# Amazing Spider-Man



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 8, 2007)

So I read what may happen in One More Day and Brand New Day.

The people that thought of and ok'd the idea should all be fired for utter stupidity.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 8, 2007)

No, they should be executed.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 9, 2007)

:amazed


----------



## Id (Nov 9, 2007)

I need to be filled in with the details. I am not exactly keeping up with current events. Right now I am filling in as much information on Jean and the Phoenix Force. In efforts to make a proper respect thread.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 9, 2007)

Remember that link I posted a few days ago with all the asterisks? Well, that stuff is official.

[DLMURL]http://forum.newsarama.com/showthread.php?t=135696[/DLMURL]


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 9, 2007)

Id said:


> I need to be filled in with the details. I am not exactly keeping up with current events. Right now I am filling in as much information on Jean and the Phoenix Force. In efforts to make a proper respect thread.



Go to the newsarama forums. they explain it a whole lot better than anyone of us here can. 

Let's just say... People want some heads.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2007)

Eh, One More Day has already caused me to stop buying Spidy comics.  There are a lot of others like me as well doing the same.  Perhaps it will be enough to cause them to apologise profusly to us by firing Joe Q's ass and rectonning the whole thing out of existence.  You know, similar to how the Clone Saga pissed off fans so much that they ended up retconning a bunch of stuff to make Parker Spidy again instead of Ben?

I can't believe Joe Q actually thinks this is a good idea.  It will seriously have Clone Saga levels of backlash, he has to understand that.  Though supposedly MJ (who is getting super powers and will be known as Jackpot) is going to remember, I think that is being done so that they have an out in case the backlash is as bad as I expect it to be.


----------



## BouYiaka (Nov 16, 2007)

When i read the clone saga i thought they would make peter spidey again eventually, I didn't think they would keep ben. Like when superman died and had 4 other supermen , they would eventually bring the original back they had it planned from the begging and thats what i think will happen here too. I could be wrong although. :S


----------



## Enclave (Nov 18, 2007)

BouYiaka said:


> When i read the clone saga i thought they would make peter spidey again eventually, I didn't think they would keep ben. Like when superman died and had 4 other supermen , they would eventually bring the original back they had it planned from the begging and thats what i think will happen here too. I could be wrong although. :S



Ben was supposed to permanently take over for Peter as Spidy.  It was an attempt at making Spider-Man single again to somehow make him more relatable.  They didn't expect the huge backlash that was caused by that decision.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 18, 2007)

lol, they finally got rid of the marriage that theyve been trying to undo for the past 20 years...and through time travel no less. And here i was expecting MJ to be a skrull
until next time, make mine Marvel


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2007)

MJ being a Skrull would make more sense than this shit...

Wait she is turning into hero right? She'll be on the New Avengers...since NA is suffering from a serious lack of teh pu55y. While MA has huge surplus now with Spider-Woman on the team.


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 18, 2007)

What do you guys legitimately think goes across Joe Quesada's mind while he's drawing One more day. I'm sure his total work on the project has taken hundreds, if not thousands of hours, so he's probably had a lot of time to think about what he's doing.

He probably spends a lot of the time thinking about how the majority of Spider-Man fans will ultimately thank him (whether he's right or not is a different manner entirely.)

I'm sure he's somewhat concerned with what'll happen if the experiment's a failure. But he's gotta be giddy about the possibility that it'll be a success.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2007)

Joe is thinking of the green.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 19, 2007)

*"That Blasted Richards!!!!"*


----------



## Enclave (Nov 20, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> I'm sure he's somewhat concerned with what'll happen if the experiment's a failure. But he's gotta be giddy about the possibility that it'll be a success.



He's been talking about how he wants to split Peter and MJ up since forever.  I doubt he is thinking at all about the fans but more about his own idea of the image of Spider-Man.  He want's the Spidy he grew up with and screw you to the people who have grown up with Spidy to married to MJ these last 20 years.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Nov 20, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> and through time travel no less.



pssh, saw it coming.


----------



## the_ilest (Nov 20, 2007)

man im glad that i stopped reading spiderman and got into hulk. leave it to marvel to put out crap


----------



## deathgod (Nov 21, 2007)

the_ilest said:


> man im glad that i stopped reading spiderman and got into hulk. leave it to marvel to put out crap



I bet you're kicking yourself after reading WWH


----------



## lucky (Nov 23, 2007)

spidey and MJ belongs together!  just like superman and lois...


But that obviously gets stale so they should y'know, just split up and bang some other chicks before ultimately getting back together.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2007)

So I picked up Spider-man OMD part 3 today.


*Spoiler*: _Short but utterly blunt spoiler_ 




Little Girl turned out to be Mephesto (as largely predicted).  Mephesto offers to make a deal for Peter and MJ's "sadness" (in the form of them losing and forgetting their marriage) in exchange for saving Aunt May.

Gives them until midnight to either say yes to this, or lose Aunt May.

*sigh*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

This whole storyline seems rediculous. People die everyday, Spider-Man needs to just man up and deal with it. Aunt may is how old now, 80 something? I'm pretty sure she's ready to see Uncle Ben (lol minute rice) in the afterlife.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 29, 2007)

what exactly does Mephisto, the low tier cosmic, want with a regional super hero in a backwater planet of the universe?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> what exactly does Mephisto, the low tier cosmic, want with a regional super hero in a backwater planet of the universe?




*Spoiler*: __ 




He apparently gets off on pain and suffering.



> You will not conciously remember this bargain, or this moment.  Or the lives you lived to this point.  But there will be a very small part of your soul that will remember, that will know what you lost.
> 
> And my joy will be in listening to that part of your soul screaming throughout eternity.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

That old bitch needs to die, so Spider-Man "the series" can go on.

She needs to just tell Parker to shut the fuck up, and tell the doctor to "Pill me up bitch!"

Holy shit Good Burger comes on next saturday.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> That old bitch needs to die, so Spider-Man "the series" can go on.
> 
> She needs to just tell Parker to shut the fuck up, and tell the doctor to "Pill me up bitch!"
> 
> Holy shit Good Burger comes on next saturday.



Actually in "Sensational" he talks to the spirit of Aunt May and she pretty much tells him "Let me die, jackass!"

And then he meets God who tells him how he needs to move on.

Of course, the people in charge of OMD apparently never bothered to read Sensational Spider-man.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Aunt May actually called him a jack ass?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Aunt May actually called him a jack ass?



No it was pretty much like you'd expect "oh Peter it's time for me to move on" blahblahblah.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, cause I was laughing pretty hard thinking about that.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

Ultimate Aunt May would say it.

Of course I would fuck Ultimate Aunt May...I mean for the prestige of course (hawtness).


----------



## Enclave (Nov 29, 2007)

Ultimate May is still young enough that she would call him a jackass.  However I'm sure once she is 283 years old and survived innumerable near death experiences like 616 May she will have mellowed out some.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 30, 2007)

I have to admit, that artist sure know to draw Joe Quesada in the issue.

Wait, you didn't see Quesada in the issue at all?

Oh, now I remember! You guys saw Quesada in the form of Mephisto in the issue.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 30, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I have to admit, that artist sure know to draw Joe Quesada in the issue.
> 
> Wait, you didn't see Quesada in the issue at all?
> 
> Oh, now I remember! You guys saw Quesada in the form of Mephisto in the issue.



I was thinking about making that joke myself 

Kirby = The One Above All
Stan = Willie Lumpkin
Quesada = Mephisto

I will say I thought the art and the dialogue in OMD #3 was very well done.  I just don't like the plot at all.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 30, 2007)

The resemblance really is uncanny!


----------



## Galt (Dec 3, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> And then he meets God who tells him how he needs to move on.



Seriously, that little exchange right there should have been enough of an argument for them to just let Aunt May die in OMD.  I thought it was quite well done, and I don't know what point there is to the Peter Parker character if he can't resist the call of Mephisto even after God, Dr. Strange, and Aunt May herself have all told him to just move on.  At this point he's going well beyond the "basically good guy who sometimes screws it up" and crosses into meddling with reality for his own personal gain, which really takes away much of what appeals to me about the character.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 4, 2007)

I foresee sales of Amazing Spider-Man dropping hard after BND's first two arcs.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 4, 2007)

This is getting stupider by the issue. I saw the issue... I think this was Joe Q's line to a good majority of the readers. That *small part* being us the readers.





> You will not conciously remember this bargain, or this moment. Or the lives you lived to this point. But there will be a very *small part* of your soul that will remember, that will know what you lost.
> 
> And my joy will be in listening to that part of your soul screaming throughout eternity.


I have honestly stopped all Spider-Man books except Ultimate Spider-man.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 4, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> This is getting stupider by the issue. I saw the issue... I think this was Joe Q's line to a good majority of the readers. That *small part* being us the readers.
> I have honestly stopped all Spider-Man books except Ultimate Spider-man.



Hasn't 616 spiderman books sucked this year anyway, or least from what I've heard(though the senseational annual was very good)


----------



## Booster Beetle (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has quoted the post of JMS' where he basically admitted that even he hates the idea of OMD, even though he's the one stuck writing it;
_
In the current storyline, there's a lot that I don't agree with, and I
made this very clear to everybody within shouting distance at Marvel,
especially Joe. I'll be honest: there was a point where I made the
decision, and told Joe, that I was going to take my name off the last
two issues of the OMD arc. Eventually Joe talked me out of that
decision because at the end of the day, I don't want to sabotage Joe
or Marvel, and I have a lot of respect for both of those. As an
executive producer as well as a writer, I've sometimes had to insist
that my writers make changes that they did not want to make, often
loudly so. They were sure I was wrong. Mostly I was right.
Sometimes I was wrong. But whoever sits in the editor's chair, or the
executive producer's chair, wears the pointy hat of authority, and as
Dave Sim once noted, you can't argue with a pointy hat._

-JMS, from .

Hey, Joey Q! Leave those happy marriages alone!


----------



## Hellion (Dec 5, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> This is getting stupider by the issue. I saw the issue... I think this was Joe Q's line to a good majority of the readers. That *small part* being us the readers.
> I have honestly stopped all Spider-Man books except Ultimate Spider-man.



Honestly didn't get that part until you pointed that out.


----------



## carnage (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anyone have links to read one more day 3 and 4?


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 7, 2007)

The Cheat said:


> Hasn't 616 spiderman books sucked this year anyway, or least from what I've heard(though the senseational annual was very good)



As in 2007? The "Back in Black" books of Sensational and Amazing were pretty good. I wouldn't consider them the best books ever but to me they were well told (as you also pointed out the Annual). Friendly has sucked and Family is really just a way to milk the Spidey franchise. 

@ Booster Beetle

I think JMS has been taking so much crap for his run at Spider-Man so far. Yeah, he has brought in some hard topics. But I think with the way the editors are in Marvel at the moment he has done a pretty good job. To me I don't really care if they are married or not. But I felt it should not be forced the way it is being forced in One More Day. 

@ Carnage

One More Day 4 isn't out yet...


----------



## Enclave (Dec 8, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> As in 2007? The "Back in Black" books of Sensational and Amazing were pretty good. I wouldn't consider them the best books ever but to me they were well told (as you also pointed out the Annual). Friendly has sucked and Family is really just a way to milk the Spidey franchise.
> 
> @ Booster Beetle
> 
> ...



JMS isn't at fault for One More Day.  In fact he is against splitting up Parker.  It's Joe Quesada who is to blame.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 8, 2007)

You're right. The man himself is against the idea.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 8, 2007)

Is that the interview where he mentioned how originally he was even going to keep his name off the writing credits of #4 in protest?


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 8, 2007)

_"(. . .)In the current storyline, there's a lot that I don't agree with, and I made this very clear to everybody within shouting distance at Marvel, especially Joe. 
*I'll be honest: there was a point where I made the
decision, and told Joe, that I was going to take my name off the last two issues of the OMD arc.*  Eventually Joe talked me out of that decision because at the end of the day, I don't want to sabotage Joe
or Marvel, and I have a lot of respect for both of those.  As an executive producer as well as a writer, I've sometimes had to insist that my writers make changes that they did not want to make, often loudly so.  They were sure I was wrong.  Mostly I was right. Sometimes I was wrong.  But whoever sits in the editor's chair, or the
executive producer's chair, wears the pointy hat of authority, and as Dave Sim once noted, you can't argue with a pointy hat.(. . .)"_


----------



## Enclave (Dec 8, 2007)

Yup, I thought so.  That was the interview I read a few days ago.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 8, 2007)

Enclave said:


> JMS isn't at fault for One More Day.  In fact he is against splitting up Parker.  It's Joe Quesada who is to blame.



Yeah I do know that who doesn't. I'm just stating that JMS has been taking a lot of heat during his run and only some people like myself have actually credited him with telling a worthwhile story despite the crap he was forced to do. 

As far as the blog that JMS put up. Yes a blog not an interview. I have read it and a lot of people have read it. Chances are this is really true and it did happen the way he put it but I believe this is Joe Q saying let me take the heat on this. Because honestly there was no need for the blog. Everyone was bashing Joe for this story arch from the beginning and leaving JMS name out of it. He was hardly associated with this mess by the readers. That we all know will be a bump on the road like the clone saga debacle was a decade or so ago and things will go back to the way things were.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 8, 2007)

Blog, interview.  Same shit, different pile.

Also a LOT of people don't realise that it is Joe Q who is to fault for this crap.  Specifically people who are not all that into comics but still read them occasionally.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2007)

It is ideal to say "I'm not going to be writing this because this is an insult to the character and everything". . . but it comes down to the money. Either you have income or don't.

And if you're going to counter with Alan Moore, not every writer is Alan Moore.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 8, 2007)

Preview for Brand New Day



I hate the idea of BND, but god damn, Marc Guggenheim is one helluva of fine artist. Him and Dan Slot will make a killer team, but this book is destined to fail somewhere down the line. I'm looking forward to the art, if anything even if it for three issues only.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 8, 2007)

God I love McNiven. BND doesn't deserve McNiven...I want McNiven on Ultimate 3, not on this Crime Against Humanity (CAH, Official Internet Name for BND started by me...)


----------



## Deviate (Dec 9, 2007)

'Cah'? That sounds like the sound effect of Joe Q coughing this shit up.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2007)

Ha.

I knew that Marvel would bring him back.

No one significant stays dead, save for Wayne's parents and 616 Uncle Ben.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2007)

Who came back?

And yeah I am against Brand New Day and don't plan on reading it.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 28, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ha.
> 
> I knew that Marvel would bring him back.
> 
> No one significant stays dead, save for Wayne's parents and 616 Uncle Ben.


Marvel has come home really close to 616 Ben.

And the Waynes might have to tread carefully through 2009.


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 28, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> Who came back?
> 
> And yeah I am against Brand New Day and don't plan on reading it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Harry Osborn. If they brought him back what else have they changed.




Erasing 15-20 years of continuity just so you can get rid of a marriage. Way to go Joe Q.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would've been easier to just kill her. 

Man, this story premise was just dumb...


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2007)

This whole story was gonna be a mess.  We all should have known better...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> It would've been easier to just kill her.
> 
> Man, this story premise was just dumb...


Seriously. The logic is absurd. Mephisto wants to cause them pain so he erases their marriage? Why not let Aunt May die. Isn't that plenty of pain, especially with Peter blaming himself? 

Even if Mephisto really wants the marriage to break up (Why? Is their marriage that special? You'd think Mephisto has bigger fish to fry.) wouldn't having Peter remember be even more painful? Then at least we could have a "he must win her again" story. Instead we get a massive retcon and Mephisto has traded Aunt May's life for ... a vague sense of unease? It's laughable.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 28, 2007)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Seriously. The logic is absurd. Mephisto JOE Q wants to cause them pain so he erases their marriage? Why not let Aunt May die. Isn't that plenty of pain, especially with Peter blaming himself?
> 
> Even if Mephisto JOE Q really wants the marriage to break up (Why? Is their marriage that special? You'd think Mephisto JOE Q has bigger fish to fry.) wouldn't having Peter remember be even more painful? Then at least we could have a "he must win her again" story. Instead we get a massive retcon and Mephisto JOE Q has traded Aunt May's life for ... a vague sense of unease? It's laughable.



There you go... fixed it.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> There you go... fixed it.



I see wut u did thar


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 28, 2007)

*JOE QUESDA IS A PIECE OF UTTER SHIT HE SUCKS FOREVER AND EVER I HOPE YOU READ THIS JOE YOU SUCK AT DRAWING, YOU SUCK AT WRITING, YOU SUCK AT EDITING AND YOU SUCK AT EVERYTHING ELSE IN THE WORLD

WOOOOOPS MISTAKE, THE ONLY THING YOU DON'T SUCK AT IS YOU AWESOME ABILITY TO SUCK*


----------



## Sylar (Dec 28, 2007)

They'd better bring The New Goblin into 616.


----------



## icemaster143 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sylar said:


> They'd better bring The New Goblin into 616.



That might be the only good thing to come out of all this if it happens.


While I won't lie that a part of me likes the idea of a Spidey/blackcat hook-up every once in a while The marrige between Peter and MJ was one of the few relationships that I liked. It actually felt right for them to be together and their private moments interested me. It always bugged me when writers would throw in the Gwen Stacy thing as Spidey's true love when the guy is was already married like peter couldn't move on. But what ever I guess I'm rambleing.

If Joe was so interested in creating a single spiderman again why couldn't he have brought back Ben? Bringing him back into the 616 would have been a fine answer and would of had added to the spider family instead of taking away.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 29, 2007)

The most controversial high-profile storyline ever.

For pity's sake, I hope this kills the sales of Spider-Man -- so that Quesada get slapped in the face for thinking up such an idea and acting upon his dislike of the marriage and Mary Jane character.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 29, 2007)

I know I'm done buying spidey for a bit unless someone tells me that things get really interesting.  Damn Marvel...I've been practically forced to reading just the ultimate storylines since I haven't been that impressed with anything this year *except for some of the lines during Civil War*

bleh


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2007)

Watch, this will be retconned some time in the future as well.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2007)

wait wtf is this about?  3 different (usually coherent people) tried to describe it to be but they were all over the place, only thing that was consistent is that Stan Lee should shoot Quesada.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 29, 2007)

1 or 2 years from now, Spidy's favor from Loki will retcon this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 29, 2007)

Back in Black had Peter at his most badass. . .

Pity OMD and BND killed it.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 29, 2007)

^it would have been nice to see Peter actually fulfill that promise he made to the Kingpin and then be wanted for murder....


----------



## Sylar (Dec 29, 2007)

BIB was screwed up from the beginning because everyone knew Peter wasn't going to kill Fisk due to Fisk being out of prison in Daredevil.


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> It would've been easier to just kill her.
> 
> Man, this story premise was just dumb...



Jesus, why do the higher ups in Marvel have sych a problem with Spidey and MJ? Its probably the only marriage that works in comics and is popular with fans. You don't get that everyday. Is it that hard for them to write about a happy and supportive marriage? 

Honestly, if Mephisto wanted to mess with Spidey, he should have killed MJ and resurrected her as his evil servant / sex slave and sic her against Peter. Now that would push him to the edge.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 29, 2007)

Sylar said:


> 1 or 2 years from now, Spidy's favor from Loki will retcon this.



You know it...


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 29, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> wait wtf is this about?  3 different (usually coherent people) tried to describe it to be but they were all over the place, only thing that was consistent is that Stan Lee should shoot Quesada.



I'll give it a try:

     Mephisto showed up to offer Peter a deal to save Aunt May, in exchange for his marriage. Stupidly, he and MJ said yes. As an added bonus, Mephisto got rid of Pete's unmasking as well, so only people who knew he was Spider-man by others means still know. The end of the book had Harry back alive, and Pete wearing his web shooters. Which a lot of people, myself included, were taking to mean that the marriage was responsible for organic webs and Harry's death. What someone brought up on another forum was the possibility that the final pages, as well as possibly the next issue, is just a recap of the major events in his life and how they have changed as a result of the deal. This makes more sense, but either way, OMD is utter crap.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 29, 2007)

I just hope that when Marvel realizes the mistake they made, they don't just continue by marrying the 'new' Peter and Mary Jane, but somehow go back to the way things were right before Civil War (relationship-wise). Joe Q making Mephisto say that Peter and Mary Jane belong together because their love is something seen only every 100 year was a kick in the nads for me. Don't get me started about their marriage being the divine gift of God.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2007)

Ign's review for the latest issue of spiderma:



My Christmas is ruined, and I blame it all on the team behind One More Day. I've had more than a few comics make me angry over the years. Until recently, Countdown to Final Crisis did it on a near-weekly basis. However, I never actually ripped a comic to pieces out of sheer frustration until I read Amazing Spider-Man #545 today. This comic is infuriating and downright disrespectful to anyone who has come to love Spider-Man comics over the years. It's undoubtedly the worst comic Marvel published in 2007. The funny thing is, though, it's not actually that badly crafted.

I don't think anyone who followed along with the first three issues of One More Day has any doubt as to what will happen by the end of this comic. Between the massive delays and the nonexistent wall of secrecy surrounding this project from the beginning, most of us knew what to expect six months ago. The only scrap of mystery remaining is exactly how the dissolution of the Parker marriage will take place. Will Mary Jane go behind Peter's back to strike a deal with the devil? Will Scarlet Witch swoop in and say, "No more marriage,"? Will Peter wake up in the morning and find Aunt May alive and well in the shower? All I'll say is that the ending is in no way a fitting cap to J. Michael Straczynski's 6-year run on the book. It's a deus ex machina of the highest order, and the only thing that actually surprised me with this issue was just how much of a step back the creators decided to take. 

But, as I said, this issue isn't poorly written or drawn. Straczynski always had a great handle on the Peter/Mary Jane dynamic, and he really has us feeling for them as they share what appear to be their last moments together. The issue also plays to Joe Quesada's artistic strengths for once. Because the majority of the pages are bathed in shadow, his overly dramatic facial expressions and poses don;t seem so out of place. The end result is quite easy on the eyes; it just wasn't worth the wait by any stretch of the imagination.

These few high points are the only reason I can't rate this issue as low as I'd like to. Given the sick feeling in the pit of my stomach right now, I feel I'm being more than generous. One More Day will surely go down as one of the most ill-inspired ideas in any comic book... ever. I found no small amount of irony in the fact that Quesada chose to illustrate a double-page spread of all the defining moments of Peter's marriage, including Matt Fraction's Sensational Spider-Man Annual #1 from earlier this year. We've gone from having one of the best single Spider-Man issues in the character's history to one of the worst. I used to be completely confident in my assertion that these last few years have been the best the comics industry has ever seen creatively. Now I'm not so sure. The luster is beginning to fade.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



(Editor's Note: Given the controversial nature of this storyline we opted to include an additional take. As usual, the official score is determined only by the primary reviewer - Jesse Schedeen. The extra opinions carry scores only to be complete in their evaluation.)

Another Take by Bryan Joel: Ah, "One More Day." I've been a pretty vocal supporter of the "Brand New Day" direction for Spider-Man and at least tolerant of "OMD" as a means to getting there. However, I'm not here to review Spidey's creative direction. I'm here to review Amazing Spider-Man #545 as the final part in an overall poor storyline, and in that regard it continues the previous three issues' trend of being pretty terrible.


Peter and Mary Jane are faced with Mephisto's deal and finally make the much-hyped controversial decision which then sets the stage for Spider-Man's new status quo. Frankly, most of this issue is irritating. It's not the marriage thing for me, because I don't care one way or the other about the state of Peter and MJ and never have. It's how it's being carried out that bothers me. I don't think Quesada is even trying to mask the editorial mandate. (I'm hesitant to credit Straczynski for writing duties here.) The story is flip, weightless, and painfully brief -- the whole sequence is minutes long. It doesn't even have the good sense to last the titular One More Day. Most of the script here is a weak attempt at emotional building, trying to convince readers that Mephisto's deal is very important indeed, but it's all undercut by the fact that Mephisto ridiculously asked for their marriage in the first place (as opposed to their "love," their "happiness," etc.). At this point, any effort to salvage this inherently contrived story is wasted. Fan opinion is almost uniformly against "OMD," to try and convince us this late in the game is almost like a slap in the face.



Speaking of which, I actually wonder whether MJ is intentionally being written as irritating and unlikable as part of the push to sell the story. Here, she's portrayed as irrational, hysterical, and impulsive, which isn't really the sort of character she's been...ever. She really got an overhaul in this issue, and it ain't pretty.



What is pretty, though, is Quesada's pencilwork. It seems like he's gotten better as the story has progressed and now his lumpy-faced people -- MJ included -- make almost no appearance. The beginning half almost looks photo-referenced, and if that's really the case I don't care. Say what you will about Amazing Spider-Man #545 (and believe me, there's a lot to say), it's a pretty good-looking book.



That aside, a thunderous failure on almost all counts. As a Spider-Man fan I'm almost drooling in anticipation for "Brand New Day," and the teaser for it at the end of this issue suggests my excitement is justified. But as a comic book fan and human being with above average intelligence, Amazing Spider-Man #545 is, on the whole, insulting.



Bryan's Score: 2.0

Another Take
from Richard George
This is breaking from the new IGN Comics form a bit, but I felt it was important to get three opinions on this, what could prove to be the best example of editorial influence gone horribly, horribly wrong. One reader posted on the IGN boards that "One More Day" ammounted to "character assassination." Truer words have never been spoken (or typed). 
The comic book industry is relatively unique in that creators are very accessible and outspoken. For years now we've heard Marvel Editor-in-Chief Joe Quesada talk about how he wanted to end Spider-Man's marriage. Oddly he always saddled that statement with the fact that it was impossible to properly undo the marriage without crippling the character's appeal in some fundamental way. He made the case to not dissolve the marriage while trying to explain his distaste for that particular status quo. Flash forward several years, and dozens of explanations, to today. This is easily one of the most forced, poorly conceived storylines I have ever had the displeasure of reading. Characterization is out the window and so is logic as Marvel drags Spider-Man, and his fans, into an era that no one was demanding save for Joe Quesada himself. Nothing compares to this. 

Bryan and Jesse have really gone over the basic beats. All I'll say is that in trying to preserve the appeal of Peter Parker, Joe Quesada has actually managed to fundamentally undermine the character. This storyline adds nothing except to damage the integrity of our hero. Peter believes that he needs to do something to save Aunt May because his "irresponsible" behavior caused her to be mortally wounded. So he pushes his wife in front of a metaphorical bus. Yes, well done there. That makes sense. That kind of logic flies in the face of everything fans have come to know and love about this character over the past 40 years. It's an insult to those of us who go to the comic book shop every week. You can make the argument that sometimes fans don't always know what they want, but there has to be some sense when approaching change despite protest. "House of M" made X-Men comics better  it improved the core concept, evolving the franchise. Likewise "Civil War" moved the Marvel Universe in a fascinating new direction (while still paying tribute to the past). How does forcing a marriage apart, damaging character integrity and neutering an Ultimate title really make things better? It's a travesty. In the interest of space, I'll refrain from critiquing the logic of having Mephisto demand a marriage when the death of Aunt May is clearly of more value to Peter Parker. In a word, it's ludicrous. 

Echoing my writing team, I'll say that what is here, though terrible from a conceptual standpoint, flows well on the page. Dialogue is relatively well-written and Quesada's art is a definite improvement from early issues. But execution means nothing when a story is so aggravating that it makes you want to drop an entire line of books you've been following for 20 years. Execution means nothing when you're critically damaging the history of a beloved icon. Execution means nothing when editorial decree overrides logical storytelling and character development. 'Nuff Said. 

Rich's Score: 1.2


----------



## Sylar (Dec 29, 2007)

They're not wrong.... :S


----------



## Deviate (Dec 29, 2007)

Joe Q interview with CBR. Nothing is really revealed, like what history is erased.



It just reveals that Joe Q has a hard on from destroying two decades of stories between a great couple.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 29, 2007)

A freaking hypocrite.

Earlier in the year or before or so, he expressed his dislike of the Peter/Mary marriage, but acknowledged that dissolving would alienate readers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 29, 2007)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Seriously. The logic is absurd. Mephisto wants to cause them pain so he erases their marriage? Why not let Aunt May die. Isn't that plenty of pain, especially with Peter blaming himself?
> 
> Even if Mephisto really wants the marriage to break up (Why? Is their marriage that special? You'd think Mephisto has bigger fish to fry.) wouldn't having Peter remember be even more painful? Then at least we could have a "he must win her again" story. Instead we get a massive retcon and Mephisto has traded Aunt May's life for ... a vague sense of unease? It's laughable.



I would have went with:

Mephisto saves Aunt May by giving her the Venom symbiote.  In return he erases all of MJ's memory of Peter, but not Peter's of MJ's.

So you've got Aunt May alive, but hates Peter.  MJ alive but doesn't know Peter exists.  That would seem to maximize the misery all around (if we're going for bonus points, Aunt May would be suffering because she's at the will of the symbiote and Venom suffering because he's bound to a weak old lady, and Mac Gargan pissed because he lost his power boost because of Peter).

All the better because Peter would know all of this was his own fault.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 29, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> A freaking hypocrite.
> 
> Earlier in the year or before or so, he expressed his dislike of the Peter/Mary marriage, but acknowledged that dissolving would alienate readers.



He also strongly supported the organic web shooters....


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 29, 2007)

Lol Joe Q. haha


----------



## ChaochroX (Dec 29, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> I would have went with:
> 
> Mephisto saves Aunt May by giving her the Venom symbiote.  In return he erases all of MJ's memory of Peter, but not Peter's of MJ's.
> 
> ...



That sounds good I'd read that. Would Venom Aunt May have boobs and would they be old lady boobs cause I think that would add to general misery.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 29, 2007)

I WANT TO KILL GAY QUESDA

HE IS NOT A HUMAN BEING

HE IS BELOW A HUMAN BEING

HE IS BELOW A COCKROACH

HE IS BELOW THE SHIT THAT COMES OUT OF A COCKROACHES ARSE

HE IS JOE QUESDA


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> I'll give it a try:
> 
> Mephisto showed up to offer Peter a deal to save Aunt May, in exchange for his marriage. Stupidly, he and MJ said yes. As an added bonus, Mephisto got rid of Pete's unmasking as well, so only people who knew he was Spider-man by others means still know. The end of the book had Harry back alive, and Pete wearing his web shooters. Which a lot of people, myself included, were taking to mean that the marriage was responsible for organic webs and Harry's death. What someone brought up on another forum was the possibility that the final pages, as well as possibly the next issue, is just a recap of the major events in his life and how they have changed as a result of the deal. This makes more sense, but either way, OMD is utter crap.



WOW.  My normal initial reaction is that this is a lie because nobody in the comic business could be so retarded.  But man, I guess truth can be stranger then fiction.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

Seriously did no one atleast attempt to stop him from doing this? I find it hard to believe that every single higher up in Marvel agreed to this.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Seriously did no one atleast attempt to stop him from doing this? I find it hard to believe that every single higher up in Marvel agreed to this.



Problem is that Quesda _is_ the higher-up in Marvel.  He's the current editor-in-chief, so his word (for the most part) is law.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Problem is that Quesda _is_ the higher-up in Marvel.  He's the current editor-in-chief, so his word (for the most part) is law.



If there is something i have learned is that their is always a bigger fish. Unless Quesada is the god of marvel.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> If there is something i have learned is that their is always a bigger fish. Unless Quesada is the god of marvel.



There are no bigger fish with respect to what gets published (editorial approval).

I'm sure there's some sort of board of investors/CEO/President/etc that could fire Quesada, however whomever this person is (/ these people are), they don't get involved with day-to-day business of what goes out in the comics.

Now, _if_ there's a mass exodus from the Spider-man comics because of this, these people will take note and it will reflect on Quesada, however that still doesn't undo what happened (granted I guess they could just do a complete "just kidding" retcon, say "and it was all a dream" or whatnot.  But then that's almost as lame as OMD).


----------



## carnage (Dec 30, 2007)

Joe quesada didn't want to go with the storyline in one more day 4. he was forced to allow the crappy storyline


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2007)

carnage said:


> Joe quesada didn't want to go with the storyline in one more day 4. he was forced to allow the crappy storyline



Got a reference for that?  Everything I've read said that it was Quesada's idea from the start.

Maybe you're thinking of this:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Writer J. Michael Straczynski wrote that "there's a lot that I don't agree with, and I made this very clear to everybody within shouting distance at Marvel, especially Joe Quesada... there was a point where I made the decision, and told Joe, that I was going to take my name off the last two issues of the OMD arc." Eventually Joe talked me out of that decision because at the end of the day, I don't want to sabotage Joe or Marvel, and I have a lot of respect for both of those."


----------



## Sylar (Dec 30, 2007)

Ignore carnage. He's a troll.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 30, 2007)

Posted this in teh General marvel thread, but I added a few new lines, so I couldn't rob you all of it:

I'd just like to go on record as saying that I have purchased every Spider-man comic I have read for the past 6 years. I may download civil war, WWH or Green lantern, but I have always been a Spidey fan and I felt that if I liked the character that much I should at least purchase the comics. EVEN the crappy ones. But after reading OMD, I will never purchase another marvel comic that has the taint of Joe Quesada on it. He is the Hitlerof the comic book world. He's just committed creative genocide to the spider-man universe.

OMD is worse than the 3rd Matrix Movie.
OMD is worse than an Ben Stiller Movie post Zoolander.
OMD is worse than Star Trek: Enterprise
OMD is worse than WWH and Civil War
OMD is worse than the Clone Saga
OMD is worse than Superfriends.

In conclusion, Fuck Joe Quesada. Fuck Joe Quesada. Up the ass. With no lube. With a jagged metal dildo. By a skrull.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> OMD is worse than the 3rd Matrix Movie.
> OMD is worse than an Ben Stiller Movie post Zoolander.
> OMD is worse than Star Trek: Enterprise
> OMD is worse than WWH and Civil War
> ...



Hey I liked enterprise


----------



## jefu (Dec 30, 2007)

WTF is everyone's attachment to Mary Jane anyway? I never got her appeal, even slightly, myself.

But I gotta go on record saying this was a fucking TERRIBLE storyline. Holy HELL. 
This is literally a new level of gratuitous retcon the likes of which I've never even seen. Superboy Prime punching walls? Nope, Mephisto pulling a DC Spectre and just randomly feeling the need to retcon a massive chunk of storyline just for the hell of it. Just for funsies. Inccrreeddiibbllee. 

And my motto becomes relevant for the billionth time in a week: _Comics are worse than ever, in history. You think the 90's were bad? Silver Age made no sense whatsoever? Pick up a new comic and see for yourself. 100% Trash._  Except Invincible. Still good.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 30, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Hey I liked The Next Generation



Fixed


----------



## Sylar (Dec 30, 2007)

> And my motto becomes relevant for the billionth time in a week: Comics are worse than ever, in history. You think the 90's were bad? Silver Age made no sense whatsoever? Pick up a new comic and see for yourself. 100% Trash. Except Invincible. Still good.



Except for Messiah Complex which pwns the hell out of any other X-Man comic event. And Ultimate Spiderman which is THE best Marvel book.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 30, 2007)

I read OMD, and to me it doesn't look like this will stick, it doesn't even look like they are trying to retcon Parkers life...just looks like they wanted to give Spiderman an exciting event that will go back to normal when it is done.

maybe it's just my wishful thinking.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 30, 2007)

The thing that sucks is the whole buildup we've had. Spider-man going downt his path to show that there may be a mystic part of his powers that he's unaware of. Him dying and returning with is powers in 'The Other'. Aunt May knowing about him being spider-man was a very controversial, but great story. And now it looks like none of this has ever happened. Cause if he doesn't have his organic webshooters then I'm sure he doesn't have his stingers that he acquired in 'The Other'.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 30, 2007)

Do you remmeber the "Who can save Spidey?" with Loki on it. Perhaps that's the one with connections to BND, and not OMD as we all thought initially. Maybe Loki will return the favor by stomping Mephisto, undoing all this faggotry. 

There is still hope guys.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2007)

For Quesada to leave his position, the board of directors would have to fire him.

That'll happen if sales of Spider-Man plummet, and I mean PLUMMET.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2007)

jefu said:


> And my motto becomes relevant for the billionth time in a week: _Comics are worse than ever, in history. You think the 90's were bad? Silver Age made no sense whatsoever? Pick up a new comic and see for yourself. 100% Trash._  Except Invincible. Still good.



Not all comics are bad, I still think Planetary is amazing.  And there is always an outstanding title from time to time.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 31, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> For Quesada to leave his position, the board of directors would have to fire him.
> 
> That'll happen if sales of Spider-Man plummet, and I mean PLUMMET.



Though I know I'm pretty much done with Spidey (except maybe Ultimate).

Though I still think he won't get fired. Marvel's board of directors are like any other group of rich bastards. They know Spidey will keep making money so they don't care. Same as the people who green light pieces of crap like Beowulf,  Epic Movie, and Hulk. This is just a slap in the face to comic book enthusiasts. What's next JOe, gonna Make Spidey the last son of Krypton? Maybe retcon him into a Polygamist? Give FLash the Symbiote? Bring back Uncle Ben?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2007)

Spider-Man stands for the everyman, the common guy.

So where does an everyman or common guy considers a deal with the devil? To choose his elderly aunt over his loving wife?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Spider-Man stands for the everyman, the common guy.
> 
> So where does an everyman or common guy considers a deal with the devil? To choose his elderly aunt over his loving wife?



Go figure right


----------



## Stalin (Dec 31, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Spider-Man stands for the everyman, the common guy.
> 
> So where does an everyman or common guy considers a deal with the devil? To choose his elderly aunt over his loving wife?


 Quote for 100 truthiness.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah but an elderly aunt who will die in about 2 years from old age? I mean seriously, She is a frail old woman. I'm surprised she hasn't had about 9 heart attacks since Civil War Started...


----------



## Gooba (Dec 31, 2007)

Not only choosing her over his wife, but their child.  They stole a lifetime from her to give Aunt May a few more years.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 31, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Not only choosing her over his wife, but their child.  They stole a lifetime from her to give Aunt May a few more years.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Havoc (Dec 31, 2007)

Well they think they'll be together no matter what.

Also, didn't they find out about their daughter after they already made the deal?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a dumb question...

Why didn't Quesada just have the sniper shoot MJ? Wouldn't that have accomplished EVERYTHING he wanted OMD to do and actually make it work (ignoring the 100 ways that a bullet wound should be cured easily in the Marvelverse of course)?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 1, 2008)

^ That's not a dumb question.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I have a dumb question...
> 
> Why didn't Quesada just have the sniper shoot MJ? Wouldn't that have accomplished EVERYTHING he wanted OMD to do and actually make it work (ignoring the 100 ways that a bullet wound should be cured easily in the Marvelverse of course)?



Because killing off MJ altogether would have made even more people mad.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 1, 2008)

^ Is she popular or something?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 1, 2008)

So why not have Mephisto make this deal: Either lose your marriage or MJ dies.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Because that would make sense.

Actually remember Mephisto was saying all that stuff about their love being special and shit, so he wanted to break it up.

With that scenario he needn't intervene at all.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Jan 1, 2008)

Bought it.
Read it.
... What a car wreck.


Can't wait to see Marvel's spidey sales plummet. Someone pointed out last time MJ  "died" sales fell 50%. I can't wait to see the numbers - maybe if they drop to 20% Marvel will get the hint.

It be hilarious if ASM became one of Marvel's lowest selling books.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Bought it.
> Read it.
> ... What a car wreck.
> 
> ...



Will never happen though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 1, 2008)

Wesley said:


> ^ Is she popular or something?



Only one of the most well known comic-cook females. Probably right behind Lois Lane


----------



## Sylar (Jan 1, 2008)

Havoc said:


> Because that would make sense.
> 
> Actually remember Mephisto was saying all that stuff about their love being special and shit, so he wanted to break it up.
> 
> With that scenario he needn't intervene at all.



Special? Wasn't it stated that since Wanda gave everyone what they really wanted in House of M that he really wanted to be with Gwen? So wouldn't that take away the 'specialness' of their marriage?


----------



## Havoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Well in a way he did kill Gwen, it could be reasoned that his wish was for him to never have to go through that, which is why he ended up married to Gwen, etc.

But I'm not trying to delve into the mind of Peter Parker, I'm just telling you what Mephisto said.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 3 of Joe Q's interview post OMD. Unlike the previous two parts, this one is really juicy. Apparently what JMS had in mind was far worse than what really happened. I liked how he feels that deleting 40 years of history is too much, but 20 years is just fine. Hypocrite. Anyway, if this is true, JMS is crazier than Joe Q.

Since some of you guys won't click on the link:

- JMS wanted to go back to issue 96 status quo. Everyone is alive, even Gwen. He stated he wanted to clean up the mess of Gwen having Norman's kids.



> *So, to get this straight, OMD doesn’t actually negate the previous 20 years of Spider-Man stories?*
> 
> Exactly, that’s precisely what we wanted to avoid. What didn’t occur was the marriage. Peter and MJ were together, they loved each other -- they just didn’t pull the trigger on the wedding day. All the books count, all the stories count -- except in the minds of the people within the Marvel U, Peter and MJ were a couple, not a married couple. To me, that’s a much fairer thing to do to those of us who have been reading Spider-Man for all these years. Like I said, is it perfect? No. As far as we investigated, short of divorcing Peter, nothing really is.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny but them retconning Gwen would be one of the good things they could have done.

Because her having Norman's kids was just... so wrong....


----------



## Havoc (Jan 3, 2008)

Why do it at all, he acts like they _had_ to split up.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 3, 2008)

I was looking at some old threads when I bumped into this - "Spiderman: The top 10 of Shame. Just wondering how people would rank this storyline according to this thread.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 3, 2008)

Havoc said:


> Why do it at all, he acts like they _had_ to split up.



I never did understand why Joe Q felt that splitting up the Parkers was necessary. 

Or wise. 

Or anything other than a repeat of the 616 Clone Saga. :S


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Part 3 of Joe Q's interview post OMD. Unlike the previous two parts, this one is really juicy. Apparently what JMS had in mind was far worse than what really happened. I liked how he feels that deleting 40 years of history is too much, but 20 years is just fine. Hypocrite. *Anyway, if this is true, JMS is crazier than Joe Q.*
> 
> Since some of you guys won't click on the link:
> 
> - JMS wanted to go back to issue 96 status quo. Everyone is alive, even Gwen. *He stated he wanted to clean up the mess of Gwen having Norman's kids*.



I would be *perfectly happy* with that story. Gwen + Norman *was one of the most vile and disgusting things I have read*, the mere thought that my favorite comic character's first true love birthed the children of his 'Lex Luthor' was completely repulsive. I thought JMS was a twat for writing that but I found out that he actually wanted them to be Pete's kids but Gayseda said 'Screw you bitch, Norman is the dad'.

Heck, it would still leave it open for Black Cat. 

Really, reading the party scene at the end of OMD just added around another few trailers full of plotholes to a already full caryard.

Fuck Joe Quesda


----------



## bengus (Jan 3, 2008)

I've lost respect over Marvel with the Spiderman One More Day snafu. To add a nail to the coffin, the idea isn't entirely original. Morrison had plans to do the same thing to Superman/Lois Lane (it involved Braniac) before he got into a word war with DC editors then which led to his move to New X-Men.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow. Just...wow:



			
				JMS answer to JQ OMD 3rd part interview said:
			
		

> Response


----------



## Wesley (Jan 3, 2008)

@gent9 said:


> Wow. Just...wow:



You got an abridge version of that?


----------



## Deviate (Jan 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I would be *perfectly happy* with that story. Gwen + Norman *was one of the most vile and disgusting things I have read*



Oh, I completely agree about JMS retconing that mess out of continuity, as he confirms he wanted to do in the latest newsrama interview. For what I understand JMS also wanted to bring Gwen back to life and bring the status quo of Spider-Man back to 1971, which should just be out of the question. Strange that JMS doesn't counter this in his interview or describe to what depth his retcon would be.

I urge everyone to read JMS' interview (link is in the post above). Its actually pretty funny.



> To explain, here's the conversation I had with Marvel, in sum:
> 
> "So what does Mephisto do?" I ask.
> 
> ...



BITCH SLAP!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, it must have been a pain to be part of the creation of that storyline.  I kinda feel a little bad for JMS now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 3, 2008)

The more I try to read into to this, the more my brain degrades.

I hope to high heck that if I do get into the comic book industry, I won't have to work with such pathetic people.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2008)

Im curious, does this mean Back in Black never happened?  Im sure this would affect Daredevil in some way...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 3, 2008)

Thugnificent said:
			
		

> Wow, it must have been a pain to be part of the creation of that storyline.  I kinda feel a little bad for JMS now.


Same, and all this time I've been blaming him for the "Gwen's kids" debacle and now I learn that wasn't entirely his fault either. (I probably wouldn't have been too cool with them being Peter's kids, but at least that's better than them being Norman's.)



			
				CBG said:
			
		

> I hope to high heck that if I do get into the comic book industry, I won't have to work with such pathetic people.


You a writer, cbg? Artist? Editor?



			
				Thugnificent said:
			
		

> Im curious, does this mean Back in Black never happened? Im sure this would affect Daredevil in some way...


Logically it should, but based on the Quesada and JMS interviews it seems that Marvel editorial believes it hasn't. As absurd as it seems, they seem to think that every major story story line has occured except for the _specific_ retcons. This is so intellectually weak as to make me angry, but there you have it.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 3, 2008)

Still better than some of the DC retcons.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 3, 2008)

It's magic guys, anything is possible.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah it's magic... when in doubt just say it's Magic nuff said!

No straight up logic behind it. I loved the interviews that is going on at CBR. Quite interesting and to those who may be overreacting. You will get a kick out of it.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay question. If the retcon affects only those who knew he was spidey after the unveiling. Then doesn't Tony and by proxy shield and the Initiative still know he is Peter thus still having him on the run?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Okay question. If the retcon affects only those who knew he was spidey after the unveiling. Then doesn't Tony and by proxy shield and the Initiative still know he is Peter thus still having him on the run?



The New Avengers aren't hunted anymore because they helped out against Hulk


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The New Avengers aren't hunted anymore because they helped out against Hulk



looking at the preview for the next MA... the whole issue of hunting down the fugitives is being thrown out the window due to the secret invasion.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought that was a one time thing  or was this mentioned in OMD?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> I thought that was a one time thing  or was this mentioned in OMD?



Stark mentions it to Strange in WWH #1 just after Stark was pwned by the feedback from the satellites. He says he'll pardon them or something.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey...Black Cat has a chance again...


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

So with OMD and WWH, it really just shot the last 5 or so years of Spiderman down the crapper huh?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 4, 2008)

How did WWH do this? I mean yeah it was a crappy event, and I didn't read much of it, so please explain how it crapped on Spider-Man.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

If Stark gave amnesty to Spiderman it pretty much negates everything that Civil War did.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 4, 2008)

<shrug> Bendis has been trying to do it ever since he started Mighty/New Avengers. Can't blame writers from trying to negate a crappy plot point from the crappy ending of a crappy event.

Having these characters as "Renegades" is retarted, especially since everyone else is Intiative now. It would be even dumber if these two groups didn't join together to fight for the greater good.

Of course this is built on the latent fallacy of the idea of the SHRA and the concept of Civil War. I wasn't a bad concept, but the entire thing has been dealt with so badly that nobody knows how to treat the plot points.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 4, 2008)

^ about that, so far it seems that only Dan Slot got a good feel for writing true post-CW stories.

Anyway, this is a Spider-Man thread, so I present you the first few pages of Brand New Day. The ART IS FUCKING AMAZING!!!! Everything else? A kick in the groin.



First page will piss off anyone who loved Peter Parker, the guy married to Mary Jane. Peter is jobless and no one seems to want to employ him. Apparently OMD also got him fired from teaching. Didn't he leave that job because of the unmasking? If he didn't unmask, he should still have that job. Even better, he only started to teach because of Mary Jane, so what the hell?

Anyway. Art GOOD. Story BAD.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 4, 2008)

Great art, although he seems to be in love with the upper/lower angle shot wheneve he closes up on the character's face.

God WTF is this story...I don't even know if this can qualify as canon. It would be a great What If, but this is like...a flashback in the present.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 4, 2008)

> It would be a great What If, but this is like...a flashback in the present.



Thats why people are trying to make theories about this story taking place in some pocket dimension where the year is 1984.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

I got money says Spiderman gets rescued by the Avengers a year from now due to a tipoff from Loki...

I mean this is the Onslaught aftermath all over again...


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2008)

God just trying to make sense of all the continuity errors is making my head hurt.  I'm so done with Spiderman for a LONG time.


----------



## carnage (Jan 4, 2008)

Deviate said:


> First page will piss off anyone who loved Peter Parker, the guy married to Mary Jane. Peter is jobless and no one seems to want to employ him. Apparently OMD also got him fired from teaching.



He probably hasnt been trying hard to get a new job just sitting on his ass lol. AT ANY RATE the first page is him macking that girls gone wild kinda chick.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 4, 2008)

And WTF is up with Jackpot being the Initiative's new "It" girl? I didn't know the Initiative had an "It" anything ever. Unless people know her, she should have been shipped off for training. The Initiative is a fucking military-like response effort, for her to even be assigned to New York is amazing.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 4, 2008)

Joe Q's last interview was strange. I'm not sure if anyone read the part of the continuity changes, because this is how I read it:

The only thing that changed is that they weren't married the last 20 years. Meaning; they were dating for the last 20 real world years. If this is true, then its even worse then destroying them as a couple for many reasons.

1. How does a married Peter and MJ kill Harry, but not a long long term dating Peter and MJ?

2. The clone saga still happened. So did getting MJ pregnant. So Peter had premarital sex and got a girl pregnant.

3. So Peter decided to unmask because he was married to MJ. But doesn't decided to unmask because he was only dating her for the last 5-10 marvel time years? BS. When you date someone that long, you start to act like a married couple anyway. No piece of legal paper changes the way you feel about the person.

But you know what. I bet you that NO ONE at Marvel can agree on what is changed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2008)

Deviate said:


> 2. The clone saga still happened. So did getting MJ pregnant. So Peter had premarital sex and got a girl pregnant.



Even worse:  Peter "retired" as Spider-man and let Ben Reilly take over for him so he could take care of MJ while pregnant.  Ben Reilly died as a (rather indirect) result of this, so is he brought back too?

There's a hell of a better case that Ben's death was related to Peter + MJ's marriage than the case that Harry's was.

And if Ben lived, how/why did Peter come out of retirement?  Is Peter going to be the "Scarlet Spider" now?

(I know, the answer is "That's the Clone Saga, writers don't ever want to pay attention to it" but come on people...)


----------



## Deviate (Jan 4, 2008)

And how about Harry being in Europe ever his drug problem from way back in the 70's? Does that mean he saw Gwen giving birth to his step-brother and step-sister?



> *Speaking of Mephisto, from what I remember and what I’ve read, I don’t believe Mephisto has ever been portrayed as being quite this powerful. Certainly powerful, but not time-changing powerful as he has been depicted in OMD. What’s the thinking behind this increase in power, if that’s the case, and will readers learn more about that in “Brand New Day?”*
> 
> I don’t know.



Lol. Joe Q, you silly man.



Answers to some important questions; like why didn't Spider-Man find a healer.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 4, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I got money says Spiderman gets rescued by the Avengers a year from now due to a tipoff from Loki...


Close, but no cigar. Spidey's continuity will be rescued by ... a Superboy punch! He's so powerful he can punch away continuity from other publishers!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmm...  I've got an easy solution to OMD.

Fans need to find an occurrence where the marriage of Peter and MJ was _key_ to Aunt May's survival (she used to be on the brink of death every-other-week, there's got to be one).

Thus unmaking Peter and MJ's marriage would require killing Aunt May, thus the whole BND dissolves into a paradox.

Get cracking people.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 4, 2008)

Joe Q seems to be confused. He said Peter DID unmask, so Civil War DID happen. Its just that no one remembers that happening. So if Peter DID unmask, Aunt May must have also been shot. How can you not remember being shot?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Joe Q seems to be confused. He said Peter DID unmask, so Civil War DID happen. Its just that no one remembers that happening. So if Peter DID unmask, Aunt May must have also been shot. How can you not remember being shot?



Apparently "no one remembers who was under the mask", this must have taken effect before May was shot.

Of course, you would think that one of the high-ups at SHIELD would mention to Tony that "hey, I remember Spider-man unmasking, but I can't remember who it was under the mask."

After some quick investigative work, Tony would quickly realize that the minds of almost everyone on the planet were changed to some degree.  Though they're not exactly on friendly terms, he'd probably at least discuss this with Dr. Strange.

Dr. Strange should have more than enough power to at least figure out that Mephesto was involved.  

Countering things Mephesto is trying to do would interest just about every hero in existence, thus the event after "Secret Invasion" would be "Curbstomp the Devil" and we'd be back to some semblance of status quo by next December.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 4, 2008)

This is why this decision was so fucking stupid.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 4, 2008)

Realistically though, for _everything_ to go back to the way it was prior to CW (married, teaching, married, and Aunt May knows who Spider-Man) BND has to bomb beyond anything else that has ever bomb before. Look at how many years it took the clone saga to end. Even if BND does bomb, Joe Q, as long as he is the EiC, will NEVER bring back the marriage.

And lets say for shit's sake that they want to retcon OMD. It won't be an event to fight Mephisto. It will probably be some other over the top crap Spider-Man event that somehow brings everything back to how it used to be.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jan 4, 2008)

Deviate said:


> And how about Harry being in Europe ever his drug problem from way back in the 70's? Does that mean he saw Gwen giving birth to his step-brother and step-sister?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don`t know and don`t plan to answer our questions any time soon:



			
				Bob Gale said:
			
		

> We're proceeding under the idea that Peter is unaware of what happened in "One More Day." There is now this alternate history of what happened during Civil War and the unmasking is erased from everyone's consciousness, including his own. There's going to be some geeks out there who try to fit this all into a particular time bubble and piece together what happened. They can waste their time doing that, but I say just read these books and enjoy them.
> 
> But for at least the first year, we're not going to go there with Mephisto or anything that relates to "One More Day."



Sources


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Realistically though, for _everything_ to go back to the way it was prior to CW (married, teaching, married, and Aunt May knows who Spider-Man) BND has to bomb beyond anything else that has ever bomb before. Look at how many years it took the clone saga to end. Even if BND does bomb, Joe Q, as long as he is the EiC, will NEVER bring back the marriage.


If sales plummet (meaning <50% of current sales, realistically more like 10-20%) they'll insist that things be fixed, if Q fights it they'll kick him to the curb.  Spider-man's too important of a comic for them to ignore sales figures on.

If fans just whine and continue to buy the comic anyway (at about the same numbers), then Q will be successful.



Deviate said:


> And lets say for shit's sake that they want to retcon OMD. It won't be an event to fight Mephisto. It will probably be some other over the top crap Spider-Man event that somehow brings everything back to how it used to be.



I foresee Spider-man and 'Jackpot' being sent on some sort of spirit quest by Dr. Strange (or perhaps Madam Webb) in order to reawaken their true selves.  A partial retcon in the fact that Peter + MJ get back together and the other changes being mostly written off and forgotten.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 4, 2008)

One thing that bothers me in OMD, that I have not mentioned yet, is the child of Peter and MJ. If Joe was going to re-introduce the child, why say 'would have' and 'the one you thought was dead'? If you were going to just erase everything, why not bring up baby May?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2008)

Deviate said:


> One thing that bothers me in OMD, that I have not mentioned yet, is the child of Peter and MJ. If Joe was going to re-introduce the child, why say 'would have' and 'the one you thought was dead'? If you were going to just erase everything, why not bring up baby May?



To piss off the fans that hate retcons?

Honestly I think a good chunk of OMD was written to snub fans.  He wanted a violent reaction and thinks that it doesn't matter what the fans think as long as they continue to buy the comic.

So he thumbed his nose at them and said "this is what could have happened, but not anymore!"

I honestly hope that this blows up in his face to the extent that it's simply forgotten in the archives of history on the order of "".


----------



## deathgod (Jan 4, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> If fans just whine and continue to buy the comic anyway (at about the same numbers), then Q will be successful.



Sadly that's what's prolly gonna happen. I know for me that I'll continue to check out the spiderman comics (Assuming I can find them) just because I'm the type of person that HAS to see what's gonna happen next. Same with Ultimates 3, even though the first issue was a huge letdown, I'll keep reading (Assuming I can find them) just to see what happens next. Damn my curiousity

One More Day wasn't that bad of an event to me. I hate what they did, but it was honestly executed pretty good for a horrible idea.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2008)

deathgod said:


> One More Day wasn't that bad of an event to me. I hate what they did, but it was honestly executed pretty good for a horrible idea.



I'll freely admit that the art was very good in OMD, and the dialog was well written.

That doesn't make it a good story though.

As to sales, my subscription just renewed, so I'm with them for 4 months.  I'll make a decision in March I guess.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2008)

I've dropped my Spidey books, I've decided to never buy this book until we either get an new EIC or something amazing happens.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm guessing after issue 6 of BND, sales will drop. 'Part 6' is the last issue done by an all star creative team.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

I figured it out....

I now know why OMD had to happen...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The last issue of BND is going to have Peter wake up and discover MJ in his shower and that Aunt May got better on her own, Kingpin was killed by Daredevil, Captain America is going to show up at his door with Ben Reily, Ben Parker, Gwen Stacy, and Harry Osborne holding baby May, who apparently was just fine all along somehow, where they will celebrate, and Mephisto is going to reveal himself as a Skrull with the Reality Gem. The last page will feature Mephiskrull looking malicious and deciding that he's going to screw with Wolverine next. (He's not with the Secret Invasion, he's just a rambuctious but good natured Skrull on a power trip.)




It all makes perfect sense now. Joe Q you clever bastard....


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I figured it out....
> 
> I now know why OMD had to happen...
> 
> ...



LMAO.  You get reps for that.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 4, 2008)

Sylar said:
			
		

> ... The last page will feature Mephiskrull looking malicious and deciding that he's going to screw with Wolverine next ...


 ... which he will accomplish by making Wolverine's origin sensible! Take that James Howlett!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2008)

With all of the whining about Spider-Man these days, it seems like I'm the only one that's willing to read, at least the first, Brand New Day book. With the exception of the Civil War tie-ins (and the free comic that came with the Maximum Carnage videogame lol) I've never read ANY Spider-Man comics. 

So they deleted 20 years of his history... Can't really say that I give a crap. So Mary-Jane's a super hero now... Besides "Jackpot" being one of the stupidest names that they could have chosen, it's no big whoop. Almost every other best buddy, or romantic interest of other comic book characters has been turned into a hero or villian.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

Two words: Jimmy Olsen.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Hey...Black Cat has a chance again...



Doubt it. OMD #4 didn't introduce two new smoking chicks so Parker could get back with Felicia


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 4, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Two words: Jimmy Olsen.



You mean the guy who used ot get a super power every week.


Doesn't OMD fuck up nearly every book that spidey appeare din for like 20 years?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

Every book for the last 20 years either didn't happen or happened in a way that is completely impossible for the altered continuity.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

According to Quesada, everything in the last 20 years happened, but Peter and MJ were never married -- they were just a couple, or something along those lines.

In the retcon, they also nerfed Strange.

How did all the changes happen? Magic.

Is Strange aware? I mean, he is Sorcerer Supreme?

No, he doesn't know.

How? Magic.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, it's very very very messy. I still can't get my head around it


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

Hasn't Strange pwned beings stronger than Mephisto?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Hasn't Strange pwned beings stronger than Mephisto?



Not recent Strange


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

Recent Strange is useless. Even Fate would laugh over him.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 4, 2008)

> Mephisto is going to reveal himself as a Skrull with the Reality Gem.



I know your post was just you joking around, but that would make sense (IF they wanted to retcon it away, which they won't for a long time). Wasn't Black Bolt the one who had the Reality Gem?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I know your post was just you joking around, but that would make sense (IF they wanted to retcon it away, which they won't for a long time). Wasn't Black Bolt the one who had the Reality Gem?



Yup. 

I realized that about 5 seconds after I posted it...


----------



## Deviate (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome 

*The Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles Fc

Interview with BND's editor. New guy at Marvel. Seems like a nice fellow. Sucks for him though.*


----------



## Violent Man (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I just read OMD. It's been a long time since I vomited. 

I don't really know about comics that much seeing as how I just recently got into them, but from what I read of the interviews it seems like Quesada or whoever is in charge wants to bring back the Spidey he grew up with(I'm assuming the guy is in his later years). Harry, web shooters, the no job always down on his luck loner parker. It's completely ludicrous. Why tread on something thats already been done. It was great for its time but I don't need it now. The part that sickened me the most was the way it was brought on, Peter basically is saying "In order for may to live a few more years I'll give up my wife who I supposedly cherished more than anything in the world." The metaphorical bus analogy from the review is a better example. Completely destroyed the character I KNEW in order to revive the character Quesada wants. A complete spit in the face.

I could stomach a lot of things but this is not one of them. I really hate this along with the fact that it'll take years for a retcon or something of the sort to happen, if any. Until then I'll stop reading and stay caught up through wiki or some comic review place. 

I wish for horrible things to happen to Quesada. I guess using magic would be the best way to go about it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Interview with BND's editor. New guy at Marvel. Seems like a nice fellow. Sucks for him though.



I wonder how this guy feels about the gig, I mean I know I wouldn't wanna be on board that trainwreck.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2008)

Pray for a miracle....


----------



## carnage (Jan 5, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> There's a hell of a better case that Ben's death was related to Peter + MJ's marriage than the case that Harry's was.



Damnit I am going to say this one time and one time only  harry is alive because he hasn't figured out spidermans identity and his dad was found to be alive somehow so he isnt mad at spiderman because his dad is alive. and it appears spiderman is dating betty not mary jane.


----------



## qks (Jan 5, 2008)

forgive me if im wrong(i prob am cos i dont read that much marvel stuff)

but whats layla miller doing these days didnt she have to power to give people back there memorys


either way this sucks big time


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2008)

qks said:


> forgive me if im wrong(i prob am cos i dont read that much marvel stuff)
> 
> but whats layla miller doing these days didnt she have to power to give people back there memorys
> 
> ...



Interesting idea...

At the moment though Layla Miller's trapped in the future.  And we're not sure that she has that power outside of the House of M reality.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 5, 2008)

Is undoing OMD really all that needed though?  The impression I've recieved is that the biggest beef was execution, not the consenquence.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 5, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Is undoing OMD really all that needed though?  The impression I've recieved is that the biggest beef was execution, not the consenquence.



Execution was the worst of it, however splitting up Peter and MJ alone has caused a LOT of outrage as well.

Seriously, the Parker/MJ marriage was a huge part of the character.  It's like splitting up the Clark/Lois marriage, you just don't do it if you expect to keep your readers.  Seriously, it's as ridiculous as like splitting up Reed/Sue.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 5, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Awesome
> 
> x
> 
> Interview with BND's editor. New guy at Marvel. Seems like a nice fellow. Sucks for him though.



Steve Wacker who was an editor for DC. Worked on 52 for those who don't know.



> Execution was the worst of it, however splitting up Peter and MJ alone has caused a LOT of outrage as well.
> 
> Seriously, the Parker/MJ marriage was a huge part of the character. It's like splitting up the Clark/Lois marriage, you just don't do it if you expect to keep your readers. Seriously, it's as ridiculous as like splitting up Reed/Sue.



Naw it was pretty much the execution. The splitting up were just whinning little babies.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, it was the retcon-effect of the split up.  If they just said "Peter and MJ got into a fight and divorced/separated" people may not have liked it, but it would have been advancement of the characters and eventually would have been accepted.

Instead they said "the last 20 years of comics didn't really happen."  It's retrograding the character instead of advancing.

If Q wants to tell "classic Spidey" stories so badly, I would have no problem with him making a Spider-man version of "X-Men: First Class" that takes place in the past of 616.  Literally pushing a magic reset button is retarded.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2008)

Well which part of the execution? The writing and art? OMD started off with really crappy art but the last issue Quesda was actually drawing faces that didn't look like they were going to vomit and his Harry was actually pretty good. JMS's writing in general wasn't that bad though the dialogue was pretty shoddy initially but the #4 was good as there wasn't any large blocks of text.

Really my main beef now is how the hell can AMS fit into the rest of 616 Earth, too many loose ends and whatnot


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 6, 2008)

Wacker is trying to laugh off OMD. Fuck him. I tired of being brushed off by Marvel. I'd like one Marvel staffer to be honest and say "We're going to do whatever we can to bring ASM more in line with the movies because we think that all you guys who've been buying it for years will still do so no matter how we insult your intelligence and love of the character."


----------



## tigerwoo (Jan 7, 2008)

yehman.  life moves forward not backward.  spiderman and maryjane should've either started to grow apart because of personal issues, (with lots of foreshadowing, oblivious to spidey or not)  or they should just have a goddamn baby already, and then, because of all the danger spidey is in, mj should take the baby and split.  and then spidey tries to sneak in weekend visits here and there.  like real people do.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 7, 2008)

It's possible to split MJ and Peter up without the stupid retcon. I think it was EvilMoogle who outlined earlier.

Spider-Man went public, now MJ is endangered.

To keep MJ away from danger, Peter splits with MJ, her going into witness protection program.

That's a far more reasonable way to split them up instead of bringing Mephisto into the picture.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 7, 2008)

But they most likely wanted to get rid of Peter's unmasking as well.  Why retcon one of the only major outcomes of Civil War not even a year after the series ended?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2008)

The Rook said:


> But they most likely wanted to get rid of Peter's unmasking as well.  Why retcon one of the only major outcomes of Civil War not even a year after the series ended?



Good point, I remember Axel Alonso going on how the unmasking will bring great new stories for years to come .

And quite honestly I had no problem with the unmasking.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 7, 2008)

^ Me neither. An unmasked Spider-Man gave FNSM a few good stories. I swear, FNSM (and Sensational) were the only two comics that actually explored the "HUGE" changes made by the Other and Civil War.


----------



## VonDoom (Jan 7, 2008)

Geez, OMD was a mess wasn't it?

I'll admit that I only picked up ASM when J. Michael Straczynski first started his run, largely because even if I didn't really agree with the whole "Spider Totem" thing, it was interesting and took place during some great character advancements.  Peter getting a job as a teacher.  May discovering his secret identity.  Peter and MJ reconciling after some missed connections.  A possible flaw in Peter's "beat 'em up and forget 'em" policy when it came to solving crime.  The brief reunion with Uncle Ben was one of the high points.

All gone.

Now, I dropped the title after weathering "The Other" storyline largely because it seemed so pointless and drawn out.  When I saw all the crossovers on the horizon I bailed on pretty much everything Marvel and DC (except Capt America because Ed Brubaker brought back Bucky and made me love it and I'll follow his run to the end).  And now Spider-Man's made a deal with the Devil, because apparently souls are passe and now he's after MARRIAGES.

Riiiiiiiiiiiight. 

The real tragedy here (aside from the execution) is that I was really looking forward to Dan Slott's run on ASM.  The man can write some damned funny and intricate stories.  But kinda-sorta-resetting everything to 1972 "only everything still happened!" leaves no better taste in my mouth than this whole deal with the Devil.  All the creators coming on board to the title are getting the short end of the stick on this.

Personally, I thought Peter and MJ's marriage wasn't really utilized to its fullest potential and had plenty of stories left.  Maybe that's because I've been married for going on ten years and have felt my life was anything but boring--and I don't even fight crime!  So I'm not exactly thrilled to see Spider-Man going back to his "hip and single" days, but I could have lived with it were it done better or Joe Quesada hadn't been so vocally adamant about his reasons for it.  Natural outgrowth of a story (even a magic reset story) is one thing.  A poorly written story to advance an editorial mandate?  No thank you.

And while this could be just the beginning of some extended story arc where Peter and MJ get back together, everything points to this being the new status quo for a while to come.  And this is why I've drifted more and more to manga: at least with manga I know it's one creative forces vision being produced, good or bad.  With Marvel and DC... it's all a crap shoot as to whether anything's going to make sense from one issue to the next.

Oh well, I guess since Mary Jane's been pronounced Peter's One And Only by no less than the Devil himself, we'll get to see him chase after her.  Again.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2008)

so this is the 1st I've heard of this bullshit, many peoples sigs and stuff have kinda pointed at something hilariously bad going down but



....THIS, wow have some fucking balls marvel, and thats about all I got to say


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2008)

deathgod said:


> Sadly that's what's prolly gonna happen. I know for me that I'll continue to check out the spiderman comics (Assuming I can find them) just because I'm the type of person that HAS to see what's gonna happen next. Same with Ultimates 3, even though the first issue was a huge letdown, I'll keep reading (Assuming I can find them) just to see what happens next. Damn my curiousity
> 
> One More Day wasn't that bad of an event to me. I hate what they did, but it was honestly executed pretty good for a horrible idea.



Do NOT fucking buy crappy comics.  Seriously you even admit what you're doing is stupid.  Stop being a creature of habit.  Read it all you want, but fuck paying actual money for it.  This needs to not happen.  Quesada is not teflon, do not treat him as such.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 7, 2008)

Also one of the main reasons for this retardly complex retcon, is because not only did Joe Q. not want Peter and Mary-Jane together, but he wanted to return Peter to his early "Twenty-something" days. So a divorce, or even a break-up, would age the character too much in Joe Q's mind, and thus we had to have this "IT NEVA HAPPENED!" retcon, that is so convoluted and bloated by it's own suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow....and you thought One More Day couldn't get..well...

So what happens from here?

Why is Harry friends with Peter?  Did he ever become the next Green Goblin?  If not, then Norman Osborn should still be in Europe, since Harry's death is why he came back.  So does this mean there's no Clone Saga (not really a bad thing...)?  Is fucking Gwen Stacy alive?  If so, throw that issue out the window.  Does Eddie Brock still have cancer and going nuts?  Did Norman even die in the first place?

Of all of the things to ask for, why would Mephisto ask for Peter's love?  Why not have the entire world know his identity?  Why not ask for HIS life in exchange?

I tell you, what Peter needs right now is the Doc, Marty, flux capacitor, the Delorean, and 88 miles per hour to undo all of this.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2008)

Wait wait, this brings into question whether Norman going nuts currently is his own insanity, the prisoners the Thunderbolts captured, or possibly Mephisto screwing with reality messed up his mind....

And what about Venom? Is it still Mac or is it Eddie again? And if Eddie is Venom again how is Mac still Venom on the Thunderbolts team?

And what about the New Avengers? Is Spidy still a member now? 

What about the Skrulls?  If he never joined the NA, would he still know about them?

Does OMD affect the Skrulls plans?

And why does Dr. Strange not know reality was altered?

If the Clone Saga never happened is Kaine still around?

What about the Scarlet Spiders? If Spidy never unmasked, he never joined Stark, so he never got the Iron Spidy suit, so why are Michael, Van, and Patrick still wearing his suit?

What about all the various Spiderpeople running around? How were they affected?

Way too many questions....


----------



## Enclave (Jan 7, 2008)

Potentialflip said:


> Naw it was pretty much the execution. The splitting up were just whinning little babies.



Were you on many forums back when we had first found out that Quesada was splitting up Peter and MJ but before we had any idea on the execution of it?  Trust me, it most certainly isn't just the execution that has pissed off so many people.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Wait wait, this brings into question whether Norman going nuts currently is his own insanity, the prisoners the Thunderbolts captured, or possibly Mephisto screwing with reality messed up his mind....
> 
> And what about Venom? Is it still Mac or is it Eddie again? And if Eddie is Venom again how is Mac still Venom on the Thunderbolts team?
> 
> ...



It's magic silly


----------



## Deviate (Jan 8, 2008)

To make you laugh - 
To make you mad - 

NO ONE knows who Spider-Man is. Everything recalls that Spider-Man unmasked, but they don't really remember who was under the mask. Not even the Avengers know


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 8, 2008)

Deviate said:


> NO ONE knows who Spider-Man is. Everything recalls that Spider-Man unmasked, but they don't really remember who was under the mask. Not even the Avengers know



*grumble sigh* Yeah, 'cause nobody in Marvel has ever had experience with memory tampering before and would ever have cause to question why they all of a sudden can't remember who Spider-man is anymore.

Seriously, there are What If?s that have more thought to the continuity of the universe than OMD/BND seems to.

Good thing there are no ultra-powerful magicians on Earth that would pause in question when they realize that a cosmic force altered the memories and perceptions of the planet.  If only there were some sort of master magician that would take charge in preventing this sort of tampering with reality-as-we-know-it.  A sorcerer supreme if you will...


----------



## Sylar (Jan 8, 2008)

But this COMPLETELY f#cks over the New Avengers and Thunderbolts. Its one thing to f#ck over your own series but to screw up two other popular series is just wrong....

They better retcon this sh$t fast.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2008)

what I wanna know is if ben Reilly still exists somewhere and if this whole clusterfuck won't become even more insane


----------



## Enclave (Jan 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> But this COMPLETELY f#cks over the New Avengers and Thunderbolts. Its one thing to f#ck over your own series but to screw up two other popular series is just wrong....
> 
> They better retcon this sh$t fast.



Only way they will retcon the retcon quickly is if sales plummet enough for the board of directors to step in and force Quesada to fix everything.  I'm personally hoping this actually happens.  I however suspect people in general are stupid enough to pay for this crap.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 8, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Only way they will retcon the retcon quickly is if sales plummet enough for the board of directors to step in and force Quesada to fix everything.  I'm personally hoping this actually happens.  I however suspect people in general are stupid enough to pay for this crap.



Actually a massive fan campaign helped renew Spidergirl, so maybe a massive fan campaign can get a retcon. WE NEEDS SIGNATURES!!!!


----------



## Enclave (Jan 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Actually a massive fan campaign helped renew Spidergirl, so maybe a massive fan campaign can get a retcon. WE NEEDS SIGNATURES!!!!



As long as Marvel is getting your money they won't care about any fan campaign.

See, the difference was that Spider-Girl was cancelled, however the fan campaign showed them that they could still make money off Spider-Girl so it was saved.  Spider-Man on the other hand isn't being cancelled and as long as they are getting your money they don't give a damn what you think.


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2008)

Your only hope is for enough fans to boycott the Spiderman titles long enough to make Marvel retcon their retcon.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2008)

You need the opposite of signatures, Sylar.  Everyone just stops talking about it, reading it, aknowledging it's existence in the slightest.  

ie;

"Man, NY in Marvel has awesome heroes like Daredevil, The New Avengers, and Moon Knight."


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> You need the opposite of signatures, Sylar.  Everyone just stops talking about it, reading it, aknowledging it's existence in the slightest.
> 
> ie;
> 
> "Man, NY in Marvel has awesome heroes like Daredevil, The New Avengers, and Moon Knight."



That's a good idea.  I've already ignored everything that is spiderman so far


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> Your only hope is for enough fans to boycott the Spiderman titles long enough to make Marvel retcon their retcon.



Don't bet on it. Everyone knew what was going on in One More Day yet it selled. Just do what we all did a decade or so ago. Just keep sending in letters and emails about your displeasure. I'm sure they really haven't taken it into account as of yet since Brand New Day has yet to arrive. But when BND comes just keep sending and hopefully they do what they usually do and that is succumb to the masses wishes.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 8, 2008)

Deviate said:


> To make you laugh -
> To make you mad -
> 
> NO ONE knows who Spider-Man is. Everything recalls that Spider-Man unmasked, but they don't really remember who was under the mask. Not even the Avengers know



So no one sees a reason to question why they don't remember? Even Norman Osborn and Eddie Brock don't remember? That really is dumb, since the venom symbiote copied some powers from Spider-man's DNA. And if Eddie hates Pete and the symbiote wants him, then if they don't remember then then vemon has become nothing more than another villain.



EvilMoogle said:


> *grumble sigh* Yeah, 'cause nobody in Marvel has ever had experience with memory tampering before and would ever have cause to question why they all of a sudden can't remember who Spider-man is anymore.
> 
> Seriously, there are What If?s that have more thought to the continuity of the universe than OMD/BND seems to.
> 
> Good thing there are no ultra-powerful magicians on Earth that would pause in question when they realize that a cosmic force altered the memories and perceptions of the planet.  If only there were some sort of master magician that would take charge in preventing this sort of tampering with reality-as-we-know-it.  A sorcerer supreme if you will...



This has more plotholes than Star Wars, episode 1. Forget just Doctor Strange not knowing. I can name at least 15! people would make it their life's work to find out who spider-man is. Just because they know that they should know. I'll separate them by groups. Group 1: Reed Richards, Tony Stark, Luke Cage, Charles Xavier, Wolverine, Daredevil, Black Cat, Nick Fury. This is a group of people who have been around Spider-man so much that they've learned his secret identity because he trusts them. They will realize that although they can't determine why, they don't know why they do not know his identity. Everyone in the new avengers has no secret identity. They all know each other. And with Luke Cage going on the Skrull tangent, the 1 person on the team who he doesn't really know now is the 1 person he will not trust. This means that if Spidey doesn't divulge his ID, he'll be off the new avengers. Group 2: Doctor Doom, Scorpion, Chameleon, Ezekiel (IS ALIVE NOW!) Venom, Green Goblin, Kingpin, J Jonah Jameson and Amadeus Cho. These are people who weren't told Spider-man's ID and had to either find out by deception, being informed or when he unmasked. They will wonder why they no longer remember his Identity, even though he unmasked during the Civil War. They will know that something has been done to their memories and will do whatever they can to fix it. Doom in particular could just travel in time to the press conference and witness it first hand. 

But even though no one remembers, did Mephisto get rid of the MILLIONS of web pages that were recreated the week after Spider-man went public? Or the book that Liz Allen made? Or Any handmade notes that the populace may have written about it? Or Daily Bugle newspapers put out about it? 

And once again, forget that. There is no way that MEphisto could have made the entire universe forget. Silver Surfer, Thanos, any other cosmics, and Adam Warlock (Who is still outside reality). Sure, they might not care, but If any of them knew what Mephisto was doing, I'm sure they would put a stop to him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 8, 2008)

Got my copy of 'Brand New Day #1' a day early.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers if you care_ 




It's... rather boring actually.  I know it's mostly setup for the next few issues, but really nothing much happens worth mentioning.  

There's some (apparently) normal guy running around in a Spider-man mask mugging people at gunpoint.

JJ has a heart attack (?), and someone is going to buy the Bugle.

Peter sets up possible female love interests with Betty and two other chicks that are (I think) new characters (none seem to be powered/unusual).  Apparently it's unrealistic for Peter to be _married_ to a supermodel, but it's quite alright for them to be swarming him as he walks down the street 

They confirm that Peter needs his web shooters again, and one of his web shooters gets stolen by the above masked bandit.

Peter's apparently between jobs at the moment, there's references to him having taught in the past but being fired because of poor attendance.

Peter's currently living with Aunt May (in the apparently un-destroyed house), however he's looking for apparentment (Betty finds him one in this issue, he needs a job before he can afford rent though).

Backup story for MJ introducing her as 'Jackpot', nothing happens in it though (stay tuned to see what happens! )

Backup story for Harry where Harry gets into it with his girlfriend's father (a district attorney).  Nothing happens in this either.

Backup story for Aunt May () introducing her volunteer work at a food shelter (or something like it).  Nothing of note happens here either (stay tuned next month for when the bit character introduced comes back and may actually do something!)

Artwork is pretty good overall, but that's not my focus.  Dialog/writing sounds pretty good for the most part.

As "Joe Smith the [adjective] Spider-person" I'd probably give it a B- lending it extra points due to the fact that it's just starting out.

As "Peter Parker the Amazing Spider-man" I'd give it a D+.  Nothing happens and Peter's got too much history and depth to get any bonus points for setup.  ESPECIALLY after the huge changes thrust upon the character.




Overall, don't waste your money.  Anything you need to know from BND#1 they'll reintroduce when it's actually needed.

(1 issue down, 11 more to go...  I should really just switch the issues over to Captain America or Thor instead of buying them month-to-month)


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 8, 2008)

This is where Joe Q was stupid with the whole unmasking fix. It should have just been whoever knew who Spider-Man was before the unmasking should still know but those who found out because of the unmasking should be the ones who forgot. But saying the Avengers don't know I think was stupid so that means no one is supposedly not in the know.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 9, 2008)

But it just doesn't make sense. I mean there has to be video evidence of Pete unmasking becuase it was at a FUCKING PRESS CONFERENCE! I can't believe Geraldo wouldn't be like 'Oh, here's a story I can throw my faggoty mustache into. Why don't we remember Spider-man's secret ID?" You mean to tell me that MEphisto has the power to erase everyone memory of the event, and every written, typed, audio and video recording made that would relate to the incident? Outside of his own realm, no less? Bullshit! Even some people remember parts of Thanos' attempts to mindwipe everyone with the infinity guantlet and the Heart of the Universe. And Mephisto fell easily to Thanos when he had those.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 9, 2008)

Scott tippons of comics view on one more day:

It's hard to believe, but this is now the second time I've been told that all the Spider-Man comics I read growing up never happened.

For those of you uninitiated, I refer to the recently concluded "ONE MORE DAY" event in Marvel's Spider-Man books, a literal deal-with-the-devil move by Marvel to undo Peter Parker's marriage to Mary Jane, a decision dictated by current Marvel honcho Joe Quesada, who's made his opposition to the character's married status no secret over the last few years. In case you missed it, here's how it all went down in AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #545, by J. Michael Stracyznski (tellingly credited only with "story" here) and Joe Quesada.



Thanks to Spider-Man's public unmasking in CIVIL WAR and his subsequent opposition to Tony Stark's Superhero Registration Act, Peter Parker, his wife and Aunt May had been living as fugitives; that is, until Aunt May took an assassin's bullet intended for Peter, a murder attempt by the Kingpin in exchange for the years of defeats he'd suffered at Spider-Man's webbed hands. After going through a dark revenge period in which he briefly returned to his old black suit, Spidey goes to everyone he knows in the hopes of enlisting help to save his aunt, but no one can do anything for her, and it looks like Aunt May's days are done. That is, until Peter and Mary Jane are visited by none other than Mephisto, the designated Marvel Universe stand-in for Satan himself, who offers them a bargain: Aunt May will live, but only if they agree to sacrifice their love for each other. Wiped away will be their marriage, their relationship, all memories of it -- gone, as if it never happened. Mostly. Says Mephisto:

"You will not consciously remember this bargain, or this moment. Or the life you lived to this point. But there will be a very small part of your soul that will remember. That will know what you lost. And my joy will be listening to that part of your soul screaming throughout eternity."

And why Peter and Mary Jane? What's Mephisto's particular stake in their relationship?

"It's because yours is the rarest love of all. Pure, unconditional and made holy in the eyes of He who I hate most. A love like yours comes about but once in a millennia and to take that away from Him...to deny Him...is a victory like none other imaginable."

Also thrown into the bargain is the world's knowledge of Spider-Man's secret identity, wiped away with the wave of a red brimstone-smelling hand, deus ex Mephisto, as it were. 

Peter and Mary Jane agree to the terms, and just before their world fades to black around them, Mephisto gives one final twist of the blade, showing them the face of the child they would never have, thanks to their bargain. 

And with that, Peter Parker wakes up in bed at his Aunt May's house (where one assumes he's living again, which would set the character's history back at least 35 years), scarfs a wheatcake from May's griddle and heads to Manhattan for a surprise party for...Harry Osborn. Yes, Harry apparently never died in the new Spidey-world, nor was he ever married to Liz Allan, based on his date for the party, the gorgeous blonde Lily Hollister. Also introduced is Lily's best friend Carlie Cooper, who from the looks of things is being set up as Pete's new love interest. And in the issue's final (and most subtle) revelation, in the final shot, Pete's the nozzle of his mechanical webshooter can be seen peeking from his sleeve, meaning that the organic webshooters are now also a thing of the past. 

Reaction to the story has been spirited, to say to the least, with the majority of voices online being fairly unhappy with the new status quo. How do I feel about it? First off, I can't say as I agree with the characterization. Peter Parker is supposed to give up his wife and all memories of her to buy his perpetually terminal aunt another year or two of life? That's not even a "Sophie's choice" type of decision. No one would agree to that -- no one. Everyone loves their parents, but to give up a lifetime (and future lifetime) of happiness? That's a bargain I can't conceive of anyone making, and it turns Peter into the worst kind of momma's boy, instead of a man who, although understandably in pain and mourning, still shows that he understands that losing one's parents is the natural order of things, and part of being a man is shouldering the pain and continuing to move forward. This decision isn't the action of a hero, and that's why I can't buy into it.

But even putting aside the storytelling issues, mostly, I feel a little cheated. 

I mean, weren't we told when Spider-Man unmasked during CIVIL WAR that there would be no magic retcon to put the genie back in the bottle? When in fact, there's no more accurate description for what's taken place? As it happens, I never bought into the characterization rationale behind Spidey deciding to unmask, but to undo it with a wave of the hand seems like something of a copout. 

And speaking of which, how does this affect CIVIL WAR? If Spidey's unmasking and subsequent switching of sides never happened, then did CIVIL WAR unfold differently? Are we ever going to be told that story? 

Forget about CIVIL WAR, what about NEW AVENGERS? Clearly, none of those comics ever happened now, since a big part of that storyline was Peter, MJ and May moving into Stark Tower, and now that all has been wiped away. It surprises me that Quesada was willing to invalidate so much of the successful work done under his watch just to undo the marriage. Not to mention that the entire Stracyznski run has now also been rendered completely invalid, which is a real shame, as when his writing wasn't being dictated by outside influences (as we've since learned was the case on SINS PAST, for example), they made for some of the best Spidey stories in years. 

And what about Venom? His earliest appearances came just after the Pete-MJ marriage, and if memory serves, often involved his threatening a married MJ; clearly, none of those stories took place, so Venom's backstory by definition must now be entirely new.

That whole business with the clones? Gone, one would assume, since so much of that involved Peter and MJ struggling to stay together in the face of Pete's identity crisis. 

Even more striking is Harry's return, which lets us know exactly how many years' worth of Spidey stories no longer took place. Since the Harry we see here is definitely a single Harry, with no mention of wife Liz or son Norman, either Harry has divorced Liz in the new Spidey-continuity, or that marriage never took place either, which would set back Spider-Man's time-clock all the way back to 1976. That's a lot of Spider-history to have to ignore. 

Now, it's hard to get too worked up about this, because if sales begin to take a drastic dip in the face of the new Spidey status quo, it can all be undone again with just another magical "ta-da!" After all, the last time Marvel tried to rewrite Spidey's history with John Byrne's CHAPTER ONE, they didn't even bother "un-explaining" it, they just ignored it entirely. So why does it even matter?

From the very beginning, one of the biggest appeals of the Marvel Universe has been the interconnectedness of it all. What happens in FANTASTIC FOUR affects the goings-on in THE HULK, which has an impact on DAREDEVIL, and so on. This notion of a unified continuity that Stan Lee introduced in the 1960s was so revolutionary that it forced their rivals at DC to follow suit. And if you think of this continuity, the 40-odd years of Marvel history, as a tapestry, you can tug on a thread here and there and the tapestry is going to remain cohesive and intact. However, if you yank out 30 years' worth of that tapestry, you run the risk of the whole thing unraveling before your eyes. 

One could easily say that these "never-happened" stories still exist; after all, you can re-read them any time you want. Marvel is selling its readers stories, to be sure, but it's also selling them a world, one with a history and consequences that it boasts "aren't to be missed!" And it seems to me that every time you demonstrate to the readers that the stories they've paid for don't really count, you run the risk of them remembering that the next time they're at the cash register


----------



## Sylar (Jan 9, 2008)

IGN's review of the first issue of BND....



> I finished reading Amazing Spider-Man #546 a few hours ago. While most reviews I write are straight-forward and painless articulations of my opinions, this one was difficult. It's not just that this comes on the heels of the most controversial story in Marvel's history, but that I'm quite torn. The first chapter of "Brand New Day" is simultaneously wonderful and aggravating. Never before have I loved the details of a title but generally hated the larger picture. It's not enough to say Brand New Day is a good book. In this case, context is everything.
> 
> This isn't a review of One More Day. Cynics, challengers and general trolls are going to try and call me on that. They'll say I'm not putting enough distance between the books to look at them objectively. I can see that general point, but in many ways the two are one story. Dan Slott's opening chapter picks up on the beats in One More Day, and often riffs off of the echoes of the previous Spider-Man reality. It's odd because while the BND crew clearly doesn't want us to think about OMD much (they dance around the issue very carefully), it's hard not to. Red heads are everywhere. Web-shooters are back (thankfully, but that's another issue entirely). Harry Osborn is back. Aunt May is alive and well. It's hard not to see this, know that it's not right and then quickly recall the absolute travesty that got us to this point. There's no way around it – reading Brand New Day will remind you of One More Day. No matter how much slack you want to try and give the new team, what was done before them is going to be dragged along for the ride.
> 
> ...



Shockingly enough BND is going to be halfway decent if you could completely forget about OMD....


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Shockingly enough BND is going to be halfway decent if you could completely forget about OMD....the last 30 years of Spider-man history



Fixed that for you...

If it were a comic about Deter Darker the Atypical Spider-person, it would be a tolerable comic (not great, but there are way worse reads out there).

But you can't call this comic a Spider-man comic and claim it's set in 616 without making the fans of the old comic ill.

What I'm actually waiting for is the next issue of _New Avengers_ to see what they do about it.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 9, 2008)

I dont get it. Why do they hate Mary Jane? Ive grown up on Spiderman and he has to a degree grown up while I have. I feel that it is natural that Peter and Mary be married. I cant believe that Ulitmate Spiderman is now the best franchise going that tells Peters story. Oh Spiderman cant have the woman of his dreams(supposedly because she is too hot for him, Peter cant get with a Supermodel) but he can bang all the hot chicks he wants when single.

Lois Lane/Superman(Clark Kent)
Mary Jane Watson/Spiderman(Peter Parker) 

You dont mess with whats meant to be.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 9, 2008)

Didn't Marvel try something like this before. I saw it in some guys website. It flopped like a fish on concrete.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 9, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Scott tippons of comics view on one more day:
> 
> 
> Reaction to the story has been spirited, to say to the least, with the majority of voices online being fairly unhappy with the new status quo. How do I feel about it? First off, I can't say as I agree with the characterization. Peter Parker is supposed to give up his wife and all memories of her to buy his perpetually terminal aunt another year or two of life? That's not even a "Sophie's choice" type of decision. No one would agree to that -- no one. Everyone loves their parents, but to give up a lifetime (and future lifetime) of happiness? That's a bargain I can't conceive of anyone making, and it turns Peter into the worst kind of momma's boy, instead of a man who, although understandably in pain and mourning, still shows that he understands that losing one's parents is the natural order of things, and part of being a man is shouldering the pain and continuing to move forward. This decision isn't the action of a hero, and that's why I can't buy into it.



This is basically what pisses me off about OMD adn BND. It makes Peter into a fucking teenager. I could see Ultimate Peter doing this he still has growing to do and needs a parental figure. But a fully grown Peter Parker giving up the love of his life for his Aunt who has such little time left realistically speaking is not good character development. 

The only hope I have right now is that Marvel is using this as a way to teach readers that while it may hurt to lose a loved one you shouldn't just give up your future for them. And that at the end of the BND run they bring everything back to Aunt May on her death bed and Peter letting her go.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay, JQ's BS aside.  I actually loved BND.  The issue was very good.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 10, 2008)

I actually found it kind of boring. Peter's new possible 'love' interest is actually kind of cute. But this isn't anything new. Peter already dated a cute nerd back when he was single. 

Peter is shown as a loser, to be honest. Forget the part about him being unemployed, because that wasn't his fault. Naturally he would lose his teaching job because of Spider-Man. What bothers me is that he is broke as a joke. This new Peter is a loser. It was cute back in the '70's because Peter went through college and was only 20-24 at the time. BND didn't de-age Peter, so this version of Peter is a 29/30 year old loser.

The art was awesome, but his talent should be used on arcs that have lots of action. Hopefully we will actually see action in the next issue.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah thats True.  But I like the Harry Osborn aspect.  I wasn't around when Harry was "Still in America" But I like what they could do with his character.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 10, 2008)

Speaking of Harry. He says that he was married three times before. Does that include Liz Allen?


----------



## Thorn (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, the whole broke at 30 thing seems pretty lame, to be honest.  Other than that, I actually enjoyed BND.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

I have no clue.

Is that redhead super hero suppose to be Mary Jane?


----------



## Deviate (Jan 10, 2008)

More than likely, but if Marvel is smart it could just be a ploy to make us thinks it Mary Jane.


----------



## bengus (Jan 10, 2008)

Hehe... 

One More Day Spoof (with an offbeat comic reference that you guys will absolutely love...)

Enjoy, even if you can't enjoy the event itself..


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2008)

Honestly I haven't picked up BND, and I still don't plan to.  No matter how good it is.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 10, 2008)

So Gwen is still dead? Damn.


----------



## jack786 (Jan 11, 2008)

Right now I am filling in as much information on Jean and the Phoenix Force.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 11, 2008)

jack786 said:


> Right now I am filling in as much information on Jean and the Phoenix Force.


The cool thing about you is that you seem to have another entirely different thread going on in your head.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 11, 2008)

bengus said:


> Hehe...
> 
> One More Day Spoof (with an offbeat comic reference that you guys will absolutely love...)
> 
> Enjoy, even if you can't enjoy the event itself..



Sadly enough, this thread even follows the path of that comic.  Quesada is teflon it seems.  So those of you that bought it are no longer allowed to whine.  Period.  You're supporting this.  Enjoy.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 11, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Sadly enough, this thread even follows the path of that comic.  Quesada is teflon it seems.  So those of you that bought it are no longer allowed to whine.  Period.  You're supporting this.  Enjoy.



Wrong. If they bought it, they have even more right to whine than people who didn't buy it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 11, 2008)

The part in ASM that was about Mary-Jane (Jackpot) was drawn by Land, I fucking knew it!

I knew that was one of his faces, god I hate that man with every fiber of my being. And he is still using those porno poses for his women...jesus christ will someone cut this man's hands off?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> The part in ASM that was about Mary-Jane (Jackpot) was drawn by Land, I fucking knew it!
> 
> I knew that was one of his faces, god I hate that man with every fiber of my being. And he is still using those porno poses for his women...jesus christ will someone cut this man's hands off?


You don't like how Land draws women... What are you, gay?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 11, 2008)

He puts them in poses that are stiff and unrealistic. I say the same thing about Mad, YOU say the same thing about Mad, just because they are hot, doesn't mean Land should be exempt from my contempt when Joe Mad isn't.

He photo references WAY to much, half of those women are just counter-parts with a bit of digital alterations of real-life women. Not only that but he uses the same face over and over.

And yeah...gay...look crap is crap even if it's tits and ass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2008)

Reading BND has mad me incredibly angry. I haven't felt so much anger over something fictional for a very very long time, if at all


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> And yeah...gay...look *crap is crap even if it's tits and ass*.


That's so true.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2008)

With all of the bitches and whining on the net, I decided to read One More Day to make my own opinion... and I really, really liked it. 

I know how to seperate real life from fantasy, so I won't be losing any sleep over continuity errors and magical annulments. Yes, I did say that the concept for the story sounded stupid, but the art and storytelling superceded that notion. Quesada's now my new hero: "It's magic... bitches"


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 12, 2008)

If I ever go to a con, I'm gonna wear this shirt:


----------



## Gooba (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope they are going to have BND end really badly for Peter, Mary, and Aunt May and then reveal it was all a giant dream that Peter has the night before he has to give the Devil his answer in order to convince him to let Aunt May die.  I think it would be the cleanest way for them to back out of this and regain some of the base they lost.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2008)

The next issus's cover is freakin hawt.  


*Spoiler*: _pic_ 





​ 


lol no it isn't ​


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 12, 2008)

Heh, well he is back on the market now isn't he?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah. but the forensics chick is hotter than JJ...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah but Joe Q. likes to be controversial.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Yeah but Joe Q. likes to be controversial.


That's why he's my magical hero.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 12, 2008)

How come spidey sense didn't kick in when the assasin shot Aunt May?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2008)

Probably be cause he wasn't in danger...


----------



## Wesley (Jan 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Probably be cause he wasn't in danger...



Mary Jane slipped in the movie and he caught her because of his spidey sense.  Anything like that happen in the comics?


----------



## Enclave (Jan 12, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Mary Jane slipped in the movie and he caught her because of his spidey sense.  Anything like that happen in the comics?



I'm fairly certain his spider-sense also alerts him to when people important to him like MJ or Aunt May are in danger as well, at least when he is in the general vicinity.  It's just sloppy writing when it doesn't happen.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 12, 2008)

Wesley said:


> How come spidey sense didn't kick in when the assasin shot Aunt May?


The assassin was shooting at him, his sense went off, he ducked, and it hit Aunt May who was just behind him.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 12, 2008)

Gooba said:


> The assassin was shooting at him, his sense went off, he ducked, and it hit Aunt May who was just behind him.



Spidey fails at life.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 12, 2008)

The lesson I learned is that, when you're a superhero, you don't stand in a line in front of a window.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 12, 2008)

Thorn said:


> The lesson I learned is that, when you're a superhero, you don't stand in a line in front of a window.


Or reveal your secret ID.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 12, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Spidey fails at life.



Seriously.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 13, 2008)

Basically the same reason why Jeanne De Wolfe died.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 13, 2008)

Heh, one would think that, with Spider Man's experience, he'd take the hit.

And oh shit, even Spider-Man Love's Mary Jane isnt safe!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

Deviate said:


> *To make you laugh - *
> To make you mad -
> 
> NO ONE knows who Spider-Man is. Everything recalls that Spider-Man unmasked, but they don't really remember who was under the mask. Not even the Avengers know





Superman Prime said:


> Heh, one would think that, with Spider Man's experience, he'd take the hit.
> 
> *And oh shit, even Spider-Man Love's Mary Jane isnt safe!*


lol @ old news


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 13, 2008)

I just came from time travelling. 

Glad to know I'm not the only one who reads Shortpacked.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, Shortpacked is awesome. Mike (the asshole guy) is made of lulz.


----------



## zizou (Jan 13, 2008)

time for joke pics ?

so... who wanna one?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, Shortpacked is awesome. Mike (the asshole guy) is made of lulz.


Mike is such a bastard its funny.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 14, 2008)

^ priceless


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 14, 2008)

For everyone who isn't buying Spiderman buy Blue Beetle.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 14, 2008)

I pondering buying 6 grand worth of cable and deadpool comics just to keep it going since I won't buy another Spider-mancomic till this gets unfubar'd


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2008)

You won't spend 3.99 on a Spider-Man book, but you'd spend 6 g's on Cable and Deadpool. That's almost the dumbest thing I've ever read.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 15, 2008)

It was an exaggeration. Cable and Deadpool is one of my favorite comics (Amazing Spidey was my favorite until this debacle). It's being canceled due to poor sales. Now I wouldn't spend 6 grand when it would just get canceled again down the road. What I meant is I would rather spend a large amount of money on other comics than buy a single issue of Spider-man until this is fixed/retconned. Hell, I refuse to even download it. Guess I'll get my spidey fix from Ultimate now.


----------



## zizou (Jan 15, 2008)

good boys. keep the role thing working.


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 15, 2008)

so whats this spiderman arc about? Im kind of intersted in it now that everyone is complaing about it.


----------



## zizou (Jan 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 is a four-part crossover, written partially by J. Michael Straczynski and illustrated by Joe Quesada, running through September's Amazing Spider-Man #544, November's Friendly Neighborhood Spider-Man #24 and Sensational Spider-Man #41, and December's Amazing Spider-Man #545. The cross-over issues will be the final issues for the Neighborhood and Sensational titles, as they will be replaced by additional monthly issues of Amazing Spider-Man beginning in December. Quesada apparently discarded many of Straczynski's ideas for the final two issues of the story arc, and injected his own plot points into the story.

In the story, Peter and Mary Jane are in a local hospital with Aunt May on her death bed. May's doctor recognizes Peter and says that he will do all that he can so as not to raise suspicion to the rest of the hospital. Meanwhile, Peter goes to confront Tony Stark, begging him to help cure May, which he refuses, as that would be aiding and abetting a known criminal and any links to him would injure his reputation from the Superhero Civil War. Tony then changes his mind and gives his aide Jarvis a check for 2 Million dollars to pay May's hospital bill. The doctor regretfully informs Peter that currently there is nothing humanly possible that they can do to cure May. Peter replies, "Maybe not in your world, but with the crowd I hang out with..." He then dons his traditional Red-and-Blue costume and goes off to see Dr. Strange. Dr. Strange tries to help Peter see that the most important thing is to be with May when she passes. Peter rejects this and ends up meeting Mephisto. He tells Peter that the bargain is simple: He will save May in exchange for Peter and Mary Jane's marriage. He tells them the deal expires at midnight and lets the couple talk it over.

Peter and MJ grappled with their unspeakable choice, and Peter explained he couldn't live with himself if Aunt May died as a result of his own actions (unmasking during Civil War), but also could not face life without MJ, or make the decision without her. As Mephisto confronted the Parkers near midnight, MJ impulsively stepped forward and told the demon that "the answer is yes!" Peter was shocked, and MJ made Mephisto promise to restore Spider-Man's secret identity which he agreed to do without question. She also asked to put his life back as it was and have a chance at happiness. Mephisto asked why he should do that, and MJ answered that it was because of what she could offer him. MJ whispered something to Mephisto, striking a devil's bargain, and then urged Peter to "save May. Be the hero. Be my hero."

An anguished Peter finally agreed to Mephisto's deal, and as a clock began to chime midnight and magic swirled around the Parkers, they saw a vision of their daughter that would now never be. A steely Mary Jane held Peter and explained that she knew in her heart of hearts that they were always meant to be together, and that whatever Mephisto tries to do, "it doesn't matter. Because whatever he does to pull us apart would have to be bigger and stronger than what brought us together and kept us together, no matter what happened. And there's no power in the universe big enough for a job like that. Not the Devil, not God, not anybody." Mary Jane embraced Peter and promised that they would find their way back to each other and be together again. The Parkers swore their love, and as the clock struck twelve, they kissed, and Mary Jane whispered the famous line, "face it, tiger...you just hit the jackpot."

After Mephisto's spell took hold and morning rose, Peter awoke alone. He appeared to be single, and still living with a whole and hearty Aunt May. At the close of One More Day, he attended a party for the newly-resurrected Harry Osborn (now apparently alive as a result of Mephisto's changes to the fabric of reality), where he glimpsed Mary Jane among the other guests. Flash Thompson asked if things were "still frosty" between Peter and MJ, and an unwitting Peter, no longer remembering his life with his wife, just looked at Mary Jane Watson quizzically, watching her leave the party early...and alone.




from wikipedia


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

the_ilest said:


> so whats this spiderman arc about? Im kind of intersted in it now that everyone is complaing about it.


It's about how awesome Joe Quesada is compared to the Spider-fans.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 16, 2008)

The question is- will OMD stick?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

I doubt it. The whole "not resetting back to issue #1" thing has me skeptical. 

^meaning creating a new volume of ASM, not retconning the whole series


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 16, 2008)

yup, this sounds like more "joe crap" being put out.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> The question is- will OMD stick?



Dear God I hope not, it would be atrocious.  Watch, things will go back to the way they have been within the next 5 years.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 17, 2008)

Just read the 2nd issue of BND, and it was kind of boring really. Art was nice of course.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 17, 2008)

Go nuts. Spidey made it to CNN


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








.....maybe now would be the proper time to let peter wake up in his motel and state that OMD and BND was a dream


----------



## zizou (Jan 17, 2008)

lol

it reminds me the punisher. 

didnt know you read comics, rk.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 17, 2008)

Why doesn't Iron Fist come out faster?  It's too good to be a once a month or every other month thing.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 17, 2008)

I just realized that under Joe Quesada, all of my favorite major Marvel heroes have been dumped in the shitter. Ironman (my favorite) turned into a villain. Spider-man, my second favorite, turned into a desperate loser. Ghost Rider turned into a fucking _angel_. Neither Silver Surfer nor Adam Warlock have an ongoing. Dr. Strange appears in New Avengers, but he's had his balls cut off. 

Not to say there's nothing I like. I've always been a Multiple Man / X-Factor fan and that book has been great. Cap's been great, despite his death and Bucky's "ressurection." Nova and AQ're good too, and I get glimpses of Surfer and Warlock there. Still, that's pretty brutal.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 17, 2008)

zizou said:


> lol
> 
> it reminds me the punisher.
> 
> didnt know you read comics, rk.



Yeah, I rarely post in here though because I pick all of my comics up a month or so after they come out. But this travesty that they've got Spider man going through has got me all ;_;


----------



## zizou (Jan 17, 2008)

> Why doesn't Iron Fist come out faster? It's too good to be a once a month or every other month thing.


i only hope it will not be canceled.

@ RK, i see. remember, its magic, they dont have to explain it.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 21, 2008)

I know I've complained a lot alread, but something else popped in my head. I just remembered a few other stories that are now in the shitter since this magical retcon punch took place. In Amazing Spider-man 500, Spidey was flying through time and fighting all the battles he's ever fought one after the other, he eventually winds up in the future. The Cop that he was on good terms with is having a standoff with him. He's wearing a new costume designed by the costume tailor he would soon meet a few issues later. As he's being told to surrender, the future spider-man tells our Spidey that he knows that he's hiding and watching, since he went through the same time-travel experience. He tells him that they have a son, named Ben. The cop calls him by his name (Peter) After a few more words future spidey then runs at the cops and gets killed. I thought this was a pretty cool storyline, but since Pete isn't married, and he hasn't done anything with molun/costume tailor, i won't be happening now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2008)

OMD will stick so long as:

1) Quesada remains EIC.

2) Sales doesn't drop too much.

One of the points that the Clone Saga tried to accomplish was the same thing that OMD tried to do -- a single Peter that readers can relate to more.

Look at the mess CS turned out. And how long it took for it to run its course. And how long for it for us to forget it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2008)

I made the decision that I would start reading Spider-Man based on my opinion of the first story orc of BND. It was really cool. To hell with continuity, as long as it makes for an interesting story I hope it sticks. 

From the looks of things, they(Marvel) are using a different artist each month/ storyline. That's kinda cool. I just hope with every fiber of my being that they NEVER pick Liefeld, Madureira or Yu.

*Feb: *Salvador Larroca (Ultimate Daredevil and Elektra)
*Mar:* Phil Jimenez (NEW X-MEN, Infinite Crisis)


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

I must say this was a very interesting turn for spidey.  The whole OMD did cause for a good story to come out of it.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how the Mob connection thing will play out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Spidey's gonna be the new Kingpin.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Because the original was a skrull


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL! But seriously, I wonder if he's gonna feel conflicted when dealing with them from now on. 

^ambiguity means no spoiler tags.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

One thing I liked was that this one arc set up at least five storylines to be explored.  I am legit excited to see how they play out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2008)

The next mont's story is about Jackpot and the cops. 

March is going to be about Freak and Aunt May.

and April's story is about snow...


----------



## Gooba (Jan 23, 2008)

I would love for Mr.N. to kill Aunt May within a month of BND.  I would _love _it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2008)

No, that would suck... and plus it ain't happening. Everyone knows May is  the only "un-killable" Marvel character. If she died, they'd have to do something drastic like ressurect Uncle Ben so Spidey would've commit suicide.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I would love for Mr.N. to kill Aunt May within a month of BND.  I would _love _it.



Dude...  if that happened I'd reverse my position of hating everything related to BND.

Just 'cause it'd be so hilarious.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:
			
		

> No, that would suck... and plus it ain't happening. Everyone knows May is  the only "un-killable" Marvel character. If she died, they'd have to do something drastic like ressurect Uncle Ben so Spidey would've commit suicide.


If they can bring back Bucky, they can kill May. 



			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> I would love for Mr.N. to kill Aunt May within a month of BND. I would love it.


You are my new hero.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> LOL! But seriously, I wonder if he's gonna feel conflicted when dealing with them from now on.



This plot line has been explored already way back when Ben Rielly lived with Jimmy 6. I am interested in the Aunt May storyline, but it smells like the Doc Oct relationship. Mr. N as a villain though is interesting and I'm curious about his origins.

So far, all of these story lines could have been done with a married Spider-Man.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 23, 2008)

So Joe IS made of teflon.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 24, 2008)

Of course!  I know how they could retcon this all away!

The spidy who made the deal is revealed to be a skrull, this nullifies the deal Mephisto made as Skrully McSkrull isn't actually Parker.  Parker comes back and everything is reset to how it was before Quesada messed everything up.  Of course this also once again hides Parkers identity again if Marvel wants to as "Spider-Man was a Skrull, we have no idea who Spider-Man really is!".

Ok, I admit it isn't a great plan.  However you have got to admit that it's cleaner than OMD.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Of course!  I know how they could retcon this all away!
> 
> The spidy who made the deal is revealed to be a skrull, this nullifies the deal Mephisto made as Skrully McSkrull isn't actually Parker.  Parker comes back and everything is reset to how it was before Quesada messed everything up.  Of course this also once again hides Parkers identity again if Marvel wants to as "Spider-Man was a Skrull, we have no idea who Spider-Man really is!".
> 
> Ok, I admit it isn't a great plan.  However you have got to admit that it's cleaner than OMD.



Hell yeah, I back up this plan 100%


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2008)

It was clearer than crystal that Mr. N was that Chinese guy

Come on Slott, not impressed so far


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 25, 2008)

Actually Autn May dying right now would be a classic Mephisto move. He saves her from one untimely death only for her to fall into another. So he keeps his word, so to speak.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2008)

there is no way I can put it that makes cutting the last ten years of spider man history anything reasonable

I'm still going to claim May was a skrull, that's what's gonna fix Marvel Universe


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 25, 2008)

How to fix BND (in one evil Moogle's humble opinion):

1)  Aunt May must die (doesn't matter how really, natural causes, unnatural causes, being hit by a truck).  In order to make the Mephesto plot make any semblance of sense for a higher-order-evil-being May needs to die.

2)  Peter needs to get his memories back somehow.  We don't need to change the universe back necessarily, but he needs to be aware that things changed.  MJ can be aware or unaware, it doesn't really matter but Peter _has to know_.

3)  Once Peter has his memories back, shift the "breakup" from "Mephesto altered the universe, LOL" to "Peter's cursed to never be with MJ."  Set up a series of "bad luck" cosmic misfortunes that keep Peter and MJ apart no matter how hard Peter tries to get them together.  This is FAR more in line with Mephesto's powers and mentality.

If years down the line they decide to keep the breakup, then they simply have Peter give up making himself (and MJ) miserable trying to get them back together and go on to find someone else.

If years down the line they decide to reverse the breakup, they're already set up for a dramatic plot to "break the curse" and get these two fated lovers back together.

It wouldn't address the greater continuum concerns, but it would at least set up a scene where Dr. Strange could say "yes Peter, you were affected by evil magic, but it's a magic of your own violation so I can't break it."

...

That or we just say "surprise; the Peter and MJ that made that deal were clones, the real Peter and MJ went into hiding during Civil War."  'Cause that'd be hilarious.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> How to fix BND (in one evil Moogle's humble opinion):
> 
> 1) Aunt May must die (doesn't matter how really, natural causes, unnatural causes, being hit by a truck). In order to make the Mephesto plot make any semblance of sense for a higher-order-evil-being May needs to die.
> 
> ...


Like being an unregistered hero wrongfully accused of murder...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2008)

After waching spider man 2 I will personally vow to kill anyone that kills May


----------



## Enclave (Jan 25, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> After waching spider man 2 I will personally vow to kill anyone that kills May



Actually, May being killed (permanently!) would have been a way for them to shake up the Spidy-verse without blowing away 20 years of continuity.  Not only that but they would have kept a lot more of their readers as most people I've talked to could actually accept May dying.  They wouldn't like her dying but do agree that it would be totally acceptable.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2008)

May should have been left dead as she was originally killed off in #400.

But no, some ****ing idiot had to retcon that woman into a freaking actress, with May in 'suspended animation'.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2008)

You cannot mean that 

She's the only good powerless character around!
I'm not ready for having her die.
Though if she isn't going to die, they should give her alot more relevance  


MAKE HER A SKRULL!!


If aunt may was a skrull then the deal could be reversed


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jan 31, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> You cannot mean that
> 
> She's the only good powerless character around!
> I'm not ready for having her die.
> ...



Even better, You could have her be a skrull and have MJ and Mephisto be Skrulls as well. IT IS ALL A SKRULL PLOT!


----------



## Deviate (Jan 31, 2008)

Amazing Spider-Man #400 had one of the most well written death scenes I've ever seen in comics for a normal human character. Retconing that was a mistake, because you can never beat that death scene.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 3, 2008)

I found some interesting new continuity stuff revealed in Joe Q's last interview for BND.





> So Jonathan Caeser stalked a single Mary Jane rather than a married Mary Jane, Norman Osborn and Venom once knew that Peter Parker was Spider-Man but forgot along with the rest of the world, and so on.



Bad move here. These two villains were Spider-Man's worst nightmare _BECAUSE_ they knew who he was. 



> Look at it this way: Norman Osborn was dead for twenty years, and then was suddenly revealed to be alive. And that changed elements of all sorts of Spidey stories that had come before it, the entire Harry cycle, the stories where Harry's shrink becomes the Green Goblin, and the whole Hobgoblin cycle. But the details of how this could all work eventually got revealed, for good or ill, and today, nobody much questions the fact that Norman is back and never really died. What we're talking about here is the same kind of thing.



Wrong. The month after Spider-Man:Revelations, which ended the clone saga, The Book of Osborn (or whatever it was called) was released, which gave a detail story of what Osborn was doing for the last 8 years (marvel time) and what role he had in Spider-Man's live, including the phalanx of Goblins that came after his death.

BND, so far, has not given us a nice one shot issue to explain anything.



> He (Harry) also has a great hairdo.



Joe Q is a Skrull if he really means that


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 3, 2008)

> *Sergio Lopez, Alon Treitman, Robert Dowdy, Matthew Campbell, Justin Boatwright and James Conniff asked, "After reading the 'One More Day' interviews, this was my understanding of events: all those stories from the past twenty years still happened, except Peter and MJ were only a couple, and not married; and 'Brand New Day' begins, Marvel-time, some time after the events of 'One More Day,' which would explain why Pete and MJ are broken up, Harry's back, Aunt May's house is rebuilt, and now Pete knows all these new people, because theoretically all those events take place in the time between 'One More Day' and 'Brand New Day.' Makes sense. But then I read JMS's comments which make it quite clear that the new status quo is directly because of Mephisto's retcon. So now, obviously, we know there are some stories from the past twenty years that are invalidated, such as (and these are just off the top of my head, without looking through my collection; I'm sure there are more): 'Spectacular Spider-Man #200,' in which Harry dies, 'Spectacular Spider-Man' #250, in which Spidey rescues Harry's son Normie from a new Green Goblin, 'Amazing Spider-Man' #518 and #519, in which Aunt May's house is burned down, and 'Amazing Spider-Man Annual' 2000, which heavily involves Liz Osborn, Normie Osborn, and the 'ghost' of Harry (who turns out not to be a ghost, but there still couldn't have been a fake "ghost" if Harry was actually alive, so my point still stands). Doesn't this directly contradict this statement: "All the books count, all the stories count -- except in the minds of the people within the Marvel U, Peter and MJ were a couple, not a married couple.'"*
> 
> Sergio, you’re correct, there is some missing time, it’s obvious some time has gone by as you keenly noticed, MJ and Peter have broken up. When did it happen, how long have they been broken up, these are stories yet to be told.



Notice how he didn't even come close to answering the question? And it deserves to be asked. And how could the NA not know who Spidey is when he just went through a Magical ceremony with Doctor Strange where is entire mind was laid out for the rest of his comrades to see?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 3, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Notice how he didn't even come close to answering the question? And it deserves to be asked. And how could the NA not know who Spidey is when he just went through a Magical ceremony with Doctor Strange where is entire mind was laid out for the rest of his comrades to see?



BND is after the New Avengers stories. He's wearing his regular uniform again.

You know I really would've liked it if Marvel had used Avengers: Initiative 7 as a way of making it seem like Peter Parker wasn't Spiderman. I just can't help but feel it would've been better continuity wise....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> BND is after the New Avengers stories. He's wearing his regular uniform again.
> 
> *You know I really would've liked it if Marvel had used Avengers: Initiative 7 as a way of making it seem like Peter Parker wasn't Spiderman. I just can't help but feel it would've been better continuity wise....*


Mini Marvels Civil Wards explaination would've been better, lulz wise...

*Spoiler*: _lol at Luke Cage_


----------



## Deviate (Feb 3, 2008)

^ Anyone notice that Flash Thompson's name is mentioned in the article?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, it did. The article is meant to be read around JJ's hand. 


> *Spider-Man Remasked! We don't know who he is AGAIN!!!*
> 
> Spider-Man put his mask back on, so there's no telling WHO he is under there Perhaps it's Flash Thompson.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2008)

Giarusso is a legend, he should be writing most of Marvel's titles. He's much funnier than most of what Marvel are crapping out

Anyway, with all this BND crap, I personally prefer Spider-Girl way more. No retcons there at least


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2008)

ASM #549 was a really fun read.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree. I loved the convos between Spidey and Jackpot.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2008)

Reading BND is like reading the past. . . one that I was happy long ago to be rid of.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2008)

I wonder if maybe, just maybe Jackpot =/= MJ?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I wonder if maybe, just maybe Jackpot =/= MJ?



I can't see that happening...


----------



## zizou (Feb 6, 2008)

reh... so do i. i'd say is pretty clear that MJ is jackspot


----------



## Thorn (Feb 6, 2008)

Jackpot said, "Tiger."  That's basically a dead give away.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2008)

I think they should make Aunt May Jackpot, and MJ Aunt May.

That would be a way cooler deal with Mephesto ("Hey, age me 50 years so I can hang around with Peter and give Aunt May super powers so that she'll be safe no matter what!")


----------



## Deviate (Feb 6, 2008)

^ Wow. Now that would be a twist. And if it does become true, you sir are the first and only person to think of this plot line. Lol.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2008)

It would be so lame if MJ = Jackpot tbh, I hate super-hero pairings


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 7, 2008)

well hopefully when all is said and done MJ/Jackpot won't be superhero anymore.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2008)

Sales figures are in.

Just as I thought -- no real decrease in Amazing Spider-Man. In fact, it's the opposite.

You bastard, Quesada. Money at the ****ing expense of the character.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 19, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sales figures are in.
> 
> Just as I thought -- no real decrease in Amazing Spider-Man. In fact, it's the opposite.
> 
> You bastard, Quesada. Money at the ****ing expense of the character.



How the fuck is a storyline like this making _*more*_ sales?


----------



## Deviate (Feb 19, 2008)

Doesn't mean anything. The first issues of BND was going to be number one JUST because of the preorders. If you notice though, the second issue is number 8, while the third issue of BNS is number 11. (I think I got the numbers right, I just remember that the sale figures decrease with each coming issue. Next month will be slightly more accurate.


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 19, 2008)

Why is this even worth questioning? It's Spider-Man for crying out loud. This just goes to show while it did fall down the line. People still want their Spider-Man. While yeah it's still the first month out of OMD. I don't see any trend or anything for that matter to show that Spider-Man sales are really going to hurt. I mean heck Ultimates 3 #2 was at #6 after that debacle first issue. Forum goers don't make up the comic population and you should put that all in your heads.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2008)

It'll all be a dream, or re-retconed when strange cames back

Same thing with the clone saga.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2008)

Pretty much have said all I need to say about this.  Joe is teflon etc and so forth.  People who pay have NO reason to complain because they are supporting it.  That's right, only us moochers can really whine, because some of us used to actually buy the stuff.  Not giving marvel  money just adds to the validity of my complaint.  Matters not, though.  Joe's Teflon.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 17, 2008)

Revived, for great justice



> TOP 100 COMICS
> Based on Actual Unit Sales of Products Invoiced in February 2008
> 
> Qty Rank Retail Rank Index Description Price Ven
> ...



Some things to note: Spider-Man's sales are dipping as each issue is released. Which is bad news for next month. No way is this Freak arc gonna do better than Menace / Jackpot arc.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 17, 2008)

LULZ at the top 10 being all Marvel...

UBERLULZ at Ultimates 3 #3 being 5.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 17, 2008)

i never get why did they have to do this to make spidey more appealing when him being spider-man is enough to make money.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> LULZ at the top 10 being all Marvel...
> 
> UBERLULZ at Ultimates 3 #3 being 5.



Look at #6


----------



## Sylar (Mar 18, 2008)

Huh I missed that.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 18, 2008)

ASBM&RBW is just too intentionally funny to be bashed like Ultimates 3 or OMD.

I wasn't convinced until about issue 5 that Millar knows exactly what he is writing. That this is how he envisioned this series from the begining, and while it might not capture the spirit of Batman like All-Star Superman captures the spirit of Superman...it sure as hell captures the fun of characters like Batman and Robin.

How can you not laugh at Batman meeting Green Lantern, covered in yellow pain in a room covered in yellow paint. This is funny shit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 19, 2008)

So.......Lily might be Jackpot......


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2008)

Wolverine is appearing soon in BND.

This'll be a train wreck


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 31, 2008)

<----- hates Wolverine even more


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Wolverine is appearing soon in BND.
> 
> This'll be a train wreck



That's a start...

But I'd really really like to see either Daredevil or Human Torch in BND.

'Cause I want to see what his "close" relationships have to say about not remembering him anymore.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2008)

here's a wacky idea that will never happen but I feel the need to post to +1

What if Spidey is a Skrull, and Mephisto realizes this and undoes it cause it wasn't the real Parker he offered it to, then when the real Parker comes back during SI, Mephisto makes the offer and Parker punches his lights out?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

Linking Secret Invasion and OMD is like linking utter fail and potential fail into an epic, epic fail.

Peter as a Skrull would be like Peter was a clone.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 31, 2008)

If Mephisto couldn't tell that the Peter Parker he made a deal with was a clone, skrull, alternate Spider-man from zombie earth, time-traveling spidey from 5395, then he really is shitty at his job.

Also, I have boycotted the BND books because I don't want to read about 70's Spider-man running out of webbing and not being able to hold down a job.  This is crap he dealt with when he was 16, why wouldn't someone who is one of the 20 smartest people in the marvel universe be able to balance a fucking checkbook? I can do that, and I'm a fucking moron! Anyways, has anyone who should know Spidey's identity popped up (allies or enemies). I'm really concerned with villains like Green Goblin, Venom, and the Hood's group. Also Allies like Felicia, Hobie Brown, any New Avenger, etc.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2008)

Actually, our dreadest fear has started to came true

Mrs Marvel claims that JJJameson has recently suffered a heart attack


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 31, 2008)

OMD was awesome... haters.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2008)

LIL_MO is gay


----------



## Deviate (Apr 1, 2008)

Nothing about OMD was awesome. Story was completely bullshit and went against everything that has been established about Peter Parker as a character. If they want Peter to be someone so desperate to save someone else, that he would make a deal with a demon, fine. But that will happen, because future writes will just ignore that. 

Art sucked. Yu's art on his worst days during NA was better than the shit Joe Q called art. Yu's Luke Cage looks like he has to take the meanest shit.



Joe Q's Peter always looked like he was in the process of taking a mean shit. Aunt May always looked like a fucking zombie. The only good thing about his drawings were Mephisto, but only because he made Mephisto look like Spawn.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Art sucked. Yu's art on his worst days during NA was better than the shit Joe Q called art. Yu's Luke Cage looks like he has to take the meanest shi...


I've killed people for less.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2008)

This was in the Secret Invasion thread, but it brings up an interesting point here:



			
				The Rook said:
			
		

> Don't worry; the stuff with Jarvis has been retconned.....
> 
> Or at least May doesn't remember it and Jarvis can't seem the recall the women he loved.



That's actually a huge question that needs a serious answer.  Since according to JQ everything (but the marriage) that happened before BND really happened it's just people don't remember.

So presumably Peter, May, and MJ were living at Avenger's Tower while May's house was destroyed.  Jarvis dated May during this time.

So either:

A) Jarvis doesn't remember who he was dating.  Jarvis may write this off as senility, but the Avengers should want to @#$@ing know who it was that was living with them.  Major security concerns and all.

B) Jarvis does remember dating May, but he just doesn't remember who Spider-man was.  Between May and MJ this narrows down the number of likely candidates for who Spider-man is to, um, one.

C) Mephesto gave the entire planet a magical lobotomy and they no longer have the part of their brain that makes them observe and question the world around them.  Scientific progress grinds to a halt and the human race enters a new dark age.


----------



## The Rook (Apr 3, 2008)

Marvel characters are given lobotomies after every publication.  How else do writers explain characters not wondering why Magneto is so vital in his 80?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, so Spidey is still part of the New Avengers


----------



## Deviate (Apr 3, 2008)

I've concluded that Spider-Man's book is not in continuity...wait, there was that thing about Ms. Marvel 25 mentioning JJJ's heart attack...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

Ign gave 555 a 9.0 has BND really had this much of an upturn?


----------



## Deviate (Apr 3, 2008)

It looks to be a better arc than the last one. Its funny how Joe Q wanted to move Peter away from magic after OMD, yet this whole arc is about magic snow.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2008)

Only arc I like was the one by Guggenheim and and about Menance. Still incredibly cheesy but he's the only one that gets Spidey's quips right


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2008)

Marvel Catalog said:
			
		

> AMAZING SPIDER-MAN # 557
> The Story: “Sometimes It Snows In April” (Come on it’s a Prince reference from 20 years ago! The day of the massively unhip editor is upon us)



no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> C) Mephesto gave the entire planet a magical lobotomy and they no longer have the part of their brain that makes them observe and question the world around them.  *Scientific progress grinds to a halt and the human race enters a new dark age.*




That happened when the most recent Director of SHIELD was appointed


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2008)

In the future, BND will be compared to a more controversial event; the gay br-racial trans-dimensional marriage of Spider-Man 616 and Rocket Racer 2099


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 7, 2008)

So wait.. does spidey not have his new powers anymore?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 7, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> [/b]
> 
> That happened when the most recent Director of SHIELD was appointed


I call bullshit. He invented _a fusion bomb that leaves no radiation_. The U.S. is soooo gonna fuck some shit up in the 616 universe.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> So wait.. does spidey not have his new powers anymore?



The official answer is apparently "he has them, but he doesn't remember he has them."


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 7, 2008)

No.  The official answer is "It's magic."


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 7, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> The official answer is apparently "he has them, but he doesn't remember he has them."


I actually have a similar problem. I can't remember forgetting my powers. So now I can use my powers without even knowing about them. Which explains Lil_M0. I created him subconsciously.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2008)

**


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> The official answer is apparently "he has them, but he doesn't remember he has them."



How do you not remember two gapping wholes in your wrists or caming back from the dead?
I mean, wouldn't seeing with heat vision be kinda of a big disclaimer?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2008)

So this is the spiderman they want to bring back from the dead?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I call bullshit. He invented _a fusion bomb that leaves no radiation_. The U.S. is soooo gonna fuck some shit up in the 616 universe.



Like themselves?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Apr 8, 2008)

was he like, out of money or something?

Yeah, I'dd buy a divorce between Peter and Mary, now that he's exposed, he needs to get her to safety or maybe resents her, or maybe something else happens. Dosen't matter. You just don't retcon twenty years away like that
Q, your dead to me


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

But. . . making a deal with the freaking demon?

Why not encourage all those who idolize Spider-Man to do the same whenever they have troubles or domestic problems?

Heck, look at Superman and Lois Lane. They now have a kid to look after. Should we OMD them just to keep Superman 'fresh' for future years?

The child-family dynamic is something new for the character and opens up to new stories.

No, I just blame Quesada for personal misconduct.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2008)

CBG, Stan said "excelsior". You should never EVER argue with that.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2008)

Well to be (un)fair, Stan Lee supported Sins Past


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 8, 2008)

Skrull Lee? With all due respect to Stan they are doing the _exact opposite_ of moving the characters lives forward. They are using an plot element to set the clock _back_. He must be suffering from Alzheimer's. What he said is simply stupid.

EDIT:



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Like themselves?


Hell yeah. ESPECIALLY those Anti-reg bitches. Punch your way out of that Iron Fist!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Skrull Lee? With all due respect to Stan they are doing the _exact opposite_ of moving the characters lives forward. They are using an plot element to s*et the clock back*. He must be suffering from Alzheimer's. What he said is simply stupid.



That's the real problem for me.  There's been lots of plots I've disagreed with, sometimes seriously, but BND offends me on a different level because it's a magic reset button.

If Mephesto had altered things so that the bullet bounced off of Peter's head, gave him a nasty scar and a partial lobotomy I'd disagree with the change, but I couldn't deny that it would at least be developing the character in new directions.

Saying "It's the 70's again, everything that was old is new!" is retarded.  IMO they would have been better off with the bullet killing Peter, making "Back in Black" about the funeral and "Brand New Day" about some other random high-schooler getting Spider-powers.


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 8, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> That's the real problem for me.  There's been lots of plots I've disagreed with, sometimes seriously, but BND offends me on a different level because it's a magic reset button.
> 
> If Mephesto had altered things so that the bullet bounced off of Peter's head, gave him a nasty scar and a partial lobotomy I'd disagree with the change, but I couldn't deny that it would at least be developing the character in new directions.
> 
> *Saying "It's the 70's again, everything that was old is new!" is retarded.  IMO they would have been better off with the bullet killing Peter, making "Back in Black" about the funeral and "Brand New Day" about some other random high-schooler getting Spider-powers.*



Didn't they do something like that with Captain America?


----------



## Deviate (Apr 8, 2008)

and its going well for that book.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd personally have preferred that May die, and Peter grow as a character and perhaps change for a bit.

This would give us new plot-arcs rather than recycled-oops-I-ran-out-of-web-fluid plot arcs.

I didn't particularly like Peter unmasking, but I did like the fact that it moved thinks forward rather than backwards.

We're now treading water until something happens.  And three-issues a month apparently aren't enough to make something happen.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 9, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'd personally have preferred that May die, and Peter grow as a character and perhaps change for a bit.
> 
> This would give us new plot-arcs rather than recycled-*oops-I-ran-out-of-web-fluid *plot arcs.
> 
> ...



That is by far the most annoying thing about it. 

And he got some cool powers and now they're gone!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2008)

So, noone wants to talk about this?

Really?





REALLLY?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2008)

What can I say? Marvel has made Peter endure every indignity known to man.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 9, 2008)

He hasn't had to give Barracuda head yet


----------



## Segan (Apr 9, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> So, noone wants to talk about this?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...


I take it, that's from Rob Liefeldt?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He hasn't had to give Barracuda head yet



I haven't read Punisher MAX, but who did that happen to?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 9, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I haven't read Punisher MAX, but who did that happen to?



Just about anyone that crosses Barracuda. The guy would make Leonidas give him head while the other 299 are licking his scrotum


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2008)

> AMAZING SPIDER-GIRL # 20
> The Story: It?s the start of a Brand New May as Mayday Parker decides to make some startling changes when her mysterious stalker is finally revealed and Moose launches his first attack against Spider-Girl.
> Rated A ?$2.99



 HAHAHAHAHA; wait, no, not funny.



> The Money Shot"
> The DB, New York's trashiest tabloid, has just hired the sleaziest, most muckraking, lowlife paparazzi of them all...PETER PARKER?! Say it ain't so, true believer! Also in this ish, J. Jonah Jameson finds inner peace and harmony...(Hey, it could happen! Maybe.) All this and the first ever livestreaming super-villain: Screwball!






...............................................................................


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 9, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I didn't particularly like Peter unmasking, but I did like the fact that it moved thinks forward rather than backwards.



I completely agree. I thought it was a bad move, but hey, it was a major development in Peter's life, right? It's really going to change things, right?

Wrong.

The worst thing about it, imho, was that Marvel _swore up and down _that the change was going to stick. That there would be lasting consequences. Just thinking about their outright lies still makes me angry.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

Well there are lasting consequences.  Had he not unmasked, Kingpin would never have had Aunt May shot, thus not indirectly making a loophole where Spidey would become a murderer (Kingpin) and thus make him "undesirable" and thus he sold his marriage instead of just making it that Aunt May recovered 100% from surgery.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 9, 2008)

And setting back the clock. So, yes, the consequence of his unmasking is that there has been ... no ... unmasking.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 9, 2008)

Which would screw up a few things in the CW on the behalf of the pro-reggers side, as he was one of the propaganda pieces used...


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 9, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> HAHAHAHAHA; wait, no, not funny.



Can someone explain to me why Peter stays in the Journalism business when he has multiple science degrees and is a scientific genius and shit?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 9, 2008)

It's because he can't hold down a regular job because of Spider-man. He needs the flexibility that being a freelance photographer provides. However, that's probably been retconned.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Can someone explain to me why Peter stays in the Journalism business when he has multiple science degrees and is a scientific genius and shit?



Because Quesada thinks that that would make Peter "too old".


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2008)

and that Joe Q thinks that single 20-somethings aren't good enough to hold that kind of job anyway.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2008)

And the newest issue sucked again. The whole '3 issues a month' sounded pretty promising for a gimmick and would help clear up the crap between FNSM, Sensational and Amazing but with the different writers and the whole 'new villian-a-month' has just degraded it. That and the fact he's still on the New Avengers team


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2008)

I like that  he's in NA, I but I agree with you on the stupid villain of the month being shit.


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 10, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> It's because he can't hold down a regular job because of Spider-man. He needs the flexibility that being a freelance photographer provides. However, that's probably been retconned.



Why doesn't Peter invent something and get a patent, which he could sell or market to get a more steady income? I mean Peter Parker invented the webshooters and webbing, which is pretty fantastic and practical technology from parts lying around his house and his home chemistry set. You would think that he could make something else to boost his income rather than living off peanuts from taking pictures.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 10, 2008)

What I find extremely stupid is that Spidey lives in NYC, and yet he still feels the need to go out and do his superheroics every day.

Dude- its muthaloving NYC- home of 90% of the Superhero population. One less street leveller won't make that much of a difference. Go do something more productive with your abilities!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

you know a big question I have, if the retcom made it so that NO ONE knows his identity, then what about the venom symbiote?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you know a big question I have, if the retcom made it so that NO ONE knows his identity, then what about the venom symbiote?


OMD retconned  magically retconned awat the marraige and all things resultimng from it. The symbiote came before he married MJ. Of course it knows who he is.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 10, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Why doesn't Peter invent something and get a patent, which he could sell or market to get a more steady income? I mean Peter Parker invented the webshooters and webbing, which is pretty fantastic and practical technology from parts lying around his house and his home chemistry set. You would think that he could make something else to boost his income rather than living off peanuts from taking pictures.



Its like the writers think the fanbase would riot if Parker has money or happiness.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

the one page whith JJJ and the other one with Vern were the only ones I would not wipe my ass with


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> OMD retconned  magically retconned awat the marraige and all things resultimng from it. The symbiote came before he married MJ. Of course it knows who he is.



Harry died before the marriage yet he's still alive.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

Harry is a skrull


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Why doesn't Peter invent something and get a patent, which he could sell or market to get a more steady income? I mean Peter Parker invented the webshooters and webbing, which is pretty fantastic and practical technology from parts lying around his house and his home chemistry set. You would think that he could make something else to boost his income rather than living off peanuts from taking pictures.


There was some story involving this and I don't remember the results.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Harry died before the marriage yet he's still alive.


That's magic. I don't need to explain anything.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> OMD retconned  magically retconned awat the marraige and all things resultimng from it. The symbiote came before he married MJ. Of course it knows who he is.



then how come quite a few people who should know who he is before the marriage don't know who he is?


----------



## Segan (Apr 10, 2008)

They could just say that Mephisto messed up... 

Even Immortals make mistakes, don't they? ^__^


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> then how come quite a few people who should know who he is before the marriage don't know who he is?


What part of "It's magic. I don't need to explain" did you find confusing?


----------



## mow (Apr 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> then how come quite a few people who should know who he is before the marriage don't know who he is?



cause


LIL_M0 said:


> That's magic. I don't need to explain anything.





EDIT: i love you m0 xD


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 10, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Why doesn't Peter invent something and get a patent, which he could sell or market to get a more steady income? I mean Peter Parker invented the webshooters and webbing, which is pretty fantastic and practical technology from parts lying around his house and his home chemistry set. You would think that he could make something else to boost his income rather than living off peanuts from taking pictures.





Spy_Smasher said:


> There was some story involving this and I don't remember the results.



Dunno the exact details, but it involved Spidey trying to sell his his webbing to a glue company as an adhesive, but the companies turned him down because it was too bio-degradable and dissolved way too fast. It was a late 70's-early 80's story.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What part of "It's magic. I don't need to explain" did you find confusing?



well you don't "need" to explain, but "can" you?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

The "needs" of one outweigh the "cans" of the few.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

what if the cans were made of and were filled with the densest metal EVER


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what if the cans were made of and were filled with the densest metal EVER


Then vibranium would still cut through them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2008)

Steve Rogers is gay


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

Is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 11, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> Its like the writers think the fanbase would riot if Parker has money or happiness.



You see, I never could make sense of that. I can understand how Peter being poor and down on his luck can make him more sympathetic and more of an "everyman." However, I would think that Peter earning money and happiness through hard work and smarts would also make him an appealing "rags to riches" story. It could show how a decent person can succeed and make a difference and whatnot. Something about a truly decent guy who's talented and hard working but never catches a break and is always the buttmonkey of the universe rubs me the wrong way.



Blitzomaru said:


> Dunno the exact details, but it involved Spidey trying to sell his his webbing to a glue company as an adhesive, but the companies turned him down because it was too bio-degradable and dissolved way too fast. It was a late 70's-early 80's story.



I don't see why Spidey doesn't try to sell that stuff to the military. Its a great crowd control/ non-lethal weapon. Especially the impact webbing version. Not mention the fact that he doesn't have to sell his webbing. Can't he make up other crap?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

That's why I think we should boycot spiderman.

I was gonna buy all the Runaways and the Young Avengers, but now, I'm gonna boycot marvel alltogether


----------



## Stalin (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm not s montly reader or anything, but how the fuck does him being to a hot chick makes him unappeling, I say him being being a 20 something loser that sill lives with his old aunt makes more unappealing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

You know what I don't get? People (in real life) completely accept the idea that The Sentry's enemies somehow made everyone in the 616 universe forget that he existed. Not his secret identity, his entire relevance to everything Marvel. Yet, you find it hard to accept that Mephisto's called "do over" on anything relating to Spider-Man and MJ...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You know what I don't get? People (in real life) completely accept the idea that The Sentry's enemies somehow made everyone in the 616 universe forget that he existed. Not his secret identity, his entire relevance to everything Marvel. Yet, you find it hard to accept that Mephisto's called "do over" on anything relating to Spider-Man and MJ...



The difference is that we didn't know Sentry beforehand.  Retconning events _into_ creation is very different then retconning them out of creation.

I have no problem, for example, with the addition of a character into the background of when Peter was bit by the spider.  I would have a problem with them saying "Peter was never bitten by a radioactive spider, he's just a normal mutant with an X-gene."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Honestly, I don't care "what happened when" as long as the art is good and the story is ok.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 18, 2008)

That's because you suffer from anterograde amnesia, which you contracted from severe head trauma, rendering your brain unable to store new memories. The rest of us don't have the luxury of forgetting the last 20 years of comics.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 18, 2008)

You know i actually would like Peter to have some happiness. I mean it not like he's the swinging college student anymore. I dont care about him banging some new chicks or some crap like that. Why cant the good guy finish first. Leave his marriage alone. Let him have some babies and that could cause alot interesting storylines, kidnappings and all.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

Not when you bank millions after millions out of a character who'se only decent power is the relatability with the audience. I often felt like I was Peter, (we even have "same" names) and I went out of my way so I could share a journey with him, and now, I'm just plain ashamed...




And I'm the one who has a, well, socially filthy life.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Honestly, I don't care "what happened when" as long as the art is good and the story is ok.



Well you're free to have that position.

To me it insults the memory of other stories for them to claim they didn't happen (or to claim they did happen but no one remembers them and the present state of the universe contradicts them happening).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> That's because you suffer from anterograde amnesia, which you contracted from severe head trauma, rendering your brain unable to store new memories. The rest of us don't have the luxury of forgetting the last 20 years of comics.


Nah, my continuity condition just isn't severe as most.  



Banhammer said:


> *Not when you bank millions after millions* out of a character who'se only decent power is the relatability with the audience. I often felt like I was Peter, (we even have "same" names) and now, I'm ashamed of him.


Ok, be honest now... How much money have you spent on comics/trades in the last five months?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Nah, my continuity condition just isn't severe as most.
> 
> 
> Ok, be honest now... How much money have you spent on comics/trades in the last five months.



About sixty bucks.
From my head, I remember I bought the Phoenix Warsong hardcover, the first volume of Atonishing X-Men and I'm on my way to buy all the Young Avengers minus presents off the internet.
I'm not buying Runaways untill Joss whedon apologizes, or they write a kickass tie in for SI 


Point of the matter is, that I was there when MJ and Peter mourned Gwen, I was there when they married, I was there during the miscarriage, I was there during the Other arc, and I was there when they unmasked him.
I will not have these moments been made a lie of, and I will not be made a lier of. Canceled my Back in Black order, and I refuse to buy anything else from spider man untill they redeem him


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> About sixty bucks.
> From my head, I remember I bought the Phoenix Warsong hardcover, the first volume of Atonishing X-Men and I'm on my way to buy all the Young Avengers minus presents off the internet.
> I'm not buying Runaways untill Joss whedon apologizes, or they write a kickass tie in for SI


That was rhetorical/smartass question, but I'm glad you answered. 


Banhammer said:


> Point of the matter is, that I was there when MJ and Peter mourned Gwen, I was there when they married, I was there during the miscarriage, I was there during the Other arc, and I was there when they unmasked him.
> I will not have these moments been made a lie of, and I will not be made a lier of.


I knew there was some ominous figure hiding in those panels. 


Banhammer said:


> and I refuse to buy anything else from spider man untill they redeem him


All jokes aside, how is hooking up with your ex a redeemable quality?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't cnosider myself an actual reader cause I only buy trades and haven't been into monthly reading ever since that msn group closed down but I feel sorry for the old readers, they're just as important as the new ones.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> That was rhetorical/smartass question, but I'm glad you answered.



EnMotherlovinGuarde 


> I knew there was some ominous figure hiding in those panels.


Wanna know a secret? **


> All jokes aside, how is hooking up with your ex a redeemable quality?



By showing that Peter and MJ's soul are in fact traped in an alternate hell dimension, when there cames Loki to the rescue, after he is informed by the spider gods


Or something


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 18, 2008)

"New readers" are like "the Easter Bunny" or "guys who want to wait until they know her better" -- total fantasies. There's a reason the average age of comic readers has been going up for the last three decases and it's not because the stories are getting more sophisticated.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2008)

> As far as the appeal of writing him -- he's got a great sense of humor, and a sense of honor and loyalty to his friends and family that is immeasurable. *It's always fun to take somebody that damn likable, and throw them under the bus*. Which is what Spider-Man is all about. Oh, your life is going great? Well, boom, your life just came tumbling down. That's Spider-Man. That's Marvel. That's fun.




What the fuck





And by the way, wouldn't Gallactus save his best herald?
And why do I feel like Jackpot is Blackcat with a red dye?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 19, 2008)

Felicia is only peak human at best, Jackpot is easily far above that


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2008)

How came? What kind of awesome feats does she have that couldn't be explained by a minor tweaking thanks to the debbil?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 19, 2008)

You are indeed correct

It's all magic


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2008)

Gooba Damn It


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2008)

Mark Waid is taking over ASM after SI, which is weird cause I thought he was a DC exclusive.  Either way he's a great writer and part of the crew of 52.

oh and here's an interview with the guy who is writing the ASM: BND SI tie-in



> IGN Comics: We'd like an assessment on the likelihood of the following people being Skrulls:
> 
> Harry Osborn?
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2008)

I was reading somewhere that Gwen Stacy might still be alive...


dude, that is just wrong...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2008)

well Peter met Mary Jane while Gwen was still alive.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 19, 2008)

Maybe Mephisto was really the Skrull devil, Skrullfisto. He's canon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> EnMotherlovinGuarde





Banhammer said:


> Wanna know a secret? **


Sweet!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Maybe Mephisto was really the Skrull devil, Skrullfisto. He's canon.



I actually know a certain manouver that's call skullfisting


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I was reading somewhere that Gwen Stacy might still be alive...
> 
> 
> dude, that is just wrong...



One still active clone of Gwen Stacy is alive. But she just wants a life for itself. She's in character-limbo for the past decade, I think.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I was reading somewhere that Gwen Stacy might still be alive...
> 
> 
> dude, that is just wrong...




One clone is still alive. Not sure if its the original one, but its the one that was seen waking off into the distance at the end of Maximum Clonage (lol, 90's).

Gwen's and Osborn's kids still exist after OMD.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Deviate said:


> One clone is still alive. Not sure if its the original one, but its the one that was seen waking off into the distance at the end of *Maximum Clonage (lol, 90's).*
> 
> Gwen's and Osborn's kids still exist after OMD.


The 90's were all about being extreme, sex and curse words.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 19, 2008)

When it came to comics, that meant every cover was holographic, die-cut, or transparent. Everyone was getting new costumes, or new powers, or both. 

'Extreme, sex and curse words' will never leave comics, or any media for that matter regardless of the decade.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, but the early 90's took extreme to THE EXTREME!!11  It was all about explosions. Along with scantly clad, gun toting, ninjas-like, warrior women. And being struck by lightning would cause one of three things: 1)super power, 2)raising the dead, and 3) more explosions


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 19, 2008)

It was a good time.  Before all this subtlety came about.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 19, 2008)

Someone has Liefeld on the brain. lol. The 90's were all about pouches and huge guns.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2008)

Deviate said:


> One clone is still alive. Not sure if its the original one, but its the one that was seen waking off into the distance at the end of Maximum Clonage (lol, 90's).
> 
> *Gwen's and Osborn's kids still exist after OMD.*




*No. They. Do. Not*


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I actually know a certain manouver that's call skullfisting



Really, Lil mo? You would rep me for *this*?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sure. It made me lol hard.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

Right... Lol 

Speaking of, I'm off to work


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 20, 2008)

Really, it sounded silly. I laugh a lot a silly things. 

What the hell is skullfisting anyways?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

It's better if we leave it a mistery


----------



## Deviate (Apr 20, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> [/b]
> 
> *No. They. Do. Not*



The truth hurts. Sorry.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 20, 2008)

Sins Past never existed. Not to us fans.

**** you Quesada.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 20, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sins Past never existed. Not to us fans.
> 
> ***** you Quesada.*


"Love you Queseda?" Told you that guy was awesome.


----------



## The Rook (Apr 20, 2008)

I really don't get why he didn't make use of Sins Past.  It was the ace up his sleeve.  Imagine if he introduced the storyline with something like....

"The good news is I'm amending all of the damage that has been done to Gwen Stacy's character; the bad news is...."

or even

"No more freakish fully grown Stacy children (as well as Parker-Watson marriages)"

The idea for OMD/BND would have been received in a much better light.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2008)

It buggs me how the villans are all rip off of the same villans

Green Goblin, Carnage, Kingpin, it's all there


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> It buggs me how the villans are all rip off of the same villans
> 
> Green Goblin, Carnage, Kingpin, it's all there


Yeah, but that's everywhere but just Spidey. 

Villian (Venom) ripped-off of the the hero (Spider-Man), which in turn is ripped off and slightly tweaked (Carnage)
Villian (Grand Director) ripped-off of the the hero (Captain America), which in turn is ripped off and slightly tweaked (Anti-Cap)
Villian (Sabretooth) ripped-off of the the hero (Wolverine), which in turn is ripped off and slightly tweaked (Daken)
Villian (Hulk) ripped-off of the the hero (Hulk), which in turn is ripped off and slightly tweaked (A-Bomb)
and lets not forget: Green Goblin ----> Green Goblin ----> Hobgoblin ---> Green Goblin ----> Hobgoblin ---> Demogoblin ----> Green Goblin ----> Hobgoblin ---> Grey Goblin ----> Hobgoblin ---> Hobgoblin --->  There were at least 15 of them.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah, but the brand "new" day villans seems like an old man trying to feel young again by taking 20 years of history back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> yeah, but the brand "new" day villans seems like an old man trying to feel young again by taking 20 years of history back.


Eh... Not really. When old men try to feel young again, they buy motorcycles and date younger women.

Also, I think Mr Negative is kinda cool. Kingpin is still locked up, so someone was bound to come for the crown sooner ot later.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2008)

Men. Quesada is a backstabbing homophobic dorky fanboy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

When Joe "the glue" Q (get it? like Stan The Man ) talks I'm always reminded of Comic Book Guy from the Simpsons.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2008)

It's sad because it's true


----------



## Deviate (Apr 22, 2008)

I thought the Kingpin was hiding in Europe since Daredevil said that if he came back to the Hell's Kitchen, he'd kill him or something


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 22, 2008)

When'd he get out of jail?


----------



## Deviate (Apr 22, 2008)

> He also put out a hit on Spider-Man and his loved ones after Iron Man convinced Spider-Man to unmask in public as a means of demonstrating his support for the SHRA. A sniper attempted to hit Spider-Man, only to hit the "secondary target" of Aunt May. Spider-Man tracked down the hit to Kingpin. He entered the prison he was kept in and badly beat the Kingpin in a fight in front of the prison's inmates. He decided to let the Kingpin live for a time under the humiliation of his defeat, news of which would quickly spread through the Underworld. Spider-Man vowed to return and kill the Kingpin the second his aunt died.[10]
> 
> However, at some point later, after Matt Murdock returns to America with his name cleared, he completes Vanessa Fisk's last wish and takes on Fisk's case, getting all charges dropped in exchange for Fisk leaving the country and giving up his American citizenship, but delayed the case enough so Fisk would not be able to attend his wife's funeral. Fisk is later seen visiting his wife's grave and mourning her death.
> 
> Fisk later temporarily returned to New York to "[wrap] up some loose ends that he had to deal with." [1]He has a meeting with the Runaways, making a deal with the youngsters to secure a mysterious object for him. However, he and an army of ninjas attack the teens when they refuse to give it to him after they stole it.



I know you read Runaways, so maybe he got arrested in that series. I just choose to pretend his appearance in that issue of runaways was a sign of him being a Skrull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 22, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I know you read Runaways, so maybe he got arrested in that series. I just choose to pretend his appearance in that issue of runaways was a sign of him being a Skrull.


I don't read Runaways, it's lame. 

Last I knew Kingpin was in prison during Civil War.


----------



## chink (Apr 23, 2008)

hii guys i l love comics ans the e-books..
i have a great collections of comics of spider man and also have few videos of it..i have downloaded them from the internet...
i have watched the video of link send by you..
i was really a  good clip..


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2008)

chink said:


> hii guys i l love comics ans the e-books..
> i have a great collections of comics of spider man and also have few videos of it..i have downloaded them from the internet...
> i have watched the video of link send by you..
> i was really a  good clip..



Hi, I am the guy that was at your last office party inside the mango cake..


Yeah, thnks alot for passing out before cutting me free 


Thing is, tell your boss, he either cancels OMD or I'll release the pictures

He knows what I'm talking about


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 23, 2008)

chink said:


> hii guys i l love comics ans the e-books..
> i have a great collections of comics of spider man and also have few videos of it..i have downloaded them from the internet...
> i have watched the video of link send by you..
> i was really a  good clip..



Even bots and trolls should be able to spell and use proper grammar.

Let the mass negging commence!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol, totally gave him two blocks


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 23, 2008)

chink said:


> hii guys i l love comics ans the e-books..
> i have a great collections of comics of spider man and also have few videos of it..i have downloaded them from the internet...
> i have watched the video of link send by you..
> i was really a  good clip..


I'm pos repping the shit out of this dude. I'll fucking rep spread just to get him tomorrow. You can tell I'm serious because of all the cursing. Let the green rain fall!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2008)

wtf, you just erased five blocks


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2008)

Quesada is a skrull who made OMD happen to ruin Marvel and also he's taking steroids


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 25, 2008)

looks kinda flabby to have takes steroids. 


Am I the only one that feel like that interview was pointless?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2008)

Seems like Newsarama felt like interviewing everyone they saw at NYCC, they did like 3 other video interviews that same day


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 25, 2008)

Do you know who else I want to be a skrull

That betty girl at DB


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 25, 2008)

Betty Brant? Why? What is she up to? (Old girlfriend of Peter's, you know.)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Banhammer said:
> 
> 
> > It buggs me how the villans are all rip off of the same villans
> ...


Hey Banhammer, guess what this character's name is...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2008)

Newsarama said it was Anti-Venom


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

I know.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 30, 2008)

Remember me saying they were one mistkae from eternal droppage

This was it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

EPIC LULZ!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 30, 2008)

OMG CAN I HAZ TEH AIRONY?


----------



## NeoDMC (May 1, 2008)

Damnit Hammer...now I wanna read Secret War again...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 1, 2008)

Probably the only time I can think of where Bendis wrote 616 Spidey properly


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2008)

That arc with the Anti-Venom and such, will involve the Thunderbolts.  I _may_ just give this arc half a chance

also here's something that intrigues me:

OSBORN KNOWS PETER IS SPIDEY

I'm happy over this since it means not _everything_ was retconned


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2008)

Spider-Man, Spider-Man
Joe quesada won't let him be a man
Can he swing, on a web?
Yes he can, but he's alone in bed
WANK OUUUUUUUT!
Spider-maaaaaaaan!


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2008)

Even May thinks Peter should let her go


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Even May thinks Peter should let her go



Only good part of the issue


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2008)

I really wish some character give Peter the smackdown for even considering such a stupid decision.

Personally, I'd have the spirit of Uncle Ben or Ben Reilly do that. But especially the former.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

The Spidey books this month have been pretty lame. Actually, the last one I really enjoyed was where Jackpot accidentally killed the mayoral candidate.


----------



## Deviate (May 14, 2008)

Clones have spirits?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

What?


----------



## Deviate (May 15, 2008)

> Personally, I'd have the *spirit* of Uncle Ben or *Ben Reilly* do that. But especially the former.



Should have quoted before


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

Another kinda meh issue, so he's got two new 'enemies' coming up. 

Seriously does Marvel pay a 8 year-old to think of these new villains?


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

So now parkour>firelord

And Peter being an irresponsible satanistic divorcee wasn't bad enough, he now is something worse alltogether...
He's a plagiaristic paparazzi..
You know you've sank too low when an Osborn pretends he dosen't know you in public.
I mean, damn, it's worse than what they did to Tony Stark on CivilWar. Sure he raped the sacred essence of a divine being but he never used his satelites to spy on Robert Carr..


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

Just realized one more thing that makes OMD even more unlikely.

I just started reading some of Agasa's (or whatever his name is) run of Sensational, and before OMD happens and GOD HIMSELF came to Pete and was talking to him about being strong about May.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

God and the devil are always battling for souls and man. Making OMD even more plausible, assuming Mephisto is THE devil and not A devil. Even if he was just a devil, he'd have to work for the devil.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

speaking of which, what is the satanic heirachy for Marvel?  I know in Dc, neron is the king and then the others like Blaze and Satanus come next, but the only devil I know of in marvel is Mephisto


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

The dude who made the deal with ghostrider...
Mephisto...  
The dude who made the deal with ghostrider after retcon...
Somebody else...


----------



## deathgod (May 19, 2008)

Well I hope Marvel is using these different writers for BND to weed out the ones that suck. The only good parts so far were the ones with Jackpot and the Aztec warriors. The rest just suck. I seriously hope they stick to the first team for future spidey titles. BTW does Spidey still have those resurrection powers, the spikes from his wrists and stuff?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

Nope, no other powers than sticky hands and feet and a spidey-sense


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

but those were awesome


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> God and the devil are always battling *for souls *and man. Making OMD even more plausible, assuming Mephisto is THE devil and not A devil. Even if he was just a devil, he'd have to work for the devil.



Mephisto says he dosent take hero souls anymore, ecause it's boring..


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2008)

LOL haven't read ONE issue yet.


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2008)

Heres my hope for spidey books in the future


*Spoiler*: __ 




Norman now crazy again and not knowing who Spiderman is, kills another of Peter's loved ones (preferably Aunt May) then Mephisto appears and starts laughing at him for expecting a fair deal from the devil

THE END


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2008)

Oh, how I would kill to have a pre-BND Spiderman kicking the crap out of the Thunderbolts


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Just realized one more thing that makes OMD even more unlikely.
> 
> I just started reading some of Agasa's (or whatever his name is) run of Sensational, and before OMD happens and GOD HIMSELF came to Pete and was talking to him about being strong about May.



We're not exactly sure whether it's TOAA or a different, Earth-concerned god entirely.

I mean, what would TOAA, the superior of the multiversal judge the Living Tribunal, be concerned about the manners of a single planet's afterlife?

In addition, it disputes the God = Jack Kirby bit. That homeless guy looks nothing like Jack Kirby, or Stan Lee.

Keeping with Mr. Fantastic's explanation, 'God' appears differently to everyone.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2008)

Yeah that guy did confuse me as well


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

Or maybe that was just his disguise when he enters our plane like in Dogma or in a few of the old Greek myths


----------



## The Sentry (May 19, 2008)

BND is shit


----------



## deathgod (May 19, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> BND is shit



Some of BND is shit. The thing with Jackpot was getting interesting. Then they switched the creative team. Shit ensued.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

I agree with deathgod. The first two months were great, but The Freak is the lamest villian ever... 

And the Blizzard was drawn by Bachalo. I hate Bachalo's newer work.


----------



## The Sentry (May 19, 2008)

The Bilizzard isnt a new villain. He's a new spidey villain but he is old as shit


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

No, I meant the recent Blizzard story arc with the Mayans. It was drawn by Bachalo.


----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2008)

MJs back. Yay?


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

She was gone?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

I never gave a rats ass about MJ in the first place. All she was good for was causing unecessary stress in Peter's life.


----------



## mow (May 21, 2008)

dumbass shouldve hooked up with felicia


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


> MJs back. Yay?



I thought it was so bleedingly obvious that it would MJ when they said mysterious girl



mow said:


> dumbass shouldve hooked up with felicia



This man speaks much truth


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2008)

Oh, Spiderman keeps getting better and better

Who's the villan of the week now?
Chris Croker!!
And I wonder if the fact his power is being bidimensional has any "double-meaning"


----------



## Taleran (May 24, 2008)

can you name them all?


Hard Mode: which ones had powers abilities that differed from regular old Spiderman


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2008)

Spider-Man (Peter Parker)
Spider-Man (Ben Riley)
The Black Suit
Scarlet Spider
Spiderman 2099`
Cosmic Sppidey
Peter Porker: Spider Ham
???
Profit


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2008)

There's two Ben Reilly's there, his original as the Scarlet Spider and his suit as Spider-man

There's also Prodigy, Dusk, Hornet, one more guy from Identity Crisis and Spider-Ham (all these guys have different powers even though the first four are all Spidey, he just uses different parts of his powers)

I'm guessing the F4 one was when he was briefly a F4 member (or was that a What-If?). Not too certain on the others (is the Connor Lizard/Hulk one him or Connor Lizard/Hulk), especially the old lady


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2008)

You forgot the six arms peter parer, from that whole "mutation" issue, and the metal armored peter, from an alternate dimension where he is filthy rich, toxin and peter before he was given a uniform is also there
Iron Spider is missing


----------



## Taleran (May 24, 2008)

check your work


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2008)

So... Who's the old lady.


----------



## Taleran (May 24, 2008)

Aunt May? I don;t know


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2008)

It's Mega-May with the combined powers os all May's ever created. Even slut powers like May from "Trouble"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2008)

Man-Spider is missing.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 24, 2008)

mow said:


> dumbass shouldve hooked up with felicia


He did. Probably got retconned by Mephisto.


----------



## Deviate (May 24, 2008)

And how would going with Felicia work? MJ had her 'Cop-wife' stint in the 90's, but that still was a lot better than Felicia only wanting to be with Spider-Man and not with Peter Parker. Felicia was good fuck on the weekends, not someone that belongs in a couple. Besides, she fucked Luke Cage, she ain't going back to Spider-Man.


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> There's two Ben Reilly's there, his original as the Scarlet Spider and his suit as Spider-man
> 
> There's also Prodigy, Dusk, Hornet, one more guy from Identity Crisis and Spider-Ham (all these guys have different powers even though the first four are all Spidey, he just uses different parts of his powers)
> 
> I'm guessing the F4 one was when he was briefly a F4 member (or was that a What-If?). Not too certain on the others (is the Connor Lizard/Hulk one him or Connor Lizard/Hulk), especially the old lady



Lol no one remembers Ricochet, god did the Loners suck ass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2008)

Deviate said:


> And how would going with Felicia work? MJ had her 'Cop-wife' stint in the 90's, but that still was a lot better than Felicia only wanting to be with Spider-Man and not with Peter Parker. Felicia was good fuck on the weekends, not someone that belongs in a couple. *Besides, she fucked Luke Cage, she ain't going back to Spider-Man.*




No. That is not her. That is her twin sister who also calls herself that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2008)

I don't mind if a Black Cat/Spider-Man pairing fell through. I always liked their chemistry.


----------



## Deviate (May 25, 2008)

I admit Spider-Man has great chemistry with Black Cat, but is Felicia just isn't attracted to Peter at all.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 25, 2008)

She wasn't initially but after she found out Peter married MJ, she was furious because she ended up falling for him


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2008)

Worse, she suffers from the same problem:

Far too attractive for Peter to hook up with.  If he started dating her there's a high chance that Mephseto would get involved to reset time again.


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2008)

women


----------



## Taleran (May 25, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Worse, she suffers from the same problem:
> 
> Far too attractive for Peter to hook up with.  If he started dating her there's a high chance that Mephseto would get involved to reset time again.




ehhhh


What is 90% of the marriages in comics


----------



## mow (May 25, 2008)

I wouldn't mind Mephseto magicing Reed/Sue. Now that is certainly one fellow who doesnt deserve that HQ pootang. 

and Felicia/Peter would've been fantastic. Think Mr & Mrs Smith but with superpowers and a better plotline and chemistry.


I just realised that ive yet to read BND. Magic stuff aside, is it a book worth picking up story/art wise?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 25, 2008)

mow said:


> I wouldn't mind Mephseto magicing Reed/Sue. Now that is certainly one fellow who doesnt deserve that HQ pootang.
> 
> and Felicia/Peter would've been fantastic. Think Mr & Mrs Smith but with superpowers and a better plotline and chemistry.
> 
> ...



ehhhehehehehehhehehehehehhehehehehheheheehheheheh *gasps for breath* ahehehehehhehhehehehehhehehehhehehehehehhehehehehe

If you want a subjective answer then don't ask me


----------



## mow (May 25, 2008)

christ, not a single issue to pass the time with whilst battleing piracy at work? this is even worse than i though xD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 25, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I admit Spider-Man has great chemistry with Black Cat, but is Felicia just isn't attracted to Peter at all.



Over time, she does develop a serious attraction to Peter Parker, which she admitted in Evil That Men Do. But she doesn't act on it (well, at least often) since Peter's a married man.



mow said:


> I wouldn't mind Mephseto magicing Reed/Sue. Now that is certainly one fellow *who doesnt deserve* that HQ pootang.



I second that.



> and Felicia/Peter would've been fantastic. Think Mr & Mrs Smith but with superpowers and a better plotline and chemistry.



Indeed.



> I just realised that ive yet to read BND. Magic stuff aside, is it a book worth picking up story/art wise?



You may be entertained at first, but everything gets boring. FAST.


----------



## Deviate (May 25, 2008)

> I wouldn't mind Mephseto magicing Reed/Sue. Now that is certainly one fellow who doesnt deserve that HQ pootang.



Damn fucking straight! No wonder she's always running (swimming) to get some of that Namor cock. 'It gives you wings!'

Get it?


----------



## mow (May 25, 2008)

my keyboard is soaking in orange juice. i hope you are happy, ye bastard xD


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You may be entertained at first, but everything gets boring. FAST.


<--------- disagrees 

The first two months were great, but The Freak (third month) is the lamest villian ever... >__>

And the Blizzard arc has Wolverine which and was drawn by Bachalo. I hate Bachalo's newer work. 

The last month started out with the Freak, then shifted to some good Spidey lulz.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 25, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Damn fucking straight! No wonder she's always running (swimming) to get some of that Namor cock. 'It gives you wings!'
> 
> Get it?



This killed me


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2008)

yeah but that'd be HARDER to make sense of than BND, because as Namor told Reed in Illuminati that hes done just about everything there is to drive the woman away yet she stays


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Namor told Reed in Illuminati that hes done just about everything there is to drive the woman away yet she stays


...because If you can make a woman ":amazed" she can't stay mad at you. Why do you think she came back so soon after Civil War?


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

OMD takes place before the New Avengers fight with the hood rght?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2008)

Who knows. It's magic, and if you read the next issue, a slutty MJ will explain it to you.


----------



## Arishem (May 28, 2008)

Did they decrease Peter's strength? Hitting that metal banana should not have hurt his hand.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 28, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Did they decrease Peter's strength? Hitting that metal banana should not have hurt his hand.



Thinking the same thing


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2008)

That was his subcouncious being pisssed at him for being in the same comic book as an asian Chris Crocker


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't believe this dropped back to page 4

New Ways to Die looks really good, Anti-Venom vs Venom coming up. Too bad it's JrJr art, I respect his work but I would have liked Clayton Crain to do this, he knows how to do symbiotes


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

I *really* wanna see Menace get curp stombed by Norman


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 30, 2008)

Harry still has daddy issues, possible villain of some sort.....man they could have at least given the BND Harry a fresh start at life and not a future Spidey villain again


----------



## Taleran (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm going to now detail the only way this sorrid affair could end with me liking it


Something, not sure to what pushes Harry right over the edge, what ends up happening is a repeat of what happened originally with Gwen Norman and Peter only now its, Peter MJ/Aunt May and Harry

long story short the female dies, Mephisto comes walking out laughing his ass off


"What you thought you'd have a happy ending making a deal with someone like me?", still laughing his ass off he walks off leaving Peter cradling the dead body


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

indeed, which is why I love Neron more than Mephisto.  Now that guy had a sense of humor, just ask the Flash Rogues


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 30, 2008)

It would be so easy. . . SO easy for Mephisto to literally screw Peter over and break him like no one had ever before. . .

It'd be even sweeter if it presented as a twisted lesson on "responsibility".


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2008)

And so does the closest thing Marvel had to the Joker loose so much of it's depth and madness, and becames Luthor rip-off.
Although it's possibly the best Spiderman of the past year or so. the best since Back in Black, no doubt
Too bad that's thanks to everyone except spiderman


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

SI: ASM = worst. tie-in. ever.  not seriously I see no redeeming qualities in it, I mean the New ****ing Warriors tie-in was at least halfway decent.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 31, 2008)

Jackpot was drawn in a somewhat alluring manner though


----------



## Taleran (Aug 31, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It would be so easy. . . SO easy for Mephisto to literally screw Peter over and break him like no one had ever before. . .
> 
> It'd be even sweeter if it presented as a twisted lesson on "responsibility".



In deed the entire Spiderman books have always been built on Uncle Ben's famous quote and whenever Peter strays its just a matter of time until it comes and bites him in the ass


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2008)

The greatest books of all time on Spiderman's run are the ones where he grows up a little. The first ones with uncle ben, the ones with gwen stacy, the unmasking, the one where he learns about the totemic side of his powers, back in black, etc..

Ungrowing is such a.... dumb moove.
Stupid arbitrary blindess


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 31, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> The greatest books of all time on Spiderman's run are the ones where he grows up a little. The first ones with uncle ben, the ones with gwen stacy, *the unmasking, the one where he learns about the totemic side of his powers*, back in black, etc..
> 
> Ungrowing is such a.... dumb moove.
> Stupid arbitrary blindess



I would like to say that I disagree strongly with these points


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

I would say I strongly disagree with your disagreement with Banhammer.

also the Other was win


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 31, 2008)

And I would like to say that I both politely disagree with your disagreeing with me disagreeing with Banhammer


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

And I would prefer to state that I politely disagree with your disagreeing with me disagreeing with your disagreement with Banhammer


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 31, 2008)

In response to the above statement that was directed towards me politely disagreeing with you disagreeing with me disagreeing with Banhammer, I would like to again politely disagree with you disagreeing with me disagreeing with you disagreeing with your disagreement with me disagreeing with Banhammer


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

Granted, Civil War Peter trully screwed up his continuity, but got me grabbed to the pages, as I trully cared to know what he was going to do next.

Oh, and Ezekiel was WIN.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 1, 2008)

Anybody else find it weird that Spidey somehoe knew that Norman Osborn and the world no longer knew who he was? I don't remember that being part of the deal with Mephisto.

 The whole "Pete being aware" thing is what I'm referring to.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2008)

Honestly "One More Day" SHOULD have been dealt with like Geoff Johns did "*Flash: Ignition*"

After Zoom basically aborted the Flash's unborn twins and made it so that Linda (Flash's wife) could never have kids again, the Spectre (Hal Jordan) made a deal with Flash to make the entire world forget he was ever the Flash (his iD was public which allowed Zoom to go after his wife).  

Catch was *WALLY FORGOT HE WAS EVER THE FLASH* and there was a very interesting arc where Wally actually realized he had powers and had to retrain himself in crime fighting, remeeting Captain Cold and taking down his "first" supervillain.

Also had a very cool moment where the JLA basically kidnaps Flash and interrogates him over why none of them can remember his secret identity anymore. 

Long story short, _Wally's wife left him after she found out thinking that actually having the entire planet forget his identity was a massive betrayal to their marriage._


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Honestly "One More Day" SHOULD have been dealt with like Geoff Johns did "*Flash: Ignition*"
> 
> After Zoom basically aborted the Flash's unborn twins and made it so that Linda (Flash's wife) could never have kids again, the Spectre (Hal Jordan) made a deal with Flash to make the entire world forget he was ever the Flash (his iD was public which allowed Zoom to go after his wife).
> 
> ...


I demand you post this part in the owned thread. 

It seems like there's lulz to be had there.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

I still say this should be inside some hell dimension and Loki should came to the rescue.



I could write a decent story however, to fix this.
Something involving the Sentry thinking everyone, including him has forgotten something, and because of what was done to him, it could be vital information about him, ending up him in Asgard where Loki reluctantly reveals the lies to him and he goes beat Mephisto up, who conjures up a hell Void on Peter's body, wich he proceeds to go crazy on but loose, letting the Void take over, win, about to go evil when suddenly he remembers everything because the Void wasn't "on" when mephisto made everyone "not know anymore" Peter's words wake back up the Sentry, he goes all Manchester United on Mephisto's realm, ending the One More Day era, making as all like the Sentry now, and not minding his jackass, "oh, look at me, and I'm the best thing since sliced bread and I'm so scared of it because I'm a bolt or two short of a lightning gun" attitude, and peter learning that with great power cames great responsability, and by turning away on MJ to escape his responsability, had made May turn away from Ben's values, something she'dd much rather die than going through.
Mephisto has much greater things to worry himself with now, so he won't give a shit aobut the marriage, MJ can remember it or not, depends on Quesada, and Peter takes responsability and goes tell everyone (by everyone I mean asking Loki to un-mind wipe Jhonny, Felicia, and the New Avengers) becaming trully even, or better yet, undebt to her, so she later uses former Thor's ally against him, knowing that he won't strike him down.


that or have Scarlet Witch getting pissed at mephisto for wanting to screw around with her kids and whipe all of Mephistopoli's power from earth, unleasing the spirit of the Ghost Rider and make fighting that the next summer event.
Sounds like something Bendis would do.


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 3, 2008)

Just finished Volume 2 of BND and I gotta say one thing i would love to see is for JJJ to go back into reporting, I heard he used to be a very moraly upright journalist who took on goverment corruption, and for him to expose Menace.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2008)

lol I'd buy an issue just to see him grovel to Ben Urich


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 10, 2008)

How to retcon OMD/BND:
Just ignore it. They've done it before.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2008)

so you hear that the editors are basically going into a complete and utter holding pattern wasting time till they reach issue #600 where they will make an entire issue about how Pete and MJ broke up


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't like it how they're saying they mooved in together, they just didn't marry and she left.
Isn't getting a divorce much easier than a satanistic anullment?
Why didn't they do that?
Oh yeah
Because the marriage worked.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2008)

"We didn't do the divorce because kids wouldn't understand it."

"AND MAKING A DEAL WITH THE MARVEL-EQUIVALENT OF THE DEVIL DOES?"

". . ."


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2008)

to make another flash comparison:  Wally and Linda's love was so strong it defeated Neron (DC's Mephisto)


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> "We didn't do the divorce because kids wouldn't understand it."
> 
> "AND MAKING A DEAL WITH THE MARVEL-EQUIVALENT OF THE DEVIL DOES?"
> 
> ". . ."



But kids weren't around to understand why the wedding "suposedly didn't work"


----------



## Deviate (Sep 11, 2008)

New Ways to Die is definitely the best arc since BND. Even Menace looked pretty cool in this issue. Next's issue is gonna be great.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 12, 2008)

Deviate said:


> New Ways to Die is definitely the best arc since BND. Even Menace looked pretty cool in this issue. Next's issue is gonna be great.



I agree.  Although, I was hoping Osborn was going to beat down Menace.  There's still time though.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry, I still refuse to buy a single issue of Spider-man (except Ultimate) until I have a better explanation for all this BND crap than "It's magic" It makes no sense that Mephisto could do something this widespread and NO ONE remembers especially the people whose cosmic/mystical awareness and scientific genius should make them question why they don't know.

On another note, can someone tell me roughly how many times spidey has run out of webbing in the middle of a fight since BND? Or had a web shooter broken?


----------



## Deviate (Sep 12, 2008)

That hasn't happened in this arc. Sersiously, everything I loved about this arc has nothing to do with the changes of brought in by BND. Well, thats not true. I kind of like that Osborn doesn't know who Spider-Man, at least the way its written here. I still don't like how no one is questioning why everyone forgot who Spider-Man .


----------



## Thorn (Sep 12, 2008)

Deviate said:


> That hasn't happened in this arc. Sersiously, everything I loved about this arc has nothing to do with the changes of brought in by BND. Well, thats not true. I kind of like that Osborn doesn't know who Spider-Man, at least the way its written here. I still don't like how no one is questioning why everyone forgot who Spider-Man .



They forgot that they forgot.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

what I wanna know is why Norman is acting differently from the other people who "forgot"


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2008)

It's kinda sad how everyone but spiderman is being awesome. Norman is mildly good but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it's pretty obvious he's the menace

DUM DUM DUM


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 12, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> *Sorry, I still refuse to buy a single issue of Spider-man (except Ultimate) until I have a better explanation for all this BND crap than "It's magic"* It makes no sense that Mephisto could do something this widespread and NO ONE remembers especially the people whose cosmic/mystical awareness and scientific genius should make them question why they don't know.



I bought the issue because Venom was in it.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2008)

In case you haven't noticed, every single story arc of Spiderman so far had "someone" in it. It's how they intend to bandage the proverbial bullet wound untill spider fans conform.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> In case you haven't noticed, every single story arc of Spiderman so far had "someone" in it. It's how they intend to bandage the proverbial bullet wound untill spider fans conform.



Nah, my friend.  Venom is one of my favorite characters.  I was hoping they would return the symbiote to Eddie.  He is seriously the reason I bought that arc.  Its the first ASM issue I bought sense before the OMD thing.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 21, 2008)

The last time MJ was gone from Peter's life, Peter slept with fucking Marrow. Is this true? If it is I need fucking pics.

Srsly


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 21, 2008)

Here I was reading Silver Surfer: Requiem and I cross the page where peter goes way out of his way to bring MJ to the Surfer and has her have the greatest universal enlightment expirience a human being can dream of, came buckets with it, and then do whatever else, in a way so powerfull that she falls to Peter's knees.
And I'm just thinking, "yeaaaah, I'm gonna totally sell my mariage to this woman to the first person that cames along"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> The last time MJ was gone from Peter's life, Peter slept with fucking Marrow. Is this true? If it is I need fucking pics.
> 
> Srsly



Wait.....................what?


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, look everyone, if you're not happy with BND, Mark Guggenheim says you must be pro-gay marriage:



> Part of the problem with the controversy behind One More Day is the understanding of what was retconned overstates the extent of what was done. Everything that happened in the last twenty plus years of comic book history happened! The only difference is that Peter Parker and Mary Jane Watson weren't married. They still dated. They still lived together. They still love each other. They just weren't married. Judging from the letters and death threats we received, I think some people were confused. It all still happened. Here's my attitude, if anyone is upset about the marriage going away, then they must all be pro gay marriage. Because if you're pro gay marriage, you understand the distinction between a marriage and a civil union -- that a civil union is not equal to a marriage. We downgraded Mary Jane and Peter to a civil union. If that bothers you, then you're pro gay marriage.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Segan (Sep 22, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> Hey, look everyone, if you're not happy with BND, Mark Guggenheim says you must be pro-gay marriage:



1st- What is so wrong about suporting Gay marriage?
2nd- Mary Jan watson had legal barriers and suports that set important plot points for being married to peter.
3rd- Guggenheim, stop being a prick.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 22, 2008)

WTF is wrong with these people?

You either changed it, or you didn't change it.

You can't have your cake and eat it too. You can't say, well we changed it to them not being married...but everything is still the same.

If everything is the fucking same, then where is Mary Jane? Why aren't they still together if for all these years this marriage was a Civil Union? Why the fuck is Harry still alive?

This is the dumbest possible way to explain these actions. If it didn't change anything, why fucking do it in the first place? It doesn't create drama, since none of the character's know what happened.

You can't use this argument without admitting that One More Day is a waste of time. Since according to this guy, nothing should be different right now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2008)

/\
Is right again


----------



## Deviate (Sep 23, 2008)

Marvel's Thought Process on OMD

1. Get rid of marriage
2. Make it ridiculous and over the top
3. ???
4. Profit!!!

Joe Q and company have been trying to fill in slot # 3 for awhile now. Don't expect any real answer until someone replaces Joe Q.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 23, 2008)

If everything is the same:

1. WHy doesn't Venom know who Spider-man is? Or any of his other rogues remember.
2. Why doesn't Reed Richards or any avenger on his team know who he is. Especially with Secret Invasion going on.
3. Where is his organic webbing? If we still have scarlet spider trio, then spidey died, and was reborn, then given iron spidey armor by Tony.
4. Since Tony has his own version of the spider-sense, isnt he curios about how he got it? the 3 smartest people in the marvel U (Reed, Tony and Pym skrull) fon't realize that they know nothing about Spider-man's secret ID?
5. How is Harry Alive?
6. If the other never happened, and spidey never got organic webbing, does that mean Ezekiel is alive now, and so is Morlun? So Spidey has to go through killing him again for a hat trick?
7. How pathetic is it for a mid/late 20's single man to be living with his aunt?
8. How come Dr. Strange, Ghost Rider, Thor, or the like sense the wool that was pulled over everyone's eles?
9. Fuck Joe Queersada


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 23, 2008)

Dr Strange is what bugs me the greatest, but sure, truth be told, how is a man like Osborn going to accept something as retarded as not knowing why he took his time to kidnap gwen stacy and throw her off a birdge?
Is she alive too?
I guess he forgot whose identity he raised his own progeric twins to target down and assasinate.
And obviously, not everything hapened, Normie Osbourne apearently didn't happen, wich means a huge discrepency in that whole family arc, Ben Urich figured Spider Man's identity out by looking at the pictures peter brought in, wich let him call for his backup wich is the sole reason norman was in jail and eventually in Thunderbolts, so I guess TB isn't really hapening either, even though he's fighting him right now, so Ben could at any time un-forget peter's identity, specially now that he's an Editor, JJJameson made his newspaper on Spiderman's back, and claimed to love Peter Parker as a son, being there for his funeral when the "others" happen and all, and suddenly he "not knows" whose these two are,  the list just keeps going.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2008)

<----- still likes Brand New Day.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2008)

I honestly hated all the crap up to NWTD, but that arc is pretty good so far


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 24, 2008)

Poor Freak. Never to be high again.


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 24, 2008)

What if you only had ONE MORE DAY to be an interesting comic book character to only have your life retconned so you could start a BRAND NEW DAY sucking the big one?

How didn't Dr. Strange see through this like he did in Avengers Disassembled?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2008)

Bendis pretty much said that Strange will no longer be Sorceror Supreme after SI and he was purposely writting him weaker and weaker to build up (or down) to it.


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 24, 2008)

How does OMD fit into the marvel timescale? Didnt peter go see Dr strange like the day before he spoke with Mephisto? Wasnt strange still Sorcerer supreme at that point? Had did no one realize reality was messed with. Doctor Doom? Reed Richards? Someone?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2008)

Marvel doesn't have a time-scale

At least not a logical one


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2008)

He was still a functioning Dr Supreme when the deal happened, and honestly, is bendis gonna sacrifice an illuminati, the supreme authority of magic, and a pretty awesome character who used to have his own series for the sake of a fucktarded moove that no one likes, whose only purpose was bumping Mary Jane?
For Mary Jane?
Reallly?
REAAAALLY?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 24, 2008)

> Part of the problem with the controversy behind One More Day is the understanding of what was retconned overstates the extent of what was done. Everything that happened in the last twenty plus years of comic book history happened! The only difference is that Peter Parker and Mary Jane Watson weren't married. They still dated. They still lived together. They still love each other. They just weren't married. Judging from the letters and death threats we received, I think some people were confused. It all still happened. Here's my attitude, if anyone is upset about the marriage going away, then they must all be pro gay marriage. Because if you're pro gay marriage, you understand the distinction between a marriage and a civil union -- that a civil union is not equal to a marriage. We downgraded Mary Jane and Peter to a civil union. If that bothers you, then you're pro gay marriage.


I don't even believe this was said. No human being could be that stupid. 

Yeah, I come in here every month or so just to make sure that BND is still awful.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2008)

> But what if the bullet had found a different target? If Spider-Man was willing to break all his rules for the woman who raised him, *how far would he go for the woman he loves?* "What If Mary Jane Had Been Shot Instead Of Aunt May?




You'dd be surprised


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2008)

yes that is Stephen Colbert


----------



## Deviate (Sep 24, 2008)

Why does he look like a young Peter Parker?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2008)

that's you're getting ignored now


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2008)

That Colbert ish was very awesome.

Buuuuuuuuuump, btw. Mainly to celebrate a new writer and direction for Spiderman. Hammerhead is bringing the gritty in fucking spaids. This reminds me of mid-90s Spiderman, before he was experienced and still just getting along by the skin on his ass. Also it's gotten a lot gorier lately, which fucking rules. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Also Spidey throws up in his mask for the first time I've seen  YOU NEED TO READ THIS ISSUE!!!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't bump this thread. If we forget about it, it never happened. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm up to Amazing Spider-man #287...


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2008)

Post previews because noone here is even going to flip through AMS in the comic, elt alone actually dl or buy the issue.  The fuck is wrong with you.


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2008)

AMS is good now. Fair-weather fans.  And this is the only Spiderman thread I saw.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2008)

btw i meant comic shop


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2008)

Look, since you guys aren't fans anymore, I'll go ahead and spoil it for you.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jackpot is fucking dead.


This signals a rise up out of shit for Spiderman. Now, really, the only thing different about Spidey since before CW is no MJ; he's fighting his old villains atm, and it's getting pretty kickass. New ish, flip through it, I'm telling you.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 30, 2008)

The Jackpot reveal was retarded.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jackpot isn't really dead. The current Jackpot died, who was a stand in for the real Jackpot. Who never appeared as Jackpot before. Apprently she didn't want to register, so the current Jackpot, who is now dead, took up the mantle




Doesn't make any sense? Deal with it, its the magic of BND.

I agree that BND has gotten better since New Ways to Die, but it seems Joe Q and crew still have some dumb shit to throw at us.


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2008)

Well what really makes me get excited about ASM again is the new writer. He's obviously not afraid to try really hardcore things, and he isn't trying to make the book for all ages like the previous staff. The annual, stupid as it is, is the last hurrah for the old writers, I think, and good riddance. Any change is good change for this book, especially if it means more grisly, disturbing stuff like this new Hammerhead arc's shaping up to be.

And sorry Agmaster, I don't have Killowog's preview finding skills/motivation. I can only offer you my 100% correct opinion.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2008)

Hm...are you sure that it is 100%?  I am within walking distance of Trilogy...


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2008)

It's at least worth a flip-through man, I'm telling you.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 30, 2008)

. . . What the fuck?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2008)

I need to council with Kilo, CBG, and olpp.  If such a wise council agrees with your opinion, then I will risk my well-being to take a look at this...comic.


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2008)

............. I think I'll be talking to myself about how good spiderman is nowadays for a good while.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 30, 2008)

I am present


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I am present



Read the latest ASM ish? I say it's good and apparently that's unbelievable.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

new issue was pretty good, but then again so is everything Joe Kelly writes

I am saddened however Kelley has been reduced to working on Brand New Day material


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 31, 2008)

I didn't like it. I guess the writers forgot what Spidey's powers exactly is


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I didn't like it. I guess the writers forgot what Spidey's powers exactly is



You talking about the web blobs he threw at the clowns in the beginning or what?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shot in the dark, but he may mean that Spiderman's spidey sense didn't warn him about Hammerhead.


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2008)

Just having the 666th reply in this thread and it being halloween, let's go ahead and give our thanks to our favorite demon

Thank you Mephisto, you demonic son of a bitch, and happy halloween to the rest you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> AMS is good now. *Fair-weather fans.*  And this is the only Spiderman thread I saw.


I know. Don't you just want to kill 'em with fire. 

ASM is still win, even when it's drawn by Bachalo.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

it's only cause of the awesomeness of Joe Kelly.  though "I Kill Giants" + "Four Eyes" >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ASM


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Never heard of either of those, therefore you speak lies.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

they're Joe Kelly's two current projects at Image.

first is about a traumatised girl who uses a fantasy world as an escape, brilliantly written

other is about a poor boy in the great depression who stumbles upon an illegal dragon fighting ring run by the mafia


also ewww bachalo


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

though I will conceed it has been on a slight upcurb recently with the so-so NWTD, the Flash issue and this.

certaintly better than the OMD and the stupid crap right after.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been, for the most part, liking all of the OMD stuff... Except for anything dealing with "The Freak". Oh how I loathe thee.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah Freak, the "other" spider-man and the Menace arcs are the ones I _*hate*_

paparazzi, femkraven and the snow I sorta liked.


though overall I have to say I prefer the JMS run of ASM to BND infinitely.  though BND is much better than Friendly Neighborhood.  I'm debating whether I liked Sensation better or worse than BND


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I only read a handful of pre OMD stuff, even though I have a working knowledge of Spidey's history but I still like BND better.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I only read a *handful of pre OMD st*uff, even though I have a working knowledge of Spidey's history but *I still like BND better.*



well of course if you only read "a handful"

because of OMD they are no longer "essential" or "canon" they're still a good read for when you eventually get some fre time (like in 5 years lol)

I still hold JMS above the "braintrust".  FNSM was _*epic*_ fail though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well of course if you only read "a handful"
> 
> *because of OMD they are no longer "essential" or "canon" *they're still a good read for when you eventually get some fre time (like in 5 years lol)
> 
> I still hold JMS above the "braintrust".  FNSM was _*epic*_ fail though.


Did you forget about me not giving a rats asscaring about continuity?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

'k then put them on your "shit I'll get around to when I finish school but will probbaly forget by then so that's why I'm making a list because it's cool to make lists" list.

_though avoid FNSM I cannot say that enough._

start ASM with JMS it goes directly to OMD (skip Sins past though, since that wasn't that good)

MKSM (marvel knights) is by MARK MILLAR so that might peak your interest, when he leaves avoid till ROBERTO AGUIRRE-SACASA (the stand, SI: FF) gets on (it'll get retitled to Sensational) it's halfway decent about BND level of quality


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Will do. Thanks. 

**Edit*
cant rep.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 31, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> You talking about the web blobs he threw at the clowns in the beginning or what?



Apparently Hammerhead (with an incredibly heavy metal skeleton) is fast enough to grab Spidey and Spidey's spider-sense was too busy wanking off to Jackpot 

Breaking his fist? Please


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2008)

^ Well, even though it surprised me, it was the force of Spidey's punch that did most of the breaking of his fist, so I bought it alright. I mean Spidey's got extra spidey muscles, but his bones are still regular human bones; it made sense to me that the force of his fist into adamantium or whatever (forget what HH is made out of now) would be enough to break his hand/wrist/fingers/whatever. The rest of it is buyable since Spidey would be still reeling from the pain of the first punch.

Besides, he'll probably just get right back up next issue and start wailing on HH like old times. It was stupid to try a fist fight with hammerhead anyway; just hang him upside down by his ankles and wrap him up. If anything, it seemed like PIS.

And Killo's right. Kelly = winsome. And I like Bachalo in this issue. He seemed to fit this story very well, unlike most of the comics I've seen drawn by him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

Funny, I never remember him breaking his body whenever he fought Wolverine


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

only time I remember anything remotely like that was when Spidey punched Superman


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2008)

I thought Hammerhead only had an adamantium forehead.


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't remember him ever actually fighting Wolverine.

BH: HH got a complete overhaul by Mr. Negative recently, turning him into basically a cyborg.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I don't remember him ever actually fighting Wolverine.



Juggalo, as a civilized human being to another human being; please tell me that this was simply an attempt to rile me.

Spider-Man has clashed with Wolverine just about as many times as he has fought Goblin or Venom, _no exaggeration_



> BH: HH got a complete overhaul by Mr. Negative recently, turning him into basically a cyborg.



Do you even know Spidey's strength levels?


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2008)

I was gonna type something long and tedious, but I'll instead just meet you half-way and say that HH should've been knocked across the room if Spidey's fist bones were broken in the punch. He does have much more force behind him than what was shown, now that I think about it.

And I haven't seen Spidey and Wolvie fight each other. :S I've seen them team up constantly, but that's it. I admit my comic reading experience is limited, and I don't doubt they've fought each other a bunch. I just haven't seen that one yet.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

Spidey and Wolverine is Marvel's two biggest names. An easy (and 99% of the time, idiotic) way to sell a book is too involve them. Just as often they team-up, they fight each other

And trust me, they fight each other a lot


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 2, 2008)

This is the result of them fighting most of the time:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Didn't he also throw Wolverine through "shatter proof" glass for making fun of their relationship?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Yep. Wolverine took like a 30 story nosedive.


----------



## NineTailedDemon (Nov 2, 2008)

Has any groups scanned the spiderman v2 annual #1 that reveals who jackpot is?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

I think Galactus is Jackpot

Or Sentry


----------



## NineTailedDemon (Nov 2, 2008)

It was recently scanned heres the link for amazing spiderman 2008 annual featuring the secret of jackpot.

The issue is available on demonoid.com if you need a demonoid account PM me.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks Sentry.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

I kinda liked how JMS wrote MJ and Wolverine together, they went moderately well.


----------



## NineTailedDemon (Nov 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I kinda liked how JMS wrote MJ and Wolverine together, they went moderately well.



what were the name of comics with mj and Wolverine together?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

JMS' run of Amazing Spider-Man, after Peter joined the New Avengers and moved into Tony's skyscraper.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2008)

Wolverine will go after anything with red hair. Specially if they're underage. Or Ultimate. Or both.
You might have seen him going after blonde brunnettes, white haired asians and ocasionally green, but that's just because he think's it's Mistique in desguise.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

Wolverine is into gingers?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2008)

You might not know this, but the Mutant Growth Hormone jackpot had? It came from the wolves.
And how do you think she paid for it?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

About Jackpot, I wonder if Sara Ehret will wear a wig


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2008)

No, I hope not, I mean, sure, Jackpot is a nice surrogate for whoever was resenting offing Mary Jane, but now that we know it wasn't her, it's really no use.

I'm thinking of more red headed women 

Ok, maybe just one more

Remember Deadpool and how he kept trying to hit on Syrin?

Wolverine's genes.


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2008)

Continuing to like ASM's new run. The story turned out pretty imaginitive at the end rather than going to a cheesey "moral of the day" end, though it was a little cheesey. Let's hear it for broken bones and how much they hurt. I'm also really liking the dialogue; too much introspection is a problem that plagues Spidey, but Kelly's cut it way down and uses it for visual gags which is awesome. Spidey reminds me a good bit of Deadpool now, like a law-abiding version that's not overly crazy.

As for Spidey's jump into Invincible Ironman, it just ended up leaving me with a lot of questions. The whole point of it was to showcase Peter and Stark's relationship, but it just made it totally ambiguous. The action was so-so; it'd be nice to have a Spidey team-up that wasn't basically a joke with a couple serious tidbits.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 6, 2008)

So did Iron man go "WHy the f*ck don't I know who you are again?"


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2008)

"Hey Pete, how's not working for me as Spider-Man been working for you?"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Pete left a clue saying something like "Tony's a smart guy, he'll figure it out" but what I don't understand is *HOW DID PETE  FIGURE IT OUT?!*


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 6, 2008)

I hate Spider-Man and I feel like trolling this thread because of it. So fuck you guys.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2008)

So I heard that Tony Stark eats babies


----------



## NineTailedDemon (Nov 7, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I hate Spider-Man and I feel like trolling this thread because of it. So fuck you guys.



Abuse of powers?   are you related to george bush? 

Its easy to hate something you don't read every issue. Because you will no doubt miss most of the good ones. 

The brand new day comics are good and come out 3 times a week.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 7, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So I heard that Tony Stark eats babies


He does, but he's really bummed out about it. Didn't you see, PETER TOOK A PICTURE OF IT.



NineTailedDemon said:


> Abuse of powers?   are you related to george bush?


He's my brother. I'm the Governor of Florida!



> Its easy to hate something you don't read every issue. Because you will no doubt miss most of the good ones.
> 
> The brand new day comics are good and come out 3 times a week.


Ugh. I wish I didn't have to read even one issue, but he's in other comic books.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 7, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> He does, but he's really bummed out about it. Didn't you see, PETER TOOK A PICTURE OF IT.



Petey boy is just doing his job

Making it 100% Proved that Stark is Hitler MK II


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

As expected,  Spidey/ Punisher team-up issue was whack! Non-MAX Punisher fails again.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2008)

As expected, someone besides Kelly writes Spiderman and it feels crap in comparison. Although Kelly's little bit with the Bookie and JJJameson was awesome.

Spy Smasher, start buying ASM now.  This is a rare opportunity for decent Spidey issues.

9tailed, your Bush jokes are laaaaaaaaaame. I won't fault you tho since you're just getting them in before it'll be socially unacceptable to criticise the president.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah. The JJ part was pretty cool, but the rest of the book...


----------



## NineTailedDemon (Nov 13, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> 9tailed, your Bush jokes are laaaaaaaaaame./QUOTE]
> 
> It wasn't a joke my friend Bush definately did abuse his powers and was above the law.
> 
> Warrantless wiretaps and patriot act anybody?


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2008)

pft                  warrants


----------



## Enclave (Nov 13, 2008)

Just noticed this thread was bumped again.  Does this mean the retcon was finally retconned?  No?  Then why the hell was this horrible reminder bumped?

Just let me forget about what was once my favorite comic book series in peace.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Just noticed this thread was bumped again.  Does this mean the retcon was finally retconned?  No?  Then* why the hell was this horrible reminder bumped?*
> 
> Just let me forget about what was once my favorite comic book series in peace.


Because I happen to like the book...


----------



## Enclave (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

My tastes are impeccable.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Just noticed this thread was bumped again.  Does this mean the retcon was finally retconned?  No?  Then why the hell was this horrible reminder bumped?
> 
> Just let me forget about what was once my favorite comic book series in peace.



It's good now.  It doesn't have Brand New Day spackled on every cover anymore, it doesn't run into its own plotholes all the time anymore, old villains are coming back and the ghey new cast are dying their ghey little deaths, and it's on the slow uphill climb back into decency. Pick up an issue; you might enjoy it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

<---- liked Jackpot.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2008)

<------ can't agree on that point 

But then you must've liked her death.  That was the most relevant thing about her, after all.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah. Her death was lulz but I liked the way that they wrote the character. I'd always laugh when reading her lines.

<---- is all for teh lulz.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2008)

<---- respects teh lulz 

I admit she was a good break from Spidey and his whacky continuity. The further we move away from the OMD debacle, the less she's needed tho.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

but Sara is still alive, if writers try to make a distinction betwen the two Jackpots they might not make her funny. This would make me rage like a red lantern.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2008)

She could be a more deadpan lulz, like "oh bother, world needs saving, hey you uh villainz, stop or whatever, I'm jackpot here to save the day and stuff." If Kelly writes it, it'll be funny, I'm positive.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 13, 2008)

There are too many women in Peter's life now. Harry's girl, that cop chick, that new reporter chick, Sara Ehret and the now dead Jackpot.

On top of his old flames

BND was just a reason to push Petey as Marvel's biggest playa, ya dig?


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2008)

^Always knew it. And don't forget Sally Floyd. Her time with Peter has been foreshadowed and will come. I know that will make many of you rage.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2008)

BND happened because of a buthurt schmuck who fails to realize something that works back in 70's or at age 16 dosen't necessrly work either now or at age 26.
Maybe they should have introduced a new younger character instead and let it run with it.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 13, 2008)

<---- *Will rage*


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2008)

You can't be single at age 26? 

I agree tho. BND shouldn't have happened. I knew back when Peter's baby was kidnapped and Aunt May came back from the dead that it was all over for Peter ever growing up.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, I mean they went through a miscarriage for fuck's sake 


But nothing sacred anymore. Thirty bucks says in six years zombie dead symbionte fetus is gonna be a main villan.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 13, 2008)

<---- wants to have a post in this thread with this arrow in it


----------



## Enclave (Nov 14, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> It's good now.  It doesn't have Brand New Day spackled on every cover anymore, it doesn't run into its own plotholes all the time anymore, old villains are coming back and the ghey new cast are dying their ghey little deaths, and it's on the slow uphill climb back into decency. Pick up an issue; you might enjoy it.



Are Peter and MJ married again?  If not, I won't be touching a single comic.


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2008)

^Didn't realize there were such MJ fans. To me she wasn't anything special. Just one more thing for Pete to stress about, maybe good eye-candy when there's a good artist; that's about all there was to her.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> ^Didn't realize there were such MJ fans. *To me she wasn't anything special. Just one more thing for Pete to stress about*, maybe good eye-candy when there's a good artist; that's about all there was to her.


*quotes for truth.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2008)

For me it's not the marriage, it's tossing out interesting development.  I like The Other..it made sense.  It was magic, granted.  But it was sensible magic.  Otherwise why would madame web ever talk to the guy if you don't want magic there?  The fuck ever.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 14, 2008)

The marriage made him more relatable to me.  While I'm not married myself, I am 27 and am most certainly at the point in my life where thinking about marriage isn't exactly crazy (though, last woman I thought I'd marry turned out to be fecking crazy!).  However even when I was younger I liked Parker being married, just seemed to fit his character.  To me it's as much a part of him as his spider powers.  I did after all grow up with him married.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 14, 2008)

What killed me was the Faustian deal. That destroyed the Spider-Man character to me.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What killed me was the Faustian deal. That destroyed the Spider-Man character to me.


 
That saves a woman who has led a full, long life already.  Maybe he really didn't like MJ after all and was just looking for an excuse to have no problem sleeping around.  THAT'D make more sense.  But then Parker'd be a jerk and people couldn't stand that.  Personally, just that as justification would have me reading BND


Just this series of events  don't follow in line with him or her as characters.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2008)

The issue is not wether or not May was worth saving. Aunt May is (was) the current most kickass character followed by JJJameson in Spiderman's suport cast. It's just that the only reason she was put in danger in the first place was as a plot device for them hemorroiding f***


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh yeah, and how do you universally mindfuck up a character's history that has someone like Madam Webb in the rollerdexer?
Furthered by the fact that she is quite protected by the gift of the Five.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 14, 2008)

I like MJ and I like Peter being married. It just seems natural to me, the idea of Peter Parker being married. He doesnt need to be a swinging bachelor to make me buy the damn comic. Making him choose May over his marriage just makes Peter look weird. The woman has had a long life; you greive, you move on.


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes yes, we can all agree that BND was a Big fuck'N Disaster, but I'm not gonna let it ruin Spiderman for me. The marriage never made Spiderman for me; in fact I could take or leave it. It even got annoying sometimes cuz every arc had to focus partly on MJ and how she felt about whatever was going on. Don't get me wrong, I can take or leave May as well, and even the comic doesn't seem to put much stock in her seeing as how Peter's already moved out of her house and she's hardly even around anymore.

And MJ's still around, and she still knows Pete is Spidey, and I'm sure the retcon will be retconned when they get around to it. If you're expecting things not to be constantly changing in ASM tho, I think you've come away with the wrong point of this book. Spidey's not Luke Cage; he's not just around whenever the situation calls for it and he's not so obscure that they can afford to make his baby a skrull or whatever crazy plan they have in store for the Marvel U at any given time. This is obviously a safer position for the book right now, and I can respect that. If you can't, that's your loss, and I'll agree it's unfortunate. I'll bitch along with the rest of you about it, but Spiderman will always be cool to me as long as Peter Parker webs up weirdos. If it's written well at any given moment (and atm it is written very well), I'll be a fan keeping up with it.

It seems people think not buying the book will convince Quesada and co. to retcon BND faster, but I don't think that's the case.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 14, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh yeah, and how do you universally mindfuck up a character's history that has someone like Madam Webb in the rollerdexer?
> Furthered by the fact that she is quite protected by the gift of the Five.



Lets go with Quesada's answer of:


*Spoiler*: __ 





MAGIC!






Juggalo said:


> It seems people think not buying the book will convince Quesada and co. to retcon BND faster, but I don't think that's the case.



What?  You think I'm not buying Spidy comics (in fact Marvel comics, period) because I want this retconned faster?  Not why I'm doing it.  My buying comics from Marvel after this is essentially me saying that they can do whatever the hell they want and I'll still remain a loyal zombie fan no matter what idiotic decisions are made.

If they want to ruin core aspects to my favorite characters and blow away 20 years of continuity then they are not a company I want to be receiving my money.

I stopped buying Final Fantasy games because I don't like the direction the series went in.  If I go with what you seem to be saying, I should be still buying the Final Fantasy games out of past loyalty even if I don't like them anymore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> ...we can all agree that BND was a Big fuck'N Disaster.


<--- is not in agreement.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 14, 2008)

And I've already pointed out how you cannot account for taste in some individuals


----------



## Deviate (Nov 14, 2008)

All of the stories done so far could have, and have been written with a married Peter Parker. The argument of ending the marriage was that the writers were bitching that their 'talents' were being held back because they couldn't write their ideas with a married Spider-Man.

I'm over bitching about the shit method Marvel used to get from point A to point B. Now that we're at point B I scratch my head wondering what the fuck was MJ stopping the writers from doing that hasn't been done already?

Marvel promised great stories were coming now that Peter is single. Ok, we've had one arc so far that was great. The entire arc could have been done with a married Spider-Man. New Ways to Die just proved that Spider-Man stories are cooler when his enemies don't know who he is, not that 'OMG MJ was holding him back'


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2008)

I have never been into Spider-Man that much. I have to say if Marvel is so in love with their secret-identities then why the fuck do they reveal them so much? I mean you don't see D.C. doing shit like this.

If Superman was revealed as Clark Kent the way Peter was revealed as Spiderman, I don't think SBP dry-humping the walls of reality could fix that.

Everyone finding out Batman is Bruce Wayne? That would be fucking insane. The Internet would probably die for like 2 hours, then come back brain-dead and retarded.

Peter coming out as Spider-Man should have been similar...and it was for like a month. But then Marvel did NOTHING with it, and then a year later retconned it out of exsistance. So really why should we care?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree on the above statement. While I prefer Peter's identity to be secret, I agree that Marvel missed out on a lot of story opportunities. I mean, when it happened, Sensational and FNSM were the only two books that touched the iceberg of the story opportunities of Peter revealing his identity.

Seeing Spidey's rouge gallery reacting to his revelation in Civil War got excited on the possibilities. Then in the next issue of Sensational (or maybe it was FNSM) we see Doc. Ock going crazy that his long time enemy was a teenager when he first got his ass handed to him. JJJ flipping his lid and trying to sue Peter was great. Those stories should have been expanded on! Didn't Marvel even say that they weren't going to retcon the reveal for a good while?


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2008)

Enclave said:


> What?  You think I'm not buying Spidy comics (in fact Marvel comics, period) because I want this retconned faster?  Not why I'm doing it.  My buying comics from Marvel after this is essentially me saying that they can do whatever the hell they want and I'll still remain a loyal zombie fan no matter what idiotic decisions are made.
> 
> If they want to ruin core aspects to my favorite characters and blow away 20 years of continuity then they are not a company I want to be receiving my money.
> 
> I stopped buying Final Fantasy games because I don't like the direction the series went in.  If I go with what you seem to be saying, I should be still buying the Final Fantasy games out of past loyalty even if I don't like them anymore.



lol. No I don't want you to buy something you don't like. If you're unable to like it anymore, definitely don't buy it; that would be a big waste of money. Just, if you like Spiderman but you don't like this idea, Spiderman's still there. The idea doesn't have to ruin the whole thing for you.

And FFXII was pretty good. I thought it was a great step up from the previous four.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

Spider-Man is fun to read... cause he's broke... and drives a cab.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

And has fifteen girls after his cock

Very relatable


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, very... minus the cab and being irresponsible with money. 

I think Spidey will have to fight his roommate because he likes the cop chick.


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think Spidey will have to fight his roommate because he likes the cop chick.



Nah, roommate guy will just find out Pete's Spiderman (dun dun dun!!!), but then they'll become friends again.

Also, on another point, I don't think Peter being outted as Spiderman is nearly as big a deal as someone finding out the identity of Supes or the Batman. Superman can run faster than people can see, so there's no excuse for him not being able to sneak away to take his glasses off. Batman's got a freaking Batcave that he can hide out in, not to mention a super-computer and Oracle around to keep up with crime for him. Spidey doesn't have nearly those assets to protect himself.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nah. I think he'll try to kick his ass if he finds out he's  Spidey. Spider-Man has cause him a lot of grief. 

Didn't the Riddler figure out Batman's secret identity once? ?


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Nah. I think he'll try to kick his ass if he finds out he's  Spidey. Spider-Man has cause him a lot of grief.



Yeah, at first, but then Spidey will save his life somehow, or save cop chick's life or something. Eventually this guy will be the new Flash Thompson, I'm almost positive. That's why they took Flash's legs. 



> Didn't the Riddler figure out Batman's secret identity once? ?



I think Batman just made him think he was mistaken. Mind-fucks him somehow, another ability Bruce has over Peter.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, you could be right with the replacement Flash theory. 

lol that's owned.


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope he's an inspirational cripple and not a sad, shut-in cripple. I wonder if they have plans to bring him back in the story soon.

Maybe Flash'll get super-powers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Didn't the Riddler figure out Batman's secret identity once? ?



Some villain beat him into a coma. He lost that memory (and some others) but he has his suspicions about Batman's identity.

DC has tried the "reverse secret-identity reveal" with Flash. I admit, I didn't like it (and still don't). Though, the only interesting thing was that even Wally forgot that he was Flash. However, he (and the rest of the JLA) relearned of Flash's identity in the next few issues.

Separating MJ from Peter? Fine, but do it in a good way. Divorce can be written well.

BUT NO! KIDDIES WON'T UNDERSTAND DIVORCE!

SO THEY GIVE US THE FUCKING FAUSTIAN DEAL.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2008)

why are kiddies suposed to understand a 40 year old character?
Fine, a 26 year old.
I mean, as if New Ways To Die was soooo kid friendly.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 15, 2008)

I do prefer the idea of Peter younger and unmarried, but that's why you buy Ultimate Spider-man and not callously destroy continuity, even if it was shitty continuity. Cus this is the sort of thing that makes it even worse. 

But honestly what annoys me most is the campy tone from the 70s or whenever.


----------



## mow (Nov 15, 2008)

for me, it's not even about the magic part. it's not even about pete married or not, MJ/may alive or dead. i can deal with any form of stupidity they may dish out on us. my damn issue with the spidey comics is that it is; simply put; terribly written in every single way imaginable. that in my eyes is unforgivable and i'll be damned if i touch a book that has the equivalent creativity and writing skills of a baked potato. it's the reason i wont read current hulk or current spidey any longer. I will ignore them completely until a time in the future when the combined reviws of a dozen people whose taste in comics i agree to tell me it's now good.

i said it before and ill say it again. if it';s shit, dont read it. dont talk about it. the more you whine and mop about what's happening, the more controversy =it causes, the more people get riled up, the more people buy it. that's the exact case with Rulk, the book is shit and everyone hates it, but they cant stop talking about it or buying it.

The only way for stupid writers/editors to quit beign stupid is if you hurt them in the only manner their soulless bodies can feel; their wallets. readership goes down = talk goes down = sales go down = serious look at fixing the problem.

*is not a glutton for punishment, unlike most comic fans*


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 15, 2008)

The only good story since BND was the Hammerhead two-parter written by Kelly. Has been a while since I enjoyed BND Spider-man. If Kelly joins the regular team I will expect a stream of good stories coming up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2008)

moe, your post bought a tear to my eye


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> The only good story since BND was the Hammerhead two-parter written by Kelly. Has been a while since I enjoyed BND Spider-man. If Kelly joins the regular team I will expect a stream of good stories coming up.



This                                                     . Except I liked New Ways to Die as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 15, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> The only good story since BND was the Hammerhead two-parter written by Kelly. Has been a while since I enjoyed BND Spider-man. If Kelly joins the regular team I will expect a stream of good stories coming up.





Juggalo said:


> This                                                     . Except I liked New Ways to Die as well.


These. Except I liked everything... excluding The Freak.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 15, 2008)

New Ways to Die was meh. For a story being hyped that much the end result dissapointed me. Anti-Venom should never have been created because now you have the whole "Brock the lethal protector" stuff again wich was already overdone in the 90's. Marvel just needs to let Brock die in peace. 
Thunderbolts dissapointed me somehow. Norman Osborn hardly came of threatening in ASM, unlike he does in the Thunderbolts main book. Also I could care less about Venom becoming Scorpion only to revert to Venom back in the nex issue. And the other members of the Thunderbolts team just stood there filling up the page count. And there's of the course the whole secret Harry Osborn project wich may pay off in the future but it's not something that could save this story arc.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 15, 2008)

The _only_ thing I didn't like about New Ways to Die was the way John Romita, Jr. drew Osborn's hair. It looked really weird in a lot of panels. Seriously, that is all that bothered me.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah, I don't really diged 616 Osborn hair either. Always looked like a brown-blood wool thing.


Ultimate Osborns were awesome though. 
But that coversation does not belong in this thread.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> New Ways to Die was meh. For a story being hyped that much the end result dissapointed me. Anti-Venom should never have been created because now you have the whole "Brock the lethal protector" stuff again wich was already overdone in the 90's. Marvel just needs to let Brock die in peace.
> Thunderbolts dissapointed me somehow. Norman Osborn hardly came of threatening in ASM, unlike he does in the Thunderbolts main book. Also I could care less about Venom becoming Scorpion only to revert to Venom back in the nex issue. And the other members of the Thunderbolts team just stood there filling up the page count. And there's of the course the whole secret Harry Osborn project wich may pay off in the future but it's not something that could save this story arc.



This. Except with more bile and hate.

NWD is good if you're like twelve


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2008)

Ed Brubaker is the only person who can write a good 616 Punisher, everyone else turns stupid when they add him to a story (even Fraction).

Also I loved how Brubaker got rid of Daredevil's Marriage and gave him his secret identity back.

Supervillain turns wife crazy, she gets sent to mental institution to rot.  Matt starts to sleep with whomever.

has crazy adventure in Europe that somehow involves Iron Fist and Punisher and then has all traces of his ID erased by Kingpin's wife who then kills the only person left with credible evidence.  now even though Tony Stark or whomever KNOW FOR A FACT Matt is DD, they can't do SHIT about it.


Seriously my #1 problem with OMD was the stupidity of how it was handled.  Plus all the stories are shit in one way or another (though Joe Kelly is ALWAYS good, it's a law)


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't know if I told'ya about this before but
Brand New Day Inconsistency #25459K/77-A1-> Spider Man Reign tellls us how Peter Parker is killing (or killed?) Mary Jane by giving her Spider AIDS. Yes, apperently, everything fluid of Peter is radioactive, and that includes his spider jizz.. Everytime he tries to flirt with a girl, he is unknowingly possibly giving them uterus cancer. This drives him insane to the point where he's constantly haunted by Mj's ghost and so emo he quits being Spiderman.
So Mephisto, by proposing this deal with them, he has actually *saved* Mary Jane's life, in exchange for a short lived marriage that would end with tragedy.
So Mephisto, who can see back and forth through time, has made a deal that does nothing but->
Save May
Save Peter
Save Spider-Man
Help Peter
Save MJ
Save Jonah J Jameson
Save Peter/Mj relationship since "nothing changed" (except perhaps for all those adventures MJ and peter had based on the fact she knew he's spidey)
And nothing else.
Really, he's actually a pretty decent fairy godmother.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 16, 2008)

*fucking facepalms... adds to ignore list. 

I am so fucking tired of you guys' complaining. Stop digging for inconsistencies. If you don't like the story don't read it. I bet you read ASM every week and lie like you don't to fit in.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not bitching aobut Amazing Spiderman, I'm bitching about BND again. Damn it, I still like Peter, and that's why I'm still angry at what a douche has done with him. Couldn't give a rat's ass if someone had done this with the Hulk.

Amazing Spider-Man is getting better (hammerhead had nice moments)  But still not BND redeeming.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

In hindsight, the funny thing is that no one is complaining about the Clone Saga anymore.

(+1 post!)


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Don't know if I told'ya about this before but
> Brand New Day Inconsistency #25459K/77-A1-> Spider Man Reign tellls us how Peter Parker is killing (or killed?) Mary Jane by giving her Spider AIDS. Yes, apperently, everything fluid of Peter is radioactive, and that includes his spider jizz.. Everytime he tries to flirt with a girl, he is unknowingly possibly giving them uterus cancer. This drives him insane to the point where he's constantly haunted by Mj's ghost and so emo he quits being Spiderman.
> So Mephisto, by proposing this deal with them, he has actually *saved* Mary Jane's life, in exchange for a short lived marriage that would end with tragedy.
> So Mephisto, who can see back and forth through time, has made a deal that does nothing but->
> ...



Well Peter's gonna be giving a lot more girls radioactive uterus's now


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Don't know if I told'ya about this before but
> Brand New Day Inconsistency #25459K/77-A1-> Spider Man Reign tellls us



Spider-man Reign isn't canon.  It's essentially a "what-if"


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Spider-man Reign isn't canon.  It's essentially a "what-if"



So are the past 20 years of Spiderman. It only makes sense though. If his blood got the green willies, then it's impossible for his "web fluid" not to be supercharged as well.
It re-confirms it with the whole Spider-Girl thing.
Also, the fact that his juice made their baby unstable (you know, the one that MJ miscarried but they still managed to stick stronger and closer together?) and the fact that his radioactivity is nocive (See Morlun, Him after Morlun, Aunt May's transfusions, and Anti-Venom)


Actually, that'dd be an awesome Angel-Esque plot point. He can't make love or have kids because he could give women spider cancer. But oh well, kids wouldn't understand it.

Good thing we have Satan, the fairy godmother.


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2008)

If Spiderman Reign is canon, then Silver Surfer Requiem is canon, and SS is dead nao. Since he's revived by Galactus in almost every story he's in, we can safely assume that Marvel Knights books are just good stories and nothing more.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2008)

Some Marvel Knights books are canon, such as the beginning of the latest Sensational Spider-Man volume (written by Millar)


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

Mark Waid on ASM.  I'm a bit torn.  When Waid is good, he can be one of the best comic book writers EVER, when he's bad he makes stuff like House of M: Spider-Man.  Wonder what game he's bringing to this.


----------



## NineTailedDemon (Nov 18, 2008)

The best villians right now are mr negative and menace(harry) right now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Mark Waid on ASM. I'm a bit torn. When Waid is good, he can be one of the best comic book writers EVER, when he's bad he makes stuff like House of M: Spider-Man. Wonder what game he's bringing to this.


 So, he is the one responsible for that crap? Come to think, didn't Waid also write the rediculously epic failure known as The Kingdom.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey... I just made a mistake and read the newest Spider-Man.  This line did make me laugh, when Spidey was talking to some kids. "Anyone who uses violence to make you do what they want is a coward."  Did they really not see the _glaring _hypocrisy when they wrote that, or do they just think Parker the super-scientist is a moron?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 18, 2008)

I think both


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2008)

NineTailedDemon said:


> The best villians right now are mr negative and menace(harry) right now.


How fucking sad is it that anyone even_ thinks_ Menace is currently one of the best villains? I mean, wow, really? Another Goblin? Really?

Better than freak and the guy who makes cars come to life though.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

Waid also did the first Kingdom Come.  He was one of the 4 writers of 52 (most of the Booster Gold stuff was him).  His Fantastic Four and JLA were always very good reads.  Plus Superman: Birthright.

Also Waid's Captain America and The Flash are among the best runs of *any* comic book *ever*.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought most of the 52 Booster Gold stuff was done Johns closely supervised by Katz and Jurgens. ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> How fucking sad is it that anyone even_ thinks_ Menace is currently one of the best villains? I mean, wow, really? Another Goblin? Really?
> 
> Better than freak *and the guy who makes cars come to life though.*


 I like Hyperdrive (or whatever his name is ?) He's lulzy.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

52 is kinda screwy with credit, all 4 worked on *everything*, even though the Question storyline was mainly Greg Rucka, the other 3 each did enough work to count as co-authors.

The BG story was about maybe 50% Waid and Johns did like 25%.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

Big reveal in ASM this week. Interesting.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2008)

Spoilers please


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



JJ Jameson is now comfirmed as JJ Jameson Jr. Senior is in the new ish. Spidey's trying to save him and others from the (dun dun dun) Shocker.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2008)

That's a big reveal? I'm going to have to read the issue before further commenting.


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

Well not really, but it did make me go "oh shit."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

> JJ Jameson is now comfirmed as JJ Jameson Jr. Senior is in the new ish.


The fuck?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2008)

Senior must be as old as Logan. Didn't JJJ once say in Alias that he was a Cap fan during the war or am I making that up?


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

He looks ten years older than Jonah, tops. But text says what it says.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Senior must be as old as Logan. Didn't JJJ once say in Alias that he was a Cap fan during the war or am I making that up?


You're not making it up. JJ is old as fuck but stays healthy with diet and rigorous exercise. 



Juggalo said:


> He looks ten years older than Jonah, tops. But text says what it says.


Sooo... J Jonah Jameson Junior fucking Senior? Seriously...


----------



## shit (Nov 19, 2008)

Who's fucking who now?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

Exactly!


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You're not making it up. JJ is old as fuck but stays healthy with diet sex and rigorous exercisesex.



Fixed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2008)

That too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok. I read the JJJ Sr. issue. It isn't as dumb as it sounded when Juggalo typed it. It was actually a great issue.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2008)

so this is good Waid?

cool, he's been in kind of a meh streak recently, though I guess being the EIC of your own comic book company takes its toll on you.  Neat he's still writting


for the competition


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's good Waid... So far.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2008)

well lets hope he can keep it up, at his *absolute* best he's about Johns level.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's a good story about Spidey having some 'good luck'.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2008)

Lol, it's good, very smart about putting in absolutely no BNd plot, and also, they put another J on JJJameson's name wich is epic.



Still not spending a dime on it.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 20, 2008)

Just read the issue. Great read! Nothing epic, just classic Spider-Man fun.

Nice way to reveal Senior. Reading the issue I actually forgot about the spoiler, which made the reveal all the better.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Lol, it's good, very smart about putting in absolutely no BNd plot, and also, they put another J on JJJameson's name wich is epic.
> 
> 
> *
> Still not spending a dime on it. *


*Tries to think of the last time I paid for a single issue ?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 20, 2008)

That would be 1997 for me...lol


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

For me it's somewhere between 2003 to 2004

**EDIT*
I was 2003. Here's the last single issue comic that I can remember buying.


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

When my comic collection is worth billions, I'm gonna think of you cheapskates when I'm swimming in my Unca Scrooge money vault.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

When paper is completely made obsolete and comic book ink is found to be the true cause of cancer Juggalo will rage.


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes.  But my rage will be very weak and cancer-ridden.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2008)

Last time I paid for comics was about thirty bucks on Runaways.
Before that was Phoenix:Warsong Special Edition (stilll in the wraper)
Don't know what came between that. 
Last spiderman story I bough was the first one with Ezekiel on it. Hey, he died because of Peter's identity  I wonder if Mephisto brought him back, even though his soul was claimed by a spider god.
Aint spending a dime on spiderman ever again untill he either crosses with Runaways or they retcon you know what.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

I buy trade paperbacks, I just don't buy single issues anymore.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I buy trade paperbacks, I just don't buy single issues anymore.



Same here. When I have some pocket money to spare I buy some single issues, but since the upped the price I wont be doing that anytime soon.

Also did anybody bought the Daredevil omnibus by Bendis??? This thing is massive and EPIC and needs to be on ur shelf. And is there any word when the remaining issues of his run will be collected?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 22, 2008)

Withoutadoubt the best issue of Spider-Man since BND


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2008)

I liked this issue a lot. I felt sorry for The Blank.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

lol
Since when does Spiderman have the power to stop bullets with web-blobs??? Don't think I've seen that one before.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2008)

I dunno but it was kinda neat.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

So, I first started to read the issue at the recap page, and the last line made LOL hard.


Then I saw the next page and went 

A youtube watching Gramma... Somehow, because it's may, it dosen't feel retarded.
The reason why it made me sad is how aunt may keeps having these tiny crowning moments of awesome, and I much rather have her leave peter parker's life and go onto her own series, being Marvel Verse's baddas non-violent grandmother, and by having done so shortly before civil war, taken another excuse for BND

Yeah, I mean it.


And then I went 


Really MR Chatbox? Is that how Peter Parker feels? Boy, you sure are usuefull MR Chatbox....


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

Wait, captan obvious moments, bank robberies in new york, oblivious to twenty years of heartbreaking adventures, and crappy shout out at old old spidey? 


Oh no, this a BND story! God, please don't let it have a villan with mustache that likes to make stupid puns.

OH OVERLY DRAMATIC NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 


You know what Mr Box? You are right. Aunt May shouldn't have gone through that. You are so right and clever, and do not make peter sound like a six year old.

Guess what else she souldn't have to go through?



I'm not even gonna post scans of the rest of the crappy issue, but news stations? Really? For a bank robber? Didn't you just do a big fucking space invasion?
Oh, a bank robber, let's get the president but the skrulls invading the earth? Why it must be thursday.
Also, haven't you heard of a little something called the Initiative?


Also, BACK OFF MR BOX; off to catch a minor mook isn't really a "MY PAREN'TS ARE DEAD"  moment.

As I proceed to read it owuld seems as if the feds haven't heard of the initiative either.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah I hate that box. Either have Peter _say_ funny stuff or stfu.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2008)

bad issue is bad


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

Marvel should put Kelly and Waid rotating on ASM instead of the other hacks they got.  These two are not only better writers than all the other current ASM writers but they wrote arcs that were decent.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

you know, I must say I love Marcos Martin's artwork, he needs more work not only was his Shocker story art good but he also did Dr. Strange: The Oath


----------



## Deviate (Dec 15, 2008)

Roger Stern wrote that issue? It fucking blew...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## shit (Dec 16, 2008)

um...................... yay?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

damn straight


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 16, 2008)

And the Legion of Losers can't be far behind!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2008)

Another retarded old timy villan with puns..




For a moment you almost had me fooled spiderman, thinking you'dd survive being shit 


Back to boycott you go.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2008)

I used to own the comics leading up to the formation of the losers. It was about the Chameleon giving Petey some crap before he gets shot by the new Kraven


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

chameleon is kraven's bro right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2008)

Half-brothers

Their dad got around


----------



## SharinganHero (Dec 16, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> pssh, saw it coming.



How did you see that coming. Not much foreshadowing in spiderman..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

The new book was kinda cool. I had never heard of Raxton before today.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

he made a couple appearances pre OMD in Sensational.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2008)

What did everyone think as to the explanation behind Harry being alive again?

I call crap.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

it should be coming up pretty soon arc will be called"the trouble with Harry"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

It's the same as every "back from the dead" explanation in comics: totally unbelievable, but I realize that it's fiction, so it doesn't really bother me.

Kilowog, they explained it in this Wednesday's issue.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

oh, didn't read it yet, I just saw the title was "the trouble with Harry" and I laughed at the obscure Hitchcock reference


----------



## shit (Dec 19, 2008)

lol Osborns

Craziness is now even moar officially hereditary in Marvel U.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 19, 2008)

Goblin forumula apperantly makes you immune to death...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

Norman did come back like 5 times


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

I love how Joe Q draws Spider.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

his Daredevil is better


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2008)

Crap, it's actually good


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> his Daredevil is better


Denail 


Banhammer said:


> Crap, it's actually good


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

no I do agree it's a great sketch, but his DD art was just cooler 

also what the hell does "denail" mean?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Its kinda like denial but much, much worse.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

what about " I's "


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

shut up!. 

The letter "T" on my keyboard sticks because the kids though it'd be cool to go to cartoonnetwork.com today, whilst eating ice cream.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

ah yes, when I was in Middle School it was basically Newgrounds for children


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

lolz                         .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

I love this cover. 

*Link Removed*


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 22, 2008)

Someone needs to explain to me why Molten Man is in Liz Allen's basement


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> no I do agree it's a great sketch, but his DD art was just cooler
> 
> also what the hell does "denail" mean?



The thing you do when you wake up and see that the beer googles got you again


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The thing you do when you wake up and see that the beer googles got you again



That shit is not funny


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2008)

God damn Spider-Man Family #3. It made me so god-damn nostalgic of the god old days when Spider-man was without a doubt my favourite comic book character. I loved the story 'The Punch', I loved the one with the Rhino, the Incredible Spider-Ma'am was also pretty neat, the canon story was the weakest new story but was still readable. 

The story of Harry's death was also pretty touching


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah, they should stop remembering how awesome Spider Man used to be before BND


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeh, I mean people would get mad and stop buying new Spidey if they just kept talking about how great it used to be.  Right?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2008)

I personally find it very weird why the editors wanted a cuddlier gentler spider-man when they work so hard on making the rest of their comics "dark", hell the guy responsible for most of the greatest injustices in his life is king of everything, what is BND spider-man going to do to him?  yell a one liner?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh no, when Norman cames to town, Spidey means buisness. He's too serious and too focused to throw one liners while he's being midly annoying.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2008)

no he was pretty ghey during the Tbolts visit to NYC


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

well, that's because he dosen't remember that norman osborne not knowing his identity grabbed a total stranger and forced him to make a mistake that killed her and left his life forever undisturbed.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2008)

that still happened, Harry said so


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

Then it was............ Pringles?


----------



## Deviate (Dec 28, 2008)

I just wanted to share a picture. A very sexy picture. Joe Q is such a cock block.

This made me hard...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2008)

but Spider-Man isn't real. :Zarufacepalm


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2008)

what does that have to do with anything


----------



## Deviate (Dec 28, 2008)

My post? I was bored.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2008)

It was one of the most beautifull drawings I have ever seen


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2008)

That position looks uncomfortable for Spidey. Her whole weight is on his left leg.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, one having super strength, I guess that doesen't bother him much


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 28, 2008)

The recent What If where Mary Jane is shot instead of Aunt May failed.

Nice attempt to justify OMD, Quesada.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2008)

How about "What If the Sniper Killed Aunt May?"

Damn it.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 28, 2008)

The messed up thing is that if you read Back in Black, you know that's not how it happened at all. Spidey had to go grab his black suit from where he stashed it, not just go into the bathroom and change. Kingpin hired an assassin to kill the assassin, he didn't call the guy. He fought spidey man-to-man, didn't call the police and get Stark to guard him. I know they changed crap to fit it into the ish, but it just all around sucked balls.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Well, one having super strength, I guess that doesen't bother him much





Juggalo said:


> That position looks uncomfortable for Spidey. Her whole weight is on his left leg.



You sure its only his left leg holding her up?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2008)

you know, I honestly wonder if Marvel has it planned to undo OMD a few years down the road?  after rereading it (I was bored) it made it seem like Pete and MJ would remember eventually since the way OMD ended was with the Devil pwning Peter (this could have been your daughter) plus the whole last scene with Pete and MJ


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 28, 2008)

They probably left a wedge in the door, so to speak, so that the option is there.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2008)

still feels weird to me if this stays permanent because Spider-Man obviously "lost" in that story, it was established that Peter and MJ are meant to be together and that going through with this was a mistake, or at least that's how it was blatantly written.  plus Mephisto was mocking Peter after they went through with it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2008)

Also, were's that "little part of yourselves in side of you that will be forever screaming in pain?" Shouldn't Peter explore the fact that he should be maniacly depressive for no good reason? Or did the Devil have his world famous courtesy of not making people go through unecessary hurt?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm now more willing to "wait and see" since they're finally getting decent writers on BND instead of just the brainless trust, though even with a 3x monthly schedule it took them over a year to answer Harry, I think Obama will be ending his 4th term before we get answers on MJ


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 28, 2008)

Well I don't read BND. I'm sticking with Ultimate Spidey. I actually picked up a BND comic and it had Pete in a DD costume cause some guy was pretending to be spider-man. Pete (as DD) threw the guy a webshooter and told him how to use it. As soon as I read this, I remember thinking 
Aidn't Spider-man state that it takes superhuman precise pressure to use his webshooters, so he doesn't acidently shoot them when making a fist? So how is this ordinary guy using them?
B: The only pair that can be fired by a regular person was the pair he gave MJ after he got his organic ones. Since he didn't need them anymore he reduced the pressure needed so she could use them.  Did they ever state this?

Also I'm still trying to figure out how all the spider stories "still happened" like they did if pete doesn't have his enhanced spider powers from the other and his organic webbing. Cause if he didn't die in the other, he wouldn't have come back, Tony wouldn't have made him the iron spider-man armor, and there wouldn't be scarlet spiders in the Initiative.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2008)

I refuse to support Spider-Man whatsoever until the day he confronts the black mark of his moral character that is OMD.


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 28, 2008)

I was reading _What If: Back in Black_, and I realized that OMD _could_ have worked if Joe Q had made it about Mary Jane and not about Aunt May. Let me pitch this to you:

The sniper takes aim, and at the last second, Peter manages to grab Aunt May... but misses MJ. He looks over and sees here bleeding out on the floor. She's not dead, but she's dying. He dashes over as pulls her away as the sniper tries to finish her off. Peter pleads with her to hang on, but she looks into his eyes, and stutters out an "I love you, Peter," before passing away in his arms.

The sniper is still searching the room for targets when Parker appears like the thing. He tosses the truck up there like he does in the regular comic, but he follows up and starts on the guy. He breaks his hands and tosses him like a ragdoll. The man is begging for his life, and Peter isn't listening to him... but he remembers what Mary Jane said.

"I love you, Peter."

The beating he wants to so sorely inflict... it's not him. It's not the man Mary Jane loved. After finding out the man knows nothing other than someone hired him, he webs him up and goes to Aunt May. They both have tears in their eyes, but resist completely breaking down. They embrace, and Peter tells her to call the police and wait for them. He needs to do what he's going to do alone.

Proceed with the Spidey Manhunt seen in the books. Intersperse with Iron Man finding out, and devoting his personal attention to it, including put Aunt May up again in Avengers Tower. Eventually, we get to Pete beating down Kingpin. He points his wrist at his mouth, but as he does, he hears Tony behind him, asking him not to do it.

He tells him of course he wouldn't; he's Peter Parker. He's not a murderer. He wanted to beat him, show him how weak he truly is compared to him. Then he lays into Iron Man for what has happened so far. Tony tries to explain, but deep down, he knows that Peter does have a right to be angry at him. With the prison coming back under control, Iron Man lets Parker leave, leading into "One More Day".

One More Day isn't a fight against a damned bullet, which made Dr. Strange and others seem pathetic. Instead, it's Parker trying to find a way to bring Mary Jane back. He thinks of ways to avert it; like time travel with Reed Richards, or Dr. Strange bringing her back. None of them want to do it, despite him trying to convince them. In the end, Dr. Strange is able to bring him onto the Astral Plane for one last conversation with MJ. At the end of it, she tries to tell Peter that it wasn't his fault, and that she's happy that she died with him at her side. But after it's over, he still feels empty.

Finally, he gets Mephisto's offer: He'll bring her back, but their love will have never occurred; the memories will be forever kept by Mephisto. Peter will still know her, but the relationship will have ended long ago in the past and he'll have to forever live with the feeling that he missed his one true love. It's a hard decision, but he finally decides to bring her back; even if she won't love him, he'll still love her. Cue Brand New Day.

I hammered this out in about 20 minutes, and it's rough, but I think it would have been a helluva lot better than fretting over fucking Aunt May. Of course, just letting them grow old together would have been the ideal option...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 29, 2008)

tl;dr

summary pl0x.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 29, 2008)

Summary:

Mary Jane dies, Peter pulls a Butterfly Effect (Ashton Kutcher movie).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks CBG


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 29, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Summary:
> 
> Mary Jane dies, Peter pulls a Butterfly Effect (Ashton Kutcher movie).



Yeah, that's the gist of it, I suppose. But at the very least, they end their love because of each other, not because of someone who has, at max, maybe 5 years left in life. I still hate that this was all done for someone who has died twice before, and now it suddenly this time the MUST bring her back.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2008)

Even though it's a fuckton beter than what Quesada  did it still dosen't re-mask spiderman. And the other million favors the devil did for him, like bringing back Harry and what not.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah actually that would have been much much better.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't actually read many comics... I'm just wondering how does the OMD/BmD timeline fit into the rest of the marvel heroes? How do they react with Peter...In fact how did they pull this shit off at all and still manage to make sense of it? 

I'm sorry if this is an annoying question to answer to  a person who hasn't read many spiderman comics, I was just curious... Because this timeline surprised me... And the reception wasn't exactly ''great''


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

"It's magic. We don have to explain anything." 
-Joe Quesada, Marvel Comics Editor in Chief​
They all just "forgot" who the man behind the mask was. The New Avengers still treat him the same, besides callin him Pete.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

> *We don have to explain anything*


that's a weird thing for Quesada to say


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not explaining that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 3, 2009)

Translates to "fuck y'all, stick with this shit".


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 3, 2009)

I see.. So will you fans learn to like this new direction that the comic has gone? Or is Spiderman ruined forever? 

I'm surprised he even chose to do this... what a way to shit all over the comic><


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 3, 2009)

Well it doesn't matter if we like it or not. People will still buy it. So he'll have no reason to retcon it.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 8, 2009)

ASM #582 is mehhh. So much buildup around Harry's secret and it fails to impress. Harry's secret experiment with humans and the Promethean trials wraps up toooo nicely. In fact, Harry having ulterior motives was the only redeeming point in NWTD and in retroperspective that storyline was never needed
Normie is the only good thing, and he needs to spent some quality time with grandpa Norman to become a true Osborn. Harry is not worthy of that name


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

hitokugutsu said:


> *ASM #582 is mehhh.* So much buildup around Harry's secret and it fails to impress. Harry's secret experiment with humans and the Promethean trials wraps up toooo nicely. In fact, Harry having ulterior motives was the only redeeming point in NWTD and in retroperspective that storyline was never needed
> Normie is the only good thing, and he needs to spent some quality time with grandpa Norman to become a true Osborn. Harry is not worthy of that name


Yes, it was.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2009)

so, I found out I have a neighbour called J. Quesada.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2009)

And therein lies the problem?  Are we crazy?  Am I just wrong in calling this stuff shit?  I mean, it sells and sells loads.  But...by that logic, people just want to waste their loot on crummy media?  

Really?  Really?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep. Just like the people who bought HD DVD players during the format War..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just read the *ASM - Fear Itself *one shot. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2009)

what was it about again?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Spider-Man and Man-Thing. Spidey is dying from super AIDS some plant virus


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2009)

you mean "Spider-Aids***"


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 9, 2009)

I just read on NF Cafe that Obama showed up in a Spiderman comic. What issue is this?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2009)

Non canon. Obama vaporizes faustian statanists with his mere presence.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

It's from an upcoming issue.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

the way Spidey's head is drawn


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

He looks like the Crimson Chin.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> *Non canon.* Obama vaporizes faustian statanists with his mere presence.



That's good. I'd hate for Obama to be behind some of the political decisions of the recent Marvelverse.

News reporter: Obama has been elected president!
Spidey: Awesome. I voted for him!
Obama: For my Secretary of Superhumans, I pick... Norman Osbourne.
Spidey: Ah crap.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> News reporter: Obama has been elected president!
> Spidey: Awesome. I voted for him!
> Obama: For my Secretary of Superhumans, I pick... Norman Osbourne.
> Spidey: Ah crap.


If that happens, I'm posting it in the owned thread.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

George Bush was the one that appointed Norman

yes what a complete shock


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> George Bush was the one that appointed Norman
> 
> yes what a complete shock



Was there an actual panel?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2009)

no, they keep Bush as the mostly implicitly without having to actually post his face as posible.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

they simply state that "the outgoing president" appointed Osborn, it's obviously Bush though since Clinton was the CANON president of Marvel and now we have Obama.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> they simply state that "the outgoing president" appointed Osborn, it's obviously Bush though since Clinton was the CANON president of Marvel and now we have Obama.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Whoa, thats cool. What comic is this from? Was Captain America rescuing Clinton from terrorists or something?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

the mark waid run of Captain America (it's in the range of Bru's run in terms of quality)

also yes he saved him


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 9, 2009)

I figured I might as well post the article here just for those interested.



> In a growing world of Barack Obama collectibles, one item soon may be swinging above the rest.
> 
> On Jan. 14, Marvel Comics is releasing a special issue of Amazing Spider-Man #583 with Obama depicted on the cover. Inside are five pages of the two teaming up and even a fist-bump between Spidey and the new president.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't wanna sound like angry black man who sees racism everywhere, but why does Obama have to be givin Spidey dap? why not a handshake?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

Because the image of the Obama's giving each other dap is famous the world over. Now Marvel is cashing in on the moment. 

Phase 1: Barack and Michelle give dap
Phase 2: Spidey ???
Phase 3: Profit


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> but why does Obama have to be givin Spidey dap?



don't you mean a "TERRORIST FIST JAB?"


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2009)

Should I upload the Fireman one?  Got it on the volunteers.../persuasion


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2009)

The president in Marvel is only the real president if the artist wanna.



Kilowog said:


> they simply state that "the outgoing president" appointed Osborn, it's obviously Bush though since Clinton was the CANON president of Marvel and now we have Obama.



The did that only cuz Democrats are super cereal sensitive.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

his ASM issue was great. Poor Betty, she has no friends. 

Also the Obama back-up story was rather lulzy. "Where are we going to find a *basketball diamond* here?!"


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't read my copy of Amazing Obama Spiderman.  Comic shop guy said I got a first printing and that it'll be worth a bunch in about a week on ebay. Gotta keep it "mint" until then.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

I got my copy of Amazing Obama-man today. I put it in my scrap book with my "Yes We Did." newspaper from Nov 5th.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> The president in Marvel is only the real president if the artist wanna.
> 
> 
> 
> The did that only cuz Democrats are super cereal sensitive.


Like republican's are never sensitive


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2009)

This will not end well. . .


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2009)

IT WILL END IN THE TEARS OF COMFORTING LIES SHATTERED FOREVER


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Like republican's are never sensitive



We are.  It's just the media doesn't listen to us  ... enough. 

Tho I will vote demo once next time for M0. pek

On an unrelated side note, I got another copy of the USM issue.  lol Betty Brant. I wouldn't be her friend either. I got some yellow for her journalism.

And the Obama side comic was lulzy. Couldn't ask for more than that. I guess I would've voted for him if I were Spiderman.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

If I were Peter, Betty would've gotten one hell of a b-day present.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I got my copy of Amazing Obama-man today. I put it in my scrap book with my "Yes We Did." newspaper from Nov 5th.



How's the story?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

The main story is just great. I love the characterization of Betty Brant cause she reminds me of a someone: too much of a busy body to have time for life. The Obama back-up story was funny.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2009)

I personally think this is the best Spidey comic since OMD


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2009)

Ths is the first comic that couldn't have been done just as easly without mary jane, but not really worth it, and Betty Brant had been out of Peter's life anyway.
Also, too sooon to have him dating. I'm too revolted to enjoy it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

a year is too soon?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2009)

at least twenty more years so they make up for the awesomest character history they killed 

Mourning is a process.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

"The best way to get over your old broad is to get under a new one."
- a pimp


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> "The best way to get over your old broad is to get under a new one." make a a retarded deal with the devil just because a bratty nerd said so and move on to be just an overgrown peter pan with no true impact in he world after a lifetime of heroics relatability and honesty been made null and void, tuning one's self from the one we would all tstand for, to a beacon of hipocrisy.
> - a pimp



Fixed for you.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 17, 2009)

Why R you people talking about some medicore back-up story. Did nobody notice the girl with the huge BOOBS named BABS. That shit had me rolling on the ground for 5 minutes. Even his spider-sense warned him that he might not survive an encounter with BABS...

Also dont know if Waid is a standard member of the Braintrust, but he should be


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2009)

Babs was a tranny.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> hitokugutsu said:
> 
> 
> > his spider-sense warned him that he might not survive an encounter with BABS...
> ...


Clearly, this is the funniest shit I've read all day. :rofl


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 21, 2009)

I read a post in the Purple Hulk thread that they showed Obama appointing Norman Osbourne. Please tell me that was a joke.


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2009)

Hasn't happened yet, but apparently the Thunderbolts save Air Force One or something coming up. Who knows.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 24, 2009)

the only way I will accept this OMD BND bullshit is if at the end its all the result of a Hell Possessed Zombie Quentin Beck


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> I read a post in the Purple Hulk thread that they showed Obama appointing Norman Osbourne. Please tell me that was a joke.



It was President Bush during Secret Invasion. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> I read a post in the Purple Hulk thread that they showed Obama appointing Norman Osbourne. Please tell me that was a joke.





didn't I tell you the real answer like 6 times already?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2009)

Tells you the intelligence and common sense of the public.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 25, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> It was President Bush during Secret Invasion.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Kilowog said:


> didn't I tell you the real answer like 6 times already?



Well the problem is that even if the outgoing President appointed Osbourne, its still up to the incoming President to decide whether or not to keep him at the job. New Presidents can basically make a clean sweep of all the Secretaries and Cabinet members. WarriorS also mentioned something about,"take a look at his hand, that ain't a tan."


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

> its still up to the incoming President to decide whether or not to keep him at the jo



that's what the current Thunderbolts arc is about, which again I've told you several times already


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> that's what the current Thunderbolts arc is about, which again I've told you several times already



Well, actually no. You told me a bit about the Thunderbolt's background and how they are working under Osbourne with good PR and all that (I believe it was in the Punisher thread.) However, you did not tell me about the new Presidency debating whether or not to keep him at the job.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

well maybe not to you, but I know for a fact I've said it like 6 times in several different threads but people still keep asking


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

lolz. No one on the forum listens to Kilowog unless he's posting solicits and previews.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

pretty  much


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

Chameleon is the biggest dumbfuck ever 

"Barasket Oballma"


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 25, 2009)

Was just another reason not to read Amazing Spider-man. The complete downfall of teh chameleon. First Mary Jane, Then Aunt May, now Obama.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

here's my list of rules for doing a deal with the devil

1 - *don't fucking do it you stupid inbred son of a friend*

2 - if you choose to ignore #1, make sure you aren't legally retarded before you continue

3 - make sure you know a sufficient amount about the structure of hell and it's politics

4 - ????

5 - outsmart devil



sadly only person in comics smart enough to get away with this is Constantine, who makes Pete look like a sloberring howler monkey


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2009)

You're giving too much credit to Peter, still.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> here's my list of rules for doing a deal with the devil
> 
> 1 - *don't fucking do iy you stupid inbred son of a friend*


The next word ballon from Mephisto would say:
What is this "iy" you speak of?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

Forseti said:


> You're giving too much credit to Peter, still.



indeed.  I mean every like 50 issues he goes "I KNOW SCIENZ" then every other time he's a brain dead moron


----------



## Taleran (Jan 27, 2009)

Its not Mephisto its Mysterio 

it'd be a great way to make a A List Spidey villain again


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

last time Mysterio mattered was when he engineered the death of Daredevil's girlfriend then killed himself after realizing how retarded his plan was.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah then he showed up in Civil War as a Hell Possesed Zombie

right before BND

it all fits


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

what made it even more hilarious is that he went after DD simply because he was tired of always getting beat on by Spider-Man so he paid Wilson Fisk to get DD's ID and tricked him in one of his vast conspiracies only to be completely soul crushed by an angry DD.


also coincidently, DD yelled and taunted Mephisto in that story arc.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 5, 2009)

Character Assassination - Read it now. This arc is concluding a year's worth of story lines. I finally care about all of the new characters introduced by BND.

Edit - I should be clear that I don't like the reveal at the end. That was...out of no where. I liked the whole issue until the end. But I don't want to make any judgments on the reveal until the end of the arc.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm liking this story too. 

I would have never guessed that "that person" was Menace though. I bet it's probably 3 people kinda like the Mystery of the Batwoman cartoon. I say this considering when the "other person" said that "he/she" wasn't working alone during a seemingly unrelated matter, which somehow could be related to Menace.


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2009)

Spiderman: Extra last week was better. Mr. Negative > transexual Menace


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

*McFarlane and Kirkman rip-off Spidey*


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Source and more info:*


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 6, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Character Assassination - Read it now. This arc is concluding a year's worth of story lines. I finally care about all of the new characters introduced by BND.
> 
> Edit - I should be clear that I don't like the reveal at the end. That was...out of no where. I liked the whole issue until the end. But I don't want to make any judgments on the reveal until the end of the arc.



Actually, I can't believe I didn't see it coming and now I feel dumb. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 We already knew (at least I assume you guys knew) that Menace was working for Hollister, trying to make it look like he worked for the competition, whoever that is, to make the competition look bad. Readers were lead to believe it might be Harry, since he has a connection to the Hollisters (both candidates actually, isn't it?), but we all knew it wouldn't be him. So the BLINDINGLY OBVIOUS next choice would be lily, who has both a reason to help her father and a connection to the Goblin Tech. But somehow it managed to surprise me.  Hindsight is 20/20 I guess.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 6, 2009)

Are you guys real?? Did nobody here put Lily and Menace together . Who else could you have on top of you're "who's Menace list". It was either Lily or Carlie, but since Lily has more ties with Harry it would suit her better.

I was actually dissapointed. I was hoping it would be Carlie, since she's the "adopted daughter" and this way it could turn out to be a more personal drama. Also Carlie is freakin smart and this series needed a smart female villain instead of a shallow bimbo who next issue will pretend to have a harsh childhood with daddy issues or something. Harry already did this and I dont need to see it again


----------



## shit (Feb 6, 2009)

^What the fuck? You pegged Menace as a chick? F'realz?

Nahhhhh, you're such a bullshitter.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 6, 2009)

^ Meance wears some loose clothes, hiding her breast. Just look at ASM 585 cover 

But honestly who did you thought it would be??
- it would have to be someone of the new BND main cast for obvious plot reason. Making Menace a random character (cough* Jackpot *cough) would be redundant and would not please fans who had to endure a year of Spidey's BND stuff
- cant be Harry, since it would be lame and he's been saved by Menace in the SI special
- Norman in NWTD (wich was shitty btw) claims to have figured out Menace identity, pointing pretty much a finger at someone in Harry's social circle. Now with this reveal he probably knew it was his girlfriend
- Also in all of Marvel solliciations and interviews Menace is constantly referred to as a "He". This being Marvels idea of keeping this identity thing a secret and keep people guessing. Appereantly it worked 
- And as I said before this pretty much leaves Lily and Carlie

But I'm curious. Who did you thought it would be??


----------



## shit (Feb 6, 2009)

I just didn't think about it at all.  I didn't think he'd she'd be around this long. I just thought it was someone random since throughout BND we've been introduced to little else but random losers and nobodies.

Who do you think the spider tracer killer is then? Vin? His nobody partner we know nothing about? The whole police force?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 7, 2009)

True...BND did have a lot of new random people. But as for the Spider-tracer killings, it cant be Vin. Peter lives with the dude and he has his spider-sense for this kinda people. Unless making a deal with a devil affected his spider-sense 

But other than that we dont have a lot of info of the STK. Its not a supervillain and probaly has little ties wit Menace, since no link between these two has been established. 
My best guess it has to be linked with Bennet, the new chief of the daily bugle


----------



## Deviate (Feb 7, 2009)

> - Norman in NWTD *(wich was shitty btw)* claims to have figured out Menace identity, pointing pretty much a finger at someone in Harry's social circle. Now with this reveal he probably knew it was his girlfriend



Blasphemy.



> Unless making a deal with a devil affected his spider-sense


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 12, 2009)

hitokugutsu said:


> I was actually dissapointed. I was hoping it would be Carlie, since she's the "adopted daughter" and this way it could turn out to be a more personal drama. Also Carlie is freakin smart and this series needed a smart female villain instead of *a shallow bimbo who next issue will pretend to have a harsh childhood with daddy issues or something. Harry already did this and I dont need to see it again*



I hate to quote myself but damn. This issue was everything I didn't wanted it to be. Its like Marvel reads my mind and then decides: "how can we fuck his day"
The only good thing was Harry's pimp-slap. It needs some work but I can see progress in young Osborn. I think it can even be filed under character developement


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2009)

Vin obviously belongs to some secret cops society that covers Spiderman's ass.

Also, who else thinks they should try to stop necro-ing Spidey's gallery of rogue's with these knock offs?
The only thing missing is someone with robotic arms calling himself doctor bicefalus, or a guy (yes, because this is like what? the second or third villan whose rehash is someone of the oposite sex?) who likes to steal jewlery. I call him the black pussy.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't mind the Kraven one, that actually worked pretty well I think. But Menace is annoying because this is like the 18th goblin or something.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 12, 2009)

But what about the already existing Kraven? Is it because he and vulture had a comedy mini in Hollywood?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

ASM is schitzo.

seriously one issue can be just plain great, and then the next is the worst crap ever.  sometimes this happens several times in the same arc.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 12, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> But Menace is annoying because this is like the 18th goblin or something.



Lets count the ones in 616 only;

Green Goblin I (Norman)
Green Goblin II (Harry)
Green Goblin III (Bart Hamilton / Harry's therapist)
Green Goblin IV (Harry clone-thing during Identity Crisis)

Hobgoblin I (Roderick Kingsley, the true Hobgoblin during II-III)
Hobgoblin II (Lefty Donovan)
Hobgoblin III (Ned Leeds)
Hobgoblin IV (Jason Philip Macendale Jr.)
Hobgoblin V (Some unknown guy that appeared during Bendis' SW)

Demogoblin (Demon, lol '90's)

Grey Goblin (Gwen Bastard Child / Also known as Green Goblin V)

Menace

This equals to 12 goblins in the 616 universe. That's a lot of goblin themed villains. They should have stuck to only the Green Goblin line and Hobgoblin line. One line being consumed by insanity, and the other obsessed with money.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2009)

You missed  with a brief stint as the Green Goblin in 616 and resurrection as the "Gold Goblin" in the M2 verse (Spider-girl).


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2009)

does Madeline pryor count as a goblin villan?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 13, 2009)

She had a Goblin gimmick, but it's different than the gimmick of the Hobgoblin, Green Goblin, etc.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2009)

I like how the guys in the letters page put everything together


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 13, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Lets count the ones in 616 only;
> 
> Green Goblin I (Norman)
> Green Goblin II (Harry)
> ...



What about that time traveling Hobgoblin from 2211 that brought back uncle Ben? Then Ben died next ish and sandman's dad was framed for it?


----------



## Deviate (Feb 13, 2009)

I was only counting goblins that belong to the 616 universe, but yeah, I did forget Phil. I actually really liked his series.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2009)

you know how I mentioned how BND was a *blatant* rip-off of Flash: Ignition?

I just started reading the Waid run, and Flash: Hell to Pay is pretty much the exact same premise of OMD, but except Flash and Linda's actions are actually actually selfless and really comes off as a tragedy that is corrected later

 Marvel's "creativity"


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2009)

also, why hasn't norman nuked the court is beyond me.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh god.  Theres a thread on OMD and BND?


----------



## shit (Feb 22, 2009)

you thought different?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 8, 2009)

Spiderman series starting to get good again


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 8, 2009)

no it's not.

Also, enfasis on Spider-Man and not Peter Parker. 
they sure are taking advantage of that character they sacrificed legions of fans for.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2009)

It's good when Waid or Kelley write it. Otherwise, eh not so much.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2009)

God damn it all








That was some good Osbourne


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm looking forward for it being released here. I don't really like doing it, but maybe I will download it... importing is far too expensive and is just not an option.


----------



## shit (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm just glad all this crap is over. Now that we're through with Jackpot, Menace, mayor race, tracer killings, Vin, whatserface, and any other incredibly obscure plotline I might've missed, can we get back to making AMS relevant to the Marvel world again? plox


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2009)

A tormented hero makes a deal with the devil.  A deal he doesn't even remember.  Eventually collection comes due.

A Norse God descends to Earth, recreating his past life here.  And his past problems seek to shatter this image.

A son of Zeus seeks meaning, will his penance on Earth ever truly make up for his past?  Can a brother make peace with a God of War?

The Skrull god was killed, but is He powerful enough to return from Death?  Or is Death betrayed by someone close to her?

Coming this summer:

*Marvel: War is Hell*

(I'd read it.  I don't think they could pull off something this epic though)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2009)

Loki still owes Spider-Man a favour.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Loki still owes Spider-Man a favour.



I've said this alot shortly after bnd.....
Specially from one of the three or four characters with fourth wall awareness.


Fucking Quesada or one of his nerd friends are probably gonna write that favor off by having Loki heal some old lady's sniffles.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

the Osborn story in ASM Extra #3 was pretty good.  I'll give htem credit for mixing BND and DR in a way that makes sense


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I've said this alot shortly after bnd.....
> Specially from one of the three or four characters with fourth wall awareness.
> 
> Fucking Quesada or one of his nerd friends are probably gonna write that favor off by having Loki heal some old lady's sniffles.



There's nothing like writing off a favour other than PLAIN IGNORING IT.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

the favor never happened


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)

> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #596 & #597
> Written by JOE KELLY
> Pencils by PHIL JIMENEZ & PAULO SIQUEIRA
> Covers by PHIL JIMENEZ*
> ...








> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #598
> Written by JOE KELLY
> Pencils by PAULO SIQUEIRA
> Cover by PHIL JIMENEZ*
> ...








> *DARK REIGN: MISTER NEGATIVE #1 (of 3)
> Written by FRED VAN LENTE
> Penciled by GIANLUCA GIGLIOTTA
> Cover by JAE LEE *
> ...








> *DARK REIGN: THE SINISTER SPIDER-MAN #1 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN REED
> Penciled by BARRY KITSON
> Cover by MIKE DEODATO
> ...


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 24, 2009)

fuck i forgot about mr.negitive


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2009)

JOE KELLY BACK ON ASM!!!!


----------



## Deviate (Mar 24, 2009)

They should have stuck with Menace's design pre-reveal.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 24, 2009)

Deviate said:


> They should have stuck with Menace's design pre-reveal.



they should not have stucked with  menace


----------



## Deviate (Mar 24, 2009)

Touche !


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

Issue With Brand New Day #4358123254212-B/89468J

Who is he protecting by keeping his mask on? Who is this "People" he speaks of?

Aunt May?

JJJJ?

The deal estranged him with his friends, his students, and all his family except for harry and may, neither of whom should still be alive.
But that's the "people" he puts a mask for?
Someone he has now lied to for the whole duration of his life, and someone who could really use his help as spider-man?



Isn't this fucking dingbat suposed to be smart?

PS: I am really glad May is allive though. She is just my favorite Spider-man character.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't forget his asshole roommate! 

No but really, it's probably more like Aunt May plus the people at Frontline, and... I guess Harry's club /sigh


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

Quesada promises we will finally get the story about how MJ and Pete broke up in 2009


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Quesada promises we will finally get the story about how MJ and Pete broke up in 2009



This isn't directed you Kilo, but who cares?  Magic!  I've accepted it and move on.  Isn't that what a good little marvel zombie does?


----------



## Deviate (Mar 27, 2009)

It supposed to be dealt with in ASM 600. According to the Joe Q, Mephisto will not be involved.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 27, 2009)

Any chance of this getting retconned yet? Besides Linkara's theory?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 28, 2009)

0 chance. It might get undone but it will still have 'happened'.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 28, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> 0 chance. It might get undone but it will still have 'happened'.



That's what they said about the past 20 years of Spider-man comics. But for some reason I don't see stingers popping out of Spidey's wrist, him gaining night vision or a mention of a favor from the god of Mischief.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 28, 2009)

But that did happen in a sense and was undone by Mephisto. It's not like they said "oh it was actually a trick, he never had stingers"


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 28, 2009)

New ASM was ok. Nothing special but Spot went from D-list to C-list, so thats progress


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

Loki's boon had nothing to do with either Peter Parker, or Mj.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2009)

Deviate said:


> It supposed to be dealt with in ASM 600. According to the Joe Q, Mephisto will not be involved.



I thought #600 would be "epic" finale to the "American Son" arc


----------



## Deviate (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm basing that off what Joe Q said when ASM started being released three times a month. People were asking him when will readers finally see how and why Peter and MJ aren't together anymore and he said that it would be explained in 2009. He was suggesting that it would be around issue 600.

But honestly, there is all we know about what will happen in issue 600:



> So currently we know...
> It features the return of Doctor Octopus by Dan Slott and John Romita Jr.
> There will be a wedding.





I think at the very least MJ will return the same way she returned during the Roger Stern era.

The wedding is probably for Aunt May again. Maybe getting married to Doc Ock...again. I base that off of this:



> Amazing Spider-Man #592-594 is "24/7" by Mark Waid and Mike McKone, features an all-new Vulture, Peter Parker becoming Spider-Man 24/7 in the aftermath of Norman Osborn's rise to power, *and an allegedly shocking announcement by Aunt May*.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2009)

She's getting married to Mr Negative or somethng.
And oh look, they're microwaving old Spider-Man leftovers...


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 29, 2009)

I liked the art this week, and when SM punched himself


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 29, 2009)

Aunt May has cancer!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2009)

> She's getting married to Mr Negative or somethng.


my first thought


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Aunt May has cancer!



anti venom heals her, or Spider-Man can kiss my ass forever.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Loki's boon had nothing to do with either Peter Parker, or Mj.



It doesn't? who was it directed to then, as Loki awarded it Spider-man


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> It doesn't? who was it directed to then, as Loki awarded it Spider-man



spider-man, not peter parker. There was actually a small moment I can't remember very well, where loki discusses how utterly meaningless his secret indentity is to him.


----------



## standing (Mar 30, 2009)

Loki -- oh really?


----------



## Deviate (Mar 30, 2009)

Interview with Slott


----------



## Deviate (Apr 3, 2009)

^ I'm guessing no one liked this issue? I'm happy they're actually addressing the fact that no on remembers who Spider-Man is. I actually don't understand why Reed isn't more concerned about it. I would think that Reed would want to know why he doesn't remember...


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 3, 2009)

nah I liked it fine, good dialogue etc.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 4, 2009)

So we've had Pete unmask to the new avengers. Now the F4 will know who he is. Don't you all see what this is? They put him back at square 1, now they're free to rehash stories of villains finding out his secret ID. And I think the reason Reed isn't concerned is because he already knows of this. THey showed on the picture that Pete was unmasked. Reed, being the super genious that he is, probably looked at all his data of their last trip tot he microverse and noticed that, came to the conclusion that his ID was wiped from his memory, and probably recognized the face as Peter parker, since he has met him before sans costume.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 4, 2009)

I wasn't expecting him to stay masked from everyone forever... at some point the whole 'no one knows my identity' thing was gonna have to be addressed, for better or for worse. They just took him back to where the whole world didn't know who he was, and I guess also to take civilians like Aunt May out of the equation. Come to think of it, I wonder if Mary Jane doesn't remember either. Supposedly all their various adventures still happened, they just weren't married (btw dumbest thing ever, because not being legally married means they weren't in love? Logically, if Mephisto was just trying to turn things back so they broke up, it would include a divorce, not an undoing of the marriage. Not that I need to remind anyone of how dumb OMD is). 

You know, one thing that annoys me about the identity thing was that Marvel, being Marvel, felt the need to IMMEDIATELY retcon Spider-man's reveal. Like, as Civil War ended Aunt May got shot. They never explored the sort of interesting stories you could tell of a Spider-man who's identity was suddenly public knowledge. There should have been a serious decompression of all that. 

Civil War ended with Spider-man outside the law again though, so I think it would logically have led to him on the run for a while, with a new ID for a while maybe. A 'world's most wanted' type story for Peter would have been pretty cool... and what his reveal meant to people he knew, like Jameson, could still have been explored by having him meet those people in secret or whatever. 

Not sure how they'd go back to Peter Parker without magic, maybe by claiming Tony Stark had him fake it to make people think Spider-man was on his side... but whatever. I'm just sorta thought dumping here. It's just annoying that Marvel never does anything gradual or with buildup, not in events. One explosion and suddenly everybody hates super-heroes and Stark starts locking up pals for life. Osborn shoots an alien ho in the head and everyone forgets all the other hos he choked to death, now he's leader of the free world! etc. 

God the single hero comics are so much better than any of the big team/event stuff (at both DC and Marvel) it's not funny.

/end rant


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

It's still wrong., They shouldn't be worried about knowing  spider-man's identity , they should worry about why did they forget?
After the skrulls, and nick fury's secret war and house of M? If I was hawkeye, I would have killed him.
The fact that they aren't magically impared to notice this (akin to what Glorificus from Buffy had) makes them too, retarded beyond tolerance


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well to be fair, that is what Torch is mad about. He got mindfucked somehow.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

Nevermind the fact that he should be angrier sooner, or the fact that he's not getting angry enough, I just can't feel intrested because my cop-out sense is tingling.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 4, 2009)

It's cus no one seems able to quite make the connection in their heads that something's wrong, seems like it's part of the 'magic' or whatever.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

No, it's because everyone decided to do an "Onslaught" on Peter.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 4, 2009)

> “The biggest clue right off the bat came in the second issue of the 'New Ways to Die' arc. We left you on a cliffhanger in the first issue with Norman Osborn and the Thunderbolts in Peter Parker's apartment with Osborn saying, 'Parker…' Then in the next issue he finishes that thought saying, '…what can you tell me about Spider-Man?' *Then you see this shot of Peter and his thoughts are 'What we did is still working. Thank god!'”* Slott explained. “People have asked me point blank if that 'we' includes Mephisto [The demon lord who appeared at the end of the controversial 2007 Spider-Man storyline, ‘One More Day’] and *the answer is no, there is no Mephisto in that 'we.*' There's something else going on. Spider-Man knows something that the readers don't. So who that 'we' is, is a very important question in the world of 'Amazing Spider-Man.'”



So Mephisto didn't just erase the knowledge of Spider-Man's ID. He also made it that in the new reality Peter would create a deal with someone else (probably Death or Eternity, since its in his character now to make deals with cosmics) to have people forget his ID. Meaning in this new reality, Peter knows that people knew he was Spider-Man, but doesn't know he really made the deal with Mephisto and not with whomever Slott is referring to.

Yay, more complex BS to get around the marriage.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah, no, you're not getting away that easly.
The re-masking was part of the deal, not a consequence of Peter being not-married.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 4, 2009)

Guess even Peter forgot that. Everyone wants to forget Mephisto's OMD, even Marvel. I still haven't read one story since OMD that COULDN'T have been written with a married Peter. (Vin could have been a friend and roommate of Harry, and Peter could have met him through Harry)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 4, 2009)

Bottom-line:

Fucked-up.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

site

so apparently Mephisot *is not* the reason people can't remember his ID, but it's rather one of those things that split off from when he didn't marry MJ.  he apparently got someone to mindwipe everyone

also ogtta agree with Slott on Johnny.  I loved *I'm With Stupid*, so I'm glad Slott was the one given this arc

also apparently this arc is _before_ NA #51, except it got delayed


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

also apparently the effects of the next ASM issue are so *huge* it'll apparently affect the entire Marvel Universe


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also apparently the effects of the next ASM issue are so *huge* it'll apparently affect the entire Marvel Universe



And people wonder why we mock and insult the big 2.  I mean maybe they are right?  Solicitations months in advance, never letting us actually enjoy a story in our hands or before us, stupid 'maverick' tricks to keep comics interesting, these are all the best parts about knowing more than a passing thing about comics, right?


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2009)

All of this was in his last interview with CBR


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Newsarama: the biggest question would have to be why in the world you’d even want to touch a story that digs deeply into the whole question of Spider-Man’s secret identity, {text meant to distract}

Dan Slott: But again, we’ve said it many, many times – and the first time I broached it was in “New Ways to Die” at the end of the first issue when Norman Osborn shows up in Peter’s apartment and it ends with Norman saying, “Parker...” And picks up in the next issue with 
him continuing, “...where can I find Spider-Man?” Aaand then the internet exploded. 

Where's the answer?  Am I jsut...bad at reading?  All I have is I think him implying that people are being bitchy and overreacting.  Slott ain't that dumb, is he?

Guh, I can feel my rage boiling .  This is such a shitty way to deal with consumers.
What's weird is I enjoyed the issue, but just knowing what it pertains to ruins it for me.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 10, 2009)

Only thing I can think of is that Pete had Doctor Strange mindwipe everyone. If that wasn't the case, then the only other solution I can think of is that Pete either in his favor from Loki (whom i don't think has the power to pull THAT off) or he asked the master of mindfuckery, Charles Xavier. Chuck could have done one of 2 things. A) Mindwiped the planet with Cerebro/cerebra or B) used the mind gem.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2009)

Except I can't see Chuck doing it in any case.

Dr. Strange would only do it in some sort of the-universe-depends-on-it case, but that seems unusual.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2009)

Not even Loki could just get Strange Xavier Tony Hercules and Thor and so on without copious amounts of prep time.
Lokie dosen't owe him _that much_


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 10, 2009)

Wait, didn't Peter talk to God once? They walked down a beach or something and showed all the people Pete saved as Spider-man? Maybe that's the He'

Yeah I know I'm jumping at straws. I just want to know who the hell had the power to do this so I can get some closure on my time as a 616 Spider-man Fan...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2009)

Except God basically told him "Let Aunt May pass on and grieve, it's better for you in the long run."


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep. All of the non -Amazing back in black stories had very little effect on what went on.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2009)

Sensational Spider-Man especially. Not only did Marvel's God appear to Peter and told him to let Aunt May die and just move on with life, Sensational's last annual was pretty much how Peter and Mary-Jane were perfect for each other.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Maybe He was Magic?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Wait, didn't Peter talk to God once? They walked down a beach or something and showed all the people Pete saved as Spider-man? Maybe that's the He'
> 
> Yeah I know I'm jumping at straws. I just want to know who the hell had the power to do this so I can get some closure on my time as a 616 Spider-man Fan...





EvilMoogle said:


> Except God basically told him "Let Aunt May pass on and grieve, it's better for you in the long run."



That, and loosely implied that "everything happens for a reason".


----------



## Deviate (Apr 13, 2009)

Amazing Spider-Man # 591 preview

Has a Uchiha ever been killed by a noneUchiha?

While Peter is away, everyone gets some action.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

REAL WORLD NEWSPAPER LEAKS TODAY'S "BIG REVEAL"



NO I AM NOT FUCKING MAKING THIS UP


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2009)

If JJ's the mayor, Spidey is pretty much boned.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

Mark Waid's new arc is all about the fall out.

basically Pete decides to wear his Spider-Man costume 24/7 for an entire week


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2009)

lol that's actually pretty cool. I bet Aunt May and Betty wont even notice that Pete's not around.


----------



## Witch King (Apr 15, 2009)

this one more day thing.. about what is it? I am just sure that it is the reason of why everyone hates Jose Quesadilla!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

the artist for Mark Waid's arc is Mike McKone

he does the covers for Remender Punisher

he also did the art on the Alpha Lantern arc of Green Lantern (the one with Laira)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the artist for Mark Waid's arc is Mike McKone
> 
> he does the covers for Remender Punisher
> 
> he also did the art on the Alpha Lantern arc of Green Lantern (the one with Laira)



Is it just me or does McKone's art always look like it isn't inked very well, regardless of the inker? He also did Teen Titans.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

oh yeah, those Quesada covers you were posting a few weeks back is for the 24/7 arc

Mark Waid is a big name in comics, up there with Morrison and the like, also the EiC of his own comic book company.

so Marvel has to roll out the red carpet


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 15, 2009)

> Plus--Peter drops by Aunt May's house for the shock of his life!



Aunt May putting out is the shock of his life?
Really?

More than Uncle Ben dead by the crook he let go?

More than Gwen Stacy dead by the World Cop?

More than the miscareage?

More than the noble death of his best friend as a villan to save his life?

More than Aunt May shot in front of him?

More than his best friend coming back to life?

More than the child molestation?

Oh, I wonder what it is that dosen't make this quite insulting..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> If JJ's the mayor, Spidey is pretty much boned.



I so fucking called that! 

"Hunted as never before by a newly empowered J. Jonah Jameson..."
Dissonant Serenity


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 15, 2009)

Problem with Brand New Day #J527622-78-T7
Deal with the devil came because children could not deal with spider-divorce.
Does that mean they can deal with the out of wedlock miscarriage of the out of wedlock child they were going to have?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

a very interesting development since JJJ hit his lowest low at the start of BND


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

Iron Patriot Jr.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2009)

Harry never learns does he


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Problem with Brand New Day #J527622-78-T7
> Deal with the devil came because children could not deal with spider-divorce.
> Does that mean they can deal with the out of wedlock miscarriage of the out of wedlock child they were going to have?


Allegedly that story did not happen.

And I'm sure what Quesada would say is that it's not that kids can't handle divorce, but that divorce ages a character even more.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

something I find absolutely hilarious:

Mark Waid has been a huge supporter of OMD and BND, basically restating a lot of what Quesada and co have said.

But Waid is the guy who married off the Flash, wrote a plot line for the Flash that OMD pretty blatantly ripped off where Flash beat the devil, and he also gave the Flash 2 obnoxious twin children who also have powers and acted like sidekicks to him.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 15, 2009)

And then everyone stopped caring about the flash


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Iron Patriot Jr.
> *


so creative, so original... 


Taleran said:


> Harry never learns does he



:rofl


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 16, 2009)

Man, the Goblins are really moving up in the world.  How much longer till they flip out?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2009)

> And then everyone stopped caring about the flash


well ... Johns is back 


> so creative, so original...


I don't know if that's his name, I just came up with it to be funny


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh. Ok. At first I thought they just didn't give a damn and named him "jr".


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 16, 2009)

So... the new Spider-man did not answer how Peter's identity got hidden, beyond what we already knew. Great. That's not annoying or anything. Man I was really hoping to just be done with that. Oh well, otherwise it was pretty good.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2009)

the rule of the "mind wipe" are _exactly_ the same as in Flash: Ignition 



also I gotta say I'm intrigued by what MJ was going to say before the AM cut her off


----------



## Deviate (Apr 18, 2009)

The further we get from BND, the better ASM gets


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2009)

well that was obvious when you have people like MARK WAID and JOE KELLY involved.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 18, 2009)

This issue was pretty good. After the medicore #590 I lost my hope for something decent but Slott still delivers. The 2-months timeskip was pretty smart since it offers some major plot progression.
The best part was the return of Norahh Wintersss. There needs to be more interaction between here and mr parker

Also in a interview Slott would explain who the "we" was that kept Peters identity a secret, but I didnt catch anything, or did I miss something????? Was it Reed???


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2009)

plot progression on a crappy plot is still crappy/omglpp


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2009)

you're not even half of omlpp, please stop


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2009)

I forgot to add the "corps" part, mostly because I don't belong in them


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2009)

Torch is such a bitch ass. I wish Thing would've crushed his head like a grape years ago. He and Reed are neck and neck in uselessness to me.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2009)

What? The Torch is the only one that is actually acting reasonably in the whole lot!


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 18, 2009)

his anger's understandable, but he is a bitchass for not putting it aside till they did the hero thing. probably lost them 2 weeks.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 18, 2009)

Too bad Bendis didn't bother reading this issue of ASM. The reaction from FF made more sense, than the reaction from the NA. Instead of "who?" they should have been more like 'oh yeah'.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2009)

Torch's actions made me sad more than anything, since to reiterate I loved *I'm With Stupid*


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2009)

> *DARK REIGN: THE SINISTER SPIDER-MAN #2 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN REED
> Pencils & Cover by CHRIS BACHALO*
> The name's Mac Gargan, and the whole city of New York thinks I'm Spider-Man. They love me and I can do anything I like. What I like is making J. Jonah Jameson's life a living hell. Well, that... and eating people. But that seems to have ticked off some folks. Turns out even super-powered criminals have feelings, and they’ve all teamed up with this nutjob scientist named The Redeemer to kill me. Also, who the heck is THE HIPPO? By Brian Reed (Ms. Marvel) and Chris Bachalo (New Avengers).
> 32 PGS./Rated T+...$3.99








> *DARK REIGN: MISTER NEGATIVE #2 (of 3)
> Written by FRED VAN LENTE
> Penciled by GIANLUCA GUGLIOTTA
> Cover by JAE LEE*
> ...








> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #599
> Written by JOE KELLY
> Pencils by MARCO CHECHETTO
> Cover by PHIL JIMENEZ
> ...








> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #600
> Written by DAN SLOTT, STAN LEE & THE REST OF SPIDEY’S WEB-HEADS
> Pencils by JOHN ROMITA JR., MARCOS MARTIN, MARIO ALBERTI & MORE!
> 50/50 Wraparound Cover by JOHN ROMITA JR.
> ...









> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN ANNUAL #36
> Written by MARC GUGGENHEIM
> Penciled by PATRICK OLLIFFE
> Cover by OLIVIER COIPEL*
> ...








> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN FAMILY #8
> Written by MARC SUMERAK, TOM DEFALCO & ABBY DENSON
> Penciled by JAVIER PULLIDO, RON FRENZ, ADAM DEKRAKER & MORE!
> Cover by NUNO PLATI*
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2009)

> *INCREDIBLE HULK #600
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Penciled by ED MCGUINNESS
> Cover by ALEX ROSS
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 21, 2009)

So Aunt May is marrying JJJ Sr. 

I can see a lot of potential humor there.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 21, 2009)

Rulk's fail identity revealed?

FIN-FUCKING-ALLY.


----------



## Slice (Apr 21, 2009)

Somehow i have this feeling that it will still suck.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2009)

> 2nd most important wedding day of his life,




Also, why Rulk on spider-man thread?


----------



## Slice (Apr 21, 2009)

'cause there is supposed to be some hot spider on gamma monster action in HULK 600


----------



## shit (Apr 21, 2009)

Slice said:


> 'cause there is supposed to be some hot spider on gamma monster action in HULK 600



 They're gonna make me read a Rulk issue.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

Spidey is apparently the one who figures out who Rulk is.

not any of the characters who have actually been appearing in Loeb's Hulk


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

Mark Waid interviews

http://www.religionfacts.com/buddhism/symbols/lotus.htm
http://www.religionfacts.com/buddhism/symbols/lotus.htm


----------



## Slice (Apr 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Spidey is apparently the one who figures out who Rulk is.
> 
> not any of the characters who have actually been appearing in Loeb's Hulk



Isnt that some brilliant use of bad foreshadowing and unbelievably great bad writing.



S.H.I.E.L.D. could not do it, Stark could not do it, She-Hulk could not do it (the IQ < 20 version of) Hulk could not do it. So lets get the wall crawling reporter to do the job!


----------



## shit (Apr 22, 2009)

New Vulture huh? Talk about scraping the barrel. Why would anyone copy the Vulture?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 22, 2009)

because they let superfboys primes on Spiderman's wheel.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2009)

@ last page.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> New Vulture huh? Talk about scraping the barrel. Why would anyone copy the Vulture?



it's happened at least 3 times already


----------



## shit (Apr 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it's happened at least 3 times already



no nf smiley can portray how I feel about this


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

there was eventhis big arc that hyped up the original Vulture as he went apeshit and nearly killed allthe other vultures


----------



## shit (Apr 23, 2009)

That doesn't sound very in character for Toomes, but I approve.

Spidey has way too much backstory and villains for anyone to really keep up with.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> @ last page.



Deadpool already did it. And he killed them afterwards.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2009)

So that was Mephisto's real plan all along. Get Parker to ressurect his octogenarian aunt against her wishes, so he could go to hell for divorce, and May for living in sin.



It's the least dumb plot possible.


----------



## shit (Apr 23, 2009)

old people sex is love <3


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2009)

no it's not. It's depressing and sometimes underpaid, and partially unarousing more often than not.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Spider-Man: now saving kittens 
Also last page was hot


----------



## Deviate (Apr 24, 2009)

The last page had way to many chest wrinkles for my liking.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

Mark Waid continues to show why he is awesome


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> So that was Mephisto's real plan all along. Get Parker to ressurect his octogenarian aunt against her wishes, so he could go to hell for divorce, and May for living in sin.
> 
> It's the least dumb plot possible.



I rather have Mephisto royally fuck Peter over. It'd teach him for making a deal with someone like Mephisto.

Problem is, no writer or editor would EVER have the balls, least the thought, to ever write and produce that. But by-fucking-golly, it's SHOULD freaking happen.


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I rather have Mephisto royally fuck Peter over. It'd teach him for making a deal with someone like Mephisto.
> 
> Problem is, no writer or editor would EVER have the balls, least the thought, to ever write and produce that. But by-fucking-golly, it's SHOULD freaking happen.



I'd rather have it benefit him in a way that is more open than fucking up the life of 1 Hero, seriously


if you go back in Mephy's history everything he has ever done has had purpose and meaning to further his own goals I hope this whole debacle plays out to something other than complete and utter plot device

or its not even really Mephisto its the new A Level Mysterio seriously been fucking with Spidey's home life the last little while (what a great fuckng way to catapult a great villain from nothing to the top)


----------



## Petes12 (May 3, 2009)

It being the dead Mysterio would be a pretty great reveal, if anyone ever wanted to revisit that crap.


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2009)

Why would you ever trust that a guy named Mysterio is dead


seriously


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 4, 2009)

It's Marvel. Heck, even DC takes their deaths more lightly.


----------



## Banhammer (May 4, 2009)

because there's a new guy with it's mantle


----------



## Castiel (May 4, 2009)

they actually brought Mysterio back from the dead, *BEFORE he was killed off*.

Kevin Smith's DD run, where Mysterio decided to kill himself for being such a failure, was delayed because 1). Kevin Smith can never keep a schedule, 2). Quesada takes forever to draw, so yeah.  it was pre-retconned


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 11, 2009)

New Vulture is awesome


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

re-branding what was once called the best rogue's gallery ever is such an old fanboy moove.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

the 24/7 arc is


----------



## Petes12 (May 15, 2009)

I don't like the new Vulture's look. The jury is still out on his character though, since we know nothing about him other than he drools acid.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

it's nice that Spidey is showing that DR is actually _affecting_ him


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

yeeeeah.... I'm not gonna even start on that.


My rage meter at OMD stands the same.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2009)

My faith in Peter remains shattered.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #601
> Written by MARK WAID
> Penciled by MARIO ALBERTI
> Cover by J. SCOTT CAMPBELL
> ...








> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #602
> Written by FRED VAN LENTE
> Penciled by BARRY KITSON
> Cover by ADI GRANOV
> ...





> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #603
> Written by FRED VAN LENTE
> Penciled by BARRY KITSON
> Cover by STEPHANE ROUX
> ...







> *DARK REIGN: THE SINISTER SPIDER-MAN #3 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN REED
> Pencils & Cover by CHRIS BACHALO*
> As the “partnership” between Spider-Man and Mayor J. Jonah Jameson  gets worse by the day, learn a few of Mac Gargan's Spider-Man life lessons: if you bite someone's arm off, they will come back with a robot arm and try to kill you, as the Redeemer makes his move. Brian Reed and Chris Bachalo help you learn from Mac's mistakes.
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$3.99








> *DARK REIGN: MISTER NEGATIVE #3 (of 3)
> Written by FRED VAN LENTE
> Penciled by GIANLUCA GUGLIOTTA
> Cover by JAE LEE*
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

Anyone know what the hell those green things were at the end of the issue?


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

the chameleon is going after jjjj? Why? He just went for Obama. Fail.


----------



## Deviate (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2009)

I would now like to ask every single spiderman fan to check out a comic for me



because my god this thing is FANTASTIC


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2009)

One of the things I hated about OMD is that while JJ FINALLY KNEW who Spider-Man is, OMD reversed the fucker.


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2009)

Huh, I looked at all those solicits and covers and aside from a vague arousal that was easily quelled by being at work and it being a drawing (>.>), I felt nothing.  The Chameleon is kind of a meh villain for Spidey.  His concept works better with less slam bang and more scheming.


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

There's a preview up of ASM 594 on newsarama, the first part of American Son. I'm looking forward to this arc.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

shapeshifters after the skrull invasion?


RLY?



Is the chameleon trying to get himself killed?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2009)

I wish Aunt May owned him. Again.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

Remember that? When she owned him? Because the chameleon was wearing whose identity? I don't remember


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2009)

Is that when she poisoned him?


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

I don't know. I don't remember..


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2009)

Will you just let that shit go?


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2009)

And worst of all... eating all of our sand

Joe Kelly talks American Son


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2009)

So, 24/7 is finally over? I've been waiting to read this all at once.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2009)

yeah it ended on wednesday.  next issue is part 1` of American son


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2009)

Ok. Thanks. 

Also, is Spider-Man family always tying in to BND or was it just that Jackpot issue?


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2009)

Spider-Man Family is an anthology books, some stories tie into BND, some don't

also *America Son #1 preview*

Icefox9234


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

sounds almost intresting enough.


Of course, I still can't touch it.
Out of principle.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

> Righteous hostility is totally hot. Take me out to dinner and let's go punch Nancy Palosi in the face.



Best. Line. In Spiderman. Ever.


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> sounds almost intresting enough.
> 
> 
> Of course, I still can't touch it.
> Out of principle.



It's not like you're paying


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

And I'm still not going to.


Hey, I buy comics.


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2009)

Well I figure you do, but you also DL some right?

I'm just saying if you want to read some Spider-man but aren't 'out of principle'... well DLing it isn't supporting Marvel at all and they sure aren't reading here that you aren't reading ASM because of OMD.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2009)

I'd imagine reading, but not paying would be a stronger form of protest than not reading at all.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

It's good now. With good writers. If there was ever a time to _start_ buying it, it would be now. Are people really so hung up on the ramifications of BND? I mean can't we just acknowledge it was a shitty arc and move on? It's not like Mary Jane ever "made" a Spiderman book besides MJ Loves SM.

...Also I never liked Spidergirl.


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

I have about fifty issues and four tradebacks of Spider Man. I paid for my right to an opinion. And some of those books being Death in a Family, the meeting of the Five, and a whole lot of MJ that I really liked, I find myself offended at having those books being a lie. A lie made by the devil.


This probably dosen't tell you as much as it does me, but people


The fucking devil.


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2009)

All I was saying was that either way you're not supporting the book if you dont pay for it, so if you _wanted_ to you could still read spiderman. If you dont want to thats obviously fine. But you should keep in mind, to be fair, that the current writers had no part in OMD. 

Of course I don't buy it since it's in no danger of being canceled and it is no where near my favorite book anyway.


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

No, really, ever since the spiderman movies, and yes, as far as this is concerned, sm3 too, I've been a great fan of Harry.
I was a big fan aswell before, but I respected his death. The movies made me really want to see a story with him.
And this seems to be all about Harry.
If not for BND, I'dd probably buy it.
90% chance otherwise.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

In all?

Peter sold out.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

in a situtation he had no buisness being in anyway.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> sounds almost intresting enough.
> 
> 
> Of course, I still can't touch it.
> Out of principle.



Join the dark side. We have cookies and Joe Kelly writing this


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

ET BanGhandi does not enable the Devil, no matter how many cookies are involved.
Hunger Strike no Jutsu FTW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2009)

I'll only read when OMD is addressed again.


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'll only read when OMD is addressed again.



So this shit hasn't been reconned yet?  That sucks, I really would like to start reading Spidy again 

Oh well, I said that I would stop reading spidy if that huge ass retcon happened and it happened so I must make good on what I said, otherwise I'm just a lousy hypocrite.

Besides, I just know if I read a Spidy comic and OMD hadn't been retconned yet I would be seething with rage the entire time and wouldn't be able to enjoy it.


----------



## Slice (May 25, 2009)

I was tempted to read Spidey again because the recent arcs seem to be pretty good, but i resisted. OMD was just too shitty.

(also i am a supporter of Spidey x MJ which makes it suck even more)


----------



## Petes12 (May 25, 2009)

I didn't realize how many people were still so butthurt over this. No offense. I mean, Ultimatum isn't going to keep me from reading Ultimate Avengers or USM vol 2. 

Still, I can't imagine why the thing wasn't just written as MJ getting shot and Peter sacrificing their marriage so she'd live. That small change would have made it so much more heroic.


----------



## Petes12 (May 25, 2009)

This is amusing

this


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)

It's so funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2009)

Link

updated preview with more pages added


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2009)

looks exactly the same to me


----------



## Deviate (May 27, 2009)

I think Kilowog missed CBR releasing the extended preview a few days ago. Initially IGN (or Newsrama, can't remember) didn't have the last two or three pages in their preview.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2009)

Still funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

the new issue was better then it had any right to be


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

The new isse of Harry Osborn-Man was mild. I don't know what's about Harry Osborn-Man that makes him became less intresting of a character to me when his dad is involved....
But he's not wimping out, and me likes it.


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

I wasnt expecting much from 'The Short Halloween' but it ended up being pretty good. It's also Banhammer safe.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

next issue

Video


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

Ha, he was just swinging by a burning building without noticing.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

[Blender Court #3] The Good, the Bad and the Binary

another Joe Kelly interview


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

Wait Joe kelly Wrote the New issue?


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

yeah...i deserve that


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 30, 2009)

^ The moment you read 2 pages of ASM #595 it should be clear that this is Kelly 
As far as "big arcs" go (NWTD, Character assasination etc) Kelly is already doing much better then his predecessors. This story has the potential to become one of the best BND stories. 
Also need more Norah-Peter interaction


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

interesting plan Spidey.  It's crazy enough to get you fucking murdered, but its still a very awesome plan.


also it was touching that when Peter was contemplating his next move on Osborn, he does so at Gwen's grave, "speaking" to her ala Spider-Man: Blue


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2009)

I saw very little of Harry Osborn in the latest issue of Harry Osborn-Man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

because you read it for Spidey.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2009)

I read nothing f


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 3, 2009)

It's kind of Ironic what Peter is doing by the end of the issue.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 4, 2009)

Found this on another board:

Wine More Day


----------



## Taleran (Jun 4, 2009)

so with the stuff apparently happening what beomes the point of OMD other than BONG


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2009)

a red stilleto?

Is that MJ?


----------



## Deviate (Jun 4, 2009)

Nah, just some random hoe.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Found this on another board:
> 
> Wine More Day


----------



## Taleran (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh and no need to worry the Wedding is J Jonah Jame*son* and May *Parker*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2009)

Watchmen blows. >_>


----------



## Quasar (Jun 5, 2009)

So this explains why Venom is so funny in Dark Avengers #5


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 5, 2009)

And here we thought the symbiote was just channeling old Parker memories....


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2009)

No, that is venom in DA 5


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

It would have to be Venom. They were right after their battle with watsherface with Doom.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

imagining jokes in venom voice is soooo  and  at the same time


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

You know something, I  haven't read any Spidey (save short Halloween) since Character Assassination concluded.


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

At least you read Short Halloween which was awesoem. People should really read Kelly's spiderman tho.  You can skip Waid's stuff if you wanna.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

I hadn't skipped it on purpose. I just had other stuff to do so it's on the backburner for now.


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

oh well k then


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You know something, I  haven't read any Spidey (save short Halloween) since Character Assassination concluded.



So basically you stopped reading once it got consistently good. This is becoming a pattern for you M0


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey man, I read face front and I'm reading 24/7 right now.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Now you need to read Captain Britain, Daredevil, Secret Warriors...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

IMMORTAL IRON FIRST too.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 6, 2009)

Why are you all talking about some random hooker in red heels. What about mister Parker and his eyes at Norah's breast. ("looking at her badge" )


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought Aunt May had died a long time ago.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

well, she was like eighty twenty comic book years ago


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2009)

She's "died" 3-4 times now, I don't remember exactly.  They've just retconned it each time.

The most famous of which was the time that Aunt May died on-panel only to have it revealed later that "no that was an actress that had replaced Aunt May" due to some plot excuse I don't remember.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

Which BLOODY PISSED ME OFF SO MUCH.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> She's "died" 3-4 times now, I don't remember exactly.  They've just retconned it each time.
> 
> The most famous of which was the time that Aunt May died on-panel only to have it revealed later that "no that was an actress that had replaced Aunt May" due to some plot excuse I don't remember.



What?!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah, those kind of convulted stories are the reason of why people dont want to start readin comics


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> What?!



CBG might know better than I do.

Apparently one of the villains had a diabolical plan to get at Peter (or something) so they had secretly replaced her months before she died with an actress that pretended to be May (and Peter never noticed).

So some time after the death Spider-man finds the real May and "rescues" her.

I've never read the comic so the details might be off.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> What?!



also it was all Norman Osborn's fault

he kidnapped Aunt May and replaced her with the actress and held her hostage for like a year or something


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also it was all Norman Osborn's fault
> 
> he kidnapped Aunt May and replaced her with the actress and held her hostage for like a year or something



That's so moronicly stupid, I can't believe it, but hell it's Marvel.

Four times...really.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2009)

Those were the clone saga days, I do believe. Somewhere around then.

It was funny to me because Wizard magazine, years prior, put Aunt May on their list of comic characters who should be dead by now, but then when it happened they had a whole article about how they really didn't mean it and wanted her back. Then she came back... And I don't think anyone was truly satisfied with how it turned out.

Clone saga ruined Spiderman for me back then, so I never got the comics.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

Aunt May was given a proper death (passing away) back in Amazing Spider-Man #500.

500.

It was a really good issue.

And they FUCK IT UP.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Aunt May was given a proper death (passing away) back in Amazing Spider-Man #500.
> 
> 500.
> 
> ...



yes they did.
they prefered to not advance and have moronic stories instead of doing something memorable.

When the storie doesnt have progress or just gives steps backwards like Joe Quesadilla did then its just MORNOIC , stupid and the person ho did it cant be called a writter at all.

Imo, if they wanted to solve the thing of the worried mary jane then they should had turned her into a new spider-woman by blood transfusion and thus making her competitive.
Beside's its not like another spider-woman would affect the marvel universe.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2009)

No, Mary Jane, never needed powers, she was one of those characters, that never did, and besides we've got too many Spider Women running around all ready...speaking of which kill a couple Marvel, this isn't the Green Lantern Corp.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, Spidey could've bought her an Iron Man style mech suit. Didn't Mary Jane and Aunt May both pilot some mechs right before OMD?

I mean what's better than a panic room? A panic mech suit, that's what.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

Spider-Man worked by having Peter being the inteligent, kind, awkward, survival guilt trapped hero, and Mary Jane the smart, social, level headed and reasonable partner.



Now he's the satanistic 27 year old bum


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Well, Spidey could've bought her an Iron Man style mech suit. Didn't Mary Jane and Aunt May both pilot some mechs right before OMD?
> 
> I mean what's better than a panic room? A panic mech suit, that's what.



Lol forgot about that, it happened in the Other story arc.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2009)

then why did the Fat Quesadilla kicked her out and came with brand new s*it?
I heard it was cause she was always worried and stuff.

Mech suit would had been freakin awesome btw, marvel needs more mech stuff.
Even deadpool had a mech back in the nineties.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2009)

The official excuse was "being married 'ages' Peter"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2009)

I almost got married at 19. I didn't. Now I feel younger.


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Lol forgot about that, it happened in the Other story arc.



They really shouldn't have retconned that whole thing.  To me, that's the worst part about OMD. The rest was forgivable, I say, as at least the story was about the marriage breaking up. Retconning Other was merely convenience and nothing more.

I guess new powers also age a character...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

When I was 6 I had the power of athsma, years later it got retconned.


----------



## mow (Jun 8, 2009)

EDIT: 





LIL_M0 said:


> When I was 6 I had the power of athsma, years later it got retconned.



 nametwin has an excellent editor 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LIL_M0 again.

stupid nf


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes. Now I have the power to run half marathons with little effort, and marathons... Fuck marathons. My whole person hurt after I did one of those. 

Also, why should we care about a Aunt May's wedding when we've got American Sons and awesome shit like that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> The official excuse was "being married 'ages' Peter"



Hulk has a kid.

That ages the character.

Next for Hulk, Faustian deal with Mephisto.

Or Blackheart. Be nice to see him back.


----------



## mow (Jun 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yes. Now I have the power to run half marathons with little effort, and marathons... Fuck marathons. My whole person hurt after I did one of those.



woah. that's impressive. Ive been trying to get in shape since the beginning of the year so i can join in the dubai marathon. managed to lose 60 pounds thus far, and i can maintain a 11km/h pace for 30 mins max. what's your running pace?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't remember the parker ladies driving mechas.

Scans please


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Hulk has a kid.
> 
> That ages the character.
> 
> ...



yeah.. they just screw everything, and all of this has happened in the dark reign of Joe Quesadillas.
Killing betty banner was something cruel to do.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

All the illuminatis but Strange have kids. 


Even Tony  He just don't want to pay no allimony


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Aunt May was given a proper death (passing away) back in Amazing Spider-Man #500.
> 
> 500.
> 
> ...



400


500 was when JMS renumbered the series


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Either way. . .

WHAT A FUCKING COP-OUT.

A FUCKING GENETICALLY MODIFIED ACTRESS?!

FUCKING HELL.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2009)

If we are all in agreement...who the hell is Marvel selling to?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Me.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I don't remember the parker ladies driving mechas.
> 
> Scans please



They weren't in mechs, they were in power armor borrowed from Tony. I think they went visiting Doom or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

oh, that is OMD.


Someone RSVP that fone number now please


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> oh, that is OMD.
> 
> 
> Someone RSVP that fone number now please



Called it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> oh, that is OMD.
> 
> 
> Someone RSVP that fone number now please



No it's not, it's part of 'The Other' storyline, where Peter's got some disease, and all three of them go to Latveria (after trying everybody else first sans fucking Loki) to cure it. this happens after some smuck called the Tracer tries to kill May in Stark Tower.

After this of course Peter gets beaten to death, by Morlun, comes back to life and kills Morlun, dies again, comes back to life again, and then puts himself into a cocoon where he gets his mystical powers, that got retconned in BND.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

This reminds me of something.

Issue with BND #23513407513476Y-45/5
How isn't Doom imune to Mephisto handlings?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Because he's Doom.



KingOfShippers said:


> No it's not, it's part of 'The Other' storyline, where Peter's got some disease



It wasn't so much of a disease.

It was more along the lines of "YOU ARE FATED TO DIE. NOTHING CAN BE DONE" bit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

Doom being Doom should be a reason for him to be Doom and not "Everyone Else".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Doom isn't awesome, as you guys tend to believe.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Doom isn't awesome, as you guys tend to believe.


*gestures to mod*  The last one to neg him I want banned.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 9, 2009)

Threats of neg reps still won't make me like Doom...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2009)

...WTF?! My Doom respect just went down.


----------



## mow (Jun 9, 2009)

..yeah, that makes sense. hate on DOOM for something so entirely out of character penned a dumb writer in a dumber book. that makes lots of sense


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> ...WTF?! My Doom respect just went down.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

THAT'S more like it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 9, 2009)

pic lacks, "Yo, you mad cause I'm stylin on you..." reference. Awesome denied.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Doom isn't awesome, as you guys tend to believe.



Yes he is    .


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2009)

mow said:


> ..yeah, that makes sense. hate on DOOM for something so entirely out of character penned a dumb writer in a dumber book. that makes lots of sense


Eh. I'm a comic book fan, logic doesn't factor into my decisions.  Besides, I could hate on Doom until the end of eternity, and I would still love him. Its Doom, dammit. When your respect goes down for him, it goes from ultra awesome to super awesome. It never even goes down to a just awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2009)

Doom pretty much made the magical space vampire fleet from the moon.


That's at the very least laser beam dinnossaurs battle level.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2009)

my LCS just put up all 597 issues of ASM on the wall.  For the release of #600 we're getting all the current Spidey writers and possible Stan lee to show up and take pictures and shit


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2009)

don't forget to troll BND


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not going to troll Stan Lee, I'm not suicidal


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2009)

You can bow to him, give him your first born and throw rose petals on the ground he walks on, but you can troll him for BND too.

He'l agree with you. Jewspaper strips. Case and point.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

Stan Lee liked BND. If Kilowog insulted it, The Man would take him down with his legendary old man strength.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2009)

If quesada, lee, or any bnd suporter came to my lcs(lol, as if) I would have no less than twenty black metal gths show up to ask him for an autograph, and ask him to sign "mephisto"


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2009)

oh hey.  Spider-Man's dead

can we close this thread now?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2009)

What difrence would dead spider man make? His evil Lord of hell wouldn't just raise him back?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

Pete bit the dust?

How?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> oh hey.  Spider-Man's dead
> 
> can we close this thread now?



Wait...what?

I wonder if Mephisto would allow his new little toy to stay dead.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

Osborn pulled out a gun and shot him in the head.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

It was an actor clone. The real Pete was... not there.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2009)

yes, it is always a clone.
Either that or Pete's master from hell will revive him.

Hahahaha , is the current arc done by joe kelly?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Need that slopoke/psyduck pic


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

WARNING INCOMING SPIDER TOTEM

WARNING INCOMING SPIDER TOTEM


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Mystical bullshit would not jive well with Kelly's story. I'm guessing the suit just protected peter or something.


----------



## Havoc (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm guessing Uncle Ben breaks him out of Heaven.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

Ultimate Peter takes his place


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

That would be too good to be true.


----------



## Slice (Jun 11, 2009)

So Ultimate Pete coming to 616? 

But who would take over USM then?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Mystical bullshit would not jive well with Kelly's story. I'm guessing the suit just protected peter or something.



Mystical bullshit is still around, now going up against Black Panther.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 11, 2009)

Bullshit vs fail. Hopefully they both die.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

Link removed

oh hey, Ben Reilly is coming back


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

Wrote an ign review an Harry Osborn-man review on ign.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> 2
> 
> oh hey, Ben Reilly is coming back


Marvel can suck my enormous, hairy balls. 

That's on topic, right?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine are strawberry scented.
They can suck those too.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Grease
> 
> oh hey, Ben Reilly is coming back



Kiss my ass Marvel, I don't want to be reminded of your Clone Saga fuck up.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2009)

Ben returning COMPLETELY defeats the purpose of OMD/BND.

I wonder if Marvel can continue this level of fail?  Really, they're trying really really hard to make me never come back to what was once my favorite comic series.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

I never actually read the Clone Saga, but I always liked the Scarlet Spider. His name was awesome and so was his costume. 

Speaking of Scarlet Spiders... are those Initiative MVP clones still alive.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

nope. I'm not sure the last one is still alive or went to the farm.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

They're ACTUALLY bringing back Ben Reilly?

Oh, not this way. . .


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe Ben replaced Peter before OMD?

Clones don't have souls, so they obviously have lower moral character.

The _real_ Peter will come back and wonder WTF has happened...

(No, not really...  Sigh)


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2009)

Seriously, you guys do know why Ben was created right?  It was so that Peter could remain married while at the same time letting them write stories about him being single.

What's the point in bringing him back now?  why not have brought him back and then NOT gone on to piss off the rest of your fanbase by retconning 20 years of Spider-Man history?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

> What's the point in bringing him back now?


Because now Ben's married.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Maybe Ben replaced Peter before OMD?
> 
> Clones don't have souls, so they obviously have lower moral character.
> 
> ...



kinda funny because when Ben first came out he was intended as a parody of how serious the Spidey books had gotten

I think one of the more iconic lines was "What happened Peter you used to be fun"


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

interesting idea

possible the whole "MJ & Pete never got married" retconned the Clone saga to having Ben still be alive, but you know far away and doing his own shit.

also I'm about 15% expecting him to end up with MJ


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

Kilo; I'm atleast 85% expecting to not care.





LIL_M0 said:


> Because now Ben's married.


I just had a mental image of m0's post punching the enclave in the post.  Falcon punch style.  Then I started thinking about the enclave and i'm back to playing fallout 3.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Kilowog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about 15% expecting him to end up with MJ
> ...


:rofl **


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Kilo; I'm atleast 85% expecting to not care.
> I just had a mental image of m0's post punching the enclave in the post.  Falcon punch style.  Then I started thinking about the enclave and i'm back to playing fallout 3.



My username is supposed to make people play Fallout 2, not the atrocity that is Fallout 3!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> They're ACTUALLY bringing back Ben Reilly?
> 
> Oh, not this way. . .



Settle down Cole


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Enclave said:


> My username is supposed to make people play Fallout 2, not the atrocity that is Fallout 3!


that isn't a very...compassionate statement.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2009)

You'll find I lack compassion when it involves Bethsoft


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

The reason why Ben Reilly was suppose to replace Peter was to have a single, unattached Spider-Man.

Look what that led to.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

That never seems to work out well does it?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2009)

Enclave said:


> You'll find I lack compassion when it involves Bethsoft



awwww did someone have too high expectation for a sequel


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Man, I guess I just win because this is my first Bethsoft game.  Fallout 3 + no expectations = JAAAAAWSUM!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2009)

Taleran said:


> awwww did someone have too high expectation for a sequel



I actually expected the game to be as pathetic as it turned out to be.  I knew from the start that Bethsoft didn't have what it took to make a Fallout game.  The only company that currently exists that could potentially pull it off is Obsidian and while they are making a Fallout now, it's still based off of Bethsofts fail engine.

I really wish that Troika had managed to get the rights to Fallout instead of Bethsoft, not only could it potentially have saved their company but they are the only company other than Obsidian that I think could do Fallout justice.

Oh and if you're wondering why I think Obsidian could do justice to Fallout, it's due to the fact that it's largely composed of former Black Isle devs.  Ditto for Troika.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

oil

Van Lente and Waid talk about the return of MJ


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

I hope Bullseye, somehow, mistakes her for Elektra and...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

no one is that stupid to confuse them.  _no one_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

He'll be given some extra special Avenger meds and then...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

I want MJ to kick the ass she's due. Married or not, she's still a Norman Osborn-Man cast member.



Too bad it will just be the wirters trying to rip off the old "that 70's show" but in the eighties vibe


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

nope.  _no one_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I want MJ to kick the ass she's due. Married or not, she's still a Norman Osborn-Man cast member.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it will just be the wirters trying to rip off the old "that 70's show" but in the eighties vibe


They did that for a half a season after T70S went into 1979. It was called that 80's show... and it sucked.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

One is a greek elegant beauty that strikes danger and grace with an eye glare.

The other one is  cosmopolitan young red headed woman beating with life charisma and art.



I love them both and Bullseye is dead


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Dead... yeah right. He's still got some dark avenging that needs to be done.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

That is such a perfect response.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Seriously though Banhammer, do you really think Bendis would allow him to be killed so soon?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

As though you can kill Bullseye at all. I don't think that could be done in _Daredevil_, much less Deadpool.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

He is untill next week.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 12, 2009)

What epic do they have planned for issue 600?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Aunt May is marrying J Johnah Jameson Sr. Pretty epic huh?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

The main story is mostly about Doc Ock vs Spider-man I believe. Apparently it also sets up some future storylines.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

No. Her Nephew is the Helldamned Spider-Man. She could do better than this out-of-nowhere schmuck, that is now suposed to be Ben's equal?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

They're bringing back Doc Ock, and making him a huge ass threat.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

I like JJJ Sr 

It's not like we've ever seen Uncle Ben anyway. We're just supposed to think he's a great guy cus Spidey says so.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

maybe so, but in what plotline? Jealous of may? Please. She's old enough to be his mother


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> maybe so, but in what plotline? Jealous of may? Please. She's old enough to be his mother



You lost me completely.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No. Her Nephew is the *Helldamned* Spider-Man. She could do better than this out-of-nowhere schmuck, that is now suposed to be Ben's equal?


I think I'll start using it from now on... without giving you any credit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

In what plotline could we bring Dock Oc now? As a pittyfull hiise fit of jealousy for loosing May Parker? Came on! He's an intelectual man, who is old enough to be her son


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> In what plotline could we bring Dock Oc now? As a pittyfull hiise fit of jealousy for loosing May Parker? Came on! He's an intelectual man, who is old enough to be her son



Uh no, I'm 98% certain his big return in 600 has nothing to do with Aunt May.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

It better 
Doc Ock has very little to do with Harry Osborn-Man unless he's come to be a god guy



Or going Punisher as well


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 12, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think I'll start using it from now on... without giving you any credit.



*Finish reading Amazing Spider-Man*

End of comic Ad: Starting next week, Marvel's new series, The Helldamned Spider-Man! Written by BanHammer with art by Skottie Young and covers by Rob Liefield!*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> They're bringing back Doc Ock, and making him a huge ass threat.



Oh.

How original. Maybe there will be a Anti-Ock or something? Maybe he attacks Spidey's family?

I'm excited!


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 13, 2009)

I've liked a lot of Dan Slott's stuff lately so I'm pretty optimistic about ASM 600. So what if the basic premise of 'Doc Ock attacks!' isn't original. He hasn't been around in a long time I don't think, and that's, you know, just the solicit. The story could be very cool, and possibly even 'original' in some ways. 

Drawn by JR jr though I believe, I'm less excited about that


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

Wasn't there allready a Doc Ock rip-off? That got sonned by the actual Octavious.


Just saying, odds are, it isn't Otto that attacks Harry Osborn-Man.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

There's a rip off for every Spidey villain. Marvel is not good at originality


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah, but have you noticed a certain trend in Spider-Man ever since BND?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

Trying to be original and traditional at the same time?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

how every single story excapt for the ridiculous satanistic mathmatician, the trial, and nwtd have been all about the re-ashing of old Spider-Man rogues?


You know, in a way that they could just use the nostalgia factor from their fanboy days, but without tackling the offensive paradoxes the original villans would create.

And nothing so far, except for American Son has needed BND might I add.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> how every single story excapt for the ridiculous satanistic mathmatician, the trial, and nwtd have been all about the re-ashing of old Spider-Man rogues?
> 
> 
> You know, in a way that they could just use the nostalgia factor from their fanboy days, but without tackling the offensive paradoxes the original villans would create.
> ...



But but but, their marriage was making it impossible to do original stories!  Quesada wouldn't lie to us!  Not that fat bastard!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

he hired jeph loeb 


You tell me


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOSH!

That is the sound of Enclave's sarcasm flying right over BH's head!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2009)

Why does every villain have to have a plan what happened to you know commiting crimes


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOSH!
> 
> That is the sound of Enclave's sarcasm flying right over BH's head!



No, sarcasm, came back, I love you!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2009)

> *SPIDER-MAN: THE CLONE SAGA #1 (of 6)
> Written by HOWARD MACKIE & TOM DEFALCO
> Penciled by TODD NAUCK
> Cover by PASQUAL FERRY*
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 14, 2009)

I wonder if people have really been asking for it. 

So what is this, kind of like X-men Forever basically?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm guessing they're retconing the original story to make it match BND/OMD.  Also streamlining the entire event to what it was originally intended to be before it got bogged down in a million different plot lines.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 14, 2009)

I thought it was originally going to replace peter with the ben reilly character though. Or was it? I dunno, I never read the original.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I thought it was originally going to replace peter with the ben reilly character though. Or was it? I dunno, I never read the original.



That was the plan, it was to give them a single Spidy without pissing off fans.  Worked about as well as OMD/BND in regards to avoiding pissing off fans.

If you ask me, what they should have done was bring Ben back to be the Scarlet Spider while at the same time kept Parker as Spider-Man and NOT have his marriage dissolved.

That way people who want to read about a single Spidy have the Scarlet Spider, those who like Parker being married to MJ get to read Spider-Man.

Hell, I would have been a regular reader of both had they done that instead of the OMD/BND crap.  As it stands though, Marvel isn't selling a single comic to me until OMD/BND is retconned away and the marriage is back.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2009)

> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #604 & 605*
> Classified until 6/22/09
> ISSUE #604 - 32 PGS./Rated A ...$2.99
> ISSUE #605 - 48 PGS./Rated A ...$3.99







> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #606 & #607*
> Classified until 6/22/09
> 32 PGS. (each)/Rated A ...$2.99(each)









> *AMAZING SPIDER-MAN PRESENTS: ANTI-VENOM—NEW WAYS TO LIVE #1 (of 3)
> Written by ZEB WELLS
> Penciled by PAULO SIQUEIRA
> Cover by MIRCO PIERFEDERICI*
> ...









> *DARK REIGN: THE SINISTER SPIDER-MAN #4 (of 4)
> Written by BRIAN REED
> Pencils & Cover by CHRIS BACHALO*
> Mac Gargan vs. well, just about everyone. The Dark Avengers! The Redeemers, er, Redeemers! J. Jonah Jameson! It's a fight to the finish as your Frightening Neighborhood Spider-Man eats as many people as possible in 22 pages.
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$3.99


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 16, 2009)

anti-venom


----------



## Deviate (Jun 16, 2009)

It took me awhile to see what the fuck is going on in this picture. I can see Chris Bachalo is refrencing that Hammerhead vs Spider-Man cover from awhile back, but this cover just looks awful.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 16, 2009)

Deviate said:


> It took me awhile to see what the fuck is going on in this picture. I can see Chris Bachalo is refrencing that Hammerhead vs Spider-Man cover from awhile back, but this cover just looks awful.



I still don't see what the fuck is going on

And I'm not sure about Anti-Venom. Never read anything with him, but I did like the Eddie Brock Venom, so I dunno.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I still don't see what the fuck is going on



From what I can tell, Anti-Venom's face is in the middle. He is getting punched by two people, which is somehow causing his head to cave-in. Also, the guy on the right is pulling out his tongue.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 16, 2009)

Deviate said:


> It took me awhile to see what the fuck is going on in this picture.


:rofl









My guess is that he's getting jumped by the Avengers (New or Dark?)...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2009)

is that anti-venom? I thought it was regular venom


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought he was punching a block.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2009)

What the hell is going on in this cover, because the only thing I reconize is what might be a tongue.

Am I supposed to be looking at it upside down?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 16, 2009)

Deviate said:


> From what I can tell, Anti-Venom's face is in the middle. He is getting punched by two people, which is somehow causing his head to cave-in. Also, the guy on the right is pulling out his tongue.



Actually I think that is Gargan Venom.  It also took me a while to figure it out.  Although I think he has what looks like 2 tongues on that page.

Looks like there might be 4 fists on that page.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 16, 2009)

You're right, that is regular Venom. Now, why is there a small trail of Goblin glider smoke circling his face?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 17, 2009)

Deviate said:


> You're right, that is regular Venom. Now, why is there a small trail of Goblin glider smoke circling his face?



At first I thought that was a tongue.  Maybe it's a tail or a trendel(sp?).


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's really not _that_ hard to figure out. He's getting attacked on all sides by a mix of the dark avengers and whoever the redeemers are. You can see Daken's hand with the 2 claws on the left


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2009)

I see feminine boots. Is Kraven, the huntress, returning?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

Link removed

American Son preview


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

Link removed

Red Headed Stranger news

Link removed

American Son interview


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

Ben Reilly is back?

Flushed Pink Part Two


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

Jesus Christ.

They are not half assing ASM #600.

104 pages, with *NO ADS*

61 pages by Dan Slott & JRJR - Return of Doc Ock, the wedding


a bunch of 5-10 page stories by:

Bob Gale & Mario Alberti  - Peter Parker story
Mark Waid & Paul Azaceta - Uncle Ben dealing with raising Peter
Joe Kelly & Max Fiumara - set up for the return of Madame Web
Guggenheim & Mitch Breitweiser - Aunt May story


12 pages by Stan Lee and Marcos Martin - Stan Lee tells his "history of spidey"

6 Pages by Bendis and Joe Quesada - follow up on Spidey unmasking to the NA

story one page gags by Brubaker, Loeb and Fraction


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> They are not half assing ASM #600.
> 
> ...



Are you serious? I want this so much, I may actually buy it.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

this issue is so big, they actually left stuff out.  a handful of stories are going up on Marvel's website the day ASM #600 comes out


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> this issue is so big, they actually left stuff out.  a handful of stories are going up on Marvel's website the day ASM #600 comes out



How much is those spose to cost? And I expect at least ONE cover for every Spidey costume ever


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

dunno how much marvel web comics cost

main issue will be 4.99

here are the covers









John Romita Sr. is doing a cover too, but he's retired to it'll take a while for him to draw it, but he should have it done before release


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> dunno how much marvel web comics cost
> 
> main issue will be 4.99
> 
> ...



Middle two didn't show. I like Quesada's serious Spidey.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

Silver D Roger
Silver D Roger


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

Black Cat returns. . . back to the old "DON'T KNOW HIM" dynamic.

Jeez. . .


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2009)

Harry Osborn man ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2009)

It's hard to imagine anyone choosing Quesada's cover over JRJR's or Ross Red.

Also, American Son has got to be the best Spider-man arc in a long long time. At the very least, the best since BND started.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2009)

damn, this issue is just Harry Osborn getting kicked in the metaphorical balls over and over again.


----------



## Z (Jun 27, 2009)

Black Cat coming back...


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2009)

Peter's faith and like of Harry actually being justified??? Well, this will take some getting used to.

Also Guggenheim 
and Loeb


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

One of the few times I'll read through a Spider-Man issue.

The other time was to learn how they retconned Harry's death.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2009)

Sinister Spider-Man was awesome. Normally, I dislike Bachalo's art but it worked well with this.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2009)

he draws  great Venom


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 27, 2009)

I like his stuff, the only problem is sometimes his art can be confusing and not great at showing details.


----------



## Z (Jun 27, 2009)

Who was that guy at the end? "Should I laugh manically now?"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Who was that guy at the end? "Should I laugh manically now?"



Someone who really likes The Punisher?


----------



## Z (Jun 27, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Someone who really likes The Punisher?



Yes quite.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I like his stuff, the only problem is sometimes his art can be confusing and not great at showing details.



when he gets reined in and doesn't go all crazy with his art, he's actually pretty similar to Mark Buckingham's style


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 27, 2009)

I think he was that Doctor who had a 3:00 appointment with the Mayor.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> when he gets reined in and doesn't go all crazy with his art, he's actually pretty similar to Mark Buckingham's style



I like the craziness, I just think sometimes he ends up sacrificing storytelling clarity.



Juggernaut said:


> I think he was that Doctor who had a 3:00 appointment with the Mayor.



correct.


----------



## Z (Jun 27, 2009)

Gargan is doomed.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 28, 2009)

Norman bout to get fucked up now


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

oh, yes, really, gargan is really gonna have trouble with the league of L-listers...


I allready know how this thing is gonna end



*Spoiler*: __ 



he's gonna eat them all

Bet you didn't see that coming


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 28, 2009)

"L-listers"?  

I don't even think they're up that high.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

L stands for Last, Loosers, Lucky to be alive, and Lube.





Don't ask about the Lube


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 28, 2009)

I won't be asking then.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

Let me give you a hint though



Slyde Punch


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 28, 2009)

That's my favorite Spidey story ever. I'm going to go read it now.


----------



## Z (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't you people underestimate them.


----------



## shit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wonderman 

Makes me really happy to see how much he's fallen.


----------



## Z (Jun 29, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Wonderman
> 
> Makes me really happy to see how much he's fallen.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 That's in Lethal Legion, no?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2009)

Ultimate Slyde > Squirrel Girl.  Because any other making of that greatness is just going to win.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 29, 2009)

So Norman be banging all the hoes raw.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> John Romita Sr. is doing a cover too, but he's retired to it'll take a while for him to draw it, but he should have it done before release



he's done


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2009)

Good thing he's retired...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2009)

he's old, he was the 2nd penciller on ASM back in the 60's.  he hasn't drawn professionally for over a decade.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that cover looks pretty good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't want Romita Sr. being put anywhere near post-OMD. I just can't see it, he looks too old-school to me (and I mean that in a good way)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2009)

One of the very few old-school artists I still enjoy to this day is Perez.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 9, 2009)

Annual # 36 revisited the clone saga. I'm not a big fan of a lot of things that went down during that mess, but I did like Ben Reilly as the Scarlet Spider and as Spider-Man.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2009)

doesn;t seem like they're bringing back Ben, just that they're acknowledging the Clone Saga happened


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe you read a different comic than I did, but it sure seemed like Ben is out there somewhere torching people's houses.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2009)

It looks like Ben torched the house during the years he wandered around trying to find his place.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2009)

Link removed

American Son finale


----------



## Deviate (Jul 10, 2009)

Ben shouldn't come back and I don't think he will. I was just saying that Ben was the highlight of the clone saga, at least in my opinion. While almost everything else about the clone saga was fail.

Anyway, American Son. American Son, an awful name and an awful design. For some reason the design reminds me of that armor Captain America was wearing to keep himself alive back in the '90's. I know Harry had no other choice but to wear that suit, but this can only end with Norman activating some kind of fail safe in the American Son armor. 

With Peter's mask covering only half of his face, do you think Norman will still not be able to recognize him or do you think that 'psychic blindspot' will come into play?


----------



## Amore e Morte (Jul 12, 2009)

ben rilley was written out of the comics, wasn't he...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2009)

Did I miss the last American Son?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

Amore e Morte said:


> ben rilley was written out of the comics, wasn't he...



No he was killed off, I don't remember by whom.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2009)

Norman Osborn.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2009)

What a tweest



You mean, really?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2009)

Ben jumped in front of a Goblin Glider when Norman was going to finish off Peter.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd be surprised if Marvel really did revive the actual Ben Reilly, not a guy who uses the Scarlet Spider costume.


----------



## Amore e Morte (Jul 13, 2009)

I know of bens death. However it just occured to me that years of spidermans life have been undone/redone, does this retcon erase the whole clone sage?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2009)

Eh. It depends whether you see it as a retcon or an 'alteration' ala HoM.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't see any way they can logistically bring Ben back, how do you come back from dust?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2009)

House of M reality warping and/or Mephisto.

From the former alone, Onslaught came back.

Even Legion is back, and he shouldn't exist anymore.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 13, 2009)

But Peter's flashback shows Ben decaying to dust. I don't think they'll be retconning the clone saga, per say. The only thing they'll fail to mention or retcon is Peter being married and MJ being preggors.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2009)

bad storyline to try to have fun with Spidey books


----------



## Deviate (Jul 14, 2009)

^ Oh shit...


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 14, 2009)

ASM 600 preview is on ign.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2009)

Ugh this annual

Guggenheim has to be the blandest writer alive


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 14, 2009)

hey so how was the arc done by Joe kelly?
was it good?


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2009)

It was awesome. Best arc in a looooooooong time, IMO.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 14, 2009)

Still one issue left


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 15, 2009)

So Marvel is launching a new monthly (or I guess a new volume), Web of Spiderman, to build off the gauntlet thing coming up. Fred van Lente and Barry Kitson are writing/drawing, and it also comes with a Spider-girl backup.

edit: can I just ask, is it really worth checking out Spider-girl? Because I read one or two of those Amazing Spiderman Family books with her in it, and the art was really bad and the story going on there was about how the mean symbiote clone of May Parker was such a mean girl to other girls at school and then maybe she dismembered someone maybe. That did not grab me at all.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2009)

interesting end to American Son.  I wonder what Harry's gonna do now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 15, 2009)

Joe Kelly is the freakin man!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

Joe Kelly is going to write an arc where Deadpool goes after Spider-Man


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2009)

As someone that seems to be aware of BND, that should be great.
Too bad it won't adress any of the conflicts properly, and just Obama out on us


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2009)

Big ass ray gun, crappy feet, obnoxiously large canon, a sword, bullets that don't go anywhere, ridiculous shoulder and knee pads, rows and rows of pouches

God, It's like liefield just came all over Peter.


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> interesting end to American Son.  I wonder what Harry's gonna do now.



oxycottin (sp?)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone want to play the Liefield drinking game?

Take a shot for every pouch you see.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd die of alcohol Poisoning...


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 17, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I'd die of alcohol Poisoning...



That's the first thing that came to my mind when I read CBG's post.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 20, 2009)

This week's Cup of Joe has preview art for the Clone Saga mini. Looks like it still plays out the same way; Aunt May has a heart attack and Mary Jane seems pregnant. I could be wrong about the last one because its just preview art.

Also, I like this preview art of ASM 601


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dark Reign: Mister Negative was pretty cool.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 21, 2009)

Clone Saga's art looks terrible to me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2009)

But I'll read it anyway.

If there are things that can get me to read post-OMD Spider-Man books, they are:

- explaining much-needed-explaining-shit (e.g. Harry's return)
- Felicia Hardy
- Ben Reilly


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just what is the appeal of Ben Reilly? I mean, if he's Parker's clone, is he anything more than Peter Parker with a very 90s costume?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2009)

He beat Venom directly without needing to get outside help or use fire/sound against him


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2009)

So i went out to the comic store and bought Amazing Spiderman #600 the Joe Q variant. It was worth the 8 bucks, no regrets


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2009)

Really? The Quesada one? That kind of surprises me... The JRJR and Ross ones just look so much better to me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

No single issue of a comic is worth 8 bucks.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

I got the Quesada variant for $2 because it was partially bent :ho





> No single issue of a comic is worth 8 bucks.


well ASM #600 is about as long as 4 individual issues...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

You bent it didn't you?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Really? The Quesada one? That kind of surprises me... The JRJR and Ross ones just look so much better to me.



Not for $20 haha

Plus the Joe Q one looks way better in person then it does on the internet. Well im satisfied with it.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah, well then. $20, that's a lot. 

But yeah I'm sure it's worth it no matter what cover you got, assuming the stories are good.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You bent it didn't you?


the owners and pretty much all the guys who normally do the unloading and stuff are in San Diego right now, my LCS has a booth there and everything.

so the guys left in charge were the trainees, and there were apparently some boxes dropped.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 22, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> So i went out to the comic store and bought Amazing Spiderman #600 the Joe Q variant. It was worth the 8 bucks, no regrets



They were charging $15 at my LCS.  Can they do that?  The cover has the same price on it as the other issues.  I ended up buying the Ross cover.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2009)

Charged $20 to $40 range, at the LCSs I frequent.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2009)

The rosscover at my CBS it was just the regular $5 price maybe he ran out of the standard cover

He was selling the Joe Q cover for $8
and the Romita for $20

weird


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2009)

Only the Joe Q cover had a higher price.  Everything else was cover price.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

ASM #600 delivered.  was neat.

I lold at the fake covers

"Amazing Spider-Man and Batm-*CEASE AND DESIST*"


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2009)

Where did you see the fake covers?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

in issue #600.  there's one in between each of the stories


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah, okay.  I bought the issue, but haven't read it yet.

Edit:  Just got done reading it.  Wonder if the Spider-Man/Batman cover is viewable, somewhere, without the legal note on it?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

the Spider-Mobile story was fucking hilarious



LIL_M0 said:


> No single issue of a comic is worth 8 bucks.



after thinking it over.  Marvel could have priced #600 at $7.99 and it would have been reasonable.  I mean the hugeness of the issue aside, there are no ads or reprints.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Ah, okay.  I bought the issue, but haven't read it yet.
> 
> Edit:  Just got done reading it.  Wonder if the Spider-Man/Batman cover is viewable, somewhere, without the legal note on it?



of that cover?  nope.

but here are the cover to the two previous Batman/Spider-Man stories that came out decades ago


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the Spider-Mobile story was fucking hilarious


Yeah that's my favorite backup easily.

Didn't really like the take on Doc Ock though. It may have been hurt by JRJR's art (good for storytelling but not so much for cool looking character designs), but yeah, not feeling that at all.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

"I just love seeing good parenting "


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> of that cover?  nope.
> 
> but here are the cover to the two previous Batman/Spider-Man stories that came out decades ago



I actually own that issue.  I believe they team up and fight Carnage and Joker.  It's been a while sense I read it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the Spider-Mobile story was fucking hilarious



The Kid Who Collected Spider-Man

Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

A few years ago DC brought in Zoidberg into the mix, so Marvel  coup de grace'd with Comic Book Guy! XD


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 23, 2009)

ASM #600 is worth the money and it certainly delivers, but not thanks to the main story. I know JRJR is legend and all that stuff but I cant get intoo his art. Ock's redesign looks like a mummy with the costume of the Kick-Ass main character (also JRJR....) and it sucks. The creepy vibe it was supposed to send out only looked silly and retarded IMO. Slotts writing is at least better then NWTD but still the Spidey-banter was forced at some times.

I enjoyed the backup stories a lot more (Martin should be drawing huge events like this!!!!) and the Madame Webbe story was bad-ass. Kravens daughter looks like some distrubed child from some horror movie and the way Kelly scripted her during the figthing snene was awesome 

I already mentioned my dislike for JRJR, but why the f#*k does every female that this guy draws has those huge blowjob lips


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

I like JRJR 

also the main story made Doc Ock like a big credible villain again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

I still hadn't read the main story. I just skipped to the back ups to see if they were worth keeping.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

*Is one of these brides and grooms a clone?** (or Bucky?)*

No - Joe Quesada


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2009)

At least JJJJ has gotten rid of the hitler mustache


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also the main story made Doc Ock like a big credible villain again.



I don't really agree :\

And again, JRJR's storytelling is good, but cmon, Doc Ock was just like this mummy with a metal casing, arms crossed over his chest even, and a bunch of metal arms. And it didn't ever really feel like Spiderman was in danger.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

it's better than having him show up, get punched once and the story's over.

they did not exagerate, that is how about 2/3s of all Doc Ock appearances have _always_ played out.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2009)

Yea, I'm surprised nobody ripped his head off yet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

Just wanted to bring up how awesome the Mister Negative mini was again.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

by all rights he should have died years ago.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 23, 2009)

I think that's what Oct was bitching about in the beginning of the issue. That double wedding cover was the best. I, surprisingly, liked Stan Lee's backup story. 

The Gauntlet teaser looked cool. Anyone notice the mark of Kaine at the top? I guess Kraven is leading an army of Spidey's classic rouges through out the next year. Although I honestly don't like how they've tried to bring back Kraven through three different children over years.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

it looks like SW will be playing role in the Gauntlet.  Madame Web said "spider*s*" plural, plus you know she actually saw Jessica in her vision

SW has as big a connection to Madame Web as spidey
they're both in the NA and they've had no real team ups in like a decade


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 24, 2009)

Must purchase this. I felt a connection back to the original Spider-Man that I love


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Amazing Spider-Man #601 preview_


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Not much of a preview. Did you maybe mess up Kilowog? Because only the recap page is showing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2009)

Ha. . . Mayor J. Jonah Jameson. What a bastard.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Not much of a preview. Did you maybe mess up Kilowog? Because only the recap page is showing.


why yes, yes I did


Comic Book Guy said:


> Ha. . . Mayor J. Jonah Jameson. What a bastard.



I lold at the last issue of Amazing Spider-Man Family.  It's Pete's fault that JJJJr. decided to run for mayor


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

I still haven't gotten caught up with Amazing Spidey.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 30, 2009)

Read American son and nothing earlier. Like I did. You can guesstimate the rest.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Read American son and nothing earlier. Like I did. You can guesstimate the rest.



I've read everything OMD and beyond, up until 24/7. I'm not one of these whiny bitches that cry about continuity and a make-believe marriage, so I've liked the stories so far. I just hadn't had the time to finish the rest.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I've read everything OMD and beyond, up until 24/7. I'm not one of these whiny bitches that cry about continuity and a make-believe marriage, so I've liked the stories so far. I just hadn't had the time to finish the rest.



I wouldn't say I'm whining about continuity, but I'd like to know why the smartest people in the Marvel Universe do not know who Spider-man is. And the excuse of 'we remember someone unmasking during civil war, but we can't recall a face' is flat out the laziest excuse EVER. If I was a person getting beat up by spider-man on a monthly basis and I found out he unmasked, I'd be doing everything I could to find out who he is...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I'd like to know why...


because fictitious things occur in fiction.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

I love how the explanation given in the FF arc is an exact carbon copy rip off of what Johns' did with Flash's secret identity


----------



## shit (Jul 30, 2009)

I bet he's in bed with Vin's sister.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 1, 2009)

Most likely. I'm sure the next panel reveals Flash sleeping to the right of Vin's sister.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 1, 2009)

So just curious, how is everyone liking BND now?

I hated it at first (as im sure everyone did), but i dont mind it so much now.

Just kidnap joe kelly's family and force him to write spider-man for all eternity, then we'll be good.


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2009)

My biggest beef with BND was that it was never addressed, like no one even cared that half of Marvel continuity (and let's face it, Spidey is half of Marvel continuity) got royally changed. Now that it's being brought up in New Avengers, ASM, and elsewhere all over the place, I'm actually curious what happens now.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 1, 2009)

It seems the teams that question it wonder what happened, but then something comes up and they forget about it.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2009)

So I hear Quesada flipped out when someone questioned him about OMD at SDCC.  ETA on youtube?


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 1, 2009)

Ive read every ASM since Civil War. I hated it for awhile after BND but its been getting better for a couple months now


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey you know sometimes a character goes "I saw you do blah blah blah that one time and that inspired me"?

Well Bendis retconned Jessica Jones into being one of Peter's high school classmates.  Not only that, they made her one of the random classmates in this one issue *FROM THE '60s*.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 6, 2009)

I liked the back-up story more than the main story.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually Kilowog, her going to school with Peter was always part of her story, from back in Alias.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah, Alias. That was some good reading. Jessica Jones looked pretty damn good in this issue. Too bad she wasn't drawn like that in Alias...


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought Alias' art was perfectly suited to the tone of the book. Wouldn't have it any other way, really.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm curious. Did Mary do played any significant part here?


----------



## Deviate (Aug 6, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I thought Alias' art was perfectly suited to the tone of the book. Wouldn't have it any other way, really.



You're right and I agree with that.

But with all the sex in the book, I wish, for those scenes, to have used a different artist. Though I am grateful JRJR drew some of the flashbacks. Purple Man harem was hot.



> I'm curious. Did Mary do played any significant part here?



No.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I thought Alias' art was perfectly suited to the tone of the book. Wouldn't have it any other way, really.



well yeah, "relatively new character knew/met/something established character in the past" is a very common retcon.

But I don't think anyone has ever had the balls needed to actually pull out a 40 year old issue and say "yeah that one in the background, that's this character"



Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm curious. Did Mary do played any significant part here?



she apparently knows that Pete is Spidey.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

Well then. No need to read it then!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm hesitant to believe it though, it's too likely to be a swerve.

but I'd love it to be true


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 6, 2009)

Deviate said:


> You're right and I agree with that.
> 
> But with all the sex in the book, I wish, for those scenes, to have used a different artist. Though I am grateful JRJR drew some of the flashbacks. Purple Man harem was hot.



Pretty sure all the Jewel flashbacks were Bagley. 

Also, sex? They just woke up next to each other. Not sure how to respond to that honestly.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 6, 2009)

*slaps forehead*

Shit, you're right. I was at work when I typed that, so I was unable to check out the source material.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 6, 2009)

I expected more outta this chapter man...seemed like a mild filler to me.  + Same ol Jessica Jones crap from New Avengers (not that it was bad, but I mean I already read it in New Avengers)


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 6, 2009)

wathever happened to the cool old spidey I liked:
fearme

those where the days... Now spidey sucks IMO.
He's satans pet, he's life sucks. Only things keep happening to him, again, again and AGAIN.
I am surprised he hasnt commited suicide yet.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 6, 2009)

That cartoon does not hold up well.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 6, 2009)

You like Spider-Man living in a world where common thugs carry laser guns? (pew pew) Nah, I jest. That was a cool show.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well then. No need to read it then!



Mary sucks.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 6, 2009)

basing this on the 2 panels she speaks?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 7, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Mary sucks.


I fail to see how that could possibly be bad.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Amazing Spider-Man #602 preview_


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 7, 2009)

lol Grandpa Max from Ben 10 made an appearance in #601 or it looks a lot like him


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 7, 2009)

wow, a classic supervillain trap door.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2009)

> As to the details of the story, I liked it quite a bit, but it does raise some interesting questions, as well as–and, uh, Spoiler Warning, I guess–confirming that Mary Jane does still remember Spider-Man’s identity, which I’ll confess to being split on. On the one hand, in the year since the soft reboot and the promise that nobody knew Peter Parker was Spider-Man, not no way, not no how, he’s revealed his identity to the Avengers and the Fantastic Four (although notably skipping Daredevil), and if Mary Jane knows too, that seems like an awful lot of hubub just to get rid of one issue of Civil War. And if the speculation’s true and Mary Jane made a deal to not forget about her marriage, then the fact that we saw shacking up with a movie star a few months after the deal means she’s awfully quick to get over her heartbreak.
> 
> But on the other hand, there’s the idea that Kurt Busiek brought up in Untold Tales of Spider-Man #14–honestly one of my favorite Spidey stories ever, despite the fact that me and like eight other people have actually read it–which is that MJ’s known his secret identity since before her first appearance. I love that idea and the way it ties into MJ’s own “secret identity” as the flighty party girl that breaks down when she closes the door to stay with Peter after Gwen dies. It’s a core element of their relationship for me as a fan, and if Waid and the rest of Spidey’s “brain trust” are bringing that back to recast MJ as something other than a redheaded albatross around Peter’s neck, then I’m all for it.



this is an awesome idea that honestly never occurred to me.  I hope to god this is what they do.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah that is pretty good. Where did you get that?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2009)

the-isb.com

also


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2009)

Isn't he dead?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2009)

he's Mysterio


----------



## Deviate (Aug 9, 2009)

Which one though? Beck, the original one, is dead. There are still two more out there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Which one though? Beck, the original one, is dead. There are still two more out there.



But was alive in that story in Friendly-Neighborhood Spider-Man that no one remembers. There's also that one from the guy in The Evil That Men Do and another one

So there's three Mysterios


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he's Mysterio



Too true, too true. . .


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 9, 2009)

mysterio is pretty lame

except in the daredevil guardian devil story


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone read 602 yet?

I thought it was good. Charmeleon is badass. Wonder how Peter is gonna get outta this one 



 Check out my review in my sig too


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2009)

Calls Aunt May, of course.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But was alive in that story in Friendly-Neighborhood Spider-Man that no one remembers. There's also that one from the guy in The Evil That Men Do and another one
> 
> So there's three Mysterios



Beck is in Hell.



> Beck appears in the school auditorium in a dark red version of his costume and confronts Klum, before leaving him for Berkhart to deal with. Beck then confronts Miss Arrow, revealing that half his head is missing from the gunshot wound, and explains that, having gone to Hell for suicide, his "superiors" in the afterlife sent him back to Earth to maintain a cosmic balance. He also believes Miss Arrow to have a similar role, for the "other side", although she denies this.



I'm sure all of that will be reconned and no one will even give a shit about Mystero 2 and 3. Damn, I miss FNSM. It was the only comic to actually do something with all those new powers, new costume, and the public un-masking.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2009)

I wonder if Chameleon will be involved in Gauntlet. Since his niece is the one who seems to be putting it all together

 (for those who don't know *Chameleon = Kraven's brother*)




typhoon72 said:


> except in the daredevil guardian devil story



Mysterio had a fucking hilarious death.

Daredevil basically beat the shit out of him and then basically just kept on insulting him until Mysterio blew his own head off.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 14, 2009)

lmfao I know, that was kinda a boring arc until the end but I had no idea it was him and it all made since.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 14, 2009)

quick everyone, the ultimate and the mainstream comics are becoming too much alike. Let's fix this by turning the characters into similar status quo, dialing them back to the sixties and write stories with the same villans.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2009)

maroerly

Quesada confirms we will find out what MJ said to Mephisto, but not in this arc.  Sometime in 2010

Since Ben Reilly has been kept in continuity, Kaine will be showing up.

Jackpot mini


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh hey I just noticed you're a mod now. I was wondering what people were congratulating you for. Grats then.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah congrads!


----------



## Deviate (Aug 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ngure
> Since Ben Reilly has been kept in continuity, Kaine will be showing up.



Awwwwwww yeah! Kaine!

and congrats on becoming a mod


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2009)

Spending money?

On post-OMD ASM?


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2009)

Only if they get rid of OMD.

The storylines right now actually are pretty good but i just cant forgive them the crapfest they sold us as "a great way to solve a lot of problems".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2009)

The only time I read ASM was the explanation of Harry's return (which made me faceslam. Yes, FACESLAM) and Mary Jane's reappearance.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2009)

Slice, get over it. Seriously.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Slice, get over it. Seriously.



Why should he get over it?  Quesada fucked up and if you buy the comics then that's as good as supporting his decision.

I know I haven't read a single marvel comic since OMD.  I refuse to buy them now just on principal.  I don't care if the greatest stories Marvel has ever seen start getting made, I still will refuse to buy them until OMD has been retconned away and the marriage is returned.  I grew up with a married Spidy, that's the character who I'd always loved.  This new Spidy isn't Spider-Man, he's just some jackass in a Spidy costume.

Seriously, wasn't Ultimate Spidy supposed to be the "single Spider-Man"?  Whatever happened to that?  Also, if they wanted a single Spidy, why not bring back Ben Reilly?  That way you have a single Peter Parker and a married Peter Parker, best of both worlds right?  But NOOOOOOO Quesada had to go and retcon 20 years of Spidy history and alienate much of his fanbase.

So am I going to just get over it?  Hell no I won't, not ever and nobody ever should just get over it.

Really, it's people that continue to buy the comics even after something they highly disagree with happens that allows Quesada to pull this crap.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, see, now, that is just a ridiculous attitude. It's just comics. They aren't real, they're only stories. And the people working on ASM right now had nothing to do with that decision, much less the writers and artists on every other marvel title. GET. OVER. IT.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Whoohoo
> 
> Quesada confirms we will find out what MJ said to Mephisto, but not in this arc.  Sometime in 2010
> 
> ...



Seriously, What the Hell?



I mean look at those boots.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah, see, now, that is just a ridiculous attitude. It's just comics. They aren't real, they're only stories. And the people working on ASM right now had nothing to do with that decision, much less the writers and artists on every other marvel title. GET. OVER. IT.



How about you get over my opinion?  I don't give a darn if they're real or not.  I also don't give a flying fuck if the people currently working on ASM had nothing to do with it, that's so not the point.

Point is something happened that retconned 20 years of history, the very 20 years of history that I've been reading Spidy and have been a huge fan of.  How am I supposed to just "get over it" when a huge core piece of my favorite comic character suddenly was taken away from him?  He's just not the character I once loved.  He's just not Spider-Man anymore in my eyes.  You have to know that your telling me to get over it will not change my opinion in the least bit and it won't change other peoples opinions.

I'm doing exactly what you're supposed to do when a company does something you don't like, no longer give them my money.  They'll get my money again once they fix their screw up.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

And this doesn't seem at all like an overreaction to you? If spiderman isn't the character you enjoy anymore, then sure don't buy those books. But laying the blame at the feet of all of Marvel pretty silly. And over the marital status of a fictional character. And you're not even getting anything through to them at all by not buying any marvel books, that's what really blows my mind. The message is much clearer if people only stop buying ASM books.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2009)

You know they're gonna retcon it all away eventually anyway, but it will be farrrrrr down the road I think, when no one will give a darn, even Enclave. Then it'll piss off a whole new generation.

Ahhh comics.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 19, 2009)

lmao...so to be ignorant to this whole conversation....

*Who read ASM #603!?*


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Chameleon just did pretty much every possible thing you can do to fuck up Peter's life.


----------



## Slice (Aug 21, 2009)

I liked how he effectlively did anything Peter would not have done, like beeing on time, beating up that stalker and getting it on with his roomate... again


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2009)

and he made fun of the fact that Flash lost his legs in Iraq, also the whole Gwen Stacy moment with MJ


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

On that note, I'm just wondering when they'll attach legs to Flash Thompson.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

*THAT'S* what Chameleon did to Harry?  Did not see that coming.



Also yes, it looks like MJ DOES know Pete is Spidey.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 10, 2009)

yup she knows. I was like WTF when I saw Harry in this issue. Some pretty funny moments in this issue.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

seriously the ending of the last issue had me worried for Harry

you win this round Van Lente


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 12, 2009)

Fuck.......Pete should be on his knees and thanking Chameleon. Dude fixed his problems AND got him daily Pn$$y

And yet I get the feeling that next issue "poor mister Parker" will be complaining how bad his life is


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

Needed more Namor


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 12, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Needed more Namor



Indeed.

How can Namor be a bad thing?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2009)

Chameleon turned Flash into an alcoholic and ruined that friendship

and that's something that matters to Pete


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 12, 2009)

Id rather be going out with MJ than Gonzales' Sister


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Id rather be going out with MJ than Gonzales' Sister



Let's not be picky here


----------



## mootz (Sep 14, 2009)

I finally read One more Day to see what everyone was talking about

My response:


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2009)

oh godp eople going on long huffy rants about how what CHameleon did with Michelle was rape

MGK weighs in and talks about the while legal stuff
Here is a video you might like,

also this is a funny world we live in
Here is a video you might like,


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Not like it happened in real life, its a comic. Who cares...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2009)

click the 2nd link


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 14, 2009)

I did before, and lol. I was just responding to the first link though, my bad


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2009)

Anti-Venom? Black Cat returning?

Can this become any better for me?


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 18, 2009)

You like Anti Venom? LAME

Black Cat is win though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

I still haven't read past the "24/7" arc.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> You like Anti Venom? LAME
> 
> Black Cat is win though



Bitch please, the original Eddie Brock was my first comic-book character and I've stayed with him through thick and thin


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Bitch please, the original Eddie Brock was my first comic-book character and I've stayed with him through thick and thin



Eddie Brock + Venom symbiote = win

Eddie Brock + white Anti Venom = fail

and yes, it's as easy as that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2009)

Slice said:


> Eddie Brock + Venom symbiote = win
> 
> Eddie Brock + white Anti Venom = fail
> 
> and yes, it's as easy as that.



He's the closest thing I have to Lethal Protector Venom

Not a complete fan of the art though, I think Clayton Crain or even Bachelo would have been better. In his mini, he just looks like a built guy with some tentacles on his back, it doesn't look 'alive' enough for me

Also lol @ Punisher. I have the series when Punisher vs Venom the first time, they both had similar goals but still clashed anyway. Bullets weren't effective then either


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He's the closest thing I have to Lethal Protector Venom



I remember when this came out, it was  one of the first comics i ever read. Good stuff. 

Sometimes i miss the 90s.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

so it looks like no hanky panky happened between Chameleon and Michelle


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2009)

Wait? What? Was it retconned?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

kinda, as in they had a flashback two issues later, well before fan backlash has anything to do with the decision.

so no, not a retcon.  people on the internet just have dirty minds


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2009)

605? Or 604?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

#605       .


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2009)

The thing that interests me more is how they are going to explain MJ knowing about Peter beeing Spiderman. About his roommate i couldnt care less.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> #605       .



What flashback? There wasn't a flashback in that issue


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

weird, why'd I say flashback?  anyways on the page before Michelle punches Pete she said they only did it once, 2nd time they just made out


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2009)

So you're just taking what she said literally?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah that.  could have abeen  it always said that, or Van lente was trying get people to shut the fuck up.  they've been pestering him without end for weeks


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2009)

I-mockery's article on this was very accurate.


----------



## Slice (Sep 24, 2009)

Poor Pete, the guy just has nothing but bad luck when it comes to women


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

Mckone draws a very nice womens

I think I might even go out and purchase these issues


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2009)

This last issue of black cat was really hillarious


How did you shove a microscope down there in one piece


The laws of phisic are known to bend for a ticked off bordequean


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 26, 2009)

This is the Spidey that I like. Problems with hot women


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2009)

beginning of this issue was hilarious


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 27, 2009)

I call it my Hilarity Ensues powers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I now know who to commission Black Cat from, if I can't afford Finch or Dodson.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 27, 2009)

just buy The Evil Men Do instead.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> just buy The Evil Men Do instead.



Don't remind me of that


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2009)

The first 2 issues were good.

3rd issue and what Smith wrote after the years hiatus onwards. . . I wanted my fucking money back.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2009)

4 terrible issues ruined the 2 good issues

And the bad was worse than the good was great


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2009)

At least Dodson delivered artwise.

But then I read the story, and become depress again, the good art marred by shitty story.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 27, 2009)

I loved this issue, cant believe i forgot to review it. I want to see Michelle try to put Peter down the garbage disposal.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2009)

for Dodson + Black Cat, just buy the 1st TPB of Millar's Spider-Man


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2009)

My Immortal

big interview with all the writers about the next months of stories


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> for Dodson + Black Cat, just buy the 1st TPB of Millar's Spider-Man



Or, if you have the funds, get a commission at a con. . .


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone read the clone sage yet?

----------------
Now playing: Stevie Wonder - [Songs in the Key of Life Disc #01] Isn't She Lovely   [foobar2000 v0.9.6.2]
via


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

way to go Pete


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Damn it.

Black Cat is Peter-shallow again. . .

So how many steps back is that?


----------



## Deviate (Oct 1, 2009)

Black Cat wearing Spidey's costume is hot. (MJ wearing his uniform is hotter though).


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2009)

if Spidey had an account, I would neg the fuck out of it for this


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 2, 2009)

Betting that was the only way they could make a porn joke in ASM. 

Where's that from?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2009)

next week's issue, preview is up


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 2, 2009)

What the hell happened to the art, it went from great to shit to okay


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 2, 2009)

There was a fill in artist.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2009)

Stupid fill-in artist.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2009)

every single artist is basically a fill in artist when it comes to ASM


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 3, 2009)

I was talking about, and I'm pretty sure typhoon was talking about this too, the bad fill in artist on this week's issue. It was just a few pages but it almost ruined the issue for me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 9, 2009)

BEST ISSUE OF SPIDER-MAN SINCE LAST WEEK

HE'S BACK!!!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> BEST ISSUE OF SPIDER-MAN SINCE LAST WEEK
> 
> HE'S BACK!!!



this reminds me of that scene in the 2nd movie.  where he goes "I'm back!" then falls and walks away saying "ow, my back"


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2009)

dear lord, the final page of Millar's Spider-Man run is hilarious


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2009)

So what have I been missing? I stopped reading right after 600...or 500...whatever the big hundred was recently


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2009)

MJ came back, she knows Pete is Spidey, she apparently couldn't deal with double life so they split.

Chameleon pretends to be Peter, fucks up his love life, arranges for Harry to live in a house full of hot Bostonian women who happen to be related to Parker.

Black Cat comes back, she and Peter ... well you know 

The Clone Saga happened and nothing you do is ever going to change that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> MJ came back, she knows Pete is Spidey, she apparently couldn't deal with double life so they split.
> 
> Chameleon pretends to be Peter, fucks up his love life, arranges for Harry to live in a house full of hot Bostonian women who happen to be related to Parker.
> 
> ...



Huh. Aside from the  none of that interests me.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2009)

Kaine is awesome


----------



## Slice (Oct 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> The Clone Saga happened and nothing you do is ever going to change that.



When the clone saga was running i furtunately was too young to read anything in english and they only published a few translated comics here. So the only thing clone related i knew of was the mini arc of Spiderman:TAS.

Now that i am older i was told it sucked, and so i ignored it. But this was running for two years straight so its kinda hard to ignore that it really happened - you know in case someone would do something as stupid as to make a deal with the devil to re-arrange the past.... oh... wait... 



Chaos Ghost said:


> Huh. Aside from the  none of that interests me.



Chameleon arc was pretty good, you should read it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2009)

Did anyone else keep getting confused on who Damon Ryder was, every other page he was drawn differently.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 10, 2009)

At first I thought Ben Reily was talking to himself in a mirror...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 13, 2009)

I just realized: Chameleon can now never do anything that would involve him with Peter Parker, and Peter Parker can now never do anything that would get him national attention, since Chameleon thinks that he killed him. And since Spider-man was lucky enough to get the drop on him, it won't take much to put two-and-two together...


----------



## blackshikamaru (Oct 14, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> At first I thought Ben Reily was talking to himself in a mirror...



I thought I was the only one. I had to re-read a few panels because It didn't make sense to me who was saying what.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2009)

The looks were consistent, it was just a younger Ryder. But young Ryder and Reilly definitely looked too similar.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a question: generally when you launch a new series, don't you want the first issue to be... good?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I have a question: generally when you launch a new series, don't you want the first issue to be... good?



The Web of Spidey wasn't good?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I have a question: generally when you launch a new series, don't you want the first issue to be... good?



it's an anthology.  quality is bound to vary a lot.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2009)

So Kaine remembered, which kinda does make sense

lol if Kaine somehow forgot


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I just realized: Chameleon can now never do anything that would involve him with Peter Parker, and Peter Parker can now never do anything that would get him national attention, since Chameleon thinks that he killed him. And since Spider-man was lucky enough to get the drop on him, it won't take much to put two-and-two together...



Peter has a psychic block that stops people from putting it together. They have to see him physically remove his mask


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 23, 2009)

Who the fuck is Kaine??? He hasnt been in any of the flashbacks, I swear I thought he was Damon for half the issue.

Kaine has been in all the issues, I just thought he was Damon since he injected himself with DinoDNA and Kaine looks like he is half Dino...im so fucking confused

Oh and this issue was actually not that bad.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2009)

Kaine is an imperfect Peter Parker clone, he's been around for at least 15 years at this point


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2009)

I think it would have been more hilarious if Kaine didn't know who Spidey was


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2009)

this roto cone saga bores the shit out of me.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 24, 2009)

The mess this guy is making of Peter's personal life is by far the most interesting part of it.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Peter has a psychic block that stops people from putting it together. They have to see him physically remove his mask



Yeah, but if you were Chameleon, and you kinda remember, y'know, KILLING PETER PARKER AND ASSUMING HIS LIFE, only to have your plan foiled at the hands of Spider-man, you'd wonder how the hell Peter Parker survived being dropped in acid the next time his name pops up for something....


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 25, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Yeah, but if you were Chameleon, and you kinda remember, y'know, KILLING PETER PARKER AND ASSUMING HIS LIFE, only to have your plan foiled at the hands of Spider-man, you'd wonder how the hell Peter Parker survived being dropped in acid the next time his name pops up for something....


Say it with me now.
*"M - A - G - I - C"*


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 25, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Yeah, but if you were Chameleon, and you kinda remember, y'know, KILLING PETER PARKER AND ASSUMING HIS LIFE, only to have your plan foiled at the hands of Spider-man, you'd wonder how the hell Peter Parker survived being dropped in acid the next time his name pops up for something....



It's like a spider power. better yet, remember Glory/Ben duality in Buffy? Something like that. people can't associate the thought Peter Parker and "blank space" is spider man's identity unless he removes the mask in front of them

exvept for mj for some reason


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 26, 2009)

so the characters from the clone saga are back?

what issue did this start in?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2009)

608 I think? It's just this one arc.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 26, 2009)

^thanks

i'll have to check it out sometime this week.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 26, 2009)

Actually started back in an annual a while ago when it was Aunt May's engagement party and we meet the Reilly's. Also when Parker first meets his hot cousins


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> It's like a spider power. better yet, remember Glory/Ben duality in Buffy? Something like that. people can't associate the thought Peter Parker and "blank space" is spider man's identity unless he removes the mask in front of them
> 
> exvept for mj for some reason



Then screw the Spider-man connection. If Peter Parker's name pops up shouldn't Chamelon be like "Wow, I killed that guy and banged his roomate...."


----------



## Shadow (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok I read from 600-609 which is the current issue no?

So Im a bit confused.......so Amazing Spiderman and Brand New Day are connected right?  I once read the book where Spidey and Brock/Anti-Venom fought with osborn and I think that was Brand New Day vol. 3 or something.

then i start from issue 600 because people tell me MJ is back and stuff.  AnyhOOO......I seem to remember that when Peter was hired as a Paparazi by Bennet that he was able to take a picture of MJ with that celebrity who was caught using mutant growth hormone.  but he didint remember her.  Or did i just misread that? Cause I remember MJ helping spidey fight that ink lady in the panic room.  But they never bumped into each other before that right?

Also Peter is crazy michelle is hot


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Ok I read from 600-609 which is the current issue no?
> 
> So Im a bit confused.......so Amazing Spiderman and Brand New Day are connected right?  I once read the book where Spidey and Brock/Anti-Venom fought with osborn and I think that was Brand New Day vol. 3 or something.



BND is a collection of story arcs in ASM.



> then i start from issue 600 because people tell me MJ is back and stuff.  AnyhOOO......I seem to remember that when Peter was hired as a Paparazi by Bennet that he was able to take a picture of MJ with that celebrity who was caught using mutant growth hormone.  but he didint remember her.  Or did i just misread that? Cause I remember MJ helping spidey fight that ink lady in the panic room.  But they never bumped into each other before that right?



No, you must've misread that. And yes, they never bumped into each other in the comic after One More Day til that time you're talking about, if that's what you're asking.



> Also Peter is crazy michelle is hot



I'd just string her along for a while, but I wouldn't srsly date her either. Peter Parker doesn't meet ugly chicks. He gets hit on by some randomg super model every four issues.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 29, 2009)

So MJ knows Peter is still spidey because she made a deal with memphisto right?

Also what made Peter so UN-mask happy infront of the superhero community? Avengers FF4?

Can somebody tell me about this clone saga cause im confused.  How exactly is the Reilly's connected to peter?  I thought Ben Reilly was a clone OF peter


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2009)

Shadow said:


> So MJ knows Peter is still spidey because she made a deal with memphisto right?



Probably that's the actual reason, but the storyline reason is because she dated him for years and almost married him, so Peter being Spidey was too big a part of her life for her to forget. It seems tho that the writers are only using Reed Richards' explanation of the phenomenon when it suits their interests.



> Also what made Peter so UN-mask happy infront of the superhero community? Avengers FF4?



They're his buddies? PIS? Your guess is good as any. I'm thinking he had a concience attack and wanted to show the Avengers so he wouldn't be kicked out, since one of his villains is causing Dark Reign. And the F4 just get anything they want like spoiled babies.



> Can somebody tell me about this clone saga cause im confused.  How exactly is the Reilly's connected to peter?  I thought Ben Reilly was a clone OF peter



Reilly is Aunt May's maiden name. We've never seen her side of the family (I don't think) until recently. Ben Reilly was the name of Peter's clone, but Peter named him, and also Peter sometimes goes by that alias still when he's hiding or w/e.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Deviate (Nov 2, 2009)

This is the one The List issue I have been waiting for.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2009)

that suit of armor needs to be green


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 3, 2009)

I want to know how Norman tracks him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2009)

No JRJR failing up the panels?! Sweet!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2009)

Andy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Adam


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> No JRJR failing up the panels?! Sweet!


I thought we would never see eye to eye again.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2009)

meh I'd honestly prefer JRJR to Adam K. on this, but JRJR's death of Frank Castle was awesome so it worked out.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm with M0 on this one. This is a fight that needed to look epic, especially seeing the 'broadcast around the world' angle it's going to take. JRJR can't do that.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 3, 2009)

I never understood the JRJR hype. Square faces and blocky characters just aren't my thing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I thought we would never see eye to eye again.


Mo --->  <--- Agmaster





Petes12 said:


> I'm with M0 on this one. This is a fight that needed to look epic, especially seeing the 'broadcast around the world' angle it's going to take. JRJR can't do that.


Mo --->  <--- Petes12


hitokugutsu said:


> I never understood the JRJR hype. Square faces and blocky characters just aren't my thing



You're my new best friend!


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2009)

so is the clone giberish done yet


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2009)

You mean the miniseries or the story arc?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2009)

It's a chance for Kaine to return so stfu BH


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

sure JRJR's faces are annoying (and how), but when it comes to straight up violent and action packed fights, he's pretty much unmatched in every single way.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 4, 2009)

Miniseries is so far crap. I don't remember Kaine ever being witty.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm just allergic to the word "clone"

tell me when this is over


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Miniseries is so far crap. I don't remember Kaine ever being witty.



to be fair, he's a clone of Spider-man isn't he? Why wouldn't he have a bit of the same humor?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> sure JRJR's faces are annoying (and how), but when it comes to straight up violent and action packed fights, he's pretty much unmatched in every single way.



I think that's why he's so popular with Spider-man. Spider-man lends himself well to dynamic action and his face doesn't show!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You're my new best friend!







Petes12 said:


> I think that's why he's so popular with Spider-man. Spider-man lends himself well to dynamic action and his face doesn't show!



Actually I think it thanks to JMS that JRJR got to be "this generation definitive Spider-Man artist" (just quoting Dan Slott here ).
In early 2000 when JMS took over ASM you wouldn't believe how big the hype was for the title. At the time JRJR being the artist got a enormous boost in popularity. That was the moment he got the be in Spider-Man artist hall of fame. Also being the son of JRSR definitely helps I guess.


----------



## shit (Nov 4, 2009)

Spidey said:
			
		

> I'm betting it's not a coincidence you (Kaine) come back into my life the same time Damon Ryder show up with a mad on for Ben Reilly.





			
				Wacker said:
			
		

> Not a coincidence? Clearly Spider-Man is not familiar with Guggenheim's writing.







			
				Guggenheim said:
			
		

> Slott you, Steve. I'm quitting this book after next issue.



HOORAY!!!!! YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I think that's why he's so popular with Spider-man. Spider-man lends himself well to dynamic action and his face doesn't show!



exactly   !


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 5, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Then screw the Spider-man connection. If Peter Parker's name pops up shouldn't Chamelon be like "Wow, I killed that guy and banged his roomate...."



Y'know, I hate beating a dead horse, but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



at this latest issue of Spider-man, HOW COULD CHAMELEON NOT PUT 2-2 TOGETHER! I'm sure even Dr. Doom has to google something or watch Fox News every now and then. Peter Parker's name has to come up right next to Spider-man's, And it's not like this happened 2-3 years down the line and would be something he would forget, but its the next goddam storyline! less than a month has passed since Chameleon thought he killed Peter Parker, and now he's like the #1 youtube video?


----------



## shit (Nov 5, 2009)

^        magic


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 5, 2009)

I still abhor this storyline. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) had to mess up Spiderman cause he had a hot wife. I still find it funny that God visited Spiderman and told him to suck it up and then he accepted the devils deal.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

What a horrible and boring end to a potentially good arc


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh god damn it, why did I decide to reread JMS' ASM run?  I had pretty much completely gotten over OMD and now all the hate is rushing back


----------



## Deviate (Nov 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What a horrible and boring end to a potentially good arc



I completely agree. Raptor was fucking retarded. I'm happy Kaine killed his dumb zz-list ass. Clone Saga mini blows and now combined with this ending, might make the editors want to forget the clone saga again.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 6, 2009)

I thought it was a good concluding issue to a shitty arc. Next issue is SM and DP right? Then Gauntlet?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 6, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> ^        magic



FUCK



MAGIC


I'm only reading the next arc for deadpool. Then it's byebye again to Spidey. I'll get me fix from New Avengers, till he leaves that team and then I'm stuck with the cool story, but shitty drawing style in Ultimate.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

gotta say I hate the concept of OMD as much as you, but please stop acting like a 3 year old

anyways




*Spoiler*: _Amazing Spider-Man #611 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2009)

More Deadpool plus, Skottie Young knock-off art? Pass.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

It's a universally accepted fact that Joe Kelly + Deadpool = good

most DP writers admit to trying too hard (and failing) to copy the way Kelly wrote him.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]RK6KYZXo9g8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Nov 6, 2009)

That was such an awesome intro convo.

Not sure about the elaborate sight gag with all the costumed marvel girls... That just seems like trying too hard.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What a horrible and boring end to a potentially good arc



They had me, then they pulled the last page


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 12, 2009)

Yo Mama Jokes? Really?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2009)

is the clone thing over?


and if so, is the art not painfull to read?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2009)

the arc is over, today's issue was a one shot with deadpool, written by joe kelly. but the art, well it's not bad, it's just very out there.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah it's over. And for the most part, yeah, the art is pretty painful. I really don't like this hyper exaggerated art style. I kept having to look at a panel multiple times just to figure out what was going on. Tho it's nowhere near as bad as the faces during the clone saga arc. I couldn't tell who was Ben Reilly and who was Raptor, and Kaine looked like the guy who played Sabertooth in the first X-Men movie.

I mean, look at this. I know Spidey is flexible and all, but bodies can't possibly bend like this...


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 13, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Yeah it's over. And for the most part, yeah, the art is pretty painful. I really don't like this hyper exaggerated art style. I kept having to look at a panel multiple times just to figure out what was going on. Tho it's nowhere near as bad as the faces during the clone saga arc. I couldn't tell who was Ben Reilly and who was Raptor, and Kaine looked like the guy who played Sabertooth in the first X-Men movie.
> 
> I mean, look at this. I know Spidey is flexible and all, but bodies can't possibly bend like this...


That is pretty bad
Also whats up with Spidey,s right arm it looks so awkward
Did deadpool break it in the issue or something?
His feet also look awkward expressly his toes and i am not realy a fan of how Spider-man's mask looks like.
I at least hope that the dialog is funny.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2009)

Alright, who wants to try to break down anatomy here? Be my guest.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it's pretty obvious. Spider-man got bitten by a radioactive Reed Richards...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2009)

okay, maybe I'll came back next iu, maybe hte stench of clones will be gone


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 13, 2009)

Art wasnt that good, but honestly I kinda got used to it halfway through. Its not really "bad" art its just weird as shit.

The dialogue was funny though, pretty good issue


----------



## Shadow (Nov 13, 2009)

It seeems that spidey's legs are so high up his arms that his other leg bent while his left arm got so pulled back because of it.  too LOL


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 14, 2009)

It's really exaggerated but the anatomy isn't the problem, it's just the storytelling gets a little confusing sometimes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2009)

Was that really Geoff Johns in the issue?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2009)

Electro: Populis Voice of the People


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 10, 2009)

For somebody whos been pretty meh about the Gauntlet so far, I have to admit issue 614 was pretty good. RIP Daily Bugle...


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2009)

so when is spiderman gonna hit on carol?


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2009)

This series is still alive?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 17, 2009)

Anti-Venom

It appealed to the small little inner-fanboy in me that I thought died many many winters ago

Lethal Protector

Very very noice


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2009)

brant is a carpet muncher. Just telling everyone


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> so when is spiderman gonna hit on carol?



*is reminded of Power Girl*


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 18, 2009)

#615 was amazing 

Did anybody notice the three muders were from Dexter. Death in bathtub, head smashed with hammer etc.
Also now the missing child. I know were van Lente gets his inspiration from


----------



## Bender (Dec 19, 2009)

I gotta say I love Marvel's logic 

"Fans don't like a married superhero" 

Was that a reference to Bats by any chance?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 19, 2009)

batman isnt married?


----------



## Bender (Dec 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> batman isnt married?



Nope 

(Well he was in Batman: Son of the demon)


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 20, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Anti-Venom*
> 
> It appealed to the small little inner-fanboy in me that I thought died many many winters ago
> 
> ...


So how is this character handled?
The last thing i read from wiki from him is that he tears a guard  in half.


----------



## Bender (Dec 20, 2009)

So are Spiderman and Black Cat back together?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 20, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> So how is this character handled?
> The last thing i read from wiki from him is that he tears a guard  in half.



Very much the same as when he was Lethal Protector, he'll gladly kill bad guys but he'll help druggies and other people with problems with his new suit



Blaze of Glory said:


> So are Spiderman and Black Cat back together?



They're friends with benefits


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Very much the same as when he was Lethal Protector, he'll gladly kill bad guys but he'll help druggies and other people with problems with his new suit


He looks pretty interesting, better than Carnage i presume.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 22, 2009)

March is going to be a busy month for Spidey fans. It looks like we're getting five issues of ASM, one issue of Web, one issue of Web, what looks like a new on-going, and a bunch of one-shots.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2009)

wow this new Sandman arc was just amazing


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> wow this new Sandman arc was just amazing



It was. It really made Sandman more interesting as a whole. I think he coulda let him keep the kid though


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2009)

Eh it was ok. Not a lot to criticize, but I didn't really care much about it either. I didn't like the art much though, and the 'twist' behind who committed the murders was really obvious. 

I really don't think I like the direction Van Lente took sandman's powers, tbh. Interesting for one arc, but in the future I'd rather see him back to his previous status quo there.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Eh it was ok. Not a lot to criticize, but I didn't really care much about it either. I didn't like the art much though, and the 'twist' behind who committed the murders was really obvious. I really don't think I like the direction Van Lente took sandman, tbh.



I think the art kinda worked for some reason, maybe because of Sandman I guess?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2009)

For me, it was like it was going for the same thing Marcos Martin went for, but it went too far. Too hokey and old school, or something.

Also, nothing annoys me more than the line "Only got one shot at this". It's so overused and lame and horrible and dumb. Still a good arc though.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2009)

it made me genuinely sad, which isn't something I can say about a comic these days


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2009)

I felt nothing, I'm a cold heartless bastard


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I felt nothing, I'm a cold heartless bastard



Naw your just "That Guy"

You all know "That Guy". Yeah, him.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2009)

ITT: No one has given up on re-hasing over and over again the old "classic spidey rogues."
Green goblin, kraven, electro, chameleon and so on.


Mary Jane, you and your stopping of people going forward and making people feel old.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

Ah, Kraven. . . Last Hunt.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 28, 2009)

*Damn.*





> AMAZING SPIDER-MAN (1999) #627
> 
> "SOMETHING CAN STOP THE JUGGERNAUT! PART 1" When a pounding Spider-Sense headache leads Spider-Man to the comatose body of his biggest, toughest foe, he realizes that something -- or someone -- can indeed stop the Juggernaut! But who? How? And who are they coming for next? Can Spider-Man find out before it's too late? And will Peter Parker ever get to have dinner with Carlie Cooper? Roger Stern and Lee Weeks (AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #580) return to unravel the mystery in the first part of the Spider-Man/Juggernaut Trilogy. Rated T …$3.99





Not looking good for ole' Juggy.


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2009)

^was it Red Hulk?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

*inb4CrazyMoronX*


----------



## Slice (Dec 28, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> ^was it Red Hulk?



Implying the red hulk will sneak into 616 canon




*still ignores anything containing the words "red" and "hulk" in 616


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 28, 2009)

lol rulk smash.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 28, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *inb4CrazyMoronX*


I wonder what is taking him so long


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, he doesn't come here often. Only the rare visit.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 28, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, he doesn't come here often. Only the rare visit.


He wil come when he sees the image of Juggernaut.
Anyway does someone know some good spidey books ?


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 28, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> He wil come when he sees the image of Juggernaut.
> Anyway does someone know some good spidey books ?


what are you looking for, classic sagas? current ongoing series? graphic novels?

Personally, i cant consider anything after OMD good, it's my way to protest, refuse and resist Quesada's sending +30years of Spidey continuity to the trashcan


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I refuse to ackowledge that awesome looking cover if it's kraven related


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Juggernaut beat up? 

Do not want.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

Madame Web? Actually back and relevant to Spider-Man?

Hmm. I'll give a look-see.


----------



## shit (Dec 29, 2009)

Last time we saw Web before this was in Other, rite?



Yōkai said:


> what are you looking for, classic sagas? current ongoing series? graphic novels?
> 
> Personally, i cant consider anything after OMD good, it's my way to protest, refuse and resist Quesada's sending +30years of Spidey continuity to the trashcan



Joe Kelly has been excellent. Waid has been great. Slott has been good. Van Lente has been kay.

Now that Guggenheim and JMS aren't shitting it up, it's a great book. It's also superior now because there's no Sensational Spiderman, which kinda blew IMO.

When are you fewls gonna realize? Continuity means shit as long as it works and the writing is good.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 29, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> what are you looking for, classic sagas? current ongoing series? graphic novels?
> 
> Personally, i cant consider anything after OMD good, it's my way to protest, refuse and resist Quesada's sending +30years of Spidey continuity to the trashcan


I would like some good spidey graphic novels.
Also the Wolverine- Spidey team up in the snow in BND was pretty entertaining.
I also don,t have much problems with eddy brock in BND atleast he is not the old:'RAWWWWWWWWW SPIDERRRRRRRMAAAAANNN RAWWWWWWWWW' person any more.


----------



## Z (Dec 29, 2009)

Red Hulk is coming to Amazing Spider-Man?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2009)

If Loeb is in it, there will be coming involved allright


----------



## Z (Dec 29, 2009)

lol Loeb **


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 29, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Joe Kelly has been excellent. Waid has been great. Slott has been good. Van Lente has been kay.
> 
> Now that Guggenheim and JMS aren't shitting it up, it's a great book. It's also superior now because there's no Sensational Spiderman, which kinda blew IMO.
> 
> When are you fewls gonna realize? Continuity means shit as long as it works and the writing is good.


"continuity means shit?" GAWD, such terrible words that a comic fan should never ever pronounce! 

You sound like a noob that just began reading Spidey one month ago, and doesnt care about the past or the rest of the MU. Comics without continuity only have their place in the elseworlds and alternative universes

A canonical comic out of continuity is like an ice cream cone without the ice cream. Hollow. empty. with all the good bits gone. Pointless like a broken pencil

Quesada did show the middlefinger to the loyal fans that supported the character for years, and we still support him?


I dropped Spiderman after OMD, and im not interested in reading it more until they reveal that everything in BND has been a dream and Spidey has been in suspended animation all this time somewhere.

Im gonna wait a couple more years, and if they dont retcon everything during that time, then i'll take a deep breath, exhale a big *SIGH*, and accept this sad destiny, and pick up Spidey comics again.


----------



## Slice (Dec 29, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Red Hulk is coming to Amazing Spider-Man?



He is not

The Red Hulk is not canon until i say so

*continues to live in denial


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 29, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> "continuity means shit?" GAWD, such terrible words that a comic fan should never ever pronounce!
> 
> You sound like a noob that just began reading Spidey one month ago, and doesnt care about the past or the rest of the MU. Comics without continuity only have their place in the elseworlds and alternative universes
> 
> ...


BND probably won,t stay forever but it wil take a while until it is reset ?gain'
Anyway are there some good spidey graphic novels?
I read some spider-man noir but don,t have much intrest in it afther spidey uses a gun to kill the Vulture.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> "continuity means shit?" GAWD, such terrible words that a comic fan should never ever pronounce!
> 
> You sound like a noob that just began reading Spidey one month ago, and doesnt care about the past or the rest of the MU. Comics without continuity only have their place in the elseworlds and alternative universes
> 
> ...



so you're saying All Star Superman is worthless because it's not in continuity.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2009)

it's not worthless because it's not forced into the continuity


If at the end of it got retconned, then yeah. It had no meaning. Waste of paper relatively to everything else


----------



## Z (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm just so fucking tired as to why they don't reveal who he actually is.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 29, 2009)

That's an ok reason to hate BND, but not everything that came after.

Not sure why everyone is so upset, the sappy soap opera bits about Peter+MJ was the absolute worst part of JMS' run. It's pretty funny to read it after BND though.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2009)

a beautifull deep masterpiece at that, but a meaningless one.

Like doriam grey's painting


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 29, 2009)

No, it was the worst thing by JMS I've ever read. The lame love crap, plus the hard luck kids at his school, talk about trite.

edit: oh yeah, and gwen's kids. 
...

the totemic stuff was kinda interesting, i only enjoyed it when the title was more focused on action.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 30, 2009)

From superherohype:


Thought this was pretty interesting


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm still crying over the loss of Puny Parker as an HS teacher and The Other.  Fuck the redhead, but the retardation?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

I bet that it's NOT Mary Jane.

Maybe Gwen Stacy, just to fuck with us.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 30, 2009)

the girl is wearing glasses, it's probably that forensic scientist cop girl.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 30, 2009)

Is Peter making out with Carlie?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2009)

It's Araña.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 30, 2009)

With glasses?????


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> It's Ara?a.



I'm almost certain its not


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2009)

It is. It's pretty clear. And the other one is one of those initiative clones. Don't know who that venom is

Where is anti venom and Mattie Franklin though?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2009)

also web said Araña was one of the spiders hunted, way back in 600


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Dec 31, 2009)

Arana is in the picture with madam web, but she's not the one getting kissed.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah i am pretty sure its Carlie the police chick.


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 31, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> so you're saying All Star Superman is worthless because it's not in continuity.


No, it's good BECAUSE its not forced into continuity

the book has its own continuity, so it doesnt matter if they retcon or alter stuff of the  continuity in any way they want 

On the other hand, if ASS was meant to be part of the continuity, and it retcons and erases lots of very important stuff in the Superman myth (like everything that happened in the past 30 years for example) then yes, ASS is worthless, fuck ASS! 

....

And in that case, even if you like ASS a lot () due to its great storyline, it'd be like taking heavy drugs or raping a woman: maybe you'll enjoy the experience, but you know its *not right* 

for the health of the comics, continuity must take precedent, specially if retcons are as huge, forced and badly executed as BND

Seriously, if the point was getting rid of MJ, why the fuck is harry osborn alive???

oh, dont make me start on this..


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2009)

Harry Oz is allive the same way norman is alive.

It was just horrible how he was brought into story.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 1, 2010)

Despite the pic i don,t think Mj and Pete wil come back together this year.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2010)

if they do this right, it might just turn bnd into something almost good. instead of intolerable.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 1, 2010)

How do you want this to play out??


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2010)

If I wrote it? 
Doormamu is buthurt that Mephisto controls the reality because it's BND's fault norman rose to power, and if Strange had noticed this, they'dd be too busy concerned with him to worry about the Hood.
Meanwhile, there's a demon that was born from the foul energies of peter's deal. So during Siege doormamu pushes a few buttons and the demon kicks in during siege when loki almost wipes all of his friends, to which is loki is sparing due to his "debt"
Huge spirit quest, with loki helping nonetheles, Deus Ex Machina, the end.
Green Goblin remember his identity, goes berserk, loki goes "Sorry" and forbids him. He decides to turn against loki who drops him on a black hole. Mephisto tries to step in, but he can't because of doo, oh fuck it it's retarded again


----------



## Deviate (Jan 1, 2010)

May has green eyes...it's a Skrull!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

So I read the freak arc, plus the one-shot/ continuation story. It wasn't bad. In fact, the way that they defeated him was hilarious.


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> "continuity means shit?" GAWD, such terrible words that a comic fan should never ever pronounce!
> 
> You sound like a noob that just began reading Spidey one month ago, and doesnt care about the past or the rest of the MU. Comics without continuity only have their place in the elseworlds and alternative universes
> 
> ...



Well all you (and the thousands like you) are basically doing is bitching about the current continuity. Everything else in Spiderman still happened, nothing was erased really. There's been no press relese saying "we're resetting the entire spiderman franchise." It's just there's a story arc going on in 616 canon where people forget Spiderman's identity after knowing it.

So really you're being a hypocrite wagging your finger at me for accepting a part of Spiderman continuity you refuse to accept on the basis that you like the previous stuff more.

And BND has been going on for years now. It was kinda fair to say anyone who liked Guggenheim's tripe after OMD was just a comics noob, but considering the amount of time that's passed and that the writer roster no longer includes long G-word names, that assertion is no longer fair.

OMD was nothing more than something that happened that the comic is still dealing with. You might as well nail yourself to a cross over Doc Ock being alive.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Seriously, if the point was getting rid of MJ, why the fuck is harry osborn alive???


What kind of stupid question is that? They wanted Harry Osborn alive, they wanted MJ to be not married.

Reintroducing him also basically created an entirely new support cast for the book. Which is good, because a book about no one other than Peter, Aunt May and MJ gets old.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 4, 2010)

So far, the Gauntlet thing has been very good, the Electro and Sandman stories were great. And overall 2009 was a pretty good year for Spidey with some great stories. There's some stuff worth reading and some fantastic art like that of Marcos Martin.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> *Well all you (and the thousands like you) are basically doing is bitching about the current continuity.* Everything else in Spiderman still happened, nothing was erased really. There's been no press relese saying "we're resetting the entire spiderman franchise." *It's just there's a story arc going on in 616 canon where people forget Spiderman's identity after knowing it.*


Really, I'm more bitching about his lack of being a teacher and the other being ignored.  Because you know....I enjoy character evolution.  Especially something like that rwith radiation and aging, etc and so forth.  Also whoever wrote that BND wrapup they WOULD do, I still think it was really MJ's deal, not Pete's.  But hey, not like it's going to end up that way so what's it matter?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> Well all *you (and the thousands like you)* are basically doing is bitching about the current continuity.



And I hate every one of them.


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Really, I'm more bitching about his lack of being a teacher and the other being ignored.  Because you know....I enjoy character evolution.  Especially something like that rwith radiation and aging, etc and so forth.  Also whoever wrote that BND wrapup they WOULD do, I still think it was really MJ's deal, not Pete's.  But hey, not like it's going to end up that way so what's it matter?



I only vaguely remember him being a teacher, so I can't diss it much. But it's not like Peter being a reporter is really touched on that much now. And it makes more sense for him to be a reporter in light of Dark Reign and stuff, making him more hands on with hero problems in his civilian life. I agree it would've been nice to see him make the decision consciously, but it's at least kinda cool that the devil made him do it instead.

The Other was being ignored before OMD. I never saw him pull out those powers except in Other because he almost immediately got Tony's IronSpider suit IIRC. All BND did was nail that coffin shut.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Blitzomaru said:
> 
> 
> > I know Spidey is flexible and all, but bodies can't possibly bend like this...
> ...





Blitzomaru said:


> I think it's pretty obvious. Spider-man got bitten by a radioactive Reed Richards...



:rofl**


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 7, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Despite the pic i don,t think Mj and Pete wil come back together this year.



I just noticed Juggernaut laying unconscious in that pic.  WTF, is it that big a of story in Petes life?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)

Juggs got pwned and Pete laughed himself unconscious.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha, I thought he was just perched in one of his man-spider poses, but it does look like he is out as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)

I do agree though. How does Juggernaut fit into Spidey's world? He's not really needed. Especially since the gauntlet is reintroducing re-awesoming the Sinister Six... Well, five plus Rhino. Doc of was in Spidey 600 though.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 7, 2010)

From what I've read on another forum is that they are bringing back an old Spider-Man villain and he/she/they are going to do that to Juggernaut.  So maybe that villain is going to play a big part.  But I can't figure out what kind of Spider-Man villain can do something like that to Juggernaut.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, Osborn has the power to (not physically) but he'll be old news by the time that story unfolds. Anybody else... Hmmm I dunno. My pre-Civil War Spidey knowledge is limited to the epic 90's cartoon, not comics.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 7, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Well, Osborn has the power to (not physically) but he'll be old news by the time that story unfolds. Anybody else... Hmmm I dunno. My pre-Civil War Spidey knowledge is limited to the epic 90's cartoon, not comics.



Maybe its:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

Since Venom only really works as a Spiderman villain it would be good to have him back at that position. (But make it Brock damn it! I hate that white symbiote shit going on right now)

Also i highly doubt any incarnation of Venom to be capable of bringing down the Juggernaut


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

The white "symbiote" isn't outright bad, it just... familiarly unfamiliar. That's why a lot of Venom fans are like "WTF! If he can do all of this, why not give him the old venom suit again?!"


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> The white "symbiote" isn't outright bad, it just... familiarly unfamiliar.* That's why a lot of Venom fans are like "WTF! If he can do all of this, why not give him the old venom suit again?!"*



That is exactly what i was like


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

I kinda like Anti-Venom... But I also like insane villainy over anti-heroics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm resisting the urge to follow this, expecting massive  to ensue.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

anyone know why the hell Arana was in the background of the last page of Nomad?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 8, 2010)

Slice said:


> Since Venom only really works as a Spiderman villain it would be good to have him back at that position. (But make it Brock damn it! I hate that white symbiote shit going on right now)
> 
> Also i highly doubt any incarnation of Venom to be capable of bringing down the Juggernaut



I'm not saying Venom could even do it, I just thought that .gif of him driving a truck was funny.  There really shouldn't be anyone on earth that can do that to Juggernaut physically.  It's a load of crap.



LIL_M0 said:


> The white "symbiote" isn't outright bad, it just... familiarly unfamiliar. That's why a lot of Venom fans are like "WTF! If he can do all of this, why not give him the old venom suit again?!"



I'd love for him to get the old suite back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> anyone know why the hell Arana was in the background of the last page of Nomad?



I'm still trying to puzzle that one out.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 9, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> The white "symbiote" isn't outright bad, it just... familiarly unfamiliar. That's why a lot of Venom fans are like "WTF! If he can do all of this, why not give him the old venom suit again?!"


I don,t see why people want Eddie back as Venom.
He spends all these years getting rid of it and now you want him to take it back?
Why??
There is no point in it since he has no grudge against spiderman unless he goes insane again and thinks there is stil a part of the symbiote in spider-man.
But then again why would he wear the symbiote he fears so much.
I haven,t realy read many stories of Mac Gargan as venom but what is the difference between him and Brock back when he was venom?


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2010)

Some people get used to stuff they learned in the 90s, then they focus a lot of hate on everything that was changed since then.

I am one of those people


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I don,t see why people want Eddie back as Venom.
> He spends all these years getting rid of it and now you want him to take it back?
> Why??
> There is no point in it since he has no grudge against spiderman unless he goes insane again and thinks there is stil a part of the symbiote in spider-man.
> ...



Probably because we remember Eddie, fairly or not, as an A-list and incredibly threatening Spider-man villain. The current venom on the other hand is pretty B-list and has spent the last few years being the butt of jokes and easily defeated by Spiderman.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2010)

> I haven,t realy read many stories of Mac Gargan as venom but what is the difference between him and Brock back when he was venom?


They look kinda different in Venom form and the symbiote dominated Gargan more (until Osborn helped with pills), Other than that...


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 9, 2010)

gargan eats people and gets made fun of by bullseye


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 9, 2010)

Slice said:


> Some people get used to stuff they learned in the 90s, then they focus a lot of hate on everything that was changed since then.
> 
> I am one of those people


Don,t get me wrong i like the 90's also but at some point Venom was getting kind of repetitive. His origin is pretty good but after that it was basicly: chase/fight Spider-man, gets beaten. makes peace with Spider-man, find a new reason to hate him, repeat.


Petes12 said:


> Probably because we remember Eddie, fairly or not, as an A-list and incredibly threatening Spider-man villain. The current venom on the other hand is pretty B-list and has spent the last few years being the butt of jokes and easily defeated by Spiderman.


Is he realy that weak??


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2010)

Eddie Brock being affected by Passion of the Christ was farfetched.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 14, 2010)

So what do you guys think marvel comics wil do when the spider-man reboot comes out?
If i remember correctly when spider-man 3 came out they had peter wearing the black suith again and Sandman and Eddie were brought back in the side stories.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> So what do you guys think marvel comics wil do when the spider-man reboot comes out?
> If i remember correctly when spider-man 3 came out they had peter wearing the black suith again and Sandman and Eddie were brought back in the side stories.



I'd imagine that they'd do more Ultimate Spidey promos since the Spidey reboot is supposedly about Peter in high school.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2010)

#617 was beautiful. I was nearly moved to tears

If the Sandman was good then this totally blew that one out of the water.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 15, 2010)

Agreed. I wasnt even going to buy this issue until I found out my CBS sold out of the new Iron Man.

I gotta admit #617 was one of the only comics Ive bought that didnt make me mad that I spent $3.99 on it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> So what do you guys think marvel comics wil do when the spider-man reboot comes out?



Gwen Stacy, hello again but goodbye.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 15, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'd imagine that they'd do more Ultimate Spidey promos since the Spidey reboot is supposedly about Peter in high school.


Maybe they will do a story about the villain of the movie.
But since it is a reboot i think they wil have a villain from his origin come back.


Comic Book Guy said:


> Gwen Stacy, hello again but goodbye.


I hope not:S
I don,t know why but i dislike Gwen.
Maybe the reason is the the clone saga.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

It'd be the perfect opportunity for Marvel to adapt the iconic Gwen Stacy death onscreen to cinema film.


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2010)

Spiderman 617 - best Spiderman issue i have read in years.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 17, 2010)

Slice said:


> Spiderman 617 - best Spiderman issue i have read in years.



Almost agree with you. ASM #578-579, the Waid/Martin two-parter with the Shocker gets that honor. 

But this one is definitely one the finest stories. Love the new Rhino design

Current post-BND top 3
 - Unscheduled Stop (ASM #578-579)
 - The Gauntlet - Rhino  (ASM #617)
 - Family Ties (ASM #575-576)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2010)

Norah is, well Norah is Norah I guess


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2010)

spiderman movie is probably gonna twilightify peter parker. He'll be this suffering emo kid who understands your feelings and be all about mary jane, or gwen stacy, and how helpless she is without him


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 18, 2010)

And the second Peter Parker or Spiderman sparkels I'm leavin the theatre and going home to watch Sam Raimi's Spiderman Trilogy


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> spiderman movie is probably gonna twilightify peter parker. He'll be this suffering emo kid who understands your feelings and be all about mary jane, or gwen stacy, and how helpless she is without him



If that happens, im throwing my food at the screen and getting kicked out of the theater.


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> And the second Peter Parker or Spiderman sparkels I'm leavin the theatre and going home to watch Sam Raimi's Spiderman Trilogy



same for me, except I'd never rewatch Raimi's trilogy


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2010)

what was wrong with the first 2 movies?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> what was wrong with the first 2 movies?


I liked the first 2 movies but they had some flaws.
It could have used some more humor and could have been a bit more faithful to the comics.


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2010)

the 2nd was the worst for me actually
nothing happened in it except Doc Ock made a half-ass attempt to be a villain
after the first one they just tried running through as much "everyone knows spidey did this" things as they could without ever accomplishing anything except shoving a sappy love story further along
also the fact that it doesn't feel like a trilogy but rather an unfinished story that might've gone somewhere but never did makes it just seem like a failure overall
the action was great tho, but we're so far beyond web-slinging being impressive in cg that I just wouldn't have any desire to watch any of those movies again


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2010)

Interesting.

To me, Spider-Man 2 was not only the best of the trilogy, but one of the best comic book superhero movies I've seen.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 18, 2010)

*Hmmm...*





> AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #628
> Written by ROGER STERN
> Pencils & Cover by LEE WEEKS
> IRON MAN BY DESIGN VARIANT by MIKE DEL MUNDO
> ...







> AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #629
> Written by ROGER STERN
> Pencils & Cover by LEE WEEKS
> "SOMETHING CAN STOP THE JUGGERNAUT, PART 3"
> ...


----------



## shit (Jan 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Interesting.
> 
> To me, Spider-Man 2 was not only the best of the trilogy, but one of the best comic book superhero movies I've seen.



maybe I would like it better if I rewatched it
I forget about Jameson, those movies' main saving grace


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 19, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> maybe I would like it better if I rewatched it
> I forget about Jameson, those movies' main saving grace


Jameson was awesome in the movies.
Too bad he wil most likely be replaced.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

Jameson was pure hilarity. He got the character down perfectly.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Jameson was pure hilarity. He got the character down perfectly.


Agreed, if Sony is smart( which i doubt seeing spider-man 3 and sony changes for spider-man 4) they should keep the same actor.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 19, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


>


so the sell of these two books is not knowing who the baddie is?  Fail.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 19, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> the 2nd was the worst for me actually


----------



## shit (Jan 19, 2010)

I was disappointed in Doc Ock. Are you saying they did a good job with him?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 19, 2010)

yes i am. he far outshone his comics counterpart.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2010)

Spiderman 2 is by far the best of the trilogy.

Lets see what the reboot will look like, they should try and stick close to the Ultimate version to make it appear different enough.

And please, not again the Green Goblin (not that i dont like him, i just want to see another villain on screen)


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2010)

no green goblin. Not with dark reign please.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 19, 2010)

who would make sense though if not him

edit: considering it will be years before the next movie comes out and it's been, I think, a decade or something since spider-man 1, I don't think I mind them redoing green goblin.

with a hood this time please.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 19, 2010)

Slice said:


> Spiderman 2 is by far the best of the trilogy.
> 
> Lets see what the reboot will look like, they should try and stick close to the Ultimate version to make it appear different enough.
> 
> And please, not again the Green Goblin (not that i dont like him, i just want to see another villain on screen)


Agreed, i would like to see some new villains.
Also are the movies based on the ultimate line or is it the other way around???


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 19, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> the 2nd was the worst for me actually
> nothing happened in it except Doc Ock made a half-ass attempt to be a villain
> after the first one they just tried running through as much "everyone knows spidey did this" things as they could without ever accomplishing anything except shoving a sappy love story further along
> also the fact that it doesn't feel like a trilogy but rather an unfinished story that might've gone somewhere but never did makes it just seem like a failure overall
> the action was great tho, but we're so far beyond web-slinging being impressive in cg that I just wouldn't have any desire to watch any of those movies again



agreed

First one was the best, but it looks terrible now. It hasnt aged well.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

Kraven comics. Whoo.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 22, 2010)

> The current "Gauntlet" storyline in ASM and the tie-in villain stories in Web of SM will finally include the Lizard this coming February!
> 
> For those who might not have been keeping track of the Lizard's recent appearances (and aside from me, that's probably most everyone), old Lizzy hasn't had a current, in-continuity storyline devoted to him since 2006. That was the mostly-forgettable "Feral" storyline, seen in Sensational Spider-Man #23-27, where a meteorite stolen by Stegron the dinosaur man causes animalistic rages in certain humans and animal-based heroes and villains. Among other unlikely scenes, we saw Lizard get violently savaged by the Black Cat, so it wasn't one of Lizzy's greatest moments.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 23, 2010)

New Mysterio arc has a quite medicore start

- First I dont give a darn about Carlie, her job, her personaility, and now she got some fucked up haircut. And the last page "cliffhanger" with dead dad did absolutely nothing for me. Somehow a guy who we heard nothing from since this issue is supposed to make a shocking cliffhanger if he's revealed to be alive????
- Then Mysterio's oneliners: "Call me mr. Beck, Beck from the dead" Seriously Mr Slott?? 
- Aunt May being touched Negativ has potential unless its undone at the end of the 3-parter. Too bad since JJJ.sr is awesome

Sofar only saving grace was Martin's art and Mr Negative


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## shit (Jan 25, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> yes i am. he far outshone his comics counterpart.


well not ultimate spiderman :wiggle
and 616 doc ock has been "dead" for so long, I dunno what you're comparing the movie version to


Slice said:


> Spiderman 2 is by far the best of the trilogy.


the ending ruined it for me, I hiss at villains turning good at the end for no terrific reason


typhoon72 said:


> agreed



cool, don't get that everyday

also, Guggenheim doing new Jackpot mini/whatever = do not want


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 27, 2010)

tbqh, i'm more interested in web then whats going on in ASM


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2010)

> the ending ruined it for me, I hiss at villains turning good at the end for no terrific reason



Well, he was always a good man, the tentacles were the villans. Peter merely reached out to that man in the end.

I liked the ending alot.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Well, he was always a good man, the tentacles were the villans. Peter merely reached out to that man in the end.
> 
> I liked the ending alot.


I liked the first ending a bit more.
I think i am going to miss Willem Dafoe as the Green Goblin.
I thought he was pretty good even if he had to wear that power rangers suith.
Alfred Molina was also a great Doc ock in my opinion.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2010)

> I thought he was pretty good even if he had to wear that power rangers suith.



Oh my God, I thought the exact same thing 

I mean, the third or fourth time I watched it


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2010)

Only two things that bothered me with William Dafoe's goblin was the suit and the haircut.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 27, 2010)

Slice said:


> Only two things that bothered me with William Dafoe's goblin was the suit and the haircut.


Its pretty funny how the green goblin was more creepy and scary without his mask on


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2010)

comic book norman's haircut is impossible in real life.
Like Kaiba's coat.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> comic book norman's haircut is impossible in real life.
> Like Kaiba's coat.


I don,t blame Sony for not using that haircut.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 27, 2010)

> comic book norman's haircut is impossible in real life.


John Oxendine and most black males with hair disagree. 




​


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 28, 2010)

As a black guy with wavy hair I gotta say that your wrong M0. Osborn has his hair waving in 3 different directions.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> As a black guy with wavy hair I gotta say that your wrong M0. Osborn has his hair waving in 3 different directions.



Your waves don't 360?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 28, 2010)

not like normans


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2010)

I see. Must be because the Osborns use _Sportin' Waves_.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 28, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I see. Must be because the Osborns use _Sportin' Waves_.



 

I remember when I tried to get waves...didnt look right


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> John Oxendine and most black males with hair disagree.
> 
> ​



Thats actually pretty close 

I wonder if he knows who else is using that haircut


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2010)

If I had that hairstyle, I rather go bald.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, what a completely dissappoint end to the Mysterio arc

And what a waste of that potentially awesome use of Parker's blood


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2010)

> *Do you have a Marvel assignment lined up after the "Age of Heroes" anthology, or will this story be it for awhile?
> *
> Busiek: It looks very much like I'll be reuniting with Pat Olliffe to do a new "Untold Tales of Spider-Man" story for Steve Wacker. I say "looks very much like" because there's a guest star we want to use, and Steve has to ask him if it's okay. If we get the okay on that, though, we're good to go.




This is the greatest news.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 14, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wow, what a completely dissappoint end to the Mysterio arc
> 
> And what a waste of that potentially awesome use of Parker's blood



Pretty much this

Although, #621 is supposed to be Spider-Man vs Negative, so perhaps Parkers blood will be used for something usefull

And I read an interview in which Slott claimed that there was gonna be a resurrection of a classic character in the Mysterio arc, did he actually mean Carlie's dad or did I miss something important???


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 14, 2010)

So  i heard spider-girl is coming back (again) in may.
A shame it wil most likely be canceled(again).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

I haven't read any of the Gauntlet, and I don't wanna get spoiled, can I get a one word summary of each arc?

i.e: 
The Shocker: good (or bad)
Rhino:
Sandman:
Mysterio:


----------



## Slice (Feb 14, 2010)

The Rhino one was Excellent.

Dont know about the rest (yet)


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 14, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I haven't read any of the Gauntlet, and I don't wanna get spoiled, can I get a one word summary of each arc?
> 
> i.e:
> The Shocker: good (or bad)
> ...



Here ya go


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2010)

I found okay story for elektro and a horrible art.

Also, the chameleon didn't make me want to claw my eyeballs out


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks gaiz! 


Banhammer said:


> I found okay story for elektro and a horrible art.
> 
> Also, *the chameleon *didn't make me want to claw my eyeballs out


----------



## shit (Feb 14, 2010)

Rhino was only one issue and it was the best. :/ That should tell you a lot about the Gauntlet as a whole. It seems the spider team has come to a drag with this one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Who's this?






The costume looks kinda beetle-like. The way that "thingy" pokes up from behind his head and the "thinkies" on his sides make up the legs.

**EDIT

*
Link removed


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 14, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Who's this?


Maybe Toomes with hair???
I don,t know.....
He does have the nose.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Could be. He had the power to "suck out" peoples youth right? 

**EDIT*
Now that I said that. I feel like a jack ass for asking. Based on the Gauntlet covers having villains in their old get-ups fighting Spidey in the background and having their updated look in the foreground.

 Mo.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2010)

That's not toomes, it's the new vulture, he has a Predator shaped mouth and spits acid


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> That's not toomes, it's *the new vulture*, he has a Predator shaped mouth and spits acid



Oh. I must not have gotten to that arc yet. After NWD I jumped around back and forth.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 14, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Pretty much this
> 
> Although, #621 is supposed to be Spider-Man vs Negative, so perhaps Parkers blood will be used for something usefull
> 
> And I read an interview in which Slott claimed that there was gonna be a resurrection of a classic character in the Mysterio arc, did he actually mean Carlie's dad or did I miss something important???



Probably meant Silvermane


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 14, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Probably meant Silvermane



But...but....does robot resurrection counts as real resurrection 


It seems Slott has found the comics resurrection loophole


----------



## shit (Feb 14, 2010)

Did I hear Spidergirl's getting an on-going? Will this get her out of my Web of Spiderman?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

Spider-Girl's back?

I love the character, but I wonder how long before she hears the call again. . .


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh. I must not have gotten to that arc yet. After NWD I jumped around back and forth.



He was in the 24/7 arc, bafter the FF arc and before American Son.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 15, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Spider-Girl's back?
> 
> I love the character, but I wonder how long before she hears the call again. . .



Judging from the backups in web, I'm really failing to understand the appeal. Of course, the art doesn't help...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> He was in the 24/7 arc, bafter the FF arc and before American Son.



For some reason I skipped that one. I remember reading the FF arc though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2010)

Has it been explain how Mysterio be alive?


----------



## Deviate (Feb 16, 2010)

The explanation was that he was Mysterio. _Mysterio_


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

and apearently an electrotecnical engineering master that could make the japanese weep.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 2, 2010)

So what do you think abouth the clone saga mini and a possible Ben spin off???
I think it could work but it wil possible be like Spider-Girl and tank because it doesn,t sell enough.


----------



## icemaster143 (Mar 2, 2010)

I read an artical that Says Peter will be fired from his job. They say he is going to be having difficulties makings ends meet as well as paying for his web fluid and fixing his costume.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't he just ask Reed for a favor?


----------



## sCam (Mar 2, 2010)

this show is good, but the spectacular spiderman takes the cake.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 2, 2010)

icemaster143 said:


> I read an artical that Says Peter will be fired from his job. They say he is going to be having difficulties makings ends meet as well as paying for his web fluid and fixing his costume.



just like the good old days where spidy could nevey cnatch a break


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 2, 2010)

Hasn,t Peter like lost his job like 3 times in the last 5 or 6 years?????


> "The series has been focusing on bringing the hero side of this character down for a while. Now, we get to see what happens when the other side of that personality faces a *crisis of identity*."


Oh god no:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 2, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Hasn,t Peter like lost his job like 3 times in the last 5 or 6 years?????
> 
> Oh god no:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



so true man


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 2, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> so true man


You know what is the worst part???
The costumes got a 12 issue solo series called the "Slingers"

It was abouth 4 annoying teens who got the costumes given by a hero Black marvel. And were inspired to become heroes like Spider-man.
I am sure Peter wil now sleep beter at night knowing that a teenage girl in a Dusk costume was trying to be like her teammates(who were leaping across the rooftops of one building and land on another thanks to there power/equipment.) and jumped from a building and  died.( Althrough she did come back the next issue and i can,t blame Peter because the girl was too much of a dumbass to jump from one rooftop to the next without any powers)
Ricochet and Hornet were okay but Prodigy is just a asshole not caring that he is beating people to near death or that his teammate died and came back from the death.
Also 3 time guess who Black marvel made a deal with to get the costumes:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Fuck you Marvel


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 7, 2010)

> The Gauntlet of Peter Parker may be winding down, but the Grim Hunt of our friendly neighborhood web-slinger has only just begun. Starting this June in Amazing Spider-Man #634, Joe Kelly and Michael Lark will take Spider-Man to the edge, as the Kravinoff family makes their move to take down our hero.
> 
> "Since November, we've been watching a slow attack on Spider-Man via the Gauntlet. He's been run down on every level, emotionally, spiritually, and physically... in other words primed for the Grim Hunt," said writer Joe Kelly. "In the background of those stories, The Kraven family has been gently nudging aspects of Spidey's life so as to maximize his desperation and fatigue, just like some animals force their prey to tire themselves out before actually attacking. The Grim Hunt is the culmination of Sasha Kraven's months of planning."
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 







Why do i get the feeling that one of my favorite Spider-man stories is going to get fucked in the ass
There is no reason for Kraven to come back since he doesn,t care abouth hunting spider-man any more, so what is the point????
Unless he comes back and kills his family for being morons.( Please let this happen)
Or it wil be the dumb 90"s Kraven who got killed by Kain


----------



## Deviate (Mar 7, 2010)

^ or it could be his other son who looked almost exactly like him. I hate this shit. Every 8 years or so Marvel dances around the idea of bringing Kraven back to life. Instead, since his death we find out he has three bastard children (all take the Kraven name) and is related to Chameleon.

Edit - 

Seems he has a third son. And I almost forgot about his mutant clone Xraven. Lol Marvel.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 7, 2010)

Deviate said:


> ^ or it could be his other son who looked almost exactly like him. I hate this shit. Every 8 years or so Marvel dances around the idea of bringing Kraven back to life. Instead, since his death we find out he has three bastard children (all take the Kraven name) and is related to Chameleon.
> 
> Edit -
> 
> Seems he has a third son. And I almost forgot about his mutant clone Xraven. Lol Marvel.


I woulldn,t mind it so much if the Kraven that Kain killed came back.
Atleast he would have something to do since Kain is stil out there.
But please god don,t bring back the first Kraven and have him hunt Spider-man again
The only way i want Kraven back is if he comes back as a zombie and beats the shit out of his familie.
Also why is Kain back again????
Why not bring back Ben so you can have a single Spider-man???
And if he stays death then why have him on this cover???


----------



## Deviate (Mar 9, 2010)

^ What the hell @ the cover.

The cover probably has nothing to do with what actually happens. I bet half those people don't even show up. Like Anti-Venom, Scarlet, Kain (that's him right), and Spider-Man 2 (Ben)


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 9, 2010)

Deviate said:


> ^ What the hell @ the cover.
> 
> The cover probably has nothing to do with what actually happens. I bet half those people don't even show up. Like Anti-Venom, Scarlet, Kain (that's him right), and Spider-Man 2 (Ben)


Also did they fuck up Anti Venom's design or something???
I remember Anti Venom turning the spider symbol into a skull at the end of his his mini with the Punisher.
Also why have Anti Venom and leave out the current Venom???
Does he suck so bad that Spider-man writers don,t feel the need any more to put him in the book???


----------



## shit (Mar 9, 2010)

I know this is incredibly tardish of me to say, but, with Kelly, Waid, Slott, and Van Lente writing it, it really can't go too wrong. The ASM team hasn't put out an issue less than mediocre yet and they've put out plenty of great ones. I have faith in them. :3

/ghey


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 9, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> I know this is incredibly tardish of me to say, but, with Kelly, Waid, Slott, and Van Lente writing it, it really can't go too wrong. The ASM team hasn't put out an issue less than mediocre yet and they've put out plenty of great ones. I have faith in them. :3
> 
> /ghey


I think they do a pretty good job but the Kraven story just sounds so bad and the promo pic that i posted doesn,t help much either, because i am pretty sure some of these characters won,t be in it anyway.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2010)

you sound like you'll be disappointed if anti-venom isn't included which kinda confuses me.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 9, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> you sound like you'll be disappointed if anti-venom isn't included which kinda confuses me.


Not realy i just don,t see the point of having him in the pic yet leave out Mac Gargan.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2010)

So that's Kain, Anti-Venom, Ben Reilly, a Scarlett Spider, and what, three Spider-Women?


Eunectes said:


> Not realy i just don,t see the point of having him in the pic yet leave out Mac Gargan.



*Implying they'll be a Mac Gargan after Seige*


----------



## shit (Mar 9, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So that's Kain, Anti-Venom, Ben Reilly, a Scarlett Spider, and what, three Spider-Women?



I think I recognize one of the SW as someone off Alpha Flight. 
I guess that's Scarlet Spider of Initiative fame.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> I think I recognize one of the SW as someone off Alpha Flight.
> I guess that's Scarlet Spider of Initiative fame.



I know there should be......three Spider Woman?

Also, just finished the Mysterio arc of the Gauntlet. God I starting to love him:33


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 9, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So that's Kain, Anti-Venom, Ben Reilly, a Scarlett Spider, and what, three Spider-Women?
> 
> 
> *Implying they'll be a Mac Gargan after Seige*


I wonder who the next venom would be then
If there is any symbiote left atleast


Chaos Ghost said:


> I know there should be......three Spider Woman?
> 
> Also, just finished the Mysterio arc of the Gauntlet. God I starting to love him:33


Many people seem to hate the Gauntlet.
I kind of like it.
The Rhino story was the best.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I wonder who the next venom would be then
> If there is any symbiote left atleast
> 
> *Many people seem to hate the Gauntlet.*
> ...





Let's see...Elektro being awesome, Sandman being awesome, Rhino and Morbious stories, a new Rhino, Mysterio being, the Vulture being, AN UPCOMING REMATCH BETWEEN THE RHINOS, A new Scorpion, Spidey vs. Juggernaut, and The Lizard?

What fucking dipshits are hating on such win?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 9, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Let's see...Elektro being awesome, Sandman being awesome, Rhino and Morbious stories, a new Rhino, Mysterio being, the Vulture being, AN UPCOMING REMATCH BETWEEN THE RHINOS, A new Scorpion, Spidey vs. Juggernaut, and The Lizard?
> 
> What *fucking dipshits* are hating on such win?



Call me a _fucking dipshit_ again, punk


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2010)

Most of the gauntlet stories were ok, some surprisingly good. Rhino especially. 

Isn't Kelly writing the Kraven story? Because I'll trust him to make it good, no other writer. Not because I'm particularly attached to Kraven's last hunt but more cus I never thought Kraven was cool. But if any of the braintrust could pull off a cool Kraven it's Kelly.

I like Waid, but his vulture stuff has been fairly bad. The new vulture has just yet to impress me even remotely. Also didn't like Doc Ock in 600.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Call me a _fucking dipshit_ again, punk


Fucking dipshit*prepares for negging*


Petes12 said:


> I like Waid, but his vulture stuff has been fairly bad. The new vulture has just yet to impress me even remotely. Also didn't like Doc Ock in 600.



Agreed with the first part, not so much the second part.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 9, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Let's see...Elektro being awesome, Sandman being awesome, Rhino and Morbious stories, a new Rhino, Mysterio being, the Vulture being, AN UPCOMING REMATCH BETWEEN THE RHINOS, A new Scorpion, Spidey vs. Juggernaut, and The Lizard?
> 
> What fucking dipshits are hating on such win?



Yess the idea behind the Gauntlet sounds awesome but have actually read the stories? Most of them were crap to medicore, the Rhino one being the only that was actually awesome 
Biggest dissapointment was Mysterio; such awesome art wasted by such a forgettable story


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Yess the idea behind the Gauntlet sounds awesome but have actually read the stories? Most of them were crap to medicore, the Rhino one being the only that was actually awesome
> Biggest dissapointment was Mysterio; such awesome art wasted by such a forgettable story



Yes, and I enjoyed them all, save for Vulture because he sucks ass.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 9, 2010)

^ I find new Vulture's design awesome and the fact that he can actually be a threat to mr Parker is also nice. The old Vulture started to become a joke

What was possibly good with the Electro, Sandman and Mysterio stories, besides their presence since you clearly find them awesome


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> ^ I find new Vulture's design awesome and the fact that he can actually be a threat to mr Parker is also nice. The old Vulture started to become a joke
> 
> What was possibly good with the Electro, Sandman and Mysterio stories, besides their presence since you clearly find them awesome



The fact that it made me like characters that I really didnt like before. One reason I never got overly in grossed in Spidey is because the villains bored me. But overcharged, radical Elektro, sympathetic overpowered Sandman(which reminds me of Reign a bit), got me excited about these characters. Mysterio, I already kinda sorta liked a little bit after Guardian Devil, but his overall psycho showmanship made me love him. Granted the arc was kinda weak, but I still liked Mysterio in it.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 9, 2010)

^ Well I can give you that, there has been villain-character devlopement in the Gauntlet, but still, the stories they appear in are kinda subpar

That being said I believe future issues will be better. Especially since Kelly is writing a lot of them


----------



## shit (Mar 9, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> You know what is the worst part???
> The costumes got a 12 issue solo series called the "Slingers"



Slingers was badass.  I might have to make a Slingers set now.

Also they recently brought back Prodigy and he was hillarious and awesome. The fact that Millar or whoever picked him to get drunk and then punched out by Iron Man in Civil War was one of the crowning moments in Marvel history. He did a lot to carry Initiative too before Taskmaster came into his own as the main character.

Hornet's death in that Wolverine story where the Hand took over Wolverine, and Nick Fury giving poor Horn a eulogy was like Marvel writing a love letter to me. <3

Ricochet was on Loners, but that series kinda sucked, so....

Also I suppose Dusk is dead again cuz I haven't seen ANY of her since then...

But 2 out of 4 ain't bad.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 10, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> Slingers was badass.  I might have to make a Slingers set now.
> 
> Also they recently brought back Prodigy and he was hillarious and awesome. The fact that Millar or whoever picked him to get drunk and then punched out by Iron Man in Civil War was one of the crowning moments in Marvel history. He did a lot to carry Initiative too before Taskmaster came into his own as the main character.
> 
> ...


Dusk is stil alive.
She was captured by the Puppet Master.
Also weren't the costumes destroyed after the deal with Mephisto went wrong? I don,t remember that much from it any more.


----------



## shit (Mar 10, 2010)

Prodigy's still got his suit, I know that, and Ricochet as well. Since Ric is a mutant, I doubt his costume being spirited away would matter much. Hornet died with his wings on like a godamn super soldier.

I'm interested in the fate of Dusk.  I shall endeavour to research.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 10, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> Prodigy's still got his suit, I know that, and Ricochet as well. Since Ric is a mutant, I doubt his costume being spirited away would matter much. Hornet died with his wings on like a godamn super soldier.
> 
> I'm interested in the fate of Dusk.  I shall endeavour to research.


You can find it on wiki.
She is stil alive but Marvel just pretends she doesn,t exist nowadays just like the Gwen clone that is stil alive somewere.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Spider-man artist gets an F this week.

story wasn't great either.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2010)

JJJ you dickhead!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to agree with JJ here. Pete compromised moral blah-blah-blah. . .


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 11, 2010)

So how long til Peter wil get a new job?
I saw a pic of him and MJ talking on the phone but there was no tex yet.
Maybe Peter gets a job with MJ or someting?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 11, 2010)

Only good thing about the issue is that the cover for the next one is that it goes back to the Rhino story

Hot


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 12, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Spider-man artist gets an F this week.
> 
> story wasn't great either.


Agreed:

It looks like a Alien is abouth the burst out of Spider-man's chest


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 13, 2010)

Preview for the Rhino issue:

Looks pretty good so far.
It was nice to see Mj and Peter talk i guess.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Agreed:
> 
> It looks like a Alien is abouth the burst out of Spider-man's chest



Reminds me of Earth X Spider-Man.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 17, 2010)

#625 was really good


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 18, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> #625 was really good


Agreed although it was a bit predictable it was still a verry good issue.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 18, 2010)

How did they make me think the Rhino is badass in 2 comics?


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2010)

I dont think i ever cared this much for a Spiderman villain in such a short amount of time.

Joe Kelly did a small miracle here!


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 18, 2010)

Slice said:


> I dont think i ever cared this much for a Spiderman villain in such a short amount of time.
> 
> Joe Kelly did a small miracle here!


I first never cared for the Rhino but now he's one of my favorites.
I wish they could do such a good job on all the villains.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2010)

Joe Kelly's Rhino makes the list of greatest character redemptions


----------



## Hellion (Mar 19, 2010)

The story almost brought a tear to my eye.  I felts Rhino's sadness and spidey's desperation.  This was an awesome spidey issue


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow.



...

Best Spider-Man in yeaaars. Better than fallen Son, and it sure as hell makes New Ways To die look like crap. And it's one issue long.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 20, 2010)

Slice said:


> I dont think i ever cared this much for a Spiderman villain in such a short amount of time.
> 
> Joe Kelly did a small miracle here!



Couldn't agree more


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2010)

Dammit, my cbs is taking a long time to mail me this that issue. 

I will say this tho: SPIDERGIRL GTFO MY WEB OF SPIDERMAN


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2010)

The art for this week's ASM is just so... ugly. 


Juggalo said:


> SPIDERGIRL GTFO MY WEB OF SPIDERMAN


**EDIT*

THIS!!!!


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 24, 2010)

I dunno about ugly but it didn't seem to mesh well with the story or title or script or _something_.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 25, 2010)

What the fuck? Totems....


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 25, 2010)

I expected more from this issue but it wasnt too bad. I liked the art, not as much as Fiumara's though


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 25, 2010)

I know someone will get pissed about me bringing this up, but...

Chameleon thinks he killed Peter Parker. Then as soon as he dumps Pete's Identity, Spider-man shows up and thwarts the plan he shouldn't know about

And fast forward to a few weeks later, and Peter Parker becomes Nationally known for forging a pic, making him a pariah to the journalistic world. Even regular people on the streets know this. So shouldn't Chameleon be a little curios as to how Pete survived his acid bath?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2010)

It was magic


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It was magic



**


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2010)

When they started the gauntlet i kinda suspected them to use Carmilla Black as the scorpion, but this cant be her so we have yet another person running around with that name.

Also i think i could have enjoyed the art if it had told a completeley different story, it just did not fit.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 26, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> I know someone will get pissed about me bringing this up, but...
> 
> Chameleon thinks he killed Peter Parker. Then as soon as he dumps Pete's Identity, Spider-man shows up and thwarts the plan he shouldn't know about
> 
> And fast forward to a few weeks later, and Peter Parker becomes Nationally known for forging a pic, making him a pariah to the journalistic world. Even regular people on the streets know this. So shouldn't Chameleon be a little curios as to how Pete survived his acid bath?


No, from what i can understand everybody except MJ is unable to make a connection between spiderman and peter parker unless he reveals it himself.
Anyway how did the new scorpion look???
And the Juggernaut story looks pretty good


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 26, 2010)

Slice said:


> When they started the gauntlet i kinda suspected them to use Carmilla Black as the scorpion, but this cant be her so we have yet another person running around with that name.
> 
> Also i think i could have enjoyed the art if it had told a completeley different story, it just did not fit.



It is her, she just has a new costume.


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2010)

I might have to re read that issue, but wasnt her backstory that she could only create her venom in her right arm?

Kinda pointless to use a suit with a stinger then.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 26, 2010)

the stinger has 'SPIN' in it, which she stole in Avengers: Initiative, and can basically turn off super powers somehow. I know this because I only read it recently.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2010)

So, did that Juggernaut stuff happen yet or what?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 26, 2010)

I forgot about that.

Is it solicited for this month?


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 26, 2010)

First issue comes out next week.

Edit:  Also, CMX, Juggs will be apart of the Thunderbolts a little while after.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 26, 2010)

juggernaut arc is next


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, did that Juggernaut stuff happen yet or what?


Why the sad face?
I though that the nothing can stop the Juggernaut story was pretty good and isn,t the same writer returning this time???


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> the stinger has 'SPIN' in it, which she stole in Avengers: Initiative, and can basically turn off super powers somehow. I know this because I only read it recently.



I have never read a single issue of A: Initiative. Are there more issues with her appearing or just this one?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 26, 2010)

Just a few, I guess one arc?


----------



## Slice (Mar 27, 2010)

I might read into this arc next week, i'm interested in her character since i first read about her in the HoM tie in.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a question for everyone: What's your favorte arc?

Mine is secrete wars (second place goes to "the night gwen Stacy died")


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 27, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> I have a question for everyone: What's your favorte arc?
> 
> Mine is secrete wars (second place goes to "the night gwen Stacy died")


I don,t realy own much spider-man stories but so far Kraven's last Hunt is my favorite.
His origin comes pretty close to.


----------



## Slice (Mar 27, 2010)

Based simply on memories i am going with "Maximum Carnage".

In the 90s i loved it, havent read it ever since because i fear it would only ruin all the good memories.



Kinda like re watching one of those saturday morning cartoons 20 years later and realizing how much they actually sucked and wondering how you could have ever enjoyed them...


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 27, 2010)

Slice said:


> Based simply on memories i am going with "Maximum Carnage".
> 
> In the 90s i loved it, havent read it ever since because i fear it would only ruin all the good memories.
> 
> ...



Agreed but I watch the reruns of the 1994 spiderman cartoon is still cool even if they took gwen out of it, made mobeus a whimp, and made the clone saga weird.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 28, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Agreed but I watch the reruns of the 1994 spiderman cartoon is still cool even if they took gwen out of it, made mobeus a whimp, and made the clone saga weird.


I enjoyed that clone saga alot more then the comic one.
That story plus the one where peter calls himself 'The Spider' was probably the worst spider-man story i can think of and the only redeeming factor was Ben Reilly and his costume.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 29, 2010)

Spider-Man: The Animated Series is great. Even with its animation.


----------



## Slice (Mar 30, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Agreed but I watch the reruns of the 1994 spiderman cartoon is still cool even if they took gwen out of it, made mobeus a whimp, and made the clone saga weird.



I wanted to make a comment ow i meant stuff from 20 years ago. Then i realized that it is nearly 20 years since this aired.

Now i feel old again.


Also:  _*Made*_ the clone sage weird?

i had to laugh at this one


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

Slice said:


> I wanted to make a comment ow i meant stuff from 20 years ago. Then i realized that *it is nearly 20 years since this aired.*
> 
> Now i feel old again.
> 
> ...



Ewww, that makes me feel super old.

Still, I'm pumped that comicbook characters are still appealing to younger kids.

When I walked into my step-cousin's Bday party (he was 10 or 11 I think) and saw a shit load of bat-decorations, spectacular spider-man DVDs near the TV, and various star wars toys laying about, I was pretty excited.

Makes me remember the good old days when my friend would bring his X-men/Spidey action figures and i'd bring my Batman/JL action figures and we'd battle it out.

We'd eventually just start fighting because of my insistence that "Batman always wins because he's batman!!"

It's even funnier that I still believe this to be true . Sorry for jacking the thread a little.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Spider-Man: The Animated Series is great. *Especially* with its animation.



Fixed that for you. Watched a few episodes the other day on the disney channel. Punisher getting his weapons via Van-Launcher (sort of like how Luke got his lightsaber in RoTJ) and Blade driving his motorcycle on rooftops = win.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 30, 2010)

Slice said:


> I wanted to make a comment ow i meant stuff from 20 years ago. Then i realized that it is nearly 20 years since this aired.
> 
> Now i feel old again.
> 
> ...



actully its only 17 years...but i know what you mean...and weard because they never mentioned ben or kane (2 of the spiderman clones) and they were inportant to the saga


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 30, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> actully its only 17 years...but i know what you mean...and weard because they never mentioned ben or kane (2 of the spiderman clones) and they were inportant to the saga


Ben was in the last 2 or 3 episodes.
Kain wasn,t in the series what isn,t such a huge loss.
And is the second Spider-man Noir story done yet???
I don,t really want to buy the separat issues but i would like to own the TPB.
Also i know this old but it always puts a smile on my face:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Somewhere Jameson is laughing.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 30, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Ben was in the last 2 or 3 episodes.
> Kain wasn,t in the series what isn,t such a huge loss.
> And is the second Spider-man Noir story done yet???
> I don,t really want to buy the separat issues but i would like to own the TPB.
> ...



my 2 main problems looking back on the '94 show are no gwen and censorship (spoiler us from wikipedia)


*Spoiler*: __ 



By 1994, heavy censorship was being enforced by Fox because certain shows were being banned for excessive violence in some countries. So in a bid to make Spider-Man as politically correct as possible, the producers of the show were instructed to abide by their extensive list of requirements. Among the notable restrictions were:

Not mentioning "death", "die", "dead" or "kill"
Death and words with strong negative meanings were to be avoided, leading Semper to skirt around the issue. "Destroy" and "destruction" were frequently employed as synonyms. For example:

Rather than explicitly stating that Uncle Ben was killed the show only says that he "was shot" and that Peter "let him down."
It is stated that the Punisher's family was "caught in a crossfire between rival gangs", and the same applied to the wife of the Destroyer.
In "Night of the Lizard," after the Lizard is transformed back into Dr. Conners, he is unconscious. His wife asks Spider-Man, "Is he-" and Spider-Man says, "He'll be okay." cutting her off.
In "Hydro-Man," when Hydro-Man is defeated and evaporated, Mary Jane askes "Is he-?" Spider-Man cuts her off by saying "Not necessarily." He goes on to explain that water is infamous among solvents for its self-cohesiveness.
In "Turning Point," when the Green Goblin returns after seemingly perishing, Spider-Man says, "You?! But I thought you were-" and the Green Goblin cuts him off with, "I'm not.. but you'll soon be!" before throwing a Pumpkin Bomb at Spider-Man.
Notable exceptions:

In "Sting of the Scorpion", when J. Jonah Jameson offers Gargan to get back at Spider-Man, he replies by saying that he'd "kill for the chance."
In "Hydro Man", Liz Allan says "kill" in pig latin to Mary Jane.
In "The Return of Kraven," when Felicia's mother is attacked by Kraven, she says "That madman nearly killed you."
In "Enter the Green Goblin," Mary Jane suggests that Harry is trying to "avenge the death of his father."
In "Tombstone," Alisha Silvermane tells Tombstone, "You'll get paid again as soon as you kill that exposé the Daily Bugle is preparing on me and my organization." Later in the episode, Tombstone uses the word "kill" as a dysphemism in the context of destroying the exposé on Alisha Silvermane.
In "The Spot," when trying to reason with The Spot, Spider-Man says "You're no killer."
In "Farewell, Spider-Man," Spider-Carnage, an insane version of Peter Parker combined with the Carnage symbiote, is snapped to his senses by a still-living Uncle Ben related to the rich Spider-Man of that reality. Because the Carnage Symbiote is trying to regain control, Spider-Carnage commits suicide throwing himself in a small portal, with no way of return.
Several other characters, including Mysterio, Jameson's wife and the Kingpin's father are implied to have died off-screen.
Death words are used regularly in the Six Forgotten Warriors five-part episode saga.
[edit] Not using realistic weapons
Many realistic guns were not allowed, and no firearms could shoot bullets, so instead they fired lasers complimented by 'futuristic' sound effects. This often led to scenes in which ordinary policemen wielded futuristic pistols. However, in the episode, "Tombstone", Robbie Robertson's son Randy finds a real-looking gun in his father's desk, though it is never fired on screen, and in "Secrets of the Six", when Keane Marlow is telling the story of how he lost his wife, the bank robbers are firing a pistol and a semi-automatic. In "Day of the Chameleon", the Chameleon is about to pull out a realistic looking pistol from behind his back before Spider-Man stops him. In "Sting of the Scorpion" a flashback shows Jameson's wife's killer supposedly using a realistic gun in a drive by shooting. In the episode "Make a Wish", a police officer is also pointing a realistic looking pistol at Spider-Man. It is worth noting that the roughly contemporary Batman: The Animated Series, which also aired on Fox Kids, portrayed realistic firearms onscreen throughout that show's run without ever having an episode banned or censored as a result. However, Kasady threw a realistic grenade in "Venom Returns".

Other restrictions
Spider-Man was not allowed to hit anyone with his fist, however there were a few exceptions. In "The Spot," he uses his spider-sense to guide a punch through a dimension portal and knock out the Spot. He also punches the Scorpion's tail near the end of the episode, "The Sting Of The Scorpion," and punches the villain twice in "The Final Nightmare."
No crashing glass was allowed. However, in "The Cat," when Spider-Man and Doc Ock are battling in Felicia and Anastasia Hardy's home, Ock accidentally smashes a glass window with one of his tentacles.
No children in peril, although in "Rocket Racer," there is a scene where the Rocket Racer, a teenager named Robert, is stuck to the bottom of an elevator using magnetised boots, about to be crushed until Spider-Man saves him.
No vampires were allowed on the show. This created complications with the use of the characters Morbius the living vampire and Blade the vampire hunter. Consequently, Morbius only drains victims through suckers on his hands, rather than by biting them in the traditional vampire style on the neck, and instead of blood, his sustenance is referred to only as "plasma." The word "blood" is used regularly in non-vampire episodes. True vampires later appeared anyway, primarily in the form of Blade's vampire mother, but they are not shown actually biting anyone.
Spider-Man was not allowed to harm any pigeons when he landed on rooftops.
Cletus Kasady a.k.a. Carnage is not a serial killer in the series, just a madman. Carnage never actually uses his symbiotic blades to harm anyone, he is either stopped or dodged. He also absorbs people's energy rather than killing them outright. He has made a few references to attempts to murder. For instance in "Carnage," when Baron Mordo states to him that he needs to absorb a few more life forces, Carnage says "Only a few? Too bad!". He also refers to his process of draining life force as "feeding".
After the September 11, 2001 attacks, ABC Family heavily edited the season one finale "Day of the Chameleon" to remove the World Trade Center buildings, parts of the New York skyline, and a helicopter crashing into a building, exploding, and falling to the ground below, among other shots. This resulted in the first scene being impossible to comprehend as it was originally intended. Dialogue was re-looped to match the new, shorter version. Some production credits from the episode are missing as well, due to their being on screen during the omitted footage. Another noticeable edit can be viewed in season three's "Enter the Green Goblin." In the original, the Goblin Glider slams into a building with Spider-Man riding on top. In the newly edited version, the scene is cut, and Spider-Man is shown simply emerging from a hole in the side of the building. Yet another edit occurs near the end of season two's "Duel of the Hunters," when it is revealed that Kraven and Punisher's last battle with the "Man-Spider" is in fact inside the parking garage of the World Trade Center, and that Kraven had deduced the location by smelling some webbing left at a previous battle and detecting remnant soot in it from the terrorist bombing of the early 1990s. The whole sequence of Punisher finding out where they are and Kraven's explanation of how he knew where to look for them was cut.


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2010)

> And is the second Spider-man Noir story done yet???
> I don,t really want to buy the separat issues but i would like to own the TPB.



it just finished, and it was miles ahead of the first SM:N arc. Best Noir story Marvel's done so far IMO.


----------



## Slice (Mar 30, 2010)

Speaking of Noir

opinions on that one?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6TJ-pt4aTU[/YOUTUBE]


And what could the other two settings be?


----------



## Woob 1010 (Mar 30, 2010)

I imagine Marvel 2099 and Marvel Zombies have a good chance of being the other worlds. At least 2099.


----------



## Slice (Mar 30, 2010)

Zombies is next to impossible to use for this.

Havent thought about 2099 but it is likely to be used since its so different from the normal approach.

If the next one is the Ultimate setting they could have two darker toned worlds and two lighter that would kinda fit.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 30, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> it just finished, and it was miles ahead of the first SM:N arc. Best Noir story Marvel's done so far IMO.


Great i realy liked the first one so it is good to hear it gets beter.


Slice said:


> Speaking of Noir
> 
> opinions on that one?
> 
> ...


Damn the Spider-man Noir parts look epic.
I didn,t even mind the weird jungle setting they have the 616 spider-man in.
Also the voice actor of the 90's series is going to voice spider-man
I hope he is also doing the Spider-man Noir one.


----------



## Woob 1010 (Mar 30, 2010)

Slice said:


> Zombies is next to impossible to use for this.
> 
> Havent thought about 2099 but it is likely to be used since its so different from the normal approach.
> 
> If the next one is the Ultimate setting they could have two darker toned worlds and two lighter that would kinda fit.



I don't know, If I remember right there _actually_ were rumours of an Spiderman vs. Marvel Zombies game surfacing. But these rumors could of course be bullshit, and I could remember wrong.

But speaking gameplay terms I would like to see  a Marvel 1601 spiderman.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 30, 2010)

Slice said:


> Zombies is next to impossible to use for this.
> 
> Havent thought about 2099 but it is likely to be used since its so different from the normal approach.
> 
> If the next one is the Ultimate setting they could have two darker toned worlds and two lighter that would kinda fit.


Zombies would mean the rating has to go to R which i doubt wil happen and if they are in the game they wil most likely cut out the gore which makes it pointless for the zombies to appear.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2010)

ultimate? Meh


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm already sold on that game.

Edit: WTF!? why does it say "Torture Specialist" under my screen name?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2010)

it probably has something to do with post count


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Vxk4_C9fi4[/YOUTUBE]

Huh...consider me interested.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 31, 2010)

weird. I wouldn't have thought I'd ever see a game with spider-man noir. maybe they'll do 1602?


----------



## Slice (Mar 31, 2010)

1602 lacks skyscrapers to swing around 

But it would be great to play it. I think i will need to borrow my buddys PS3 again when this comes out.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 31, 2010)

Captain Universe and Spider-man 2099 HELL YEAH


----------



## Slice (Mar 31, 2010)

So Captain Universe variants and we have

- 616 Spidey
- Noir Spiderman
- ???
- 2099 Spiderman


Who could the third one be?

Maybe


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2010)

Ultimate Venom maybe


I would really like to see that Armored Spider from the ninetees cartoon


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 31, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Ultimate Venom maybe
> 
> 
> I would really like to see that Armored Spider from the ninetees cartoon


I think it is Poison.
Ulimate venom is too big.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 31, 2010)

I would love to see Italian Spider-Man in that game!


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 31, 2010)

Captain Universe?!!? Seriously?!?!?  That's who messed up Juggernaut?


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 31, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Captain Universe?!!? Seriously?!?!?  That's who messed up Juggernaut?


Isn,t Captain Universe a realy powerfull powerup???
I remember spider-man punching the HUlk into space even before his cosmic powers were full and he was holding back.
Maybe the new villain has a power that makes the Juggernaut powerless or something.
If you combine that with the Captain Universe costume then i can see how the Juggernaut got his ass kicked.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2010)

Capitan Universe Spider could actually be the third Spider.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 31, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Isn't Captain Universe a really powerful power-up???
> I remember spider-man punching the Hulk into space even before his cosmic powers were full and he was holding back.
> Maybe the new villain *has a power that makes the Juggernaut powerless* or something.
> If you combine that with the Captain Universe costume then i can see how the Juggernaut got his ass kicked.



I really hope that bold part is somehow true.  I don't think he should ever physically be damaged.  He tanked Thor's Godblast.  I could understand if he was comatose because he got mind raped, but not physically beat into submission.  The writer must not have read the issue that showed Juggernaut's healing factor.  The only way it can make any sense is if Captain Universe has a way of negating his enchantments.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 1, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> I really hope that bold part is somehow true.  I don't think he should ever physically be damaged.  He tanked Thor's Godblast.  I could understand if he was comatose because he got *mind raped,* but not physically beat into submission.  The writer must not have read the issue that showed Juggernaut's healing factor.  The only way it can make any sense is if Captain Universe has a way of negating his enchantments.


Wel the new Captain Universe is a mind raper if the peview of the 3rd part of the story is right.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> THE STORY:
> "SOMETHING CAN STOP THE JUGGERNAUT, PART 3"
> Spider-Man and Juggernaut are trapped in an unearthly realm by a being of mind-bending power. But who is their tormentor? What's his connection with Spider-Man? And why does he hate the Juggernaut? All is revealed in a final showdown that threatens to shake Manhattan to its very foundations -- and brings the Spider-Man/Juggernaut Trilogy to a fateful conclusion! Whatever else you do this week, you dare not miss "With Greater Power...!" It's Marvel History-in-the-Making by Stern & Weeks! Plus, a prelude to the Return of the Lizard by Zeb Wells and Chris Bachalo.





Did the JUggernaut have a battle in space recently?
Maybe he lost part of his helmet and the new villain saw his chance and mind raped the hell out of him.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 1, 2010)

Captain Universe got the Onslaught introduction, a mysteriously beaten up Juggernaut.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Wel the new Captain Universe is a mind raper if the peview of the 3rd part of the story is right.
> 
> Did the JUggernaut have a battle in space recently?
> Maybe he lost part of his helmet and the new villain saw his chance and mind raped the hell out of him.



That wouldn't be so bad, but that doesn't explain the swollen eye or the bloody nose.

Juggs didn't have a fight in space, but he and Skaar "teamed-up" against Banner and with Cain's back turned, Skaar used his old power and catapulted/punched him into space.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 1, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> That wouldn't be so bad, but that doesn't explain the swollen eye or the bloody nose.
> 
> Juggs didn't have a fight in space, but he and Skaar "teamed-up" against Banner and with Cain's back turned, Skaar used his old power and catapulted/punched him into space.


Isn,t it possible that he lost a piece of his helmet when he was punched into space???
I stil think the villain has some anti-Juggernaut power.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Isn't it possible that he lost a piece of his helmet when he was punched into space???
> I still think the villain has some anti-Juggernaut power.




He was shown to have his helmet still on while floating up into orbit.  But his helmet is not really a big deal.  It's there to protect his mind, not protect him from physical punishment.  He is far more durable than his armor/suit/laffy taffy.

I'm hoping you are right on that second part.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 1, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> He was shown to have his helmet still on while floating up into orbit.  But his helmet is not really a big deal.  It's there to protect his mind, not protect him from physical punishment.  He is far more durable than his armor/suit/laffy taffy.
> 
> I'm hoping you are right on that second part.


I hope so to.
Stern is a pretty good writer and gets the Peter Parker character really good in my opinion.
It would kind of suck if it turned out that he didn,t do much research on the Juggernaut afther he did the first spider-man/juggernaut fight.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I hope so to.
> Stern is a pretty good writer and gets the Peter Parker character really good in my opinion.
> It would kind of suck if it turned out that he didn,t do much research on the Juggernaut afther he did the first spider-man/juggernaut fight.



I still think(hope) the rest of this arc is going to be good.

I do wonder if he did enough research on him.  I noticed a small mistake at the beginning (a common one/easy to make), it said Cain was the half-brother of Xavier, but they are actually step-brothers which was later mentioned in the issue.  I hope they don't make reference of his force-field in the arc though.  It seemed to be a big focus in the 80's Spider-Man/Juggernaut story.  If Captain Universe broke through, it would suck.

I wonder if he forgot(knows) about Cain's healing factor?  His power allows him to function without any organs and can heal faster than Hulk.  I can't imagine blunt force trauma doing much to him.


By the way, nice sig.  Every time I see it I try to rep you and it says I need to spread rep first.  I don't rep enough different people.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 1, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> I still think(hope) the rest of this arc is going to be good.
> 
> I do wonder if he did enough research on him.  I noticed a small mistake at the beginning (a common one/easy to make), it said Cain was the half-brother of Xavier, but they are actually step-brothers which was later mentioned in the issue.  I hope they don't make reference of his force-field in the arc though.  It seemed to be a big focus in the 80's Spider-Man/Juggernaut story.  If Captain Universe broke through, it would suck.
> 
> ...


I think we should just wait for the full story.
I realy hope that it is a villain that can take Juggernaut powers away or make him unable to use it.
Maybe he can do this to other heroes/villains to.
That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Slice (Apr 1, 2010)

Just one issue before they had the Scorpion use S.P.I.N. on Spiderman i doubt they will go with a power neutralizer here.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 1, 2010)

Slice said:


> Just one issue before they had the Scorpion use S.P.I.N. on Spiderman i doubt they will go with a power neutralizer here.


Wel before the Scorpion they had Anti Venom neutraliz his power.
But maybe the villain is just made to take out the Juggernaut.
In other news:

oh shit......
I don,t know if i should scratch my head in confusion or just enjoy the awesome web atack.


----------



## Ohmek (Apr 5, 2010)

Quick question.

I used to think Spider-man lost his other powers in BND but i recently read this.

"Tom Broovert from marvel said that its a combination of that Peter doesnt remember that he actually has them  
and he hasnt been pit against the kind of opponent that his upper level powers come out against. he just doesnt 
know they are even there to access them as a result of the constant illusion. there never was a retcon. everything  
happened  and a few characters remember continuity. Peter and many others are just seeing a constant state of 
illusion, hence he still has his power upgrades from The Other. "

Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 5, 2010)

*perk*  Then I may not fully ignore AMS.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2010)

So BND is just a universal level mind genjutsu.


That Strange, Doom and the telepaths would fall for this...


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> So BND is just a universal level mind genjutsu.
> 
> 
> That Strange, Doom and the telepaths would fall for this...



maybe they where sealed...WIS (writer induced stupidity)


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 5, 2010)

More like EIS.  Not even gonna translate


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 5, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> *perk*  Then I may not fully ignore AMS.



you cant possibly still be ignoring this book years later because of OMD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> So BND is just a universal level mind genjutsu.
> 
> 
> That Strange, Doom and the telepaths would fall for this...



...because it's magic


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> you cant possibly still be ignoring this book years later because of OMD



Hey, I am.


I mean, I boycott it. Alot.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> ...because it's magic



Strange and Doom.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Strange and Doom.



Are jokes now


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2010)

So is selling out your marriage to Satan


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 5, 2010)

You should stop posting in this thread


----------



## Slice (Apr 5, 2010)

OMD is incredibly stupid, i hate it, i dont accept it, i dont even like thinking about it.

But post BND Spidey had stuff like the two Rhino issues which were arguably some of the best Spiderman single issues in years.

There are some quality writers on the book delivering good stories right now.



They should just finally find a way to either retcon OMD out again or at least solve all the logical errors they created with this story because those are the main reason i refuse to accept that whole OMD mess.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2010)

post BND spidey had three of the following arcs in the past few years that weren't the exact same boring nostalgy masturbatory wank fest that had been parading for years.
And that weren't horrible either. Like the maian snow math god.

New Ways to Die
American Son
And the two rhyno issues.

Although I did laugh when they threw a quip at twilight, that was better than like, the necromancism of the clone sage.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> post BND spidey had three of the following arcs in the past few years that weren't the exact same boring nostalgy masturbatory wank fest that had been parading for years.
> And that weren't horrible either. Like the maian snow math god.
> 
> New Ways to Die
> ...


I liked the Batman voice quip beter
The story with spider-man in the snow was pretty damn good.
I don,t know why but spider-man in the snow has something awesome to it.
I like the current Spider-man beter then the time were Peter started calling himeself 'the Spider' and the time were it was decided that Ben was the real Spider-man.
I also don,t understand how Peter gets away with slapping his pregant wife and yet Hank" Pym doesnt.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2010)

When I heard Spidey say he was gonna talk like Christian Bale, I expected him to cuss like a sailor.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2010)

ASM has the best writing team in Marvel outside of Dark Tower and the Oz books. Yeah I said it. Sometimes it has some of the best art too.
So yeah, if you boycott it over BND still, you don't like good comics.

And obviously, they'll finally do something with OMD at some point and make it kickass. And baby May Parker will become relevant again, and then I'll have to eat every word I ever said about Spidergirl being shitty and pointless.

I still believe. With good, non-Guggenheim writing paving the way, anything is possible.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2010)

*One. Moment. In. Time.*


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2010)

oh boy more retcons


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 14, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> oh boy more retcons



Could be going back to status quo though, as it could be referring to Peter's deal with Mephisto and he's going to undo it maybe.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Yōkai (Apr 14, 2010)

At last, its gonna be revealed that everything that happened since OMD was a bad dream?

mwahaha, BND supporters, time to send your comics to the trashcan

dont feel bad, its been a few years only, its not like they are shoving down your throat that the last 3 decades of Spiderman comics that you bought never happened or something like that, that´d be sooo mean.

I have been ignoring Spiderman since OMD, and only when i can see BND as an Age of Apocalypse of some sort, thats when im gonna read it


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 14, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> At last, its gonna be revealed that everything that happened since OMD was a bad dream?
> 
> mwahaha, BND supporters, time to send your comics to the trashcan
> 
> ...



Excuse me? Post BND Spidey has actually been rather enjoyable (sans him boinking every woman in site) 

If you've been ignoring the post BND stuff you've missed out.

Edit: Wait you hated Age of Apocalypse...


----------



## shit (Apr 14, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> At last, its gonna be revealed that everything that happened since OMD was a bad dream?
> 
> mwahaha, BND supporters, time to send your comics to the trashcan
> 
> ...



For someone who dislikes BND, you sure do compare it to some epic comics.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2010)

I haven't read AMS either but mainly because of the shipping schedule I just wouldn't be able to pick up every issue so I never bothered to get back into it.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 14, 2010)

Probably just an arc answering some questions about the retcon, like Harry had his little 'why I'm still alive' arc months ago.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Excuse me? Post BND Spidey has actually been rather enjoyable (sans him boinking every woman in site)
> 
> If you've been ignoring the post BND stuff you've missed out.
> 
> Edit: Wait you hated Age of Apocalypse...




Nobody sane can possibly hate AoA

just like nobody sane would trade 3+ decades of history for a few enjoyable moments 

tbh, i tried to read some BND comics, but i couldnt. i felt like..dirty or something, by reading them.  

I dont know if BND is epic, i just hope someday it becomes part of a parallel universe that nobody besides the readers will remember, like AoA


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 15, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Probably just an arc answering some questions about the retcon, like Harry had his little 'why I'm still alive' arc months ago.


Pretty much this^
It is just going to show how Peter and MJ broke up.


Yōkai said:


> At last, its gonna be revealed that everything that happened since OMD was a bad dream?
> 
> mwahaha, BND supporters, time to send your comics to the trashcan
> 
> ...


Joe Quesada already said that they were not going to retcon OMD.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 15, 2010)

Quesada wont be the bawss forever


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Nobody sane can possibly hate AoA
> 
> just like nobody sane would trade 3+ decades of history for a few enjoyable moments
> 
> ...



yeah because everyone's read 3 decades of spiderman comics and gives a damn about a fictional marriage


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> yeah because everyone's read 3 decades of spiderman comics and gives a damn about a fictional marriage



This.

This.

I did not grow up on the married spidey. I'm not 40 or anything, but I grew up on the old spider-man, from the 60s and 70s (and a bit of the 80s) That's why I was actually happy with the BND set up; it was returning me to the spidey comics I remember.

Yes, OMD was a horrible comic. It was just poor. But that doesn't mean you can't enjoy BND just because it broke up 2 fictional characters.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2010)

The same can't entirely be said regarding Peter's character, though. That's one of, if not _*the*_ biggest complaint from the anti-OMD and anti-BND readers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone remember the assurance that unmasking Spidey durinv CW won't be undone?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2010)

I just noticed that *O*ne *M*oment *I*n *T*ime

What does the first letters spell out?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Excuse me? Post BND Spidey has actually been rather enjoyable (sans him boinking every woman in site)



Other than Rhyno, American Son and New Ways to Die, BND spidey has been terrible.



And maybe the fantastic four story.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> This.
> 
> This.
> 
> ...


I grew up on a married Spider-man and i stil enjoy most of BND Spider-man.
And i liked most of the Gauntlet so far and the new Kraven story looks pretty good from the preview.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> you cant *possibly *still be ignoring this book years later because of OMD





Banhammer said:


> Hey, I am.
> 
> 
> I mean, I boycott it. Alot.


Wassup dawg!
^_^
Actually, I can.  Sporatically I will check in, but with the increased speed of issues and my disillusionment with the characterization of peter, as well as relationships, I can quite easily trace why I still ignore it for the most part to OMD.  

If I want to read 'these kinds of stories' I will read invincible.  I am happily so petty.  Hell, even when I have tried I get about 6 pages in and just toss it.  It doesn't draw me in.  And personally, I blame OMD.  Maybe it's just bad writing and art, but I won't be that mean.


shit said:


> ASM has the *best writing team *in Marvel  outside of Dark Tower and the Oz books.
> 
> *So yeah, if you boycott it over BND still, you don't like good  comics.*
> 
> And obviously, they'll *finally do something with OMD *at some  point and make it kickass. And baby May Parker will become relevant  again, and then I'll have to eat every word I ever said about Spidergirl  being shitty and pointless.


Subjective.  Like I said, I'd rather read ...shit I just had a huge list  in my head.  7/10 xmen books, deadpool, current war on krypton stuff.   And those are the books that I would admit to not being good.  ASM ain't  the best of anything.  Least not objectively.  

Also, you contradict yourself here.  If it's such good stories,  something should have already been done with it, no?  Now, you have my  attention.  Baby May?  As in Aunt May reincarnated?  
So...Quesada says this thing is retconned because it ruins the  character....then he makes a memorial for it?  Seriously?  How do comic  fans support this?
Also.....hahaha omit.  Oh Quesada, I chuckled.  Sod off, capitalist genius.  Disney musta yanked the leash a bit.

Also, fuck the marriage.  I got annoyed over OMD because of the undoing of the unmasking, the lack of other, and Pete being turned 17 all over again, but living out in the world at such an age.  Or how about this if you don't want MJ *bs argument imo* ...then have them get divorced.  ANd May should be dead.  She's old, and I grew up with her around.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 16, 2010)

Preview for AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #628:


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2010)

OMIT interview


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll omit your face


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> OMIT interview


Spider-man looks pretty awesome in a suit.
However i am not really looking forward to this


			
				Joe Quesada  said:
			
		

> I was looking for a title that played upon "One More Day" - because I'm a whore.


If by whore you mean an idiot then i agree.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 18, 2010)

So this is the OMD version of the wedding?


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So this is the OMD version of the wedding?


From what i can get from the interview we first get to see what MJ's deal with Mephisto was. Then we get to see the original wedding and then we get to see what Mephisto did to change that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2010)

Somebody let me know what MJ's deal was, I have mild curiosity about that.

Not enough to buy a Spidey comic though.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 18, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Somebody let me know what MJ's deal was, I have mild curiosity about that.
> 
> Not enough to buy a Spidey comic though.


Her deal with Mephisto was for Peter to have a chance at happiness.
What she gave to Mephisto in return wil be revealed in o.m.i.t.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2010)

she probably traded her soul or something in exchange to remember


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> she probably traded her soul or something in exchange to remember


It is probably something like:"You give Peter a chance at happiness and in return you can see me suffering as i remember everything but am not allowed to be with him."
It seems like something a devil or demon would enjoy looking at.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> It is probably something like:"You give Peter a chance at happiness and in return you can see me suffering as i remember everything but am not allowed to be with him."
> It seems like something a devil or demon would enjoy looking at.



No.

It seems like something a high school sophomore cheerleader from the valley would enjoy looking at.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> No.
> 
> It seems like something a high school sophomore cheerleader from the valley would enjoy looking at.


Seeing as how Mephisto apparently has nothing better to do then break up a marriage between 2 people he barely knows i say yes he isn't much better then the evil high school cheerleader.
( I also just love how no one in the Marvel universe can heal a freaking bullet wound. Not even the mutant whose main power is healing people.)


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 18, 2010)

No no...I think Quesada calling himself a whore is appropriate.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay so O.M.I.T manages to be Dumber that O.M.D ever was. Wasn't the whole point of that to get away from the marriage?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Okay so O.M.I.T manages to be Dumber that O.M.D ever was. Wasn't the whole point of that to get away from the marriage?



Yeah but to be fair at some point they had to go back and say "this is what happened". Nice of Quesada to write it and not taint the populace's opinions of any unfortunate writers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2010)

Now I'm hearing that this may be a trilogy?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 19, 2010)

No idea what he's thinking. But at least it will only be one month. That's what's nice about ASM, when it sucks it doesn't last long


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2010)

There is nothing nice about sucking


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2010)

Or adding more to the ruin of a comic icon.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> No idea what he's thinking. But at least it will only be one month. That's what's nice about ASM, when it sucks it doesn't last long


Didn't the whole dark spider-man/clone saga take like 5 years to finish?
That is a pretty long time.
Also i am sure that o.m.i.t won,t answer all the questions.
He wil probably leave things open if another part is coming.
The last 20 years haven't been so kind to Spider-man.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he is talking about ASM currently and it's rapid publishing schedule.


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Okay so O.M.I.T manages to be Dumber that O.M.D ever was. Wasn't the whole point of that to get away from the marriage?



I'm pretty sure the whole point of OMD was to retcon Peter unmasking himself in front of the nation.


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2010)

shit said:


> I'm pretty sure the whole point of OMD was to retcon Peter unmasking himself in front of the nation.



The point of OMD was to avoid actually having to think about good stories solving their problems they had themself written into.

So they hit the panic button.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 19, 2010)

The point of the story to me was the marriage had the unintended side effect of bogging down the comics into something that became more about Peter and Maryjane and Less about Spiderman (which is on the cover). So instead of finding a way to fix the problem elegantly they used the Unmasking as a catalyst to get rid of Mary Jane


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 19, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> There is nothing nice about sucking



it feels good bro


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 19, 2010)

I never imagined Spider-man: Fever would be flat pastiche.

It looks fantastic, but I don't want to read it.  : /


----------



## Deviate (Apr 19, 2010)

Sounds to me like OMIT is going to be how their wedding day occurred in the 'current' time line. Making no reference in the story it self that there was a time line where they were married.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 19, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> I never imagined Spider-man: Fever would be flat pastiche.
> 
> It looks fantastic, but I don't want to read it.  : /



My thoughts exactly. Thumbed thru it a bit then put it down...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 22, 2010)

Just read Siege: Spider-man

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ms. Marvel wants to be "THIPP'ed'


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 22, 2010)

Bitches love Spider-Man.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 22, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Bitches love Spider-Man.


I kind of like MS Marvel and Spider-man together but it will probably not be mentioned by Bendis.
Doesn,t Spider-woman also have a crush on Peter ?
Or is she already over that?
628 was a pretty good read but not much was explained
The back-up story was  decent.


----------



## Slice (Apr 22, 2010)

Remember the days when Venom was an actual threat and not comic relief?

Good times they were


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 22, 2010)

Slice said:


> Remember the days when Venom was an actual threat and not comic relief?
> 
> Good times they were


It's kind of funny how Anti Venom an allie of spider-man is probably more of a thread to him then the current venom.
It is also funny to read some of the expectations people had over the new venom back in like 2007:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> your not gunna find any fans of the new venom.....except for the people that hate venom period (prolly not even them)....i honeslty think this thread is a waste of time...*if anyone actually thinks that this venom will actually last is sadly mistakin*...anyone whos anyone knows venom's popularity and his status in the marvel universe (look at his endless amounts of mini series and so on...) realize that this just a stunt by marvel to make eddie brocks re-appearence as venom all the more dramatic and "sale-boosting". Theres only one venom





> I liked the idea of a thread like this!Always been a fan of McGargan and Venom and I hope this new Venom to *give spidey a hard time* in the future.





If only they knew what would happen in the next 3 years


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 22, 2010)

The funniest thing about Gargan as Venom is that he looked different from Brock Venom. However he also looked incredibly bad and every artist is back to drawing him originally

Also damn Ellis for turning Venom into a cannibal. He was never like that before.....well except for occasionally eating brains


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, wasn't expecting an ending like that on the latest ASM arc.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The guy that was Captain Universe pretty much lost his job and his wife due to Juggs and Spidey crashing through his work place.  So when he became CU, he thought he was supposed to deal with Juggernaut.  But he was actually chosen to repair faults under NY.  He failed to do this, so the Enigma force transferred to Juggernaut and he repaired the faults.  Ironically, he was the one to cause them when he fought Spidey the first time and was trapped in the wet cement.  He sank to the bottom and had to dig in so that he could get traction causing the plates to split.


----------



## shit (Apr 28, 2010)

^             rofl


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Astonishing Spider-Man/Wolverine #1 preview_


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2010)

ok now this has my attention


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 30, 2010)

This looks pretty awesome.
I mean just look at Peter's beard.


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2010)

finally he looks over 20


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 30, 2010)

meh.  writers want to try and get cred with fans by referencing the marriage that never happened.  And Logan's there too!  Awesome!  I'm cool.  I'll go give you guys moeny for admitting how much you rip us off instead.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 30, 2010)

shit said:


> finally he looks over 20


Kind of weird how he always looks like he is barely 20 or something and yet he is 27 years old.


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2010)

hey I'm 27


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 30, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> meh.  writers want to try and get cred with fans by referencing the marriage that never happened.  And Logan's there too!  Awesome!  I'm cool.  I'll go give you guys moeny for admitting how much you rip us off instead.


Except that it is not referencing the marriage since Peter still remembers who MJ is.


shit said:


> hey I'm 27


Pretty cool Spidey Smilie


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2010)

I know rite


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 30, 2010)

I am kind of suprised that Marvel allows Peter to be 27.
I always thought he was 22 or something.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 30, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I am kind of suprised that Marvel allows Peter to be 27.
> I always thought he was 22 or something.



Also gotta realize at this point in time he's graduated from school and has been heroing for a fuckton of time


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 30, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Also gotta realize at this point in time he's graduated from school and has been heroing for a fuckton of time


Yeah but i always thought that Marvel didn,t realy age Peter that much.
Everyone always kind of assumed he was in his early/mid 20 or something.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 30, 2010)

shit said:


> hey I'm 27


Did you make that?  I used to do those little guys so they've got a soft spot in my heart.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> meh.  writers want to try and get cred with fans by referencing the marriage that never happened.  And Logan's there too!  Awesome!  I'm cool.  I'll go give you guys moeny for admitting how much you rip us off instead.



It's Jason Aaron, Adam Kubert and Wolverine

shut up


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 30, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> meh.  writers want to try and get cred with fans by referencing the marriage that never happened.  And Logan's there too!  Awesome!  I'm cool.  I'll go give you guys moeny for admitting how much you rip us off instead.



dumb. **


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Did you make that?  I used to do those little guys so they've got a soft spot in my heart.



sunnuvmann has a thread in the blender making custom -geta smilies
I gots mine, go gets yours

also make  an NF smiley called :sakura


----------



## Gooba (Apr 30, 2010)

shit said:


> sunnuvmann has a thread in the blender making custom -geta smilies
> I gots mine, go gets yours
> 
> also make  an NF smiley called :sakura


I already got mine:   Made it myself.


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2010)

I always forget that Ash had a chainsaw for an arm
he did, didn't he? dammit, now I'm gonna have to watch all 3 movies again soon


----------



## Gooba (Apr 30, 2010)

He did for the last act of ED2 and for a brief period in the beginning of Army of Darkness.  Then he replaces it with a robotic hand for his quest.


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Except that it is not referencing the marriage since Peter still remembers who MJ is.


Ok, are you really going to make me detail the meta motivations behind marvel's editorial decisions?  You and Kilo are correct, I did not do research on actual story but when you first hear or see about it, what comes to mind?  And do you know why that comes to mind first?  It is no mistake.


----------



## Slice (May 2, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Kind of weird how he always looks like he is barely 20 or something and yet he is 27 years old.



Pre OMD when Spidey was still married it was much easier to believe he was nearing his 30s just because a 20 year old guy beeing married for several years is highly unlikely.

Hence the whole "aging the character" bullshit.



shit said:


> hey I'm 27




Same here!

Timespan between 25 and 30 - definately the best one so far


----------



## shit (May 2, 2010)

ha, thinking of how much easier everything is once you've built up a savings, how the hell is Parker so fail that he lives with his aunt all his life and then goes out on his own and can't even get his own place
granted he's in New York and juggles being Spiderman, but he got paid a New York wage for years as a photographer and had scholerships and shit for college
and now he's broke and stressing being unemployed like a baby, what a doofus
I know the good writers of ASM have plans for him being unemployed and w/e but the not so good writers are making him seem like whiny loser, and he needs to go ahead and land a job that wouldn't interfere too much with Spiderman which would be stupidly easy for him, actually


----------



## Eunectes (May 2, 2010)

shit said:


> ha, thinking of how much easier everything is once you've built up a savings, how the hell is Parker so fail that he lives with his aunt all his life and then goes out on his own and can't even get his own place
> granted he's in New York and juggles being Spiderman, but he got paid a New York wage for years as a photographer and had scholerships and shit for college
> and now he's broke and stressing being unemployed like a baby, what a doofus
> I know the good writers of ASM have plans for him being unemployed and w/e but the not so good writers are making him seem like whiny loser, and he needs to go ahead and land a job that wouldn't interfere too much with Spiderman which would be stupidly easy for him, actually


He should just be a photographer again since that doesn,t interfere much with being Spider-man.
Being a teacher again would be stupid.
There is no way Peter has enough time to do all the work of a teacher and swing around as Spider-man.


----------



## Eunectes (May 2, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Ok, are you really going to make me detail the meta motivations behind marvel's editorial decisions?  You and Kilo are correct, I did not do research on actual story but when you first hear or see about it, *what comes to mind?*  And do you know why that comes to mind first?  It is no mistake.


Not MJ because the pic looks nothing like her and everyone who has read recent BND comic with MJ in it knows that Peter and MJ stil remember there relationship before the marriage but i can see what you mean.
The woman is probably some mystical woman who wil bring them back to the current time afther Peter and Logan beat the shit out of each other.
( I sense a epic beard fight comming)


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 6, 2010)

ASM 630 is pretty solid. I also like the way how the Kravens use Madame Webb to alternate the future. Also Connors assistent is a slut


----------



## Eunectes (May 6, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> ASM 630 is pretty solid. I also like the way how the Kravens use Madame Webb to alternate the future. Also Connors assistent is a slut


I thought ASM 630 was decent.
Astonishing Spider-man and Wolverine #1  was awesome


----------



## The World (May 6, 2010)

I just bought the first too Amazing Spiderman Ultimate Collection TPB reprints on Amazon.

Is it worth it? I was thinking of getting the third but I hear it dips when getting closer to One More Day. Like after Book of Ezekiel.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2010)

So the American Son mini will be

Harry Osborn vs Gabriel Stacy


oh joy


----------



## Eunectes (May 18, 2010)

The Lizard story is good so far.
The ending was pretty daring although i can see them bring back Billy later thanks to his LIzard powers or some BS like that.
I can,t wait to see the Grim Hunt.
The preview looks pretty good .


Sir Henry said:


> So the American Son mini will be
> 
> Harry Osborn vs Gabriel Stacy
> 
> ...


I am surprised Marvel knows he stil exist.
Next thing you know Marvel wil remember that Peter has a child somewhere in Europe.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2010)

Lizard story is revolutionary in a way that does absolutely nothing special or new with the lizard at all. They've gone full blown nostalgia porn


----------



## Eunectes (May 18, 2010)

In which issue did the lizard kill Billy?


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2010)

This lizard story is riveting if you've never heard of a little thing called The Hulk


----------



## typhoon72 (May 18, 2010)

So let me get this straight. 

The Lizard killed Curt, who I guess tried to make him stop but the Lizards spirt beat his and he died. Now he's just The Lizard??

And Billy was killed right?


----------



## Eunectes (May 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> This lizard story is riveting if you've never heard of a little thing called The Hulk


You can say that abouth almost every Lizard storie beside the onces where he tries to turn people into Lizards.


typhoon72 said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> The Lizard killed Curt, who I guess tried to make him stop but the Lizards spirt beat his and he died. Now he's just The Lizard??
> 
> And Billy was killed right?


Pretty much.
But i don,t expect Billy to stay death long.
He will be back in a few years/months because death doesn,t mean much in the Marvel universe.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2010)

Have they thrown that stupid "there was never a split personality, Curt, you did it all along!" characterization out the window?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2010)

Very much so, there's basically no difference between Conners and Banner now


----------



## Woob 1010 (May 18, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Very much so, there's basically no difference between Conners and Banner now



bu-bu-but Hulk doesn?t kill people!


*Spoiler*: __ 



courtesy of Amadeus Cho and a certain Pak


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2010)

Woob 1010 said:


> bu-bu-but Hulk doesn?t kill people!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Get that away from me. I wanted to SMASH Pak when I read that


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Lizard story is revolutionary in a way that does absolutely nothing special or new with the lizard at all. They've gone full blown nostalgia porn



That's not true at all. You're beginning to sound like Blaze of Glory, just insulting books or whatever in a completely retarded nonsensical manner.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2010)

That's uncalled for Pete


----------



## shit (May 19, 2010)

^

I kinda doubt the kid's dead. Spiderman will get there in time, you'll see.


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2010)

He's dead.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2010)

Woob 1010 said:


> bu-bu-but Hulk doesn?t kill people!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i think that was shit made up by cho to make him  feel better


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i think that was shit made up by cho to make him  feel better



It wasn't, McDuffie referred to it again in Damage Control

But I bet it's forgotten. Pak is the biggest Hulk fanboy around and he was just wanking him when he wrote that


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It wasn't, McDuffie referred to it again in Damage Control
> 
> But I bet it's forgotten. Pak is the biggest Hulk fanboy around and he was just wanking him when he wrote that



well....fuck that  kinda undermines the entire premise of the hulk


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> That's not true at all. You're beginning to sound like Blaze of Glory, just insulting books or whatever in a completely retarded nonsensical manner.



Not true? Tortured scientist frustrated by his inadequacies, this time, his professional failures, resorts to a desperate dark measures that turns him to a monster who's simple mindedness courage and confidence tempt him with a easiness of life, but in truth, it's mindless rage destroys everything he loves.

I think maybe you're the one in fault here, because they shifted that part of hulk's story to typical loebness of HULK SMASH! HULK ANGRY! HULK SMASH SOME MORE

It's every single hulk, jackel/hyde etc story.
The only thing different here is that he's not doing it to himself this time around because he already has.
They did it on ultimate hulk, movie hulks,  spectacular spider man, main continuity spider man, etc, etc.


----------



## shit (May 24, 2010)

> They did it on ultimate hulk, movie hulks, spectacular spider man, main continuity spider man, etc, etc.



not to mention a billion times in literature before comic books existed
geez bh, you sure can rant about nothing


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Not true? Tortured scientist frustrated by his inadequacies, this time, his professional failures, resorts to a desperate dark measures that turns him to a monster who's simple mindedness courage and confidence tempt him with a easiness of life, but in truth, it's mindless rage destroys everything he loves.
> 
> I think maybe you're the one in fault here, because they shifted that part of hulk's story to typical loebness of HULK SMASH! HULK ANGRY! HULK SMASH SOME MORE
> 
> ...



So wait, it's nostalgia porn because relatively nice guy curt connors turns into the evil lizard? Really Blaze?

Brb ranting about how Sandman is still made of sand.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2010)

Nice comeback bro.

It's nostalgia porn because it fails to do anything original with it, or relevant, other than to further endorse the ongoing trend of just re-hashing really old spider man stories from the cartoons. It goes all the way back to the other partner of Jackpot's. Every single one of them villains, well, short of the Green Goblin. (Well, they did do Menace. So I guess not even that) And the "New" clone saga. And now Kraven's Hunt (what is this the fourth or fifth?), one of Spidey's most classic stories, is coming back, only to be laced with all these oldies.
There's absolutely no denying that they've been just repolishing old apples. Sure, aside of New Ways to Die (Venom) American Son (Menace/Green Goblin) and the Rhyno (it's on the label) who did it right, this is the official trend.
This time around, as I said it without a whole lot of will to elaborate, they didn't even bother to polish it first.
Fullblown Nostalgia Porn.
I wouldn't be surprised if we get carlie thrown off a bridge any day now.

On a side note, this is the one big thing that I actually like about Astonishing Spider-Man/Wolverine. It's a new well written plot that has time stranded spiderman fighting robot devil dinosaurs.

Now stop donging first and asking second.


----------



## shit (May 24, 2010)

Lizard's kid is dead. That's new.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2010)

He is? Really?

Must have missed that.


Darker And Grittier then. There might just be hope for you yet. Still. More of a twist than a new perspective.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2010)

What makes your comment so stupid is how it actually is a pretty original take on an old character. The way Wells approached the Lizard's internal dialogue is new and pretty effective. And then Wells basically takes the standard premise of the lizard story we've all heard, where spidey protects connors' son and gets through to the human inside, and has the kraven girl screw that up. So now the kid is dead and as a result, so is connors' personality (at least supposedly). 

So I'm not sure what you think is the same besides the fact that it's spider-man vs lizard.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2010)

It's a variation of the Rhino story


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2010)

Heh. It's it's inverted actually.
I didn't say it was bad, I simply said it was nothing new (although I did miss his son getting killed off screen-ish.  I thought he was close enough to the main cast to avoid it) which personally aggravates this nostalgia characters trend we've been reading for months on end..
It bored me the way it ended. The way I read it first time around it simply tasted like Crocodile Flavored Hulk.

Internal dialog is also no awesome literary development. Clever, yes, but hard to read through (as I suppose Lizard dialog is meant to be) , and very stereotypical.
Specially during the time they're also doing the Sentry/Void shenanigans.
 The good guy loosing was new, but I honestly expect this defeat to be just temporary. Curt will probably come back or the Lizard will die in the Kraven hunt. In either case, you can't just stand there saying that everything is what it's supposed to be, and what has always been and then try to tease me when I say it didn't bring nothing new.


----------



## Havoc (May 24, 2010)

AMS worth reading again?


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2010)

The two issue Rhyno arc is. So is american son if you liked the Dark Reign


----------



## shit (May 24, 2010)

It's more hit than miss IMO, but you have several writers on the same bi-weekly book, so it's a roller coaster and nothing ever pans out permanently.
Everything atm is leading up to Grim Hunt, so I guess wait for that?

But yes, I think ASM has been relatively good for quite awhile, ever since Guggenheim left. There was a definite slump in storylines right after OMD that made it justified for everyone to leave the title. But that's over now and it's good times.


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2010)

Oh I see where this is going. Well, I take it back Connors, this is actually a well written Took a Level on Bad ass


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 27, 2010)

Didn't like the new power Lizard now has

At least I know what 'Shed' means


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 29, 2010)

Lizard already had those powers but only on reptilian creatures I believe. Now he able to activate R-complex in human beings. I like it. His new design is also bad-ass


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2010)

Yeah it's good. Could use a better foundation but the twist is acceptable.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2010)

OMIT is still going to hurt.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2010)

Good last issue, but you know what I thought?


That moment would go so much better if he had run to his wife.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 16, 2010)

first 2 pages were hilarious


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

Feel copped out with Lizard's retreat.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 17, 2010)

ASM #633
Lizard 4-parter was pretty good. I like that Connors actually got some developement instead of the usual "Spidey saves the day and Connors is back in control". The blueprint has been constructed for future Lizard stories with this new direction. And honestly the character really needed that.


ASM #634 THE GRIM HUNT!!!!
This one blew me away. Kelly is going hard on this one. Ezekiel and Kaine made my day. Also that the blonde Kraven girls is freakin disturbing; the way she was hunting Kaine was awesome. 
I have high hopes for this storyline. Kelly might even outdo his Rhino stories with this one.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2010)

Holy shit 


HOLY SHIT 


HOLY SHIT 



HOLY SHIT 


HOLY SHIT 




Hooooly shit 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kaine!
Arana!
Ezekiel!
Webb!
MATTIE D:!


----------



## Deviate (Jun 17, 2010)

MATTIE!!!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 18, 2010)

No Mattie!!!!!

Dude, Ezekiel needs some topical cream....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2010)

This is bullshit

Kaine should be able to manhandle those two Kraven has-beens while blind-folded


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2010)

thought he was supposed to be dead

edit: ezekiel, not kaine


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> thought he was supposed to be dead
> 
> edit: ezekiel, not kaine



It's magic


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2010)

OLPP which is more powerful: Magic or Helicarriers?


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2010)

I wanna read ASM and Grim Hunt! That's what I'm looking forward to most when I get comics tomorrow.



Petes12 said:


> OLPP which is more powerful: Magic or Helicarriers?



I look forward to his answer to this.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2010)

The answer is Namor


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2010)

cunt face shit for brains


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Gee Iwonder how the food for spider-god man feels about not knowing who peter parker is given how he found out by himself.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2010)

Kaine jobbed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, the kravens are main villans (I guess) of a Dark Back Ground with a little prep time. no supporting character can survive being singled out as target like that for long




But but

Mattie


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Well, the kravens are main villans (I guess) of a Dark Back Ground with a little prep time. no supporting character can survive being singled out as target like that for long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her death was pretty sad but i haven,t realy read much abouth her outside of Spider-man so has she done anything interesting in recent years?
Anyway i kind of like the story it feels like pretty much everyone except Spider-man and Jessica can die in this story.
I wonder who else is going to appear in the Grim Hunt.
I can only think of the scarled spider, Jessica and Venom( i dont now if this one realy counts) but other then those people who else is spider related?
I am going to skip O.M.I.T and i am just going to wait for the Doc Ock story.
I am just going to read the spoilers for  O.M.I.T and then never look back. 
It saves me money and a headache.


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2010)

Shed was so fucking great.  Better than Rhino.

Web is so fucking great without Spidergirl. 

Finally fodder spider rip offs and Madam Web who I never understood are going to be killed in grisley fashion. 

It's so awesome to be a Spiderman fan me right now.



olpp:


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Her death was pretty sad but i haven,t realy read much abouth her outside of Spider-man so has she done anything interesting in recent years?



She did her spider woman thing, there was that, then she was under the radar, then I think she appeared in allias where her boyfriend was drugging her and using her to create MGH.

And then they had Excelsior I think.


Anyway, she was a cool supporting character, and I always saw the meeting of the five as a spider - man arc as important to him or more than say "The Other"
Specially with Dark Reign and Siege.. Most people don't know the goblin madness doesn't come only from abusing the serum once fifty years ago.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2010)

shit said:


> *Shed was so fucking great.  Better than Rhino.*
> 
> Web is so fucking great without Spidergirl.
> 
> ...



You better pump those brakes kid else you gonna cross some lines


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2010)

I loved Shed. Rhino has better writing and art by a large margin, but I prefer what happens in Shed and that matters more to me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2010)

go fuck a horse


----------



## Slice (Jun 19, 2010)

I am not a big fan of the shed story arc. The only thing i looked forward to when it ran was when it would finally be over so i'm surprised you like it that much.

Saying it was better than Rhino is strange because that was undoubtedly the best Spiderman story in years.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Eh. I still feel copped out by the Lizard's retreat.

Billy? Oh, boo-freaking-hoo. Should have went ahead and killed, ya reptile.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 20, 2010)

I thought it was the second best gauntlet story easily.


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2010)

Petes knows what's up. The only way you wouldn't be impressed with the balls of the story, if nothing else, is if it made you squeamish.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 20, 2010)

Nobody mentions the most important thing of ASM #634: Kaine is going to shave himself 

It seems like ASM editorial decided to pussify Kaine


----------



## Deviate (Jun 20, 2010)

The mark of Kaine needs to return, if he still has that power.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 20, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> It seems like ASM editorial decided to pussify Kaine



hippies arent cool anyway


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

Kaine's no hippy!

. . . Just a miscreant.


----------



## Woob 1010 (Jun 21, 2010)

He's Alan Moore with spider powers.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2010)

So I read SHED today and liked it quite a bit.


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2010)

Taleran knows what's up.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2010)

To be fair I haven't read a Spiderman comic outside a couple issues of Ultimate and Marvel Adventures Spiderman, this is my first dive into 616


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> So I read SHED today and liked it quite a bit.


I like the Rhino story better.
But stil Shed was pretty enjoyable.


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2010)

you picked as good a time as any to jump in


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2010)

And then they go and Murder the Momentum with this


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2010)

coool

well at least the art is good
and with ASM coming out so often you've gotta expect the odd extra slow pace ish


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2010)

And it is followed up by this


*Spoiler*: _Origin of the Species_ 







> AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #642
> Written by Mark Waid & Stan Lee
> Penciled by Paul Azaceta & mArcos martin
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC
> ...










Marko is getting BETTER AND BETTER.


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't see Kaine.  Fucker must be dead.

It's nice to see Stan manning a project with Waid. I have very high hopes for this.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2010)

Stan is included because he is still doing the back up I think


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2010)

well Waid's enough
very nice to see him and Kelly trading off events like this


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone seen the OMIT previews?

I wonder how bad will both Peter and MJ will be portrayed. . .


----------



## Deviate (Jun 22, 2010)

^ The same previews posted last page, right? Yeah it will be pretty bad. It just better answer the only relevant question I have about OMD, what did MJ say to Mephisto.

The arc after OMIT looks nice! Kaine better not be dead. WTF is with the Kaine hate.


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2010)

clones are dumb


----------



## Deviate (Jun 22, 2010)

^ Kaine and Ben are the exception 

Anyone see this preview for 635? I wonder who Furry Kraven is eating there. (MATTIE! )


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
I love Spiderman now


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2010)

Deviate said:


> ^ Kaine and Ben are the exception
> 
> Anyone see this preview for 635? I wonder who Furry Kraven is eating there.




You know who it is 

That's no animal bone.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 22, 2010)

Still want to know how the hell Peter hasn't figured out Aunt May is brainwashed yet.


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2010)

she's not brainwashed anymore


----------



## Woob 1010 (Jun 22, 2010)

Deviate said:


> ^ Kaine and Ben are the exception
> 
> Anyone see this preview for 635? I wonder who Furry Kraven is eating there. (MATTIE! )



Interesting that the totemic aspect is back with a bang. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zombie Ezekiel is awesome, indeed.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 22, 2010)

are you giving me other again?  are you trying to get my attention?


----------



## Deviate (Jun 22, 2010)

So now _all_ spider themed supers are part of this totem thing? Don't like.




shit said:


> she's not brainwashed anymore



I thought they really dropped the ball on this one. It's almost like they wanted to quickly wrap up this storyline before the good stuff starts.

I mean, what the fuck was the point of making her evil? So she can yell at Harry? Be a bitch to Peter. Who cares.


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2010)

Deviate said:


> So now _all_ spider themed supers are part of this totem thing? Don't like.



Think of the body count.  Since it's 616 and with decent writing, it's enjoyable, unlike Ultimatum which was like watching someone killing babies.




> I thought they really dropped the ball on this one. It's almost like they wanted to quickly wrap up this storyline before the good stuff starts.
> 
> I mean, what the fuck was the point of making her evil? So she can yell at Harry? Be a bitch to Peter. Who cares.



Well sometimes you do something to a character just for that character to have something to do. I'm sure she'll use this to take on new challenges, like sticking it to Mr. Neg, strengthening her bonds with people, and blahblahblah. I've never liked Aunt May tbh, but I will say that her getting over her brainwashing so she could comfort Peter after he saw the Robinsons die really seemed like a cherry on top of a superb arc. Usually good arcs just roll over into the next one, but this one managed to have a meaningful and touching ending scene that summed up the whole thing nicely.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Deviate said:


> I thought they really dropped the ball on this one. It's almost like they wanted to quickly wrap up this storyline before the good stuff starts.
> 
> I mean, what the fuck was the point of making her evil? So she can yell at Harry? Be a bitch to Peter. Who cares.



Marvel answer:

"So people can relate to him more!"


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 23, 2010)

Wait aunt May is not evil anymore?

I just thought she had a moment of clarity


----------



## shit (Jun 23, 2010)

well it seemed to me it showed the black negative stuff leaving her
if I'm not mistaken, Peter got over the negativity in much the same way


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 23, 2010)

grim hunt is grim


----------



## Deviate (Jun 23, 2010)

The wait is killing me!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 23, 2010)

The only thing I want out of this is a new Sinister Six story with the new Lizard / Rhino included


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 24, 2010)

Jut read latest ish


*Spoiler*: __ 



That has to be Kaine in the  spidey suit. Also how the hell do they know about Ezekiel? If they know about him, they should know about Peter as well, since Peter did bury him and all. or did they just stumble upon the spider totem ruins and find his burial site by sheer coincidence?


----------



## Deviate (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Where did Kaine find a spidey suit? Besides, Kaine is much larger than Peter. I agree about them knowing about Ezekiel not making much sense


----------



## Taxman (Jun 24, 2010)

oh I was wondering when Marvel was going to shit over Kraven's last hunt. 
Best thing that can happen is

*Spoiler*: __ 



he yells at his family, takes the gun, and shoots himself again


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 24, 2010)

That would make me roflol


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2010)

man I really wish they didn't do this current arc, as Kraven's Last Hunt is one of my all time favorite Spiderman stories.


----------



## Woob 1010 (Jun 24, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Jut read latest ish
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The no-prize answer would be that the Kravens have Madam Webb, who is quite knowledgeable in spider-matters, and thus knew who Ezekiel was.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 24, 2010)

Taxman said:


> oh I was wondering when Marvel was going to shit over Kraven's last hunt.
> Best thing that can happen is
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That is probably what wil happen anyway.
This is the writer of the original Deadpool so it could happen.

*Spoiler*: __ 



He wil kill his family or he just dies again because they gave the kraven zombie clone blood.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree entirely with theBlindHyuuga. I don't care what else happens but if Kraven does anything other than shout at his family then I will hate this arc

Even if both Venoms jump in and lay the smack down


----------



## shit (Jun 24, 2010)

nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), your memories are gay and no one cares about them


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 24, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I agree entirely with theBlindHyuuga. I don't care what else happens but if Kraven does anything other than shout at his family then I will hate this arc
> 
> Even if both Venoms jump in and lay the smack down



*Spoiler*: __ 



He is just a mindles zombie from what i have seen on the covers and wil probably go berserk and melt away because of the clone blood or something.


It is not realy Kraven it is just his body that goes berserk and melts away.
Atleast that is what i see on the cover.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm surprised his head is intact.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 24, 2010)

^ I know rite :rofl


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2010)

shit said:


> nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), your memories are gay and no one cares about them



Your memories are shit 



Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because covers always tell the full story


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 24, 2010)

FUUUUUCK!

Loved this issue, and then the Ezekiel reveal, did not see it coming! Damn having Madame Webb on your side does really makes things easier

Also what was the part about getting Venom & Anti-venom, exept the logo on their chest they have nothing from the Spider-family 

Also does anybidy notices that when Kelly writes, Spider-Man always gets beat up in a brutal way


----------



## shit (Jun 24, 2010)

that's because Kelly is cool


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 30, 2010)

shit said:


> that's because Kelly is cool


Kelly is a pretty good writer but i just hope he doesn,t fuck up the ending of this story.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 30, 2010)

Next thing we know:

MEPHISTO BROUGHT KRAVEN BACK!


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 30, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Next thing we know:
> 
> MEPHISTO BROUGHT KRAVEN BACK!


Shhhh there saving that for the story were they reveal that MJ was the real Menace all along
But seriously i am looing forward to the next issue and the doc ock/Goblin story that comes out later this year.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> FUUUUUCK!
> 
> Loved this issue, and then the Ezekiel reveal, did not see it coming! Damn having Madame Webb on your side does really makes things easier
> 
> Also what was the part about getting Venom & Anti-venom, exept the logo on their chest they have nothing from the Spider-family



Their powers [web spider sense, poison, and look] are derived form peters dna that  the the Symbiote took from him


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So it really was Kaine. Whoever said that deserves kudos

Also good to see that Kraven isn't totally happy with his resurrection


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



of course


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2010)

I thought you only had gender-bender avy/sig sets


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

I accomplished what I set out to do.

Also enough was enough.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2010)

Winners don't stop


----------



## Deviate (Jul 8, 2010)

Harley giving an air blow job is good enough for Shit's set. Bat cat is kind of cool too.

For some reason I don't feel as pumped for this arc now as I did in the last two issues. The sense of dread and death aren't as present anymore. 

Did Kaine kill his shitty son from the 90's?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 12, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Jut read latest ish
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wants mah Kudos, then!


----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2010)

I get comics of the past two weeks come day after tomorrow
Grim Hunt's what I'm most interested in seeing atm
I feel I've missed the boat on a lot of dead Kain jokes, and I want to make up for it


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> FUUUUUCK!
> 
> Loved this issue, and then the Ezekiel reveal, did not see it coming! Damn having Madame Webb on your side does really makes things easier
> 
> ...





omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, Kaine and Ezekiel are back? I should start reading ASM again.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2010)

WTH man you can't just leave us with that kind of cliffhanger


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 15, 2010)

Dude, Spidey went hardcore on Momma Kraven. I liked the end of Grim Hunt. Tho I will miss "Hollywood" Al Kraven.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2010)

Incredibly disappointed with Grim Hunt

Incredibly.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

So petey's casually faster than 4000 feet per second.
Also, love tap. Lol.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 15, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Incredibly disappointed with Grim Hunt
> 
> Incredibly.



Really? I thought it was pretty solid. Stronger beginning than end but it was all pretty good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2010)

Considering how long this was built up for?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 15, 2010)

I guess. I do my best to ignore hype, or at least not let it raise my expectations too high.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 15, 2010)

^ I agree. Forget the hype, just enjoy the story. The only weak part of the story was part three. The finale fixed every problem I had with part three.

How did Peter use Kaine's powers? The mark of Kaine is just Peter's ability to stick to walls, but powered up due to being a clone. I'm glad

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaine is not dead though. I was wondering why he didn't turn to dust after getting impaled. I like how Kraven is making his family fight each other to weed out the weak one. I'm sure the sister will win, but I'm hoping Ala doesn't die.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2010)

is OMIT the next upcoming storyline?


----------



## Deviate (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah



Mephisto bird?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 16, 2010)

Deviate said:


> ^ I agree. Forget the hype, just enjoy the story. The only weak part of the story was part three. The finale fixed every problem I had with part three.
> 
> *How did Peter use Kaine's powers?* The mark of Kaine is just Peter's ability to stick to walls, but powered up due to being a clone. I'm glad
> 
> ...



Its these little things that remind me how brutal and deadly Spidey can be in battle if he actualy didn't hold back. Using your sticking powers to rip open somebody's face.....damn

Also I think this arc could have been even better if there was some attention to some details. The whole blood for blood thing could have been expanded it bit more. Also does it mean Kraven is immortal and can only be killed by Spider-Man?

I do like filler characters being killed of, so a big plus for the progression in the Spidey family. Same for the brutal killing of Sasha and Vlad. 


I have to say its a great arc, but still have some mixed feelings


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 16, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> Also does it mean Kraven is immortal and can only be killed by Spider-Man?



Why would you ask this when the comic answers that question very clearly? If not spider-man, then it has to at least be some sort of spider character.


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Why would you ask this when the comic answers that question very clearly? If not spider-man, then it has to at least be some sort of spider character.



In his defense, it is incredibly weird and out-of-nowhere, this whole connection between "da web" and Kraven.

I don't get it. I have to admit, at first I thought all the Kravens were simply insane lunatics with no concrete objective. But as it turns out everything they did was sorta meticulous....

EXCEPT OF COURSE THE OTHER VILLAINS RECRUITED THIS WHOLE LEAD UP AND THEN NEVER FUCKING USED!!!
Srsly, do you need fucking Electro simply b/c you need one tied-down chick zapped? Do you need Mysterio to slow down Spiderman when he's diseased, been beaten up, and severely drugged? Do you pay Chameleon 3 mil to recruit a crew for one night's work and then to just stick around and be a jackass?
It would only take one issue for pissed off Spidey to thump that crew anyway, and it would've been so satisfying.
And also can Madam Web just give her powers to someone like that? Really? After having her throat slit or w/e, with no real procedure?
And how did she get captured anyway? I kept waiting for that to be explained for like six months. She lives in some Web dimension IIRC, and we saw in this event that her powers allow her to disappear at whim. I mean, they gave refresher courses on a lot of shit that practically no one needed all during the lead up to Grim Hunt, but they never mentioned a bit of Web's backstory. They done goofed their priorities.

And srsly, Kaine's been dying for years supposedly, and then someone kills him good and proper and then he just comes back to life after a few days. I know they'll end up explaining it at some point, but man that was a cheesey ending.

And what's the deal with Kraven's "eternal unlife" or whatever the fuck he was talking about? Anyone got any idea?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 17, 2010)

Wait, i missed something? Kaine is still alive?


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2010)

yep, derp, last page of last issue of GH, after the Kaine mini (which I read, not that bad actually), Kaine rises out of his grave with new spider eyes on his forehead, and it says his new name is "Tarantula!"


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 17, 2010)

Kraven was resurrected improperly because the sacrifice was kaine and not peter.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2010)

Eh. Zombie Kraven will eventually be resurrected Kraven.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Kraven was resurrected improperly because the sacrifice was kaine and not peter.



I guess I'm just wondering what that entails since they were annoyingly vague except that Kraven was "RARGH!!" angry about it all


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 18, 2010)

Kaine looks stupid clean shaven


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 18, 2010)

I re-read KLH last night, and on some level it makes me dislike Grim Hunt. 

DeMatteis heavily implies in KLH that the "mystical" connection between Kraven and Spider-Man stems from his own psychotic mind, possibly influenced by drugs and his delusion of grandeur. This take on Kraven is also backed up by the back-up feature in Grim Hunt.
But in GH the mystical connection between the Hunters and the Spiders is taken more literal. The perfect example would be the part where the animals go crazy becasue of the "void" in the web. In KLH the animals in the story (the rats in MJ's appartment, the spider on the tombstone etc.) were more symbolical
And to be honest, this new "mystic" connection between Kraven and Spider-Man, I dont really like it. This part was already reserved for Morlun. Actually when I saw Ezekiel in part 1 GH, I actually thought Morlun, or at least his origins would be tied in with the story about hunters and spiders...

Ah well, I still consider Kelly the best ASM writer on the staff


----------



## Deviate (Jul 19, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Kaine looks stupid clean shaven



This.



hitokugutsu said:


> Ah well, I still consider Kelly the best ASM writer on the staff



and this.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 25, 2010)

So they're bring Carnage back. Which is both lame and expected. But with a new, female host because Cletus is still dead. Which is funny because Millar seems to actually be right a lot of the time when he says the Ultimate Universe precedes the normal MU. Zeb Wells is writing and he did a pretty good job with Shed, so I guess I'll have to give it a chance.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

> But with a new, female host




marvel gets no points.



> The reason why Spider-Man did not wed Mary Jane was because an overweight man was sitting on top of him.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

BND is coming to its end


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh really?  Does this mean that Spider-man will:

A) Get his memories back?
B) Have some sort of resolution with MJ?

If the answer to both questions is yes then I may actually start reading/buying Marvel comics again (note: "resolution" doesn't mean they have to get back together, but with their memories back they will have to address the breech).


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

*cue in "Oh this was all part of our plan all along"
If you look back you will see all the hints


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone read OMIT yet?


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2010)

Omit 1 was quite a boring read


----------



## Deviate (Jul 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> The reason why Spider-Man did not wed Mary Jane was because an overweight man was sitting on top of him..



That about sums it all up.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> marvel gets no points.


Why? Cletus isn't interesting. If it's even 1/10th as good as shed it will be the best carnage story ever told.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Why? Cletus isn't interesting. If it's even 1/10th as good as shed it will be the best carnage story ever told.



yeah but will still be a carnage story, which is well, weird at best, (it's like a clone saga meets Venom's ongoing)

But that's not the point. Re-Hash yet another old villan,  Idon't care. It might surprise for me for the better.

It's the application of rule 63 again that awards them no points. They've been doing that aaalot.


----------



## Slice (Jul 27, 2010)

So a new rule 63'd Carnage.

Why not just re-use Scream?


----------



## Moon Knight (Jul 29, 2010)

I think Spidey is getting boring (and kind of stupid)... from good arcs like Shed and Grim Hunt, to the idiocy that is OMIT (i mean, ending a relation for that?)... and well, i'm not too much excited about seeing Carnage again.
I've always seen him as a lame character.


----------



## Slice (Jul 30, 2010)

Moon Knight said:


> I think Spidey is getting boring (and kind of stupid)... from good arcs like Shed and Grim Hunt, to the idiocy that is OMIT (i mean, ending a relation for that?)... and well, i'm not too much excited about seeing Carnage again.
> I've always seen him as a lame character.



My first experience with Carnage was the "Maximum Carnage" storyline which i immediately deemed the most awesome thing i had ever seen.

One of the reasons for this could be that i was 12 years old when i read it...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

I wonder how he's back after the Sentry bit.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 2, 2010)

Whatever happened to Toxin? Why not use him?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2010)

no one cares about him and i dont think he was really a villain


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder how he's back after the Sentry bit.



Wasnt the original Carnage absorbed by Venom and the one running around with Cletus some sort of alternate version he found?

I'm not entirely sure right now - its been ages since i last read about Carnage.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, the symbiote was from the Negative Zone or elsewhere.

Regardless, he's still Carnage.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Petes12 (Aug 11, 2010)

what 

the

fuccccccccckkkkkkk


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2010)

is it really that surprising?


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 11, 2010)

So did anyone here read the bi monthly spider-man/wolverine team up?
It was pretty awesome from what i heard.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 11, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> So did anyone here read the bi monthly spider-man/wolverine team up?
> It was pretty awesome from what i heard.



YESSS!! Its the most awesome Spider-Man team up in years with a lot of innovative ideas. Also writing by Jason Aaron never hurts. Just go read it. Although the bi-monthly schedule is hurting like hell



Sofar OMIT hasnt really done anything for me. This storyline could have been delivered waaay earlier. But there's 2 more issues so perhaps the big bang has yet to come


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2010)

Pretty much see OMIT as Joe Quesada gloating over OMD working out


Slice said:


> My first experience with Carnage was the "Maximum Carnage" storyline which i immediately deemed the most awesome thing i had ever seen.
> 
> One of the reasons for this could be that i was 12 years old when i read it...


This is pretty much me.  I still have some issues of that somewhere in a box.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 11, 2010)

Parallax said:


> is it really that surprising?



It surprises me that they thought this was a good idea yeah. I mean, I guess it's effective advertising because now you want to know what happens. But they're kind of teasing the possibility of undoing OMD, which is only going to piss people off when it doesn't happen. 

I'm gonna go ahead and guess peter and MJ get back together though.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> So did anyone here read the bi monthly spider-man/wolverine team up?
> It was pretty awesome from what i heard.



yeah I really like it, Jason Aaron has writes the best interactions between Wolverine and Spider-Man and the art is slick.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2010)

> Jason Aaron has writes the best interactions between Wolverine and Spider-Man and the art is slick.


Yeah, they come off as REAL friends, not just two guys who tolerate each other


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 11, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> YESSS!! Its the most awesome Spider-Man team up in years with a lot of innovative ideas. Also writing by Jason Aaron never hurts. Just go read it. Although the bi-monthly schedule is hurting like hell


I have track down the 2 issues then.
I was hoping that they would come in a TPB
Jason Aaron should write ASM.


Petes12 said:


> It surprises me that they thought this was a good idea yeah. I mean, I guess it's effective advertising because now you want to know what happens. But they're kind of teasing the possibility of undoing OMD, which is only going to piss people off when it doesn't happen.
> 
> I'm gonna go ahead and guess peter and MJ get back together though.


I think Peter and MJ will come back together eventually.
I think in the next 2 or 3 years.


Parallax said:


> yeah I really like it, Jason Aaron has writes the best interactions between Wolverine and Spider-Man and the art is slick.


Thats good to hear then
I will look forward to it.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah, they come off as REAL friends, not just two guys who tolerate each other



They really do, even though they bicker and talk shit to each other all the time when it comes down to it they still have a very genuine and understanding friendship.  I still think that the little story in Wolverine #74 is the best interaction between the two of them that I have ever read.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 11, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah, they come off as REAL friends, not just two guys who tolerate each other


They really haven't been very friendly with each other in that book at all so i dunno what you're talking about. 



Eunectes said:


> I think Peter and MJ will come back together eventually.
> I think in the next 2 or 3 years.



I mean I think OMIT ends with them trying to get back together. Not re-married, just trying to be bf/gf


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2010)

They don't act friendly to each other but when it comes down to it they really are friends.  Otherwise why in Wolverine #74 would Spiderman show up to talk to Logan or in issue 2 of AW&S why would Wolverine knock out Spiderman so that he wouldn't kill each other?


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 11, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I mean I think OMIT ends with them trying to get back together. Not re-married, just trying to be bf/gf


I wasn,t talking abouth them getting re-married.
They won,t end up with each other afther OMIT because he has a date with Carlie in the next arc. Unles OMIT takes place in the future since Dan Slot said that MJ would be playing a bigger role in the cast again.
I realy don,t see MJ and Pete getting back together in les then 2 years.( maybe when the movie reboot comes out and the Peter and MJ relationship is a succes there.)
It wil probaby end up like this:
Carlie and Peter are happy fore awhile.
Something happens and either Carlie dies or breaks up with Peter.
MJ goes to cheer him up and Part 3 of Joe's one more clusterfuck story ends with there love beating Satan and the whole point of this was fore Satan to go to my spider-man comics, take a marker and replace every my wife and marriage with my love and couple. And basically stretch out a storyline that lasted more then 5 year which could have been resolved in les then 3.
Thanks Joe


Parallax said:


> They don't act friendly to each other but when it comes down to it they really are friends.  Otherwise why in Wolverine #74 would Spiderman show up to talk to Logan or in issue 2 of AW&S why would Wolverine knock out Spiderman so that he wouldn't kill each other?


I like the issue where Wolverine and Spider-man are inside a house because of the snow and they just eat corn flakes and talk like friends.( i think it was in early BND)
It is a simple moment but it works fore me.
I don,t really get why most writers let Peter and Logan beat the shit out of each other every time.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 11, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Pretty much see OMIT as Joe Quesada gloating over OMD working out



I wouldn't say it worked out. It's still retarded as hell. And OMIT makes it even more retarded. And Chameleon knowing about Ezekiel means that Spider-man knows about the totemistic portion of his powers, like his organic web shooters and his powers from The Other. The fact that he still uses webshooters means they still dont give a crap about continuity...

People just havent been as vocal as they were. And a few well written stories dont counteract a shitty idea. That they still could have done with a married divorced, or seperated peter parker


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 11, 2010)

missed the carlie thing I guess then. Yeah I was basing my guess on that teaser, and also what dan slott said about him having a regular girlfriend and having MJ in the book a lot more.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2010)

To this day, OMD still leaves a bitter taste in my mouth.

OMIT just makes it worst.

I simply can't wait for the damn thing to be undone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2010)

I subscribed to about 15 different Marvel titles and bought quite a few mini's before OMD.

I've bought exactly 2 comics since OMD.  I'll continue to ignore Marvel until memories are restored.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll be buying enough of their comics for both of us, evilmoogle


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 11, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> To this day, OMD still leaves a bitter taste in my mouth.
> 
> OMIT just makes it worst.
> 
> I simply can't wait for the damn thing to be undone.



I really don't think it's ever going to happen. I don't even mean, oh it might happen 10 years from now. I mean never.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 12, 2010)

Did they ever give a reason as to why Peter's "The Other" powers don't work anymore? I know the whole mystical side was explored in Grim Hunt...but I don't recall if they explained it there.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Did they ever give a reason as to why Peter's "The Other" powers don't work anymore? I know the whole mystical side was explored in Grim Hunt...but I don't recall if they explained it there.



At one point Joe Q was asked and he basically said "he still has the powers, he just doesn't remember them."

Which in some cases makes no sense but....


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 12, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> I wouldn't say it worked out.
> ....snip...
> People just havent been as vocal as they were.


And as long as the droves keep buying, that's good enough for Marvel.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> I subscribed to about 15 different Marvel titles and bought quite a few mini's before OMD.
> 
> I've bought exactly 2 comics since OMD.  I'll continue to ignore Marvel until memories are restored.



I used to be like this, and Secret Invasion finalized this train of thought.  Honestly though it was a stupid mistake since I missed out on some great quality stuff.  Do yourself a favor and pick up some of the works by author's like Jason Aaron and Jonathan Hickman


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I used to be like this, and Secret Invasion finalized this train of thought.  Honestly though it was a stupid mistake since I missed out on some great quality stuff.  Do yourself a favor and pick up some of the works by author's like Jason Aaron and Jonathan Hickman



I've thought about trying to catch back up with X-Factor (assuming it's still around?).  I quite liked it before I stopped reading.

But no; the line is drawn in the sand.  Once Marvel resolves the OMD issues (they don't have to retcon the event, in fact I'd prefer they didn't, but I'd like some resolution including getting memories back) I'll look into getting trades or whatnot, until then they don't get a cent from me.

To me the best part of reading stories (comics or otherwise) is character growth.  A magic reset button is anti-growth.  There were plenty of options that they could have gone with if they wanted to break MJ and Peter up (personally I was rooting for the "let Aunt May die" resolution, you know like what the-one-above-all told Peter to do?).


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2010)

Then uh don't read Spiderman.  Books like Punisher MAX, Fantastic Four, and the incomparable S.H.I.E.L.D are some of the best you could read, bar none.  I'm not gonna try any more to convince you but like I said I had this line of thought.  It was only later that I realized I was the one doing myself a disservice by missing out some of the best stories being published and my silly stance wasn't gonna change shit.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2010)

I understand what you're saying.  But I'm easily entertained, there are plenty of other companies out there that like my money 

OMD will be retconned eventually.  Might be after Joe Q leaves but eventually they'll want to have an arc around it.

(Hell, they recently brought back elements of the _clone saga_.  Nothing's off limits after that)


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 12, 2010)

> I've thought about trying to catch back up with X-Factor (assuming it's still around?). I quite liked it before I stopped reading.


Still alive and kicking ass. Turtleman notwithsatanding


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 12, 2010)

The droves don't mean that it's good. The droves watched Disater Movie, Meet the Spartans, Red Hulk, Ultimatum, Vampire sucks, the last 3 seasons of heroes, and Madea movies.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> They really haven't been very friendly with each other in that book at all so i dunno what you're talking about.



I mean in general whenever Aaron writes them


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 19, 2010)

Aaaand the the secret behind Peter's re-masking iiiiiiiiis

*drumrollls


*Spoiler*: __ 



 A soon to be explained combined effort between Strange, Richards, and Stark




Which is about only half as stupid asI expected it to be. huzah


Although while we can say God works through mysterious ways apparently Satan works through fat people


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Aaaand the the secret behind Peter's re-masking iiiiiiiiis
> 
> *drumrollls
> 
> ...



*FUCKING PISSES ME OFF.*

They could do that, and yet they can't save Aunt May from a bullet wound?

Damn son of a flarggin' heck.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 19, 2010)

Asian people

Fat people's natural predator.


(or is it the other way around? I can't remember my own racist jokes straight)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> They could do that, and yet they can't save Aunt May from a bullet wound?



Well, God and Aunt May both told Peter it was her time and to let her go.  Makes sense that it would take a deal with the devil to get around that 

I hope they explain later that "Aunt May" is a Skrull that was never activated during Secret Invasion


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Aaaand the the secret behind Peter's re-masking iiiiiiiiis
> 
> *drumrollls
> 
> ...


God is apparently a guy that has nothing beter to do then talk to people who beat up dumpsters.


EvilMoogle said:


> Well, God and Aunt May both told Peter it was her time and to let her go.  Makes sense that it would take a deal with the devil to get around that
> 
> I hope they explain later that "Aunt May" is a Skrull that was never activated during Secret Invasion


God didn,t tell peter to let her go.
All he did was show all the people that peter saved and when he asked to save  May all he did was say "have faith, Peter".
I don,t realy understand why  God and the devil are so interested in peter.
I mean even in the marvel universe there are hundreds of people dying and god does nothing but as soon as a angry Peter beats up a dumpster he wil come down from the heavens and talk with him.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 20, 2010)

I will patiently wait till they fix that mess that the idiot Joe made of Spiderman.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 20, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I will patiently wait till they fix that mess that the idiot Joe made of Spiderman.


He wouldn,t be the first to turn him into a idiot.
I don,t even mind most of the BND stuf that comes from Slot,Kelly and the guy that did the Lizard story but i just don,t want quesada  writing stupid shit like OMD and OMIT.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2010)

The fact that they bring GOD of all things to talk to Peter makes OMD all the more idiotic.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 20, 2010)

So can somebody please explain

- Peter made a deal with Mephisto to trade his marriage for May's live. But did Mephisto save her life and how? 

In the first issue the red pidgeon (Mephisto oviously) was seen indirectly resposible for Peter missing his marriage. But here May still got shot and Peter appereantly saved her by having faith in God? Really? Peters faith in God is actually Mephisto


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2010)

Faith in God? No, he simply went to Dr Strange. See, blows to the head and possible brain injuries, THAT he can heal


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2010)

what the hell did i just read


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 10, 2010)

I dropped all spidey solo books after OMD, but kept a close look at the development of OMIT to see if they were going to fix it or not. Instead, they made it worse.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah May's recovery still makes not one bit of sense.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 11, 2010)

Soooo...they don't remember Mephisto? Both of them?

And now MJ set Peter free. Right, like Peter was not free to date and have sex with the Black Cat? BS arc was BS.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2010)

How was the new arc though?  It sounded pretty cool but I didn't wanna jump in unless I knew if its worth reading or not.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like a spider man comic out of the sixties


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 12, 2010)

New arc has Doc Ock sending all the spidey baddies after Normies new son. Retarded.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

oh yeah, that happened. I had completely discarded it from my mind


----------



## Deviate (Sep 12, 2010)

The art was just awful. Two shitty issues of Spider-Man in one week.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh man this is going to be bad.........Osborn's son what the arc is going to be about.  I don't see what's so special about the baby.  but im sure that they will find something utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2010)

lame, the cover looks cool and the solicit seemed like it'd be a decent story.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Sep 17, 2010)

So did anyone get Astonishing Spider-man/Wolverine 3# yet????
It was awesome

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 17, 2010)

I have to agree with that writer. Spider-man has set me free. Not spending a dime if this writing is what they think passes as entertainment.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

I read OMIT.

I want to destroy something.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 18, 2010)

you know, it might help that i only spend money on the comics i really like, but i dont really understand people who drop a book over one story arc by one writer who wont be there the next arc. If you dont like omit dont buy it obviously. Doesn't really reflect on how good dan slott's run will be, though my hopes arent particularly high for it.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> you know, it might help that i only spend money on the comics i really like, but i dont really understand people who drop a book over one story arc by one writer who wont be there the next arc. If you dont like omit dont buy it obviously. Doesn't really reflect on how good dan slott's run will be, though my hopes arent particularly high for it.



So true 

OMIT was just medicore and Origin of Species is just a shitfest. Cripple Ock being able to command ALL of Spidey's villains. Sure why not. I can see Mr Negative following commands...

I know Marvel is trying to take the spotlight away from the GG and back to Ock, but this is not the way

As for Slott being the sole writer; it gonna be medicore. Not bad, but dont expect some mind-blowing stuff. You need people like Kelly for that


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I read OMIT.
> 
> I want to destroy something.



you have no one to blame but yourself


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2010)

I have to know it if I want to judge it.

Still pisses me off.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 19, 2010)

Could they make me forget too?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm sure if you kick a dumpster GOD will honor you with his presence lol


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't see what was offensive about OMIT at all. It was boring, sure. But it fills you with rage? that's just ridiculous. Just sounds like you still feel obligated to hate on OMD, and therefore must hate anything related to it.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 20, 2010)

so they're making a new cartoon series. Or some sort of adaption. Apparently spectacular spiderman didn't do any good only after 2 seasons of fail. I hope it's good this time. With better art and story substance.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 20, 2010)

Spectaular Spiderman was pretty great


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> so they're making a new cartoon series. Or some sort of adaption. Apparently spectacular spiderman didn't do any good only after 2 seasons of fail. I hope it's good this time. With better art and story substance.


You're an idiot.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 20, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> so they're making a new cartoon series. Or some sort of adaption. Apparently spectacular spiderman didn't do any good only after 2 seasons of fail. I hope it's good this time. With better art and story substance.



Somebody has no taste, because Spectacular Spider-Man was awesome


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 20, 2010)

Spectacular Spider-man was the best animated spider-man cartoon of them all.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2010)

Well i wouldn't go that far...... Spiderman TAS was preety fucking awesome......top of my head cameos by......FF4, X Men, Cap, Daredevil, and Strange


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I don't see what was offensive about OMIT at all. It was boring, sure. But it fills you with rage? that's just ridiculous. Just sounds like you still feel obligated to hate on OMD, and therefore must hate anything related to it.



I just point to OMD's TV Tropes page as to why I hate OMD and OMIT.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2010)

I grew up reading Spider-Man and his background and growth as a human being was always something strangely familiar.

For some time now, for whatever reason, Marvel feels like destroying one of the greatest superheroes ever made. Bit by bit.

I've endured enough. I'm out. I hope 10 years from now we can all look back at this as some crazy shit they had to retcon.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 21, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Well i wouldn't go that far...... Spiderman TAS was preety fucking awesome......top of my head cameos by......FF4, X Men, Cap, Daredevil, and Strange



I felt the same then i REALLY watched it as an adult. The audio wasn't really fluid at times. It sounded like the voice actors had their lines spliced together sometimes, especially spidey when he was thinking to himself. everyone had laser pistols cause of fox censors, and Spider-man wasn't allowed to throw a punch. he only did so twice in the entire series. Don't get me wrong, it was a good show, but not as great as I remembered it.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah but the series itself is the longest marvel series that came along with the X Men.  Nowadays you can't keep a marvel or DC series on screen for more than 2 years tops 3 with popular demand.  That's an accomplishment to how a great series was.  Don't get me wrong Spectacular was great but in terms of childhood entertainment TAS was better for me.  I wouldn't overanalyze or even analyze a series like that as a grown up.  That's like trying to explain why I liked Power Rangers as a 10 yr old boy when Im in my 20's


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 21, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Well i wouldn't go that far...... Spiderman TAS was preety fucking awesome......top of my head cameos by......FF4, X Men, Cap, Daredevil, and Strange



it was cool when i was 6 or whatever, but it was not a high quality show. spectacular was much better and it was only canceled because disney bought out marvel.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2010)

It's never good news when someone posts a link in the spider man thread


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2010)

> We're going to get big returns of classic villains






> "Big Time is about big changes for Peter Parker in his life," said Slott. "Everything is big,






> For example, he'll be getting a career. Not a job - a career, which is a big change for him."








> Later in the call Slott seemed to indicate that this long-term job would likely be science-based.








> Spider-Man's powers might be changing a bit.



...........


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 28, 2010)

I think a science career is an interesting route for spiderman that is all


----------



## Shadow (Sep 28, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> it was cool when i was 6 or whatever, but it was not a high quality show. spectacular was much better and it was only canceled because disney bought out marvel.



High quality? How much more high quality are you going to get? The highest quality you can get at the time was a VHS.  DVD were just getting started.  Kind of unfair thing to say


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> I think a science career is an interesting route for spiderman that is all






CBG can you take this one for me?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 28, 2010)

I think somewhere JMS is laughing his ass of


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2010)

Or maybe crying


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 28, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> CBG can you take this one for me?



Yeh someone explain.
I'm not as deep into the series as  you are, and I don't mean that in a negative way, I'm simply lacking the background in Spider-man most of you have.

I've always thought Peter was highly intellectual, and considering the praise from Reed, his spider tracker and the web shooters, him going into science after losing the Bugle job just seemed like a natural step. Feels like he's playing at his strength's, doing something because he could be good at it, which I relate to, but maybe you guys don't.

Peter making new gadgets? Also not bad.

The concept's don't ring any alarms in my head, so what's the historic background of Peter Parker that makes these BAD? ideas.
Is Peter suppoed to have the same job, the Bugle? His entire life? Sure it was possible, but since they made him lose his job, he might as well take a new career now, and if he play's at his strength, all the power to him.
I think theres lots of potential if he were to be a full on scientist, but I don't think that's what they will make him.

Peter getting new powers? So what? People liked the mystical side of Grim Hunt, and if his "The Other" powers come more into play, I think it be cool, but thats me.


I dont have all the background as you guys, but I don't think a science career is bad, new gadgets isn't bad, and new/modified powers?
Those 3 concepts have either happened before or been givin enough background that they seem plausible, and interesting for me.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2010)

hell is wrong Banhammer, interview was the best pack of news for Spider-Man in forever


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2010)

you mean where they backpedal on everything they did with spidey in these past few years (yes, we're talking YEARS since BND) only without really taking back the insult on the fan base?



Science Teacher spidey with a stable marriage friends and a career? NO THAT AGES OUR COW! QUICK DO HER A FACELIFT oh and now it's time for big change again.... I know, let's bring out MORE old characters and give spidey a SCIENCE related job.


Man, I've been wrong about things before. It's absolutely entirely possible I'm wrong right now. But, as it stands I'm looking at it the same way people look at nascar videos on youtube.
They just know what's gonna happen.



And hey guess what, sometimes they're wrong.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2010)

No I'm talking Slott plotting what looks like will finaly be consistently good Spidey stories.  Slott himself hasnever done anything to gain my ire in anything Spidey related


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 28, 2010)

Shadow said:


> High quality? How much more high quality are you going to get? The highest quality you can get at the time was a VHS.  DVD were just getting started.  Kind of unfair thing to say



compare it to batman the animated series


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 28, 2010)

ps: i hardly expect slott's stuff to be anything like JMS's. would you guys get over BND already? like you pointed out banhammer, it's been YEARS


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 28, 2010)

Giving the book to Slott is a step in the right direction. 

It still won't make my pull list until OMD is wiped clean from the face of the earth.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 28, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> I've always thought Peter was highly intellectual, and considering the praise from Reed, his spider tracker and the web shooters, him going into science after losing the Bugle job just seemed like a natural step. Feels like he's playing at his strength's, doing something because he could be good at it, which I relate to, but maybe you guys don't.


Other than the fact that he's tried it in the past and it's failed for him, nothing really.

Basically the concept of the character is that being Spider-man messes up his "normal" life, and any 8-5 job is rather hard for him to hold (photographer is a little easier to maintain since the hours and location are highly flexible).




ensoriki said:


> Peter making new gadgets? Also not bad.


He's done it a number of times in the past.  I personally don't have a problem with him making minor gadgets but at the same time I wouldn't want to see him become Batman.  A few gadgets to make his job easier is fine with me.

I'm more hesitant on the multiple costumes with different abilities, that seems somewhat beyond his abilities (actually more beyond his finances than abilities but it ammounts to the same thing).


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 28, 2010)

If he has a 9-5 it wont kill his character, he'll just struggle more to maintain the job. Though what the science job would be is what's more captivating.
Hell he could be doing field research on spiders or something.

Hope his job sends him to Antarctica or something for research and everyone QQ's when he's gone for 2 months.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 28, 2010)

Quesada said:
			
		

> Remember the twist I mentioned at the beginning of this conversation, this is what I was talking about. MJ unknowingly beat Mephisto at his own game. By agreeing to MJ?s terms, Mephisto has actually wiped himself from ever having been involved in their lives. In fact, looking at it linearly, those four issues never happened. Along with the wedding, "One More Day" and Mephisto have been wiped out of continuity and Peter and MJ never made that bargain.
> 
> CBR interview


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 29, 2010)

I wish Mephisto would retcon my brain.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 29, 2010)

2nd part of the interview......Oh boy


I'm kinda mad how Quesada is basically putting the blame on JMS again for a story idea that he basically wrote after issue 3.

He should realize by now that not talking about OMD/BND/OMIT in general is whats best for Spider-man. 
Rage all over the internets whenever he talks about it.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 29, 2010)

> Remember the twist I mentioned at the beginning of this conversation, this is what I was talking about. MJ unknowingly beat Mephisto at his own game. By agreeing to MJ?s terms, Mephisto has actually wiped himself from ever having been involved in their lives. In fact, looking at it linearly, those four issues never happened. Along with the wedding, "One More Day" and Mephisto have been wiped out of continuity and Peter and MJ never made that bargain.






















Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2010)

> The one thing we as a group discussed at length, and didn?t want to do, was to have decades of stories that didn?t happen



Didn't OMD do that >.>


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 29, 2010)

no, just anything that happened was with MJ not married to him, they were bf/gf. but they never had a kid that was kidnapped and never seen again except in some AU universe.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 29, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> If he has a 9-5 it wont kill his character, he'll just struggle more to maintain the job. Though what the science job would be is what's more captivating.
> Hell he could be doing field research on spiders or something.



It's not a matter of it killing the character really, just that he will end up failing at it.

He sees Rhino breaking into a bank on the way to work so he shows up late for the 4th day in a row then catches a glimps of the Vulture out the window and has to take "lunch" at 10:00 in the morning.

Eventually whomever he's working for will give him the heart-to-heart "look you're a brilliant scientist and a great addition to the team, but if you can't show up and be here for us we're going to have to let you go" speech.

It's not a _bad_ story to retell, it's just rehashing things that have been done before.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 29, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> It's not a matter of it killing the character really, just that he will end up failing at it.
> 
> He sees Rhino breaking into a bank on the way to work so he shows up late for the 4th day in a row then catches a glimps of the Vulture out the window and has to take "lunch" at 10:00 in the morning.
> 
> ...



Good point. And its really hard to see how it would turn out in any way but what you've mentioned.


----------



## lambda (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe if he worked with someone who knew and understood his other obligations? I don't know, how about trying to work for Stark?


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 29, 2010)

^Been done before and if he was ever going to work for someone it should be someone in his supporting cast like Curt Conners(but of course thats impossible now).
Oh but wait!
This has been done too........hmmm So I guess even though Peter has a degree he really shouldn't have that good of a job.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No I'm talking Slott plotting what looks like will finaly be consistently good Spidey stories.  Slott himself hasnever done anything to gain my ire in anything Spidey related



Dont get your hopes up too high. While some ideas sound good in theory, the question remains how will Slott pullt his off. His writing in NWTD was utter medicore, the 3 parter with Mysterio was just awesome Martin art combined with medicore Slott writing etc. Since BND Slott hasnt pulled of a ASM story that blew my mind, he's just average 
Although this could change now that he can pull his own way without other writers to worry about.....but honestly I dont think so  



SasuOna said:


> 2nd part of the interview......Oh boy
> 
> 
> I'm kinda mad how Quesada is basically putting the blame on JMS again for a story idea that he basically wrote after issue 3.
> ...



Yeah Q had some bad decisions bit JMS isnt innocent either. Appereantly the guy is a bitch to work with. Its either his way or the highway. And if JMS had his way with OMD/BND Gwen would be alive right now hence Joe Q intervention at issue 3


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> It's not a _bad_ story to retell, it's just rehashing things that have been done before.



I definitely hear what your saying, but there are other ways for him to work than going into a building every day for set hours.
Some more interesting careers like something involving Field research or whatever else could fit him better.

Could probably go work for Reed too but meh.

I think Peter should open up some kinda small business instead though.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 29, 2010)

Running a small business is way more of a time-sink than working for someone else.  Unless his business is "have Spider-man save you" I don't see that working   (Join "Heroes for Hire" maybe?)

He could work for Tony or Reed I guess (Tony makes more sense than Reed, Reed doesn't really have a business), but even then as a businessman they would likely have the same issues (plus leading up to Civil War when Peter did work for Tony he was shown to pretty much be useful as a guinea-pig or a briefcase holder, don't know if this is canon anymore or not though).

Field work would work better for him, but there aren't many jobs I'm aware of where you can do field work 99% of the time and you could work in the city.

If they can make it work, all the better for them though.


----------



## alanmoore (Sep 30, 2010)

I love comics, especially i like the 2nd part of the interview....


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 30, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Field work would work better for him, but there aren't many jobs I'm aware of where you can do field work 99% of the time and you could work in the city.
> 
> .


Good thing Spiderman's faster than normal people


----------



## Glued (Sep 30, 2010)

So, has Spidey suffered any negative consequences from making a pact with Mephisto yet?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 30, 2010)

What pact anymore?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 30, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> So, has Spidey suffered any negative consequences from making a pact with Mephisto yet?



According to Quesada, Mephisto made a time paradox such that OMD never took place at all in this new timeline.

There's so many issues with this, I don't even know where to fucking start.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2010)

This is why I don't even bother with Spiderman


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> According to Quesada, Mephisto made a time paradox such that OMD never took place at all in this new timeline.
> 
> There's so many issues with this, I don't even know where to fucking start.



I think that when the OMD deal was made Mephisto rewrote time or something to give an explanation for what happened during the events of OMD in this new reality. Or something. It really results in a  of epic proportions. My brain hurts now.

EDIT: Reading the interviews with Quesada, it seems May survived because Mephisto didn't show up and distract Peter with the alternate versions of himself. Hm. So that opens up the idea that Mephisto planned this from the beginning. I'm not sure if I like that or not.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 18, 2010)

What pact? There's no such thing has a pact, and I'm pretty sure there's never been one


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2010)

Fuck all this.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 20, 2010)

its actually all a clever allusion to how readers want to forget any of this ever happened!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 20, 2010)

It was so well done it even retconned me being a Spider-man reader!


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I guess I'm lucky I just don't care that much. I figure comics ignore stupid crap that happened in continuity's past all the time, so I can too


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2010)

It's another thing when they utterly destroy the essence of the character himself/herself.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2010)

I just decided to stop caring about the character and moving on.  It's done wonders


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's another thing when they utterly destroy the essence of the character himself/herself.



it's comics. sometimes there are stupid stories. if DC had decided to just put the whole robin OYL story behind them and start a new Cassandra Cain Batgirl series, with Cassandra acting like Cassandra, would you really refuse to read it and continue to pout about how she was ruined?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 21, 2010)

i gotta ask though, is mark waid's story over yet? because I just couldn't even start reading that for whatever reason, and it didnt sound like it was turning out great anyway.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 21, 2010)

No. Because I miss how much I cared about Petey. I miss it so much


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2010)

I think it's still going

you know I kinda agree with Petes on the whole OMD debacle that "ruined" Spiderman and even after all these years people still aren't over it.  I don't really care about the status quo and I liked change for the most part but the reason that I really disliked the change and why I still do is not because it was not only character regression but overall it was plot regression.  With the unmasking there was the possibilities of getting great new stories that weren't really done before and it could have been really exciting.  Instead BND just brought back old Spiderman stories that have been told for decades.  Sure some of them were good but honestly I was more interested in progressing the character rather than putting him back to the same old.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 21, 2010)

All the great stories so far didn't really need a single Petey at all. And I can't look at him and not feel shame. Embarrassed. I used to like you. I used to relate and look up to you. What the hell man, what the hell.
And the story running away from it, trying to justify itself and make itself sound like fat people was the greatest idea ever just keeps pushing it away.
I'm ready not to dwell on it. The only thing I'm not indifferent about is how indifferent I've become to him. It's just OMIT brought the bile back


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2010)

this thread will never change


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 21, 2010)

whats with the toblerone head sig


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2010)

shit said:


> this thread will never change



i think Parralax made some great points thogh


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> it's comics. sometimes there are stupid stories. if DC had decided to just put the whole robin OYL story behind them and start a new Cassandra Cain Batgirl series, with Cassandra acting like Cassandra, would you really refuse to read it and continue to pout about how she was ruined?



Actually, I still follow SM. Just don't like it at all.


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> i gotta ask though, is mark waid's story over yet? because I just couldn't even start reading that for whatever reason, and it didnt sound like it was turning out great anyway.


it was slow to get started, but they got me with the very end of this issue
final issue came out yesterday I guess, still haven't gotten this week's comics yet
the whole arc didn't turn out bad at all, but the ending issue could easily ruin it


Petes12 said:


> whats with the toblerone head sig



it's creepy, rite?
Silent Hill 2's one of my favorite games, and I wore this sig last year around Halloween, so yeah
Pyramid Head is an immortal monster in SH2, and the girl on his back is the last boss of the game chibified
I think it's daw


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 22, 2010)

...thats pretty weird. I thought resident evil had weird japaneseness goin on but it cant compete with a pyramid head,


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 22, 2010)

I haven't read Spiderman ever since the One More Day debacle. Now I just heard that they simply retconned it out of existence - Spiderman is back with Mary Jane and all. So why are people so angry about it? Can someone give me a good explanation of what was so bad about this recent development?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> I haven't read Spiderman ever since the One More Day debacle. Now I just heard that they simply retconned it out of existence - Spiderman is back with Mary Jane and all. So why are people so angry about it? Can someone give me a good explanation of what was so bad about this recent development?



Basically, Mephisto went back in time and caused the wedding to happen differently.

This rewrites the timeline such that Peter and Mephisto 'never made the deal'. So OMD never happened.

In other words, a time paradox.

Really, just fucking Quesada.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2010)

But do they know about it?

(And they're back together?  Huh?)


----------



## shit (Oct 22, 2010)

they're not back together
they're just friends now
Mephisto rewrote history like we all knew he did/was gonna do
nothing's changed


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah see I don't care that they're together or not I just wanted to see real consequences with his public unmasking.  That would have been really exciting and definitely new.


----------



## shit (Oct 23, 2010)

you heard all the "something could happen that we don't foresee hrmhrmhrm" from Reed
there could be consequences to this
I still hold out hope for future consequences


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2010)

nah I really don't think we'll see anything really major coming from this.  Honestly nothing bothers me more than plot regression and this is that on the largest scale.


----------



## shit (Oct 23, 2010)

well running comics are all about plot regression

but this connection with Mephisto and this new set up by half the illuminati is by far the biggest thing Spidey has ever had associated with him
they _could_ easily use these to make a whole Marvel event based almost completely around dealing with this


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2010)

that just sounds stupid, meaning it probably will be a huge event at some point.


----------



## shit (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm saying


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2010)

Loki's favour to Peter, damn it. . .


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2010)

loki's maybe dead only not really


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2010)

Loki'll be back


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes. Yes he will. While being a manipulative bastard long after his death (or before his eventual return?  I guess)


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 23, 2010)

He'll be back the next Thor issue in fact. As a kid. Could be hilarious.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2010)

Loki as a kid.

Let's give him sugar.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 23, 2010)

Scary Movie Guy said:


> Basically, Mephisto went back in time and caused the wedding to happen differently.
> 
> This rewrites the timeline such that Peter and Mephisto 'never made the deal'. So OMD never happened.
> 
> ...



Wait, why would Mephisto go back in time to undo the wish he granted? also, if the wedding happened differently, does that mean the Peter and MJ are still married?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2010)

> *Kiel Phegley*: Cool. Okay, getting back to it. We ended yesterday with you stating that "OMD" has been wiped from continuity?
> 
> *Joe Quesada*: Did I say that? Come on, that’s just silly – if course "OMD" happened. [Laughs] Buuuuuut, if you really start to think about it there are some odd things that have changed. I mean in issue 2, as Peter recounts visiting Doctor Strange to MJ, as he sits on Strange’s stoop, the red pigeon that Peter follows into an alley in OMD, only to be confronted by aspects of his life from different time lines, never shows up in "OMIT." It doesn’t fly over in this new continuity, thus Peter just heads straight back to the hospital. And then, in issue 4, when we reprieve the scene in the hotel from "OMD," Mephisto himself never shows up like he’s supposed to and there is no bargain to be struck. Wow, it’s like he’s been OMITed.
> 
> I guess if we’re looking at a linear timeline, Mephisto has had the door shut on him and is locked out by MJ saying just the right thing thus denying him of taking their love? I don’t know, you tell me?



According to Quesada, MJ outsmarted Mephisto.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 24, 2010)

Scary Movie Guy said:


> According to Quesada, MJ outsmarted Mephisto.





			
				Quesada said:
			
		

> *I guess *if we?re looking at a linear timeline, Mephisto has had the door shut on him and is locked out by MJ saying just the right thing thus denying him of taking their love? *I don?t know, you tell me?*



God, its like he doesn't even understand what he's writing anymore, and just hopes that whatever he throws out will stick and fix the mess he made. 

I wonder if this debacle has surpassed the Clone Saga in awfulness yet?


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2010)

man, Quesada apologists were almost home free until he opened his mouth and that ridiculous nonsense fell out


----------



## Slice (Oct 24, 2010)

I skipped OMIT. So i guess this was a good decission?


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2010)

it wasn't worth reading if that's what you're asking


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> God, its like he doesn't even understand what he's writing anymore, and just hopes that whatever he throws out will stick and fix the mess he made.
> 
> *I wonder if this debacle has surpassed the Clone Saga in awfulness yet?*



1. It made the black moral mark on Peter Parker's character, one so black and bad that it actually undermines the moral essence of the character.

2. OMD succeeded in what the Clone Saga was suppose to do -- produce a single, unmarried Spider-Man.


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 26, 2010)

Scary Movie Guy said:


> *1. It made the black moral mark on Peter Parker's character, one so black and bad that it actually undermines the moral essence of the character.*
> 
> 2. OMD succeeded in what the Clone Saga was suppose to do -- produce a single, unmarried Spider-Man.


Didn,t the clone saga already do that when Peter decided to help the Jackle kill every human being on the planet and replace them with clones or when he smacked his pregnant wife across the room because he was emo abouth being a clone?
Anyway i think i might check out Big Time.
It has Hobgoblin in it and i think Venom gets a new host so there is a chance to see Eddie Brock again.


----------



## Ohmek (Oct 26, 2010)

Good interview of the upcoming "Big Time" arc.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 26, 2010)

Scary Movie Guy said:


> 1. It made the black moral mark on Peter Parker's character, one so black and bad that it actually undermines the moral essence of the character.
> 
> 2. OMD succeeded in what the Clone Saga was suppose to do -- produce a single, unmarried Spider-Man.



Well, can't the same be said for Clone Saga? At least Clone Saga made one decent character - Ben Reilly. They should have just had Ben be the unmarried Spiderman and Peter be the married one. 



Eunectes said:


> Didn,t the clone saga already do that when Peter decided to help the Jackle kill every human being on the planet and replace them with clones or when he smacked his pregnant wife across the room because he was emo abouth being a clone?
> Anyway i think i might check out Big Time.
> It has Hobgoblin in it and i think Venom gets a new host so there is a chance to see Eddie Brock again.



Oh yeah, I remember those. 

Helping out the Jackal


Beating MJ


The question then becomes: which is worse - selling your marriage to the devil or smacking your wife across the room?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2010)

^

Deals with Satan  tend to rank far higher on the shit you shouldn't do list than Spousal Abuse does 

Didn't God himself like corner peter at one point as well and told him to just let May die...


----------



## Glued (Oct 26, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> ^
> 
> Deals with Satan  tend to rank far higher on the shit you shouldn't do list than Spousal Abuse does
> 
> Didn't God himself like corner peter at one point as well and told him to just let May die...



Nah, he just told him to have faith.

Plus he said that he's asked more from people with a lot less.

Maybe there would have been a miracle saving May, maybe there would have been something that came out of May's death such as her organs getting transplanted.. Or perhaps May's death was meant to lead Peter to a greater destiny. Who knows.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2010)

I read the whole thing as somewhat "have faith" in the editorial direction.

Which my reply is, "Fuck you."


----------



## Deviate (Oct 28, 2010)

Yay, new powers.

I'm sure they'll last for years to come.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow origin of species was crap. Only highlight was Ock vs Lizard and of course Menace being the slut that she is


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 29, 2010)

So whats this about new powers? Is Peter back to his The Other set of abilities, or is it a set of entirely new additions?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not convinced you know what diffusion is.

I'm not even convinced you know which spider-man show you're talking about.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not cpnviced wuzzman knows anything


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 30, 2010)

wuzzman types in a drunken rage about spectacular spiderman which is being axed for shitty ultimate spiderman movie tie in.

as besides the comic tie in...err there is a reason why i read manga and what they've done to spiderman is one them. I am not impressed by big time. I think its a silly idea and does nothing for my reasons for spiderman being my favorite superhero. Though spiderman irredeemable sounds like a good reason to visit my local comic book store.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Beating MJ
> 
> 
> The question then becomes: which is worse - selling your marriage to the devil or smacking your wife across the room?



Wait he actually hit MJ?

how come  he doesn't get constant shit for this like pym dose?


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 30, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Wait he actually hit MJ?
> 
> how come  he doesn't get constant shit for this like pym dose?



they'd have to admit they let a bad writing on a spiderman comic.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 30, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Wait he actually hit MJ?
> 
> how come  he doesn't get constant shit for this like pym dose?



That's a really good question actually. The article I got that pic from asked the same thing.


----------



## Glued (Oct 30, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> *wuzzman types in a drunken rage* about spectacular spiderman which is being axed for shitty ultimate spiderman movie tie in.
> 
> as besides the comic tie in...err there is a reason why i read manga and what they've done to spiderman is one them. I am not impressed by big time. I think its a silly idea and does nothing for my reasons for spiderman being my favorite superhero. Though spiderman irredeemable sounds like a good reason to visit my local comic book store.



[YOUTUBE]NcEyFd3LhRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2010)

pym building evil robots and hitting his wife are the most exciting things he's ever done.

And yeah hopefully the USM show is good. It's not because of the movie that they canceled spectacular though. It's because of the merger with disney.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 30, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Wait he actually hit MJ?
> 
> how come  he doesn't get constant shit for this like pym dose?



the fanbase would have to admit that they actually read The Clone Wars and achknowledge it's existence again before that could happen...


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Beating MJ
> 
> 
> The question then becomes: which is worse - selling your marriage to the devil or smacking your wife across the room?



Dummy. Clearly That's Medusa, queen of the Kree empire and liege of the supernatural Inhumans. She can take a punch


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2010)

origin of species was pretty on par with the quality of spiderman stories
and those covers 
next cover has Carrion on it, which I think is really badass


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 31, 2010)

Scary Movie Guy said:


> I read the whole thing as somewhat "have faith" in the editorial direction.
> 
> Which my reply is, "*Fuck you*"


Thats funny i had the same response when i read the issue.
Also "have faith"???
Have faith in what???
Is Peter suppose to have faith in God or something?( you know the guy that never shows up when your girlfriend or family is dying but does show up when you beat up a dumpster)
I would have loved to see what would have happened if  Daredevil or the Punisher were in this situation.
I don,t know what Frank's respond would be but it would have been awesome.


----------



## kayv (Nov 3, 2010)

hm.... the amazing spider man is on going  I luv to see it every day ^^


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 5, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Wait he actually hit MJ?
> 
> how come  he doesn't get constant shit for this like pym dose?



If I remember the page right, it was Peter's breakdown after finding out that he was the clone and Ben's the real one.

Swung off, cooled down, came back and bowed to MJ, then retired to raised the family.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2010)

Big Time is.........interesting


----------



## Shadow (Nov 11, 2010)

It certainly is..........saw the youtube video for it and I was like hmmmmm new costume? how long will it last?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2010)

I dont think its supposed to last at all. It's just a costume for a specific job. Like scuba-diver batman or whatever.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 11, 2010)

So if a guy wanted to pick up reading Spiderman again, at what issue would it be safe to start agin with no fear of missing much? (Please don't tell me to start from Quesada's little demon-child).


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2010)

you could start with this week's issue but i'd recommend looking up the gauntlet stuff just because a lot of it was really good. the gauntlet was a sort of 'mega-arc' where each arc was an old villain coming back in a big way. It was issues 611 through 637. best stories were rhino and lizard imo.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 11, 2010)

Big Time was interesting.

Honestly, I just like seeing Peter's life on the upswing. He's not much of an everyman when his life is suckfest after suckfest after suckfest.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 11, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> you could start with this week's issue but i'd recommend looking up the gauntlet stuff just because a lot of it was really good. the gauntlet was a sort of 'mega-arc' where each arc was an old villain coming back in a big way. It was issues 611 through 637. best stories were rhino and lizard imo.


Hmm...

Added to my import list. See y'all in a month or two, when the stuff gets shipped over and I've read the absolutely ridiculous number of books I've ordered this month.

Really should be getting round to doing my Masters in the States. Easier access that way !


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 11, 2010)

Little rant with spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I still stand by my opinion that this is definitely not the direction they should be going. There are so many things in this book that I am starting to hate that it's borderline ridiculous. I'm from Baltimore. My Mayor got impeached from using donated gift cards. Jameson and his Spider-man tirade is just going into overload and would have him kicked out of office. Rhino was great, but now he's back to square 1. This push to make Carlie Pete's new Girl is too forced. And while I like Spider-man using his brain, this 24 hour, come and go as you please job that just landed in his lap, that would have been destroyed had he not been there at that exact time and place, as well as Kingpin and Hobgoblin already foreshadowed as being involved on it, just is too 'coincidental' for me.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2010)

the new job really is just a bit too perfect for him. but at least its some forward progression. I just wish Slott would dial back the campy comic book exposition.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 11, 2010)

Michelle is gone 

Also I just hope that Peter actually saves up the money he gets from this job as lucrative as it might sound.  

Not a big fan of possible new costumes.......I mean he didn't even keep his Civil War costume and that only lasted like 5-6 issues?  I don't see the need for trying to keep changing his costume.

Also Spider Girl blog.............AAAAAAAAAAAAWEEESUMMM


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 11, 2010)

I liked the issue fore the most part.
Spider-man fighting Doc Ock with the Avengers was a pretty good part.
Peter going to his ex wife to ask if he can life with her is *not*.
Loses 2 points just fore that scene so overall a 7/10.
Oh well at least MJ is still alive and not killed in a random plain crash like in a previous story 
Oh and Hob Goblin is *finally * back so i will stick around since he is awesome.
Plus i want to see who the new venom and carnage are so i will continue to read spider-man unless Joe Quesada starts writing again.
And astonishing spider-man and wolverine still kicks ass so there is at least one good spider-man book on the market. Unless Spider-man Noir 3# or a Spider-man 2099 ongoing comes around the corner


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2010)

It referenced Doomwar which means it loses a lot of points

Really, I had completely forgotten about that travesty until that guy had to freaking mention it


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2010)

not a fan of way overextended minis with completely random pointless cameos from deadpool and wolverine?! 

weird.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 12, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Little rant with spoilers.
> 
> I still stand by my opinion that this is definitely not the direction they should be going. There are so many things in this book that I am starting to hate that it's borderline ridiculous. I'm from Baltimore. My Mayor got impeached from using donated gift cards. Jameson and his Spider-man tirade is just going into overload and would have him kicked out of office. *Rhino was great, but now he's back to square 1.* *This push to make Carlie Pete's new Girl is too forced. And while I like Spider-man using his brain, this 24 hour, come and go as you please job that just landed in his lap*, that would have been destroyed had he not been there at that exact time and place, as well as Kingpin and Hobgoblin already foreshadowed as being involved on it, just is too 'coincidental' for me.



Agree with the bolded part. 
- Jameson is getting to the point of annoying
- Carlie should just die already
- Perfect job falling out of thin air
- One of the best BND stories (Rhino one) gets dumbed down in just 2 panels

Only thing good sofar return of Hobgoblin


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 13, 2010)

I knew I shoulda picked up Big Time at the comic store today...I fucking knew it.

It was good as hell. Plus Rhino was already back to square one before Big Time, I forgot what issue though. I hated it then, and still do but its not Slott's fault. So points shouldnt be deducted for that IMO. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Neither should Pete trying to room with MJ, we all knew he was gonna ring the doorbell im glad he knew what he was about to do was gonna be a huge step back and played it off like that. So its no big deal to me...




Never was a fan of Carlie but whatever
Jamison has been annoying since he's been Mayor, except after the DB fell down. 

Only complaint was the job being the most amazing thing ever and it being so quick to happen to him. But Peter deserves it, cant deny that.

Overall I liked it a lot. Anyone know how much the variants cost?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2010)

did anyone check out spider-girl 1? because i thought it was a solid read. gotta say though, its weird that she finally starts calling herself spider-girl at the same time that she loses her powers.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2010)

wait so Big Time is actually worth reading?


----------



## Shadow (Nov 22, 2010)

I wouldn't go that far........I would say it has potential


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 27, 2010)

Read latest ish....

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kingsley is dead in like 6 pages? Bullshit! And I personally ahte Phil As the new Hobgoblin. That stupid laugh is a stupid power.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2010)

Slott's trying to set hobgoblin as apart from green goblin as he can, which is probably pretty smart.

Personally I've never read stories with either character so I didn't care much either way.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2010)

I think big time ages the character


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 27, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Read latest ish....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



No its not. Slott is actually moving forward instead of keeping characters for nostalgia's sake....and it works

this issue won me over that Slott will be able to hand ASM. Good pacing, good writing, funny banter and awesome art (well its fits this story)

Also first time I didnt want to shoot Carlie.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Slott's trying to set hobgoblin as apart from green goblin as he can, which is probably pretty smart.
> 
> Personally I've never read stories with either character so I didn't care much either way.



You should both have great stories.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 28, 2010)

Im still pissed that Pete has this perfect job and that 2 calamities have happened there and he's only been there 2 days. And Spider-man shows up to save the day in front of a bunch of super scientists.... Yeah secret identity is shot...


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 28, 2010)

Carlie...was actually likable????

And she looked good too.

Im officially on the bandwagon


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2010)

So this is kinda random, but its always bugged me. What the fuck is up with Norman Osborn's hair? Can someone give me a real life example of what that actually looks like?


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 28, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So this is kinda random, but its always bugged me. What the fuck is up with Norman Osborn's hair? Can someone give me a real life example of what that actually looks like?



Its like some kinda fucked up white people waves


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Who is that man?

And thank you, every time I see him in a comic i've always been like "THAT CAN'T BE REAL!".


----------



## Slice (Nov 29, 2010)

Person that is sporting the Normie Osbourne hair, i salute you!


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2010)

I enjoyed Big Time #1 but I gotta catch up on my BND Spidey, still hadn't read it all. 





typhoon72 said:


> Its like *some kinda fucked up white people waves*


:rofl



Petes12 said:


>


Sooo... Did Frank Castle get the symbiote or something?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 9, 2010)

probably either peter's old cop roommate or flash thompson. i would've rather had venom as a bad guy who doesnt suck, personally. anti-hero venom is lame. it's one word away from anti-venom that's how lame it is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cop roomate is a "goblin" though, I don't think that that lot would want to be associated with a spider-man of any kind.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm interested in seeing where this goes.  A government agent takes on the suite.  It looks like he might Hulk out like Bane did in "The Batman".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> I'm interested in seeing where this goes.  A government agent takes on the suite.  It looks like he might Hulk out like Bane did in "The Batman".



This isn't the first time Venom was a 'government agent'. After Trial of Venom, he became a government agent. I liked it but the story was pretty horrible

This was Brock Venom by the way


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 14, 2010)

I vaguely remember that.  How many issues did that last?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2010)

Around 5 or 6


----------



## Deviate (Dec 14, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Read latest ish....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Glad I'm not the only one pissed at this. Kingsley has been a villain for almost ten Marvel years, so it's BS he went down so easily. 

Also, since when was Phil a killer? It's been a long time since I read his 13 issue series, but I don't recall him going around chopping heads off. Also, he didn't have the laugh power without his mask.

Besides this, I don't really care for Big Time so far.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't know if it has been posted yet but, Spidey's new armor?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2010)

God it's awful


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 15, 2010)

Is spidey the new Ronin?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh wow, that is bad. What happened to the black costume with the glowing green spider? I thought that looked nifty.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 15, 2010)

Wasn't that just a promotional thing to go along with all the Tron hype?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 15, 2010)

dont think so. Im assuming its a suit hes going to use to absorb sound, to block hobgoblins laugh thing.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 15, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> dont think so. Im assuming its a suit hes going to use to absorb sound, to block hobgoblins laugh thing.



Hummm, so is each suit going to have a specific ability that Peter can make use of? That's actually sorta cool.


----------



## Master Gray (Dec 15, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Wasn't that just a promotional thing to go along with all the Tron hype?



I liked the tron costume a lot more even if it was a variant it conveyed how techy the costumes supposed to be.
Plus it glowed you don't really get that sense with this costume


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh wow, that is bad. What happened to the black costume with the glowing green spider? I thought that looked nifty.





Juggernaut said:


> Wasn't that just a promotional thing to go along with all the Tron hype?



Pete's got money now. So he'll be making different suits to combat different enemies, à la Iron Man.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 17, 2010)

I really hate What If? books. Grim Hunt being added to the list...


----------



## Deviate (Dec 17, 2010)

That had to be the worst Spider-Man related What If I have ever read.


----------



## Glued (Dec 17, 2010)

I know he's marvel's poster boy, but with enough bad comics, he might get bumped by Iron Man.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Don't know if it has been posted yet but, Spidey's new armor?



That's. . . doesn't look well.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 18, 2010)

Is Spider-Girl worth reading?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 18, 2010)

This the suit I was talking about. Why they turned the glowy bits red, I don't know. It looked better when it was green. But I guess it will be used after all, which makes me happy. 



EDIT: So I just caught myself up to the end of the Shed arc. This is all suprisingly good. The Rhino's story and the Lizard's story are both fantastic, imo. I really felt for both of those characters at the end of their arcs.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2010)

haha, peter singing spider man the musical songs


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> Is Spider-Girl worth reading?



Which one?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 18, 2010)

The new one's first issue wasnt bad at all.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 18, 2010)

Big Time is freakin good. Slott really upped his game. 
Totally diggin new Hobby, new job, the art


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 18, 2010)

I fuckin love ASM now. The art is really good too, its almost a little manga-ish but not really. I like it.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2010)

I like Ramos art but it doesnt fit to every type of story (and usually it works best in a more violent enviroment like "Crimson").

Big Time has some ups and downs but i like the general direction it is going.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not sure about the new suit. I mean it's cool and all, Peter coming up with different suits for different situations, but it...doesn't feel like Spider-man. Anyone else get that feeling?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 21, 2010)

You just copped that from another forum. I expected more from you


----------



## Shadow (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Time is looking good so far.  I guess we all know how Peter loses this job "Compromising the work and safety of all horizon staff"  as if that wasn't put in BOLD by the writers lol

Also not feeling the tron like suit.  It makes spidey look cheap and almost poser like for the situation.  I guess disney made them do it to help promote tron? lol


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2010)

Do I even want to know what comic that is from?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

do you even want to know who'se father that old man is?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 21, 2010)

its from ASM, and that's JJJ Sr.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2010)

So it IS real.

. . .

I'm experiencing reverse deja-vu, the other one being 'young' Aunt May.


----------



## Ultimate Victory (Dec 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I'm not sure about the new suit. I mean it's cool and all, Peter coming up with different suits for different situations, but it...doesn't feel like Spider-man. Anyone else get that feeling?


Agreed, I mean I really want Spidey to upgrade his powers not his brain potential. He should at least have better training with his spider sense reflexes or better yet let him join the Luke Cage and Iron Fist for a while and get some heavy training in.

I would like to see him hone his fighting skills a bit more maybe give him love level super speed.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 27, 2010)

I think Spider-man should get retractable daggers from his wrists... Oh wait.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thorn said:


> I think Spider-man should get retractable daggers from his wrists... Oh wait.



what was the point of this post?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2010)

Spider-man falling off a building

"AAAAAAH. SAVE ME LORD MEPHISTO!"


----------



## Thor (Dec 28, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Spider-man falling off a building
> 
> "AAAAAAH. SAVE ME LORD MEPHISTO!"



That was priceless


----------



## Ultimate Victory (Dec 29, 2010)

Ick don't remind me.


----------



## Glued (Dec 29, 2010)

Ultimate Victory said:


> Ick don't remind me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Deadpool wins that one for bringing up OMD.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 1, 2011)

Anybody read Astonishing SM & Wolverine #4. Had to dig up previous issues to remeber exactly what happened but its still awesome. Still cant understand why it isnt monthly though, its killin the flow of the story

Also Mojo


----------



## Niei (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Jan 2, 2011)

Are you mad about the truth, that Deadpool is right about Spider-man selling his marriage.

Spider-man no longer has the moral authority to even speak to Deadpool.

All that stuff about Great Power and Responsibility is bullcrap. Instead of taking responsibility for his mistake, Spidey made a deal with the Devil.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2011)

Apparently Peter has sold his left leg to the devil


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Are you mad about the truth, that Deadpool is right about Spider-man selling his marriage.
> 
> Spider-man no longer has the moral authority to even speak to Deadpool.
> 
> All that stuff about Great Power and Responsibility is bullcrap. Instead of taking responsibility for his mistake, Spidey made a deal with the Devil.



hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 3, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Anybody read Astonishing SM & Wolverine #4. Had to dig up previous issues to remeber exactly what happened but its still awesome. Still cant understand why it isnt monthly though, its killin the flow of the story
> 
> Also Mojo


I haven,t read it yet but i am pretty excited


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2011)

*So I've been catching up on BND Spidey...*

I stopped at ish 600 because of IRL commitments (though I've read OMIT and the last BND issue already), but so far it has been "amazing".  

Seriously though, I've enjoyed mostly every story, except for some of the done-in-one issues (about MJ, Deadpool and the female Scorpion >_>).  Issue 600 and "New Ways to Die" made me like... No, not like, made me not dislike JRJR's art as much. The "24/7" arc, where Spidey devotes all of his time to trolling JJ is my favorite.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2011)

OMIT made OMD all that much worse.

Interviews with Quesada on them made them BOTH all that much worse.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 8, 2011)

omit didnt make it worse, it just reminded you of the original story


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2011)

It really did make it worse.

It teached you that the devil deal enables you to heal someone flatlining because of a gunshot wound by standard first aid procedures. 

Also the whole paradox is avoided:  "Deal with the devil, stuff does not happen, no need for deal with the devil" and so on


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2011)

It's okay when MJ accidentally beats the devil at it


----------



## illmatic (Jan 8, 2011)

I read the TPB of Brand New Day Vol.1 I am liking this thus far. 

It is/was pretty entertaining; like the issue where the giant letter "U" is falling off the Daily Bugle buliding & Spidey goes 





> ♫ NOOOOO, I WILL NOT BE CRUSHED BY "U" ♫


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 13, 2011)

kinda funny the way the goblin and spider-man roles have been switched- spider-man's the big time scientist and hobgoblin's taking pictures for the bugle. 

Slott didnt exactly make it subtle when he had hobgoblin say "with great responsibility comes great power" but then I didn't really notice till then either so whatever,


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2011)

Opinions?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 13, 2011)

weird. also kinda hard to see a kid sewing that together but that was true of the last movie costume too.


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2011)

This seems to have mechanical webshooters which is awesome.

I like the costume in general but the red parts look like an arrow pointing to his crotch.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't like the fact that he is unmasked in this.  I mean seriously come on Spiderman rarely unmasks.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 13, 2011)

So working for teh Daily Bugle pays more than being the kingpin's right hand man?

Shitty story :sanji


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I don't like the fact that he is unmasked in this.  I mean seriously come on Spiderman rarely unmasks.



It's a promo


Kid's skinny as fuck


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2011)

Slice said:


> Opinions?



Hmm.

Would like to see him in action.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 13, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's a promo
> 
> 
> Kid's skinny as fuck



hes supposed to be a high schooler though right?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2011)

He's suposed to grow serious highschooler muscle once he gets bit, only he keeps hidden with baggy clothes

Remember Tobey's hilarious mirror scene?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 13, 2011)

I remember that from the movie not so much elsewhere. And it was weird in the movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2011)

I found it amusing :33


And when gwen stacy sits on his lap when they get on a car she goes as far as commenting on how he's holding out on them girls

I don't remember what she said exactly though


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 14, 2011)

Love the image for new Spidey movie. The "skinny" look fits Spidey perfect. It will only add to the sleek athletic stunts Spidey performs. I honestly dont get the hate for the new suit. It already looks better the Raimi's Spider-suits

Big Time first arc was solid. Expected the ending and the powers of the Tron suit were no surprise either. Just wondering though with Kingpin back in ASM what the purpose of Mister Negativ. He was supposed to fill the void Kinpin left, but now he seems obsolete


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 24, 2011)

652 was pretty good as well. Im loving this arc!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2011)

Flash Thompson is the new Venom, neat to see him have a role after losing his legs.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Flash Thompson is the new Venom, neat to see him have a role after losing his legs.



Did you read that piece on IGN? After reading that i'm definitely interested in this. Im a pretty big fan of disabled patriot flash thompson, and using venom in a way thats much more than just "anti hero spidey" is a very good thing.

I've got a feeling Venom will be sort of like the Spider Man version of War Machine's last solo series, which was awesome.

Also, this image is just great.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wouldve rather had a villainous Venom, im not a fan of hero venom. But for what it is, sounds like Remender has a cool take on it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2011)

If Remender is doing this I'm on board


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 4, 2011)

New issue was good, wonder if Max figured it out. Or if he's gonna say something stupid at the beginning of next issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

He can't figure it out. It's a telepathic thing. No one can associate Peter Parker and Spider-Man unless he physically unmasks in front of them.
He can shout out loud atop of his lungs "I'M PETER PARKER" with his suit on or "I'M SPIDER-MAN" in his civy clothes and no one will care.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot about that. Lame.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2011)

He wouldnt have it figured out either way, but it will definately create a very uncomfortable situation for Peter i guess.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 9, 2011)

On how many teams is spider-man currently??? 
Isn't he also a Avenger??? 
Peter sure has a lot of free time on his hands if he can hang out with the FF/Avengers/his friends and also have a new job + fighting crime in New York.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

two avengers, one ff two solo books, one ultimate and one x-men crossover.
Also, spider girl, and his proxy Araña have their own books


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2011)

I wished they'd demask him for realz
him being on the FF all afraid to show his face is bluh


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

he's shown his face to the FF

Only to the big four though

WOOOPS TOO SOON


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2011)

I meant to THE WORLD
especially Jameson
that's basically the only thing that makes USM better than ASM nowadays is the untapped possibilities of Jameson knowing the secret


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats the ultimate universe though. they can do stuff like  that. cant really do it with the normal spider-man.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2011)

Sure you could, I don't see why you couldn't.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2011)

Because spiderman stories rely on peter balancing his personal life and his secret spiderman life.

So what does FF stand for now anyway? Fantastic Family? Fantastic Force?

edit: apparently Future Foundation. ok. weird.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2011)

no they don't
they rely on good villains and banter and so many other things
what you're talking about is a circumstance Marvel has been afraid to get away from for decades
that's like saying Wolverine stories rely on him smoking cigars and wearing yellow


----------



## Glued (Feb 9, 2011)

shit said:


> no they don't
> they rely on good villains and banter and so many other things
> what you're talking about is a circumstance Marvel has been afraid to get away from for decades
> that's like saying Wolverine stories rely on him smoking cigars and wearing yellow



Wolverine stories require bub and snikt


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2011)

and spiderman stories require webbing and a full body stocking-

AH I see what you did there


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2011)

shit said:


> no they don't
> they rely on good villains and banter and so many other things
> what you're talking about is a circumstance Marvel has been afraid to get away from for decades
> that's like saying Wolverine stories rely on him smoking cigars and wearing yellow


no, it's really not like that at all. balancing the dual life is probably the most important thing about spider-man comics, it's what makes him spider-man


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2011)

as if every other superhero doesn't do the same thing
even wolverine does that


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2011)

it's not nearly as important to other characters. 

if you want to compare it to wolverine, it'd be like if wolverine were an incredibly happy and well adjusted person with absolutely no tragedy in his past whatsoever.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2011)

we'll have to agree to disagree I suppose, which I guess means I concede the point for now
BUT I will say this
the only reason Aunt May got shot was because Peter was too stupid to see that Tony had him over a barrel and too fool-hearty to put his family over his morals and sit out the Civil War rather than defect
he brought the whole situation on himself, which makes it all contrived and not very believable
he didn't have to be without regret for unmasking, but it was very easy for him to live with that decision had he not gone full retard

I suppose being single with no kids is also more important to him than to other characters


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2011)

shit said:


> I suppose being single with no kids is also more important to him than to other characters



It actually kinda is, yeah. 

i get it, omd sucks blah blah blah. but whether it had been omd or something else, spider-man would have needed to return to having a secret identity before very long.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2011)

No it would have brought in new story ideas never used before and introduced a new dynamic to the Spiderman mythos.

And how is Future Foundation weird?  Hickman has been laying the groundwork on that for quite some time.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> No it would have brought in new story ideas never used before and introduced a new dynamic to the Spiderman mythos.


 It'd have been fun for about a year after civil war, I wish they'd done that for a bit. But it's not something you can do permanently with spider-man. Grant Morrison wouldn't even do it with batman, in his words you'd ruin batman if you revealed to the world he was bruce wayne. And batman's secret identity isn't nearly as big to his character as spiderman's. 



> And how is Future Foundation weird?  Hickman has been laying the groundwork on that for quite some time.


 Well it makes for a weird title of a comic book is all, which I guess is why they're just calling it FF.

Man, the thing is gonna feel really left out when they start doing sciencey stuff.


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2011)

I dont like these white costumes for the FF book.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2011)

Me neither but only because it looks like it was made by Apple.


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Me neither but only because it looks like it was made by Apple.



Rather strange reason 

(postet on my iMac )


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2011)

So far so good on big time.  Can't be dissapointed so far


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2011)

Anyone know if they are going to be releasing a Brand New Day Collection or Omnibus? Considering the last Ultimate Collection came out in November with the end of JMS run.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 11, 2011)

Was anybody else kind of meh about the whole "You must make Spidey's tech!" thing? I mean..Cmon. Your logic is, nobody could have both intellect AND spider powers. Some genius.

That being said, I am really liking these issues. It's nice seeing Spidey not totally in the shit, and its always nice seeing the new avengers.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 11, 2011)

dr' strange's anti-logic spell is still in effect, no one can figure out his identity. they're gonna have to get rid of that someday.

whatshername's death annoyed me because to me it was a new character and I was kinda looking forward to slott doing more with her.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

Fantastic Four are about imaginautics. Breaking the barrier of the universe while beeing family.
A "What if Doctor Who had the brady bunch instead of the doctor and the companion and a giant sky scraper instead of a blue box"
The tryumph of intellect and love over brute force and skepticism
Also Doom and Namor


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

At least on a good day. On a bad day it might be about the silver surfer being armbared the black panther


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 11, 2011)

are you just having a conversation with yourself or something?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2011)

Slice said:


> Opinions?



A sneak preview of Andrew Garfield with the Spidey suit in the upcoming reboot of Spider-Man for next year? 

Not bad, but it already makes me miss the one from Raimi's movies. Guess I will have to get used to it.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2011)

A british actor playinig an American hero.  Oh boy......lol

So far the cast looks great and Andrew garfield certainly looks awesome like that.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 12, 2011)

who cares if hes british?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2011)

What he means is that pretty much all of the american super heroes are played by british/australian actors.

Except for like, ghost rider the F4 and daredevil


It's because american actors have a reputation in the medium to be unworkable pansies.


----------



## lucky (Feb 12, 2011)

i've never liked maguire.  he was so gay.  

god and that scene when he tries to be cool at the jazz club.  omgggg i couldn't watch all of it.  so awkward.  



and kirsten dunst is sooo ugly.  Meg ryan was first choice.  That woudl've been better.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 13, 2011)

I had to look up that McNiven actually drew 3 issues of spider-man over 2 years ago, kinda behind on your reading? O.o

Also, Ultimates 3_ wasn't_ a crime against humanity?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks good.

Oh and of course, web shooters!


----------



## illmatic (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like it would get itchy if you ended up wearing it for too long


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2011)

Like the full costume


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2011)

Only thing I don't get is the yellow eyes.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2011)

I hate the web shooters on the wrist but like the palm button


----------



## Shadow (Feb 16, 2011)

Thoughts on Flash as Venom?

Also i hope they don't plan on taking out Spidersense.  I would be beyond piss if they do something of that sort.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2011)

I liked that Remender is writing the series, so I'll be checking it out.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 17, 2011)

It's       stupid


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2011)

what part that Flash gets powers, that he's getting them after getting his legs blown off or gun toting Venom


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2011)

If it sells well, it will stick
If not, then it won't.
The end


----------



## Tools (Feb 18, 2011)

Not sure if I'm a fan of the web shooters but the costume looks cool and more...um...realistic I guess.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 18, 2011)

As far as the movie costume goes, the only thing that bothers me is that it is a pretty intricate design and yet Pete was supposed to have created it himself during his high school days.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2011)

it looks a lot more like something a kid could make than the costume from the other movies, actually. still kinda pushes suspension of disbelief but whatever


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2011)

It looks like it's made out of harlem globetrotters basketballs.

Anyway I find myself surprised at how disturbed I am at Marla's death


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll just wait for the trailer.


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2011)

I like that they're doing something with Flash
I also like that he's someone else Spidey can team up with in his book besides Black Cat
I'm looking forward to the crazy shit Slott can pull with the Venom suit thrown in the mix

that said, I didn't really like this last issue
it's pretty boring


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know if I would like Flash teaming up with Spidey.  I mean it just looks weird in General a Army Venom type thing.  Not to mention I'm sure peter will figure out that the Venom suit is being controlled and would warn Flash of the side effects.

I am still hoping that Peter does not lose his Spidey Sense.  That is like a total major blow for Spiderman


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2011)

also Mary Jane is getting spider powers
wat


----------



## Tools (Feb 20, 2011)

shit said:


> I like that they're doing something with Flash
> I also like that he's someone else Spidey can team up with in his book besides Black Cat



Well Spiderman has teamed up with a couple of heroes in the past couple of months Wolverine, Iron Man and now he's going to be part of the FF- this time being the Future Foundation. 

I actually don't mind watching Spidey beat up some bad guys on his own.


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2011)

I meant in ASM
he's all over the place in other books, yeah
but I think ASM's regular cast gets a bit stagnant and I enjoy a shakeup like this


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 20, 2011)

I hear venom is getting his own series? Well Flash Thompson. 
When is it coming out?

And sigh about the spider sense thing! that was one of the cool things about Spider Man


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 20, 2011)

oh like its permanent

i think venom starts in march


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2011)

shit said:


> also Mary Jane is getting spider powers
> wat



wasn't she like, bitten by a radioactive slot machine?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2011)

actually peter got his powers by being bitten right?
Doesn0t that make him sort of a werewolf?


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2011)

it does sort of *____*


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 26, 2011)

Martin art on ASM #655 was AMAZING. I want to buy original art from that dude....


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 26, 2011)

shit said:


> also Mary Jane is getting spider powers
> wat


I think it is related to the new story where everybody seems to get spider powers. I saw some preview on CBR but i don,t know when its going to come out.


----------



## Tools (Feb 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> actually peter got his powers by being bitten right?
> Doesn0t that make him sort of a werewolf?



Spiderman is a were-spider! But it was also a radioactive spider so a mutant were-spider!


----------



## shit (Feb 26, 2011)

> I think it is related to the new story where everybody seems to get spider powers. I saw some preview on CBR but i don,t know when its going to come out.


that sounds hella dumb


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2011)

Slott redeemed hank pym. I lift my spider-man boycott for him, but not my embargo


----------



## shit (Feb 26, 2011)

you should've for kelly, the man who redeemed spiderman


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2011)

it was too soon


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 27, 2011)

shit said:


> you should've for kelly, the man who redeemed spiderman



Yea, Slott's doin okay on Spidey, but Kelly is hands down the best. His hammerhead arc was the first thing that made me think "okay maybe something good can come out of this OMD bullshit".


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 1, 2011)

Slice said:


> Opinions?



He doesn't look tough, he doesn't look bad, he doesn't look like anything but someone I feel like smashing in the face.
Not that Maguire or whatever that tools name is was much better.
I dunno what it is about this kid that bugs me though, maybe it's his poofy hair or it's just that his face is crap.
Real talk he looks like he's about to cry.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 2, 2011)

is spiderman supposed to look tough?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2011)

no

this guy just doesn't know what he's talking about


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 2, 2011)

The Amazing Spider Porn Coming to theaters in 2012...


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> no
> 
> this guy just doesn't know what he's talking about



It looks like exactly the look they're going for and floppin at.
Why does Spider-man look like he's gonna bawl his eyes out in a moment?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It looks like exactly the look they're going for and floppin at.
> Why does Spider-man look like he's gonna bawl his eyes out in a moment?



Uh, because he's spiderman? 

You know, that hormone addled teenage super hero who's quit being spider man like five times because he had a bad day? Have you seen early drawings of Peter? Not tough.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 6, 2011)

I never got cry-baby from him either though.
This kid looks like a cry-baby.
I don't dig that.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2011)

Who's the terrible poster?



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea, Slott's doin okay on Spidey, but Kelly is hands down the best. His hammerhead arc was the first thing that made me think "okay maybe something good can come out of this OMD bullshit".



Maybe now that I'm not so mad anymore I can look back at it and not be filled with unrelenting grief and hate.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2011)

*is still filled with unrelenting grief and hate*


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2011)

I know buddy, I know


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2011)

The only time Im filled with grief and hate is when they go back to it. It was shit, it happened, but good stories are being told that have nothing to do with it, lets move on.

Then Joe "Not so fast!" Quesada decided to pull out that OMIT bullshit...and it all comes flooding back.



ensoriki said:


> I never got cry-baby from him either though.
> This kid looks like a cry-baby.
> I don't dig that.



Spider-Man is a total cry baby. Well, maybe not literally a cry baby, but that face down, eyes downcast, unmasked, wangsty expression screams "Spiderman" just as much as claws out snarling screams "Wolverine"

ESPECIALLY teen spider-man (see: USM)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2011)

I've actually not had any rage towards the book in some time.

Of course, I haven't _read_ the book in some time, that might help.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2011)

I can actually refer to the book as something else other then say "Have You read the last Harry Osbourn-Man?" or "Did you see what the kraven do in that one issue of "Rhyno"?" which is a step forward.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 9, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Spider-Man is a total cry baby. Well, maybe not literally a cry baby, but that face down, eyes downcast, unmasked, wangsty expression screams "Spiderman" just as much as claws out snarling screams "Wolverine"



I suppose it's just my casual reading of spider-man then that doesn't make me see him like that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I suppose it's just my casual reading of spider-man then that doesn't make me see him like that.



Fair enough. Mainly it's the central drama of Peter's/Spidey's life. How awesome Spidey is doing is negatively related to how awesome Peter is doing.

So more often than not, if everything is going great for Spider-man, things are in the shitter for peter parker, or vice versa. You'd probably like the current run by Dan Slott though, since currently his life is actually pretty not awful, which is something I see as a very refreshing change of pace.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 9, 2011)

When I read spiderman, it's really about once every 4 months, can't commit to going out to buy the comics.
When I see him though he's either
brooding/moody, depressed, beating himself up but not necessarily crying about it either.
Or he's joking making witty jokes to humor himself in situations where the normal person would likely take it incredibly serious.
That or he's angry, deciding he's going to smash someone, and toss away his morals or "stop holding back" like in Grim Hunt. I swear the "stop holding back" stuff has been played more then when I first started though.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2011)

grim hunt was really about how he can't be like that in the end though.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 10, 2011)

Venom 1 was really great. Remender is the king of bad 90s concepts turned good.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah Venom was was a good read backed by some spectacular art.   Dammit that's one more I gotta pick up


----------



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2011)

Just read Grim Hunt TPB MATTIE NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2011)

Habemos Pena


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2011)

Just read 656. It was good. I liked the story, and shielding Massacre was a very spidey thing to do. I just hope this "no spider-sense" bullshit doesn't continue for too long. It's Spider-Man. He has spider sense. That's like superman not heaving heat vision.

Venom was really good. I'm psyched to see it continue.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 17, 2011)

AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO SPIDEY SENSE!?!?!? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!!?!?!?!!! THIS IS MAJOR TROLL BY THE WRITERS WHAT THE FUCK SLUT BITCH WHORE DOES THIS MEAN!?!!!!  UGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

why do they always do this to spidey.  Oh hey let's give peter a great job but lets make him lose a spider power...ugh....


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 17, 2011)

you serious...?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 17, 2011)

Read the last issue and it MIGHT piss you off.  Other people on the CBC forums loving this shit because it gives Peter a challenge.  <sigh>


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2011)

i dont see what the big deal is.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 18, 2011)

The thing that makes Spider-man Spider-man is his spider-sense. Its what allows him to move fluently through the air, hit all of his marks with his webbing, make quips during gunfights, and y'know, dodge gunfire. Sure this is a challenge, but realistically he shouldn't be able to webswing without major accidents.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 18, 2011)

Who gives a shit really though


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2011)

people will complain about anything


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

It kinda is a big deal if he's lost a HUGE aspect of his abilities that he's had for over sixty years.

It's not really complaining about ANYTHING.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I mean, of course it's not permanent... cmon you're all genre savvy enough to know better. 

At the same time though, Slott has only just begun to mine the story possibilities of peter temporarily losing his spider-sense. He's had his spider-sense, even in his daily life, since he was 15 right? It's comedy gold waiting to happen! 

I will say, I don't mind spider-man teching up a bit but enough with the costumes. And he doesn't need a utility belt either. New types of webbing isn't bad though. 

And as long as I'm criticizing, I'd rather see him beat his bad guys just by being clever in a more believable way (ala the spectacular spider-man show) instead of coming up with deus ex machina science tech like the anti-spider sense bomb. Though obviously that didn't work out perfectly for him. I just kind of roll my eyes when Slott tries to write super-science in this book.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Petes, it's not that people complain about anything, it's ust been specifically stated that he uses his spider-sense to webswing. Without it he'd probably hit windows, plaster, or other weak support structures and would crash to the ground. granted, it was funny when he did it and hit the car, but he should be doing it constantly. But my bet is that in about 6 or so issues he's gonna remember that Stark developed a tech equivalent to his spider sense during the civil war and get him to let him use it.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm preety sure if peter knew how to get rid of smythe's spider sense he would know the technology to rebuilt it back.  But I dont wan't a spider sense accessory.  Thing that made spider sense great was he can anticipate EVERYTHING.  Webswinging, punches, thrown balls, dangerous people.  Now that's not possible Peter can get shot, get hit by rockets, can get cut by blades.  Hell Im preety sure Logan can chop him into pieces if he got shot that easily.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah without his Spider sense it's a huge decrease in ability.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm sure he'll get it back soon. I'll be happy as long as it's back in 5 or 6 issues. 

Overall though I'm liking Slott's spidey. The consistency is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 19, 2011)

Let him lose it for a few issues. Opens up new ways for battles

Also Spidey in his armor reminder me of Batman. Overlooking the city, claiming he had "resources" and shit


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2011)

it's a plot point. He had no spider sense in the Gauntlet, and he still dodged a supersonic sniper rifle shot.
Not "got out of the way", he *dodged*

It's just something to force him to use his new tricks and gadjets, which is actually a pretty  nice plot point.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm still sad about Mattie Franklin.......man her death just got to me.  Especially when she told Madamme Webb........tell them I didn't beg for my life.  Then she started saying a prayer during the ceremony.  I was like awww fuck....then madamme webb died and she didnt tell anybody that mattie did not scream or beg for her life.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 20, 2011)

My only beef with the new costumes is the color schemes. I get that artists want to put their own spin on things, but I don't see why this new armored suit couldn't be the standard blue and red.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 20, 2011)

actually i think bright blue and red on that would look pretty ridiculous


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2011)

Like that  costume doesn't look ridiculous at all :|


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

I like the armor a lot. Reminds me


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh yes like we didn't have an armored spiderman already with bulletproof capabilities.  So peter's only power right now is he can stick on walls and spider strength.  Woooopy dooo daa.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2011)

I remember that the issue had a special cover. The armor one.


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I'm still sad about Mattie Franklin.......man her death just got to me.  Especially when she told Madamme Webb........tell them I didn't beg for my life.  Then she started saying a prayer during the ceremony.  I was like awww fuck....then madamme webb died and she didnt tell anybody that mattie did not scream or beg for her life.



oh yeah, lawl
kelly's great at the in the moment stuff, but he's kinda ass at tying things together


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't see how this is any good.  Getting Pete to use his scientific ability will not make him a better spiderman.  All it does is make him closer to fucking Iron Spiderman.  Seriously Spider Sense is a critical part of Peter's powers.  

I can understand if he has no spider strength.  But no spider sense just makes him a smart guy with an armor.  Hell I'm sure if you ask tony stark if he can build his own spiderman I think he can do it now.  Shit smythe alone did it.


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

it gets him used to being a regular guy again
and it'll be a kick ass moment when the spider sense kicks back in for him
it's nice flavoring for the moment, but I agree I wouldn't want to see this drag on for more than an arc or two

also honestly I think this has everything to do with the toy line


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2011)

Blame it on Disney..........


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 21, 2011)

now you do have to be joking about that right?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea, I'm pretty sure Disney has zero to no creative control over what Marvel does with their comic books. Disney more likely than not sees Marvel comics as necessary baggage that comes with owning marvel studios.

But as for spidey sense, Shit brought up a good point. It'll be awesome when he finally does get it back. 

Also, Peter using his scientific ability makes total sense, even if he still had spider sense. I always found it ridiculous that a guy stated as a genius applied that genius only to web shooters and on the fly strategies.

The numerous suits are a bit excessive, but it only makes sense that he'd be getting new tech now that he has resources. Being flat broke has always been what prevented Peter from applying his intellect as spidey (outside of the ways mentioned above).


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

maybe he meant that Disney wants to push more toys, which refers to my earlier point that Peter using these new suits is entirely because they need new ideas for Spidey toys


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 21, 2011)

like kids buy spider-man toys based on the comics.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 21, 2011)

Outside of comics fans, who else buys comic toys though? If Disney were going to be making that kind of play, I'd expect to see tons of costumes in Avengers or the upcoming Ultimate Spider Man.


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

all I know is that there's an ad for the shits in the latest New Avengers, and although the ones advertised don't look exactly like the ones in the comic, it's a pretty big coincidence


----------



## illmatic (Mar 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBZCxRi_9qs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

looks kinda lame


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2011)

Spider-Man has the most cartoons for a super-hero, if I'm not wrong. Even more than Superman and the X-Men.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 21, 2011)

The animation looks pretty good, but that voice actor....blech.

Why don't they just use the Spec Spidey/Avengers/MvC3 guy?

EDIT: But JK Simmons as Jonah = Win


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2011)

I will probably watch just to hear JK reprise his great role again.  Seriously he was the best and only choice to play JJJ


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 22, 2011)

illmatic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBZCxRi_9qs[/YOUTUBE]


I have faith in this cartoon.
It has the writers from B:TAS and Bendis so i am expecting great things.
Spider-man sounds like Neil Patrick when he voiced him in  Spider-man: SD .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 23, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I have faith in this cartoon.
> *It has the writers from B:TAS and Bendis so i am expecting great things.*
> Spider-man sounds like Neil Patrick when he voiced him in  Spider-man: SD .



Pretty much that.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 23, 2011)

So is Ramos done with the art or what? I really prefer him over Martin


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 23, 2011)

marcos was only on for those 2 issues. originally it was going to be ramos, martin and caselli trading off every arc, but martin's moving to daredevil


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 23, 2011)

Alright cool, Ramos and Caselli I like. Sucks for Daredevil Black Panther though.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 23, 2011)

no, daredevil. waid's writing a new daredevil series soon.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh! Im outta the loop (apparently). Finally catching up on these series, ive been saving them up for about 3 months now. OT: Hows DD Reborn?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2011)

It's nothing to get too excited about. That ground has been tread before, and much better too.

It's better than Shadowland, but Shadowland bombed.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 24, 2011)

So what's going on with the Amazing Spiderman Big Times...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone know about this Infested event that supposed to be in a few issues of Spider-man? The promo in FF1 snuck up on me.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 24, 2011)

Wait what?


----------



## lambda (Mar 24, 2011)

Spidey got a stable job. He lost his spider-sense to balance it out. Then he got shot.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2011)

Eh. I'll pass.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 27, 2011)

How long y'all think this no spider sense thing is going to last.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 27, 2011)

till spider-island is my guess


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 27, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> till *spider-island* is my guess



Do I even wanna know?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 27, 2011)

probably not.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 27, 2011)

Spider-Man is just getting ridiculous now, they're trying too hard to make Spider stories

Carnage is probably the best 616 Spider story imo


----------



## Bender (Mar 27, 2011)

Has Spidey somewhat smeared the new image that JQ plastered on him ever since the beginning of BND? Also any new or exciting upcoming stories?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Spider-Man is just getting ridiculous now, they're trying too hard to make Spider stories
> 
> Carnage is probably the best 616 Spider story imo



Speaking of which, how did Carnage survived from Sentry?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 28, 2011)

By being a comic book character


----------



## shit (Mar 28, 2011)

if you mean how did cassidy survive, he was kept alive by the symbiote which almost died to save him supposedly
he's got metal legs now tho, so he really was torn in half


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 28, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Spider-Man is just getting ridiculous now, they're trying too hard to make Spider stories
> 
> *Carnage is probably the best 616 Spider story imo*



Hell No. Did you not read Astonishing Spider-Man & Wolverine? #5 dropped last week, and this series is gold. By far one of the best minis and best Spider-Man stories in general. Phoenix Gun >>> ALL 

Also Osborn mini series is also freakin good. The way he is portrayed almost rivals Ellis run in Thunderbolts. Good stuff

As for ASM, it has the occasional standout issus (mostly those that involve Marcos Martin art), but in general Slott has been doin a solid job


----------



## Grim Uchiha (Mar 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IxF3lMvHl7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2011)

Grim Uchiha said:


> [YOUTUBE]IxF3lMvHl7I[/YOUTUBE]



I don't know whether to laugh, rage, or cry.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 28, 2011)

What. The. Hell?


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 29, 2011)

Grim Uchiha said:


> [YOUTUBE]IxF3lMvHl7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 29, 2011)

WHy did I just watch a naked guy in a spider-man mask dick sling? I counter with spider-man hilarity!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhoAEd9D2Vc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2011)

Has there been a iconic Superhero who has been shitted on as much as Peter Parker?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 4, 2011)

^ Matt Murdock says Hello

Honestly with the huge amount of shit Murdock has faced he should have already comitted suicide


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2011)

matt murdock is the guy spider man goes to when he wants to feel better about himself
It's canon.


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

Mr Immortal has taken almost as much shit as Matt


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Hell No. Did you not read Astonishing Spider-Man & Wolverine? #5 dropped last week, and this series is gold. By far one of the best minis and best Spider-Man stories in general. Phoenix Gun >>> ALL



is there any indication that's 616 tho?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 4, 2011)

shit said:


> Mr Immortal has taken almost as much shit as Matt



His love life can't compare to Matt's, though.


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

they seem pretty similar actually


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2011)

shit said:


> Mr Immortal has taken almost as much shit as Matt



Not really. Mr Immortal gets killed a lot  yes, but how much impact does that cause really?


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

he's also lost everyone in the world he's ever cared about in hilariously awful ways
except his four or five teammates


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 4, 2011)

shit said:


> is there any indication that's 616 tho?



it is **


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2011)

Plus, Immortal isn't really iconic in the way Spidey is.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2011)

Can anyone provide a site that has a list of all of Spider-Man's villains, categorized with pictures like the rogues gallery on the Batman wiki?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Can anyone provide a site that has a list of all of Spider-Man's villains, categorized with pictures like the rogues gallery on the Batman wiki?



How does that Gallery cover basically every Morrison villain except Dr Hurt? That's a really weird one to forget!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah of all the ones to miss...I mean there are some on there that I've never even heard or read about.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2011)

They don't even have Hurt's alternative/real identity as a Wayne. That's really a strange but glaring missing entry for the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## lambda (Apr 8, 2011)

Did they just kiill Jhonny Storm so Spidey could join the FF?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 8, 2011)

Hurr, huh ... no?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2011)

No...read Hickman's run yo


----------



## Cromer (Apr 13, 2011)

From what point, then? Don't take me too far behind, I ain't got infinite money. TPB names where possible too.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2011)

It starts at 570 till the final issue and continues into Future Foundation(FF)


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 16, 2011)

Why after Amazing Spiderman 654 the artwork/drawing style changed?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 16, 2011)

^ There are multiple artist working on ASM to keep up 2x monthly 30+ pages. The 3 standard artist in working on it right now in descending order of greatness are
- Marcos Martin
- Humberto Ramos
- Stenfan Caselli

And the occasional guest artist like Pulido in ASM#658


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah but, if you look at the styles from 648-654 the drawing styles look different then the ones that follow after?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 16, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> ^ There are multiple artist working on ASM to keep up 2x monthly 30+ pages. The 3 standard artist in working on it right now in descending order of greatness are
> - Marcos Martin
> - Humberto Ramos
> - Stenfan Caselli
> ...



I can't believe they pulled Caselli off Secret Warriors to do ASM


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ugh, Pulido's art maaaaan. Its the weirdest thing, I dont know if its awful or good but I can tolerate it. I just want Ramos and Caselli back.

Ghost Rider mini was pretty good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2011)

Aside from the Three/Death of Johnny Storm tie-in and epilogue-ish issue, I haven't read any of ASM since the "BIG TIME" began. Has this been any good?


----------



## shit (May 10, 2011)

it started out pretty neat with the stryfe/jameson arc
now I forget what's going on, so I guess nothing exciting


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2011)

shit said:


> it started out pretty neat with the *stryfe*/jameson arc
> now I forget what's going on, so I guess nothing exciting





This guy?


----------



## shit (May 10, 2011)

um, wait, no
fuck, I thought his name was stryfe
the spider slayer guy


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2011)

Oh, Alister Smythe(sp?). Does he still have that lame 90's design?


----------



## shit (May 10, 2011)

yes kinda, but it looks more like a suit if I remember rite


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, Alister Smythe(sp?). Does he still have that lame 90's design?



oh my god i completely forgot about this guy!

probably on purpose


----------



## Death Certificate (May 10, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, Alister Smythe(sp?). Does he still have that lame 90's design?



Nah, now he looks like this


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2011)

killed Marla. And I cared for some reason


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh Good lord, chromed bat nipples


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 13, 2011)

So read the lastest ish.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Apparently they're pushing Doc Ock to be a mega genius that can rival stark and reed. And Carli's tattoo was ghey. As was Peter's  reaction to it. Think about it. He just told her nothing is sexier than for her to have a tattoo of who she thinks is a close friend of his. That's like your wife tattooing the best man from your wedding's name on her lower back.


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> So read the lastest ish.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well from his point of view it is logical but it should appear odd to her, that being said I wonder how he would have responded to her getting the Goblin tattoo, I'm assuming the nature of Gwen's death wasn't retconned?

Also why did they take away his Spider sense? Are they trying to focus on his intellect or is it build up for his powers developing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Well from his point of view it is logical but it should appear odd to her, that being said I wonder how he would have responded to her getting the Goblin tattoo, I'm assuming the nature of Gwen's death wasn't retconned?
> 
> Also why did they take away his Spider sense? Are they trying to focus on his intellect or is it build up for his powers developing.



His Spidey Sense just disappeared because he was at the epicenter of a device designed to fry out certain powers. He essentially had no choice when he activated it, as he was originally supposed to be a safe distance away, but he'll probably get it back by the time Spider Island or whatever it is called rolls around.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2011)

I'm an AVENGER.


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2011)

> His Spidey Sense just disappeared because he was at the epicenter of a device designed to fry out certain powers. He essentially had no choice when he activated it, as he was originally supposed to be a safe distance away, but he'll probably get it back by the time Spider Island or whatever it is called rolls around.


I know how he lost it I was just curious why the writers chose to head in that direction. He can barely web-sling.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2011)

> Apparently they're pushing Doc Ock to be a mega genius that can rival stark and reed


He did completely defeat Stark in a hilariously awesome way 

also when Susan's pregnancy was threatened, Reed said Otto was one of hte only people on the planet capable of helping


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 13, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> He did completely defeat Stark in a hilariously awesome way
> 
> also when Susan's pregnancy was threatened, Reed said Otto was one of hte only people on the planet capable of helping



I loved those issues of Iron Man. Otto doesn't give a shit that there's no cure for him, he just wants Tony to make himself look like a utter fool on video tape.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2011)

I laughed in real life when he was rewatching the clip over and over again later


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I loved those issues of Iron Man. Otto doesn't give a shit that there's no cure for him, he just wants Tony to make himself look like a utter fool on video tape.


I just read it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 












Each page more humiliating that the last.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 13, 2011)

The thing is he shouldn't be able to actually function without his spidey sense. it's what guides his webswinging. it's been stated that without it he'd have no idea if he was hitting a pidgeon, a window or  a loose brick when he's swinging past at over 60pmh and fires blindly towards a building....


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> The thing is he shouldn't be able to actually function without his spidey sense. it's what guides his webswinging. it's been stated that without it he'd have no idea if he was hitting a pidgeon, a window or  a loose brick when he's swinging past at over 60pmh and fires blindly towards a building....



Well he said that he now has to aim at strong points as he ended up falling on his ass for the reasons you stated. It all makes sense but at the same time I kinda overlooked how much he relied on it.


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> So read the lastest ish.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It was the typical sort of misstep I expect when reading slott :\





Gunners said:


> Also why did they take away his Spider sense? Are they trying to focus on his intellect or is it build up for his powers developing.


slott thought it'd be interesting to see how peter deals with losing it, is pretty much the whole story there. The new focus on his intellect is separate.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)

it's about time the sinister 6 became marvel-wide villains
spidey's rogue gallery has gotten way too big for his britches


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 28, 2011)

Anybody read the Avengers Academy issues of ASM. Has some good laughs. And Pymm stealing Spidey's "with great powers..." catchphrase


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2011)

I read it. Twas funny, but didn't seem like the kids had enough respect for Spidey consider  they all just got their asses kicked by a group of baddies Spider-Man takes on single-handedly


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 28, 2011)

You mean like current teens, and how they mostly disrespect teachers


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2011)

Most teachers haven't fought Firelord


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 28, 2011)

Firelord is overrated


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2011)

So, ASM, FF, Avengers and now...
*Spoiler*: _Avenging Spider-Man_


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh God, madureira.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh God, madureira.



U Madureira? :ho


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 13, 2011)

So its a book about spider-man on the avengers team? Because you can't just read avengers?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't we already have two Avengers books with Spidey already in them...do we seriously need a third?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> U Madureira? :ho



Not mad, but please let me get my brown filter glasses


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2011)

Wuh we complaining for?
Spider-man should be in everything, even the herald shit.
Have him punch out galactus


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just surprising that, if theyre going to do another spider-man book, itd focus on the avengers stuff.

edit: i take it back, it makes a lot of sense as a second spider-man book, helps keep it different from amazing.


----------



## shit (Jun 13, 2011)

wells?

pass


----------



## wjones83 (Jun 23, 2011)

Since Joe Mad is drawing this book I take it Marvel is just screwing with us by saying they're making a new Spidey book.  Everybody knows that Joe Mad takes 2 years to draw 1 page so this book will never see the light of day, and if it does... most of us will probably be dead when it happens.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

He's the artist on ultimates 3
Wasp got de-asianized and Thor got de-hammerfied on that book.

That's enough said


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2011)

You can't blame him for the hammer part

just sayin


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

maybe. I rather not dwell in that issue as a whole


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2011)

Mad's on art?

Great, lets get ready for everyone posing


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 24, 2011)

20 pack abs, ginormous tits on everyone, and 1 issue every 7 months....

Can't wait!

Someone should ask him when the next Battle Chasers is coming out....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2011)

There is no such thing as Ultimates 3.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> There is no such thing as Ultimates 3.



I heard rumors of these so called Ultimates 3. Some are saying that childeren in Third World Countries are using these to wipe their ass


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

their misery never ends


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Ow gawd 

That being said, I dont see thor format for ASM surviving for long. FF, Avengers, 2x Monthly with now reduced pages and upped $$ for issues

And now the new title?

I cant even imagine how many books they will be pumping out when ASM hits theaters next year


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

fewer pages and double output is irrelevant for trade buyers. In FF and Avengers he's only there for publicity, like wolverine, so no one cares.
The extra issue is the real quesadila. And if they loose money with it, they'll just stop making it.
It's not quite Deadpool level.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> fe*wer pages and double output is irrelevant for trade buyers.* In FF and Avengers he's only there for publicity, like wolverine, so no one cares.
> The extra issue is the real quesadila. And if they loose money with it, they'll just stop making it.
> It's not quite Deadpool level.



But surely a title like ASM cant survive of great TPB's sale and medicore single issues sales?

I always thought that it were the single issue format that was bringin in the profit

Originally TPB's were only for new readers to "catch up"


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2011)

but...ASM doesn't have mediocre sales numbers...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 26, 2011)

Yess but it was hypothetical scenario when Marvel would started flooding the market with ASM 

Anyhow, does anybody follow Venom, written by Remender? Appereantly its supposed to be pretty good. Probably gonna catch up on the series next week if I have more time

But for those who've read it opions are welcome


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 26, 2011)

So how is Amazing Spider-Man these days? I've caught up all the way to Grim Hunt, which was pretty good. Does the book keep its momentum?


----------



## Shadow (Jun 26, 2011)

After Grim hunt certainly yes.....although its slowing down now because of Spideys elaborate costume changes.

But yes Grim Hunt was excellent.

Also Ive read a couple of the Venom issues and I do have to say its certainly a good read


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2011)

Waid tries to kill the momentum before slott takes over. Slott's been kind of... all over the place, for me.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2011)

The best thing about ASM right now is Marcos Martin.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Waid tries to kill the momentum before slott takes over. Slott's been kind of... all over the place, for me.



Hurmmm, okay. So at the very least, it stays good to the end of Waid's run, and then has its ups and downs with Slott. I can dig that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2011)

Grim Hunt was not excellent


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2011)

parts of grim hunt were excellent

wait, no, I'm thinking about the gauntlet

yes grim hunt was not excellent


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2011)

anyway, I think through the stryfe arc was good with slott, which I guess is all of Big Time
now that it's caught up in this future foundation stuff, it seems to be stalling, but it might be leading up to something


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2011)

I love you man


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2011)

no u man <3


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 27, 2011)

Shadow said:


> After Grim hunt certainly yes.....although its slowing down now because of Spideys elaborate costume changes.
> 
> But yes Grim Hunt was excellent.
> 
> *Also Ive read a couple of the Venom issues and I do have to say its certainly a good read*



Sofar I've only read 2 issues, and they were OK-ish, but not mind-blowing like some of my frirends were saying
Although I do see great potential with this. Flash has become a true character again



Taleran said:


> The best thing about ASM right now is Marcos Martin.



Truth. Too bad he's moving to Daredevil. Which mean no Martin anymore for ASM. And I have to say combined efforts of Martin & Riviera for interior art on Daredevil relaunch looks amazing
Personally not interested Daredevil right now, nor in Waid writing it, but art looks beyond GODLY



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Grim Hunt was not excellent



It was prett good. And waay better then other "Spidey events" like New Ways to Die or Character Assasination

Also Mark of Kaine that Peter pulled of is BOSS


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 27, 2011)

It would be pretty good if it didn't have a around 10+ issues of build-up nor if it wasn't a follow-up to one of the best Spider-man stories ever


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 27, 2011)

Shame that fucking terrible vulture story didn't come right before grim hunt then, huh?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 27, 2011)

It was so bad I can't even remember


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 27, 2011)

it featured waid's vulture that spits acid and wears the red elvis jacket.

and this 

all you need to know


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Those Vulture issues of the gauntlet maaan....

Rhino >>>>>>


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

Was that Rhino story really that good?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 28, 2011)

It wasnt earth shattering or anything but it was my favorite of the gauntlet.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2011)

It was without a doubt my favourite Spider-man story in recent memory


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2011)

It was earth shattering


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 28, 2011)

It was heartbreaking. I've never seen Rhino as complex character, but his Gauntlet story was great. Its the only one out of the Gauntlet I cared about. Poor, poor Rhino.


----------



## shit (Jun 28, 2011)

man, the lizard was much more heartbreaking
rhino had kelly dialogue tho, which is why everyone loves it of course


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh crap, I forgot about Lizard's story. Yeah, thats probably more heartbreaking than what happened to Rhino. Both of them had really great emotional moments.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2011)

I get a lot of hate for not caring about lizard when it was coming out but the good thing about it how fridge brilliant and sad it really is, and when read as a stand alone


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2011)

shit said:


> man, the lizard was much more heartbreaking
> rhino had kelly dialogue tho, which is why everyone loves it of course



It had that ONE moment where Lizard eats his son. Granted it was an awesome moment but that doesn't make up for the rest of it being dumb


----------



## Slice (Jun 28, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> it featured waid's vulture that spits acid and wears the red elvis jacket.
> 
> and this
> 
> all you need to know



He hurt his shoulder trying to swing around with those absolutely huge saggy breasts.

Absolutely believable


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 28, 2011)

shit said:


> man, the lizard was much more heartbreaking
> rhino had kelly dialogue tho, which is why everyone loves it of course



im the opposite of that, I thought rhino was more heartbreaking, but shed had this:


----------



## shit (Jun 28, 2011)

lol evil may
judging from that page, you'd almost think it was a good idea overall


----------



## shit (Jun 28, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It had that ONE moment where Lizard eats his son. Granted it was an awesome moment but that doesn't make up for the rest of it being dumb



he got badass new powers that made people kill each other and kurt conners' personality was also eaten in a way
it was tragic all around


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 1, 2011)

So catching up with Spider-Man. The end of issue 647 was simply awesome. "Never threaten an Osborn at his own party."


----------



## Slice (Jul 2, 2011)

I read this new Carnage mini that came out a few weeks ago.

So we now have yet another symbiote running around now to never be used again. I thought we had enough of those in the 90s and with Toxin.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 2, 2011)

What Slice said


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 5, 2011)

Aaah, the Johnny Storm "wake" issue of Spider-man was great. Sue getting arrested for pantsing was fantastic. 

So. Are there any good Spider-Man/Fantastic Four stories you guys can recommend? I don't think I've ever really read any with the two together. (besides cameos, crossovers, and the like)


----------



## Cromer (Jul 5, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Aaah, the Johnny Storm "wake" issue of Spider-man was great. Sue getting arrested for pantsing was fantastic.
> 
> So. Are there any good Spider-Man/Fantastic Four stories you guys can recommend? I don't think I've ever really read any with the two together. (besides cameos, crossovers, and the like)


I second this! Also wanna see.


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

Slice said:


> I read this new Carnage mini that came out a few weeks ago.
> 
> So we now have yet another symbiote running around now to never be used again. I thought we had enough of those in the 90s and with Toxin.



it had terrific art tho


----------



## lucky (Jul 5, 2011)

wutttt--- did i miss these gauntlet issues? soemone gimme the title names and issue numbers so i can find them!


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Aaah, the Johnny Storm "wake" issue of Spider-man was great. Sue getting arrested for pantsing was fantastic.
> 
> So. Are there any good Spider-Man/Fantastic Four stories you guys can recommend? I don't think I've ever really read any with the two together. (besides cameos, crossovers, and the like)



slott's done a human torch/spider-man mini and he did a 2 parter during BND with the FF


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 5, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> slott's done a human torch/spider-man mini and he did a 2 parter during BND with the FF



Alrighty then. Thanks. I'll check those out.


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

lucky said:


> wutttt--- did i miss these gauntlet issues? soemone gimme the title names and issue numbers so i can find them!



wutttt are you talking about?
if you mean the lizard and rhino stuff, then yes you missed those issues
if you mean the carnage stuff, no that's its own mini called "carnage" featuring spidey and iron man


----------



## lucky (Jul 6, 2011)

yesss the lizard and rhino stuff.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 6, 2011)

lucky said:


> yesss the lizard and rhino stuff.



I think Rhino's story was only in two separate issues, 617 and 625. Lizard's "Shed" arc was 630-633.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 8, 2011)

Petes has been making his rounds on IGN I see


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 8, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> So catching up with Spider-Man. The end of issue 647 was simply awesome. "Never threaten an Osborn at his own party."



Indeed. 


BND put the Amazing back into AMS... and then there was Big Time.=/


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 8, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Petes has been making his rounds on IGN I see



Are we talking about when I said anti-venom was terrible and stupid but anti-venom as a crazy hobo comic relief character was kind of awesome?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> BND put the Amazing back into AMS... and then there was Big Time.=/



It's like you want me to think you're terrible :-/

I bet you're the type of guy that decided he should quit game of thrones when they killed a certain someone on season 1


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've never watched Game of Thrones. Looks boring.

_*Edit_
Then again, I said the same thing about Supernatural and ended up watching the first 5 seasons with awesomeface.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish I had my tyrion slapping gif on me right now


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 8, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Are we talking about when I said anti-venom was terrible and stupid but anti-venom as a crazy hobo comic relief character was kind of awesome?



Yup. But really I was just on IGN and saw you commented on just about every article, no real reason.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 8, 2011)

yea i was bored


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I've never watched Game of Thrones. Looks boring.
> 
> _*Edit_
> Then again, I said the same thing about Supernatural and ended up watching the first 5 seasons with awesomeface.



The books are excellent and high quality and this is someone who doesn't care for fantasy.  The character interactions and developments are strong.

You probably wont like them though.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 9, 2011)

Did I miss an issue where Miles Warren was brought back to life? Or was his death just my wishful thinking? Or is it something still yet to be explained?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 9, 2011)

Ahh silly you. 

You do know nobody really dies in comics


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, for sure. But Jackal has had so many clone shenanigans, I didn't know he was back.


----------



## shit (Jul 9, 2011)

they just injected him into side stories at the end of ASM around when they bumped up the price to 3.99 
this spider island story has had pretty shit build up, and jackal appearing again out of nowhere is part of it


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 10, 2011)

shit said:


> they just injected him into side stories at the end of ASM around when they bumped up the price to 3.99
> this spider island story has had pretty shit build up, and* jackal appearing again out of nowhere is part of i*t



I guess we'll find out later then.

Spider-Island has had decent build up, imo. Madame Webb trying to be cryptic about it, people now having Peter's powers, Jackal showing up again. They're not tossing it in our faces screaming "SPIDER ISLAND IS COMING BITCHES", but its enough build-up for a minor event.


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)

I dunno, I guess I've just found the idea so ridiculous
not looking forward to this, but I'm at least confident Slott won't make a terrible comic


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 10, 2011)

As long as Ramos is drawing it, I dont even care


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 10, 2011)

shit said:


> I dunno, I guess I've just found the idea so ridiculous
> not looking forward to this, but I'm at least confident Slott won't make a terrible comic



I'd have been fine with it, given the explanation. Except its got all this madame web spider totem bullshit on the side.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

I like the new madam webb but I am really unsatisfied to how the way Mattie and old lady Web's stories ended


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 11, 2011)

Honestly, the huge amount of times Madame Web predicted her/Spider-Mans downfall is getting ridicilous now. I cant tak her her serious anymore

Juggs should have killed her back then in #ASM229-230


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

she's like, magic aunt may. They even look the same. Why would you kill her?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 11, 2011)

because shes fucking awful


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

this reminds me, isn't there an ultimate universe madam web?
I wonder what she's up to now that peter's dead


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> I guess we'll find out later then.
> 
> Spider-Island has had decent build up, imo. Madame Webb trying to be cryptic about it, people now having Peter's powers, Jackal showing up again. They're not tossing it in our faces screaming "SPIDER ISLAND IS COMING BITCHES", but its enough build-up for a minor event.



:rofl **


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 12, 2011)

i thought madame webb was now one of the spider women?  who got replaced by arachne.  effin lol


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dat Spider-Island


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2011)

How is said Spider Island?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 29, 2011)

Pretty good start actually

Spider Clones are appereantly coming back. And sofar its not bad


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 12, 2011)

Spider-Island has begun and Ramos is back! Dat Spider-Cop


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2011)

Why don't people like Carlie Cooper and Norah Winters? :S


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 12, 2011)

People don't like Carlie Cooper or Norah Winters?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2011)

As far as I can tell. No.


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2011)

Best thing so far has been JJJ's reaction to all these spider people and MJ casually talking to all these Heroes on a first name basis. That must be really strange for any bystander. 

And for the record i like Carlie and Norah.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Why don't people like Carlie Cooper and Norah Winters? :S



Because people are still bitter about OMD and BND and are having knee jerk reactions to any of Pete's new love interests/potential future love interests.

I don't mind them. They're not my favorite characters ever but they don't hog enough panel time to actually dislike.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2011)

I like Norah dont have a strong opinion on Carlie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 12, 2011)

Carlie just sort of seems like a stick in the mud, although the roller derby thing was a nice touch. Then again Norah's got moxy, and thats always nice.


----------



## Slice (Aug 13, 2011)

Now that i have seen how many things tie into Spider Island my interest has lowered. Cant they just contain something like that in the main book ffs?


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

Norah > Carlie


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 14, 2011)

Cloak and Dagger tie in was great. Really seems like a pilot issue for an ongoing, and one that definitely warrants further issues. Hope Marvel makes the right move and spins this into an ongoing.

I've been waiting for Spencer to get a series where he can really shine (IM 2.0 so far is lackluster), and this definitely seems to be it.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 15, 2011)

There a theory about ben riley coming back...


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the C&D mini, but it's too soon to call it great


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Death Certificate said:


> There a theory about ben riley coming back...



He should, he was awesome 

And actually I'm also expecting this

They teasered his outfit; the blue hoodie on poster during comic con


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 16, 2011)

What is this theory?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2011)

Didn't Reilly crumble to dust?


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

my theory is he'll stay dead


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> What is this theory?



no real theory, just a teaser from marvel of his costume.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone can pick up a costume and wear it.

Ben Reilly returning is another thing.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 19, 2011)

Spider-Girl was surprisingly decent, the art was great! Dat Kingpin


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 19, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Anyone can pick up a costume and wear it.
> *
> Ben Reilly returning is another thing.



Dont joke about this stuff


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 31, 2011)

Spider-Island, why is this actually good? Abit cliche, but the well executed kind. Oh, and the plot moves! Carlie is actually becoming a good character???

Dat Ramos


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's not bad yeah.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 1, 2011)

Shang Chi tie in was pretty cool, although I have to admit im a sucker for anything that involves kung fu moves like "Golden salmon leaps upstream" or "Dragon and Tiger move as one"

Although that last one was obviously "Hmm what name should we give a Shang/Danny combo move?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Although that last one was obviously "Hmm what name should we give a Shang/Danny combo move?



I haven't read it yet but I'm already guessing it was "Iron Dragon"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 1, 2011)

Nah, its Dragon and Tiger move as one. With Danny being the dragon and Shang being the tiger.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh I did forget to mention, I am so sick of spider-man pulling that proud new yorker shit. shut up about NY! If he were talking about America everyone would roll their eyes at how overly patriotic and aggravating it is.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2011)

New Yorkers are tightly knit bunch

Even when they're stabbing you or robbing your bank every other tuesday, you can feel the love there


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 1, 2011)

I know im gonna get flack about this, but once again Peter does something as Peter Parker and goes around swinging in webs, when certain enemies believe peter could be spider-man or think that peter parker is dead. Like the chameleon, who dumped pete in acid and took his identity....

Anyways, how does the Jackal still remember pete is spidey? Is it cause even tho he forgot he was still muddling around with Parker DNA?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2011)

the chameleon didn't think Peter could be spider man, he just took him over because he was a convenient lynch pin of information and access as Peter Parker


Besides, ALL of manhatan has super powers by now, so who cares?

Anyway, it's irelevant. The way they explain it, unless Peter fiscally unmasks in front of them no one can associate the thought  of "peter parker" and "spider-man" together.
It's a magic/neurological thing
You could consider it one of his powers I guess


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 1, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> I know im gonna get flack about this, but once again Peter does something as Peter Parker and goes around swinging in webs, when certain enemies believe peter could be spider-man or think that peter parker is dead. Like the chameleon, who dumped pete in acid and took his identity....
> 
> Anyways, how does the Jackal still remember pete is spidey? Is it cause even tho he forgot he was still muddling around with Parker DNA?



No one can figure out his identity unless Peter unmasks in front of them. Psychic blindspot /copout.

How does Jackal still know? Who knows. 


I guess his existence wouldnt make any sense if he didnt know Pete was Spidey. Since the Clone Saga still happened and all that. It might be explained later.


----------



## shit (Sep 1, 2011)

you have to think of science and magic as a couple who had a divorce
magic is the mom and got the house, the kids, the money, the car, etc
science is the dad and got the dog (jackal)


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

unless it is Wasp Pym science


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 2, 2011)

Because it can do anything! Because it can!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

Because he's the scientist Supreme


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 2, 2011)

I miss Wasp Pym. Slott made Pym into a scientific rockstar.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

TO ME YOU ARE JUST THE THING I HAVE TO SMASH


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 3, 2011)

*universe slaps Pym*


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

If only, no, not the universe, he just gets outsmarted by Creed now.


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2011)

he gets trumped by Asgardian power, just like everyone else in the MU during this event


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 3, 2011)

Wait WTF spiderman without spidersense? What is he fucking daredevil?


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2011)

no, DD has spidersense basically


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

No, I don't think Matt is in manhattan


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah but his powers is basically spidersense


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2011)

I've read so much of this when I was younger.<3


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 6, 2011)

shit said:


> he gets trumped by Asgardian power, just like everyone else in the MU during this event



I don't think its the trumping that people are unhappy with, more the fact that Hank Pym decided to get into a physical match with a Asgarded up Absorbing Man.

It'd be like if Reed Richards tried to beat up Asgarded up Thing with his stretchy powers.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 6, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I don't think its the trumping that people are unhappy with, more the fact that Hank Pym decided to get into a physical match with a Asgarded up Absorbing Man.
> 
> It'd be like if Reed Richards tried to beat up Asgarded up Thing with his stretchy powers.



I think Reed actually tried that in the FF tie in lol


----------



## shit (Sep 6, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I don't think its the trumping that people are unhappy with, more the fact that Hank Pym decided to get into a physical match with a Asgarded up Absorbing Man.
> 
> It'd be like if Reed Richards tried to beat up Asgarded up Thing with his stretchy powers.



you see this is why I don't think you people actually read AA
when he was lifting up Absorbing Man, he was trying to giganticize him to bring him to the realm of gods and abstract beings to intimidate Creed like he did in MA
except Asgardian power trumped that this time

things make more sense and aren't as awful usually when you read the words that go along with the pictures


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 6, 2011)

shit said:


> you see this is why I don't think you people actually read AA
> when he was lifting up Absorbing Man, he was trying to giganticize him to bring him to the realm of gods and abstract beings to intimidate Creed like he did in MA
> except Asgardian power trumped that this time
> 
> things make more sense and aren't as awful usually when you read the words that go along with the pictures



So he tried the same thing and thought it would work despite Creed's power boost? It still comes down to him trying to beat him simply with size powers, and Wasp Pym was more interesting when it was just a tool in his belt, not his overall shtick.

I know you really really like AA (I do too), but I don't why you're being so condescending. Pym's characterization just isn't that great in AA, it's okay, but he's not nearly as awesome as he was in mighty avengers. Probably because in this he takes a backseat to the kids (who are written quite well).


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> It still comes down to him trying to beat him simply with size powers, and Wasp Pym was more interesting when it was just a tool in his belt, not his overall shtick.



exactly. I just hate that gage was like "well i wanted to go back to giant man cus that's how he's most recognized" its hank fucking pym, recognition does not help him!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2011)

shit said:


> things make more sense and aren't as awful usually when you read the words that go along with the pictures



I thought there words were
"TO ME YOU'RE JUST THE THING I HAVE TO SMASH!"


----------



## shit (Sep 6, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So he tried the same thing and thought it would work despite Creed's power boost? It still comes down to him trying to beat him simply with size powers, and Wasp Pym was more interesting when it was just a tool in his belt, not his overall shtick.
> 
> I know you really really like AA (I do too), but I don't why you're being so condescending. Pym's characterization just isn't that great in AA, it's okay, but he's not nearly as awesome as he was in mighty avengers. Probably because in this he takes a backseat to the kids (who are written quite well).


I'm a condescending type of guy
and what would slott pym have done differently? if it worked when Creed was absorbing the cosmic cube, why not this time? it was an honest mistake and he wasn't fucking wrestling him but was trying to take him out with science, deal with it


Petes12 said:


> exactly. I just hate that gage was like "well i wanted to go back to giant man cus that's how he's most recognized" its hank fucking pym, recognition does not help him!


must suck to let some interview ruin a comic for you


Banhammer said:


> I thought there words were
> "TO ME YOU'RE JUST THE THING I HAVE TO SMASH!"



protip: saying smash is how heros in Marvel talk shit to villains


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 6, 2011)

shit dont be obtuse its not just what he said in the interview, thats just an explanation of what he did. 

its a much more limited and less interesting pym, which is a shame because its just a huge step backwards. kinda defeats the purpose of slott's avengers run


----------



## shit (Sep 6, 2011)

getting hung up over pym at all is obtuse

gage references everything that happens in slott's avengers and doesn't discount any of it
conclusion: slott's pym doesn't actually live up to the hype you guys are giving him


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 6, 2011)

CUS GAGE RUINED IT

otherwise it's probably the best thing by gage I've ever read, to be fair. With some pretty good character moments for the kids in particular.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 7, 2011)

Exactly, I don't think anybody is saying that Academy is shit because Pym isn't WTFAWESOME in it. Its just that he was a lot cooler in slott's run.

But Academy is still great because the kids are really well developed.


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2011)

honestly I can't think of anything else by Gage that I've read
he was "that guy who isn't Jeff Parker" before AA to me


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 7, 2011)

He's worked on a bunch of different stuff, but it seems like its mostly just fill in for an issue or two. I think AA is his first ongoing.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2011)

No he wrote the Initiative for a looooong time. And he's done a bunch of minis.


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2011)

oh rite Initiative
well I can admit his OOC Taskmaster was more entertaining than his OOC Pym


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh shit that's right.

Also, why are we green?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Power of the Banhammer


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 8, 2011)

Ah, okay.

So yea, everyone needs to read Spider Island: The Avengers. Frog Man is the shit.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2011)

. . . Frog. . . Man?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 11, 2011)

Rest in Peace Cliff Robertson

Published at:  Sep 11, 2011 7:54 AM CDT 

Nordling here.

I don't normally do the obits, so forgive me if I mess it up.

Most modern filmgoers will know Cliff Robertson as Uncle Ben Parker in Sam Raimi's Spider-Man films.  Very much the conscience of Peter Parker, it is his death in the film that forces Peter to take up the suit and be the hero that we all know he is supposed to be.  When Raimi announced his casting of the part, it was the one bit of casting that geeks the world over didn't analyze with a fine toothed comb or complain about.  "Cliff Robertson as Uncle Ben?  Well, duh.  Who's next?"

That's because Cliff Robertson projected such a grace, such a confidence in his performances, that to cast him as the man who inspired Spider-Man to glory made so much sense.  An Emmy award winner and an Academy-Award winning actor for his performance in CHARLY, based on Daniel Keye's FLOWERS FOR ALGERNON, it is a tremendous, heart-breaking role and Robertson took the part and utterly owned it.  His work in that film is amazing, and if you haven't seen it, you should.  Bring a box of Kleenex:

Cliff Robertson has a wide range in his acting.  He's been in many American classics, like THREE WAYS OF THE CONDOR, and he was even the Batman villain Shame in the Adam West TV series:

Cliff Robertson has played John F. Kennedy and Hugh Hefner, heroes and villains alike.  I remember him particularly in a film called THE PILOT, which he also directed, where he played a man on the edge and dealing with many personal problems while working for an airline.  It's a melodrama, but Robertson, a pilot himself, brings real verisimilitude and compassion to the part:

Cliff Robertson passed away on September 10th.  He was 88 years old.



The Kraven:


----------



## Cromer (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . Frog. . . Man?


WW is right its good. frogman, i dont know why i know this, but he's a guy who tries to be a hero and pesters spider-man. he has springs in his boots and looks like a frog mascot.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 11, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> WW is right its good. frogman, i dont know why i know this, but he's a guy who tries to be a hero and pesters spider-man. he has springs in his boots and looks like a frog mascot.



He's also the son of the vilian Leap frog and was determined to be the exact opposite of what his father was.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

who is this random ass queen character we're all apparently supposed to know already?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 15, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> who is this random ass queen character we're all apparently supposed to know already?



She appeared in spectacular spider-man couple o years ago. But I agree its quite lame she is suddenly some mastermind

Still enjoying it sofar though


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

does she have a name? this is what i mean with dan slott and his continuity wanking


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2011)

wiki it petes

or just wait till next issue


----------



## Cromer (Sep 15, 2011)

We don't give that much of a shit.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you guys reading all the other spider island issues?


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dont know who the fuck The Queen is but this issue was amazing. Spidey/Carlie dynamic was actually very well done. Im glad all of this Slott stuff is angst free and just fun to read.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 15, 2011)

Hell On Earth said:


> Are you guys reading all the other spider island issues?



Reading Cloak and Dagger and Shang Chi...and that's about it in terms of Island Tie ins...other than the avengers oneshot and the herc ongoing


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cloak and Dagger yeah. And Venom, if that counts.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 16, 2011)

So yeah P:R hosted a Spiderman redesign contest after the new USM costume 







Bunch of Honorable Mentions


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't like any of those really....

And I called the queen when this entire thing started. I figured that since an entire city was suddenly got spider-power reminded me of that storyline with her. Especially when they had organic webbing. That was a dead giveaway.


I like this one the most.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 16, 2011)

Hell On Earth said:


> Are you guys reading all the other spider island issues?



I was already reading Herc, and I'm getting the Avengers and Spiderwoman oneshot as at when possible. Why, are the others good?


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 16, 2011)

The Spider-Girl stuff is amazingly well drawn. Id actually buy it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2011)

So how does Jackal still know Pete is Pete again?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2011)

I think maybe his protection is gone and he doesnt know it yet. hence cooper being all suspicious.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2011)

*reads cloak and dagger 2*

Ongoing series want want want.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 21, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> *reads cloak and dagger 2*
> 
> Ongoing series want want want.



This, so much this.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 21, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I think maybe his protection is gone and he doesnt know it yet. hence cooper being all suspicious.



I dont think so Petes. As soon as Peter started thinking about the spell, Carlie forgot all about it. But the protection might be wearing off or something.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yost is usually pretty damn good. But I really am tired of all the fucking events. Goddamn.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 29, 2011)

thats not really an event, unless by event you mean 'something happens'.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope you're right Petes. You usually are. 

So how did you guys like #670?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 29, 2011)

Hated it.

I had hopes for this arc. But with the avengers mutating you know everythign is gonna wrpa up with little to no casualties. And JJJ is just so over the top he might as well be a skinny Micheal Bay.

In fact, JJJ acts exactly how I'd assume the average ultrabrainwashed Tea Party member acts when the president does anything,


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 29, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I hope you're right Petes. You usually are.
> 
> So how did you guys like #670?



its just an ad for that .1 issue thats going to be all these stories setting up the latest arcs in whatever books. Yost is probably doing some mini spinning out of the end of this spider-island thing.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 29, 2011)

JJ is always over the top. And you really want casualties? Ultimatum with spiders? nothx!


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 29, 2011)

Loved it.

Ramos is killin it with the art. Spider-Island is getting serious, in a fun comic book way.


----------



## lucky (Sep 30, 2011)

im liking amazing spiderman except for the fact that the heros seem to have a very easy time taking out the thousands of spidermen.

Granted, they're completely inexperienced compared to peter, but they're still.... like at least 80 times stronger than the average human.  with spider sense they should be virtually impossible to hit.  And they're getting nailed by everyone and everything!

Then you see all these street level heroes actually taking them out.  Really?!  And luke cage?  yeah he can outmuscle them but he shouldn't even be able to hit them!  

But im a very anal like that.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 1, 2011)

Someone needs to post that Ramos page where MJ is scaling the wall

It looked amazing


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2011)

pretty obvious who scarlet spider is now


----------



## Cromer (Oct 13, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> pretty obvious who scarlet spider is now


Guide us to the answer!


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2011)

kaine **


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 13, 2011)

I forgot which website this image came from


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 13, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> kaine **



That depends on kaine surviving spider-island


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 16, 2011)

Also thought of Kaine as Scarlet Spider. But this seems to obvious and somehow I find it insulting to Ben Reilly

If MJ somehow keeps her Spider-powers she could also be Scarlet Spider, you know with the redhead and all


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Death Certificate said:


> That depends on kaine surviving spider-island



yes because that would make sense, kill off the character you just explained was back to being human and with a big change, waste all that heavy handed exposition.

reasons its not MJ:

-its clearly a guy in the costume
-its clearly a guy who likes to use sticky powers on people's faces
-MJ isn't going to move to houston and leave the ASM book
-MJ being scarlet spider would be stupid


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2011)

there being a Scarlet Spider is stupid to begin with.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 16, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> yes because that would make sense, kill off the character you just explained was back to being human and with a big change, waste all that heavy handed exposition.
> 
> reasons its not MJ:
> 
> ...



Wait, there a picture who Scarlet Spider is going to be? 

And moving to Houston. Where did you get this from


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 16, 2011)

there was something about a new scarlet spider series written by yost, where whoever it is (kaine) will be based in houston. 

the only pictures are of him in costume, but it's not exactly MJ's figure


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah, cause it would be hard to hide her giant tits in a costume.....


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Yeah, cause it would be hard to hide her giant tits in a costume.....



Actually Mattie Franklin was able to run around as Spider-man with out difficulty why wouldn't MJ be able too.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 17, 2011)

Cause MJ had tits the size of her head....2 of em....Mattie has a nice handfull but they can semi-realistically be taped down....


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 17, 2011)

New scarlet spider series next year


After looking at the costume, it won't be MJ 
(Kaine)


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2011)

Man i hope thier  just being intentionally misleading then, i mean who wants to read about Kaine?


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 21, 2011)

Venom gets a big story arc/ team up event



Next spiderman arc


----------



## Cromer (Oct 21, 2011)

Death Certificate said:


> Venom gets a big story arc/ team up event
> 
> 
> 
> Next spiderman arc




Please no more, NO MORE EVENTS!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 22, 2011)

Sollicits for January 2012 are up. Amazing Spider-Man omnibus vol 2 Lee/Romita coming up 

Finally


----------



## mali (Oct 23, 2011)

Spiderman The Other:Evolve or Die

Fucking great read.


----------



## Spidey (Oct 25, 2011)

^haha I don't hear that too often 

Morlun was a crazy ass friend. Both fights spider-man had with him were nuts...he ate his damn eye-ball. Good stuff.


----------



## mali (Oct 25, 2011)

lool yeah

but then spidey went all were-spidey in the hospital and ate his face lol.

Its a pretty interesting read lol.


----------



## hehey (Oct 25, 2011)

having only just recently gotten into comics, i was reading up on the Clone Saga on Wikipedia, particularly the Production and Development Controversy part of it, and that was hilarious, i was laughing through the whole thing. So basically for over 2 years nobody at marvel knew what the fuck was going on or where it was going, multiple writers resigned over it, editors were fired, 3 different editor in chiefs during its run, and the writers & editors all fighting each other over what was basically a plot to make Spider-Man single, which turned into a huge clusterfuck.

So... were any of you guys alive and reading comics during this "clone saga" and if so what can you tell me about it?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2011)

Unfortunately for a great many of us we were alive during The Clone Saga then regretfully wished we were encoded with a delete button for the utter meh it and every other subsequent ham handed Spiderman Event is shown to be.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2011)

fun fact: spider-island sucked

overall at least, despite a few good things


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> fun fact: spider-island sucked
> 
> overall at least, despite a few good things



Really? I personally enjoyed all of it. They need a Cloak and Dagger ongoing though


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm only talking about the main story in ASM. 

Why even take carlie out of the story and then involve MJ at all? And then 'queen' turns into a giant spider and gets declared immediately an 'omega level threat'. So bad. So dumb.

cloak and dagger ended on a weird note but it was pretty good, and so was venom.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't like the fact that kaine is now back in the picture, and definitely gonna be the scarlet spider. Tho if he became the iron spider, I would be fangasming.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2011)

The difference in name means that much? haha


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Really? I personally enjoyed all of it. They need a Cloak and Dagger ongoing though



Yea, I liked it quite a bit, even though I'm not a Ramos fan.

But yea, Cloak and Dagger desperately need an ongoing. Both the writing and art were amazing, and I feel like if Spencer had more issues to stretch it'd be even better.

I only picked up the first issue, but i'll definitely be getting it once its collected.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2011)

If I'm being really honest the art on cloak and dagger wasn't always super clear, but it made up for it by being super cool. Kinda like Bacchalo.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2011)

Yea, but even then I bet any kinks in there would get smoothed out once they hit the ground running on an ongoing.

And like you said, it's still really really cool. More than deserving of an ongoing.

At least, more deserving then the 3rd (4th?) bendis avengers ongoing.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh yeah I agree. I'm afraid it wont though, with the cancellations and layoffs at marvel all the sudden now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2011)

Its kinda funny how in the shitter marvel seems to be right now. Even their books that should be amazing kinda aren't.

Uncanny X force, Cap/Bucky, and Journey Into Mystery are the only books of theirs that I REALLY like. Plenty of books I think are okay/good, but very few greats for me.

Honestly it reminds me of pre52 DC in a lot of ways.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2011)

x-men in general seem to be in an upswing, enough that I'm actually interested in them now. and those 3 books, moon knight, daredevil and punisher, are all pretty good. 

Oddly even with mostly the same creative teams its the big 3 avengers stuff by Fraction and Brubaker that feel like they're in a slump.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> x-men in general seem to be in an upswing, enough that I'm actually interested in them now. and those 3 books, moon knight, daredevil and punisher, are all pretty good.
> 
> Oddly even with mostly the same creative teams its the big 3 avengers stuff by Fraction and Brubaker that feel like they're in a slump.



Yea, it reminds me of DC with the good books being kinda on the fringe (although X-men and Spidey as franchises seem to be on an upswing) and the tentpoles being in the gutter.

And Cap/Bucky is great, but it really seems like Bru is reaching that "said all I wanted to say" point with Steve. Its nowhere near as awesome as I thought it would be, given that its Bru and McNiven. As for Invincible Iron Man, that book was on a slight downward slant after World's Most Wanted, and Fear itself took it completely off course.

Hopefully the upcoming Mandarin arc returns the book to what it should be.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

Punisher MAX, Wolverine, Wolverine and the X-Men, Uncanny X-Force, Journey Into Mystery.  I also enjoy Future Foundation

I think those are the only titles that I really really like


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't feel like Marvel's gotten worse, there's just been a weird shift in what my favorite stuff is from them.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah same here the quality is still there so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> The difference in name means that much? haha



Its not the name, its the costume. The Scarlet SPider costume looks retarded. Iron Spidey was cool.


----------



## Spidey (Oct 27, 2011)

in conclusion, I think spider-island was the best event marvel has done in a while. I was only reading asm, and venom and a few other tie-in's and it all ended great I thought. The kaine/peter stuff in the new issue was actually quite funny. Looking forward to seeing him as the new scarlet spider.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 27, 2011)

Kaine/Peter combo was actually fun

Didnt care much for Spider-Island, but thats I dislike events in general 

Also why is no one discussing MJ "immunity" from boning Parker


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 27, 2011)

> I dislike events in general



 it's been event city in marvel for absolutely ages, you must be hating life


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 27, 2011)

Guess she got 'THWIPPED' on or in enough to be immune....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Kaine/Peter combo was actually fun



"Say something."

"Uh... Walloping Web-slingers."

"Stop."

I liked Spider Island. It was fun and didn't overstay its welcome, or take over too many titles. It was sort of a "mini-event" from my perspective. Entertaining.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2011)

double shipping helps. I think all events would be easier to swallow if they only stuck around 3-4 months. and yeah it wasn't exactly a big even like fear itself, more like shadowland


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> double shipping helps. I think all events would be easier to swallow if they only stuck around 3-4 months. and yeah it wasn't exactly a big even like fear itself, more like shadowland



Yea I'm always more open to bat fam crossovers as opposed to big events.

Like how SI > FI, and on DC we have SCW >>>> Blackest Night and Flashpoint


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 29, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> it's been event city in marvel for absolutely ages, you must be hating life



Hickman Ultimates + black Spider-Man relaunch is doing good sofar for me . And throw in things like new Daredvil and event-free Captain America and I'm reasonably happy  



Blitzomaru said:


> Guess she got 'THWIPPED' on or in enough to be immune....



Guessing MJ will return as main squeeze soon enough and Carlie will disappear (thankfully)


----------



## mali (Oct 30, 2011)

Spiderman becoming a herald for a day.....

lol.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 17, 2011)

So Spidey has been benched from Cap's avengers team and is just on Luke's New Avengers. Good, he was being spread a bit too thin. With being Spidey, 2 avengers team and the FF.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2011)

Yea Im okay with him being only on one team. On the other hand, New Avengers is fucking pointless.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 18, 2011)

holy crap, the vulture is badass now


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 28, 2011)

I like this costume gimmick marvel has
FF suit, tron suit, new armor, I want to see peter make more suit in future


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 15, 2011)

Vulture story was pretty good. I love the new Vulture. Remains true to his name yet being creepy and more powerful 

Harry Osborn needs to go back


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 19, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Kaine/Peter combo was actually fun
> 
> Didnt care much for Spider-Island, but thats I dislike events in general
> 
> Also why is no one discussing MJ "immunity" from boning Parker



Quite a contrast from Spider-Man Reign where she dies because of sleeping with him and here she is saved because of it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dat Mysterio 

#676 wasn't what I was expecting, but it was pretty decent overall.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 22, 2011)

tbh i thought it was pretty bad

but you could make a fun drinking game out of spotting stilted exposition.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> tbh i thought it was pretty bad



Yeah me too . Damnit Petes, I was trying to lie to myself!

But it was the good kind of bad. 

Slott always has a lot of exposition but he handles it well. Ramos seemed to be on autopilot this issue, I love the man's work on ASM but he didn't draw any cool panels this week. The lack of Spidey just made it meh. Not bad. Just meh.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 22, 2011)

Since its spidey-related Ill say it here. Venom is quirky funness


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2011)

I liked it. Sinister six save the world


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2011)

So Spider Island ended?
That means its time for me to read it!

*off to look for sources


----------



## Spidey (Dec 23, 2011)

ASM was a fun enough read. Haha mysterio. Also love how ock is outsmarting all these dudes.

But seriously, venom was great. The new jack o' lantern is definitely my favorite one. That guy is MESSED up. I love it, and it's kinda sad that flash is heading down such a dark road. Give him a break, he has no legs!!!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 23, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> So Spidey has been benched from Cap's avengers team and is just on Luke's New Avengers. Good, he was being spread a bit too thin. With being Spidey, 2 avengers team and the FF.



What book did this happen on?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 23, 2011)

Avengers 19 a believe. He and Wolvy were benched.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 23, 2011)

In the issue where they had the roster shake up wolverine or spidey said something like "well I guess they already have their mutant and spider person"


----------



## Shadow (Dec 23, 2011)

So they replace Thor and Bucky with Storm and Vision?  And they call a press conference about it?  Lame.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 23, 2011)

Not a Marvel guy BUT don't the Avengers always have issues dedicated to team changes every now and then?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 23, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Not a Marvel guy BUT don't the Avengers always have issues dedicated to team changes every now and then?



Yes, they usually happen when some big storyline or vent or something world changing thing happens


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2012)

Kaine as Scarlet Spider.

Looks like I'm reading a Spidey monthly now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2012)

Daredevil.

You sly dog, you.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 21, 2012)

No, fuck you Daredevil. Fuck you to hell. I hope Bullseye kills Black Widow, Elektra, Milla and Echo

Also that's where Toxin was......strange. Interested how that will be explained


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 21, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> No, fuck you Daredevil. Fuck you to hell. I hope Bullseye kills Black Widow, Elektra, Milla and Echo
> 
> Also that's where Toxin was......strange. Interested how that will be explained





Its one of Marvels best books right now. Stop hatin on Murdock, that shit gets old


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 21, 2012)

------> The point








------> Mt. Everest



















------> Your head


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2012)

Black Cat. . .

I want her pre-OMD characterization back.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 21, 2012)

She had a personality back then


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 22, 2012)

But but, tits! remember! She has tits! Ah, who am I kidding? She's like the Star Sapphire of the Marvel Universe...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 22, 2012)

But Carol has pages where her character is developer further in addition to ones where she is giving us erections


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

Carol has a character?


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> No, fuck you Daredevil. Fuck you to hell. I hope Bullseye kills Black Widow, Elektra, Milla and Echo
> 
> Also that's where Toxin was......strange. Interested how that will be explained



what happened? did he get him some squirrel girl?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2012)

SG has only eyes for Speedball, pre-Penence.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

I like how _that_ is your one objection to Matt pilfering Doreen


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2012)

That guy gets more tail than anyone in the MU.

And every single one has ended horribly.


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

bendis trying to win me over by starting up the shipping
you sly dog


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 22, 2012)

Bendis is good at trying


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 23, 2012)

daredevil dragging squirrel girl into his black hole of a life and probably killing her is ok with me


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

Daredevil is pulling the NTR trick all over the place now, isn't he?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Had to catch up w/ New Assholes just to see my ninja Daredevil in action. Really, Dark Avengers again? Seriously, Strange just call the Surfer and end this shit


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Feb 18, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Ben Reilly is back?


where is that scan from?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 18, 2012)

Better not be. We already have Kaine as Scarlet Spider in Houston. don't need a 3rd spider-man

EDIT: That was dated 2009.... WTF?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2012)

Ben Reilly?

The heck?


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 18, 2012)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> where is that scan from?



That's Damon Ryder(Raptor) he used be friends with Ben, until he went nuts. In that story he teamed up with kaine (with the hope of being cured) to kill spider-man. Long story short, Spider-man kicked his butt and  after that, Kaine killed him for lying about the cure.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah screw you Barton, Peter is a hundred times the hero you are


----------



## mali (Feb 19, 2012)

Dark Avengers
>wuut wuut


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2012)

pretty sure clint was man enough to get a divorce


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 2, 2012)

WTF? Didn't we just have Spider-Island? Another event?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 2, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> WTF? Didn't we just have Spider-Island? Another event?



Personally I don't care as god knows it's going to bet better than AvX probably


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2012)

Doc oc what happened to you?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Doc oc what happened to you?



He's dying...this event will more than likely be his Kraven's Last Hunt so to speak.


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 3, 2012)

Here are more covers. 






All them look cool IMO.

I just hope Doc Ock dies on a higher note than what happen in the 90's.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2012)

All of them look really nice, hate to say it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 3, 2012)

Of course they do, they're by Gabrielle Dell Otto who is a freaking awesome artist


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 3, 2012)

I bought Sex and Violence and Secret War just because of Dellotto. Havn't even read them yet, the art is just nice to look at.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah Del'Otto is nice. Loved his winter soldier variant. But yeah this looks to be a good little event. They've been building Doc Ock up as this credible threat for a while now (like when he punked tony stark) but we've never really see him really go all out.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2012)

Del'Otto is one of the few artists that can draw well-proportioned characters in many different awesome ways and not make them look like they're posing (Mad and Mcguiness are major culprits here). He is just superb at getting the visceral feeling down for those messy fights

Easily top 5 artists in the industry imo


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 10, 2012)

So will Ock actually die for real?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 11, 2012)

Of course not


----------



## Spidey (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm betting in the end, peter will find a way to cure ock.  Pissing him off even more.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2012)

So has anyone read avenging spidey 5,  the cap issue? Loved seeing peter's attempts at bringing out his inner nerd, and I love how zeb writes hawkeye.


----------



## shit (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm giving avenging a skip

the latest amazing was funny when tony was the one giving ock the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2012)

new spider suit is pretty slick looking actually

God I hate how much I like this peter parker


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2012)

Why is that? I admit I was initially pretty meh about Slott taking the spider-reigns, but he's doing great so far. It's nice that peter's life can not suck for once.

The whole "im a genius scientist but I still work as a photographer" angle was getting really really old.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Mar 29, 2012)

Slott is doing fine in the title, but I wish they had picked another regular artist than Humberto Ramos.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2012)

Scarecrow Red said:


> Slott is doing fine in the title, but I wish they had picked another regular artist than Humberto Ramos.



Is Ramos coming back after ends of the earth? Can't caselli stay on it forever?


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 30, 2012)

I love Ramos, but Caseli is alright too.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

